# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Ενεργειακό, προβλήματα, πιθανές λύσεις και απόψεις

## kennyyy

> Δηλαδή για μιά οικολογική πρόταση επένδυσης σε αιολική ενέργεια, οι οικολόγοι είναι αυτοί που φέρνουν την μεγαλύτερη αντίρρηση και αποτελούν την βασική τροχοπέδη?


Δεν ξέρω και δεν νομίζω να είναι οικολόγοι (μάλλον αυτοπροσδιορίζονται έτσι βέβαια απότι είχα δει..) αλλά αν ψάξεις στο indymedia θα καταλάβεις ποιοι θα είναι οι μεγαλύτεροί σου αντίπαλοι αν πας να βάλεις ανεμογεννήτρια... :Whistle:

----------


## anon

Κάποιοι έχουν μπερδέψει την οικολογία με την αντίδραση για την αντίδραση.... Να ψοφήσει και η κατσίκα του γείτονα!

----------


## 21century

Πολλα ελληνικα Πανεπιστημια εχουν υλοποιησει μελετες εφαρμοσιμες με βαση την ηλιακη και την αιολικη ενεργεια. Δοξα τω Θεο η χωρα μας εχει τα παντα, αλλα οταν απο τον Προυπολογισμο δινονται ψιχουλα σε ερευνα και τεχνολογια τι να περιμενεις? Ολες τις επενδυσεις τις περιμενουμε απο την Ε.Ε.

----------


## pk33

καλά τα φωτοβολταϊκά και οι ανεμογεννήτριες, αλλά ας αρχίσουμε από τα απλά. Άραγε πόσο λιγότερη κατανάλωση ενέργειας θα είχε η Ελλάδα , αν είχαμε ηλιακούς θερμοσύφωνες αντί για συμβατικούς; Πόσοι έχουν ηλιακό θερμοσύφωνα στην Ελλάδα; Δυστυχως πολλοί λίγοι....

Μην παραβλέπουμε αυτό το γεγονός.... ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ τα φωτοβολταϊκά, αλλά μήπως θα δούμε τι εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας θα είχαμε από:
1. Ηλιακούς
2. Θερμομόνωση στα κτίρια
3. Θερμοδιακοπτώμενα κουφώματα
4. ....Οικονομία στο ρεύμα (κάτι που εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν το ξέρουμε ακόμη)

----------


## anon

Μήπως όμως η εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας απο αυτες τις διαδικασίες, κοστίζουν πολύ περισσότερο απο τις ενεργοβόρες εναλλακτικές; Πχ πόσο κοστίζει μια απλή λάμπα και πόσο μια λάμπα εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας; Ναι μεν μακροπρόθεσμα μπορεί να βγαίνει πιο οικονομική, αλλά το αρχικό κόστος αγοράς, κατευθειαν ενεργεί αντίστροφα ψυχολογικά. Και εαν ναι μεν με τις λάμπες, υπάρχει μακροπρόθεσμα όφελος, με τους ηλιακούς πχ, το κόστος τους δεν αποσβαίνεται ούτε σε 15-20 χρόνια, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει διαφορά για το ωφέλιμο της ζωής τους περίπου σε σχέση με χρήση ηλεκτρικού θερμοσίφωνα ή με πετρέλαιο. Ομοίως και για τα κουφώματα. Εχετε δεί πόσο κοστίζουν πχ τα κουφώματα αλουμινίου με θερμοδιακοπή σε σχέση με άλλη φθηνότερα; Δεν ειναι κανονικά υποχρεωμένοι οι εργολάβοι να κάνουν θερμομόνωση με βάση τον οικοδομικό κανονισμό ή μήπως κάνουν ότι τους αρέσει; Οσο για την οικονομία, εξαρτάται πως το νοεί ο καθένας. Για κάποιον πχ μπορεί να είναι μεγάλη σπατάλη πχ το κάπνισμα, αλλά η πλειοψηφία των καπνιστών δεν το βλέπουν έτσι (και ας ξοδεύουν κοντά 60 ευρώ το μήνα με ένα πακέτο την ημέρα ήτοι περίπου 700 ευρώ το χρόνο, όσο ένας μισθός ανιδεικευτου εργάτη!!! ), ή έχουν κάποια δικαιολογία... Ομοίως και για την ενεργειακή κατανάλωση...

Θέλω να πώ, ότι απο μόνη της μια λύση δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ελκυστική και ευρέως χρησιμοποιήσιμη αν δεν έχει σημαντικό οικονομικό πλεονέκτημα, που επίσης να είναι και οφθαλμοφανές. Για να καταλήξω, εαν τα φωτοβολταικά πχ είχαν ένα κόστος πάνελ, μισό ευρώ στο βατ, δηλαδή ένα πάνελ 5KW, στοίχιζε μόλις 2,5 χιλιάδες ευρώ άντε βάλε και άλλα 2,5χιλιάρικα για λοιπό εξοπλισμό (inverters, μπαταρίες κλπ), τότε ναστε σίγουροι ότι όλες οι σκεπές στην Ελλάδα θα είχαν πάνελς σε 5-10 χρόνια το πολύ. Ειδικα με τις συνεχόμενες αυξήσεις της ΔΕΗ.
πχ το συγκεκριμένο για 5 KW στην αμερική κοστίζει κανονικά 29Κ δολλάρια. Βέβαια εκεί με επιδοτήσεις (Καλιφόρνια), βγαινει τελικά στα 18Κ δολλάρια. Απέχει όμως απο το ελκυστικό όριο των 5Κ ευρώ, που θα έκανε όλο τον κόσμο να βάλει με ταχύτητα αστραπής...

----------


## pk33

> Μήπως όμως η εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας απο αυτες τις διαδικασίες, κοστίζουν πολύ περισσότερο απο τις ενεργοβόρες εναλλακτικές; Πχ πόσο κοστίζει μια απλή λάμπα και πόσο μια λάμπα εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας; Ναι μεν μακροπρόθεσμα μπορεί να βγαίνει πιο οικονομική, αλλά το αρχικό κόστος αγοράς, κατευθειαν ενεργεί αντίστροφα ψυχολογικά. Και εαν ναι μεν με τις λάμπες, υπάρχει μακροπρόθεσμα όφελος, με τους ηλιακούς πχ, το κόστος τους δεν αποσβαίνεται ούτε σε 15-20 χρόνια, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει διαφορά για το ωφέλιμο της ζωής τους περίπου σε σχέση με χρήση ηλεκτρικού θερμοσίφωνα ή με πετρέλαιο. Ομοίως και για τα κουφώματα. Εχετε δεί πόσο κοστίζουν πχ τα κουφώματα αλουμινίου με θερμοδιακοπή σε σχέση με άλλη φθηνότερα; Δεν ειναι κανονικά υποχρεωμένοι οι εργολάβοι να κάνουν θερμομόνωση με βάση τον οικοδομικό κανονισμό ή μήπως κάνουν ότι τους αρέσει; Οσο για την οικονομία, εξαρτάται πως το νοεί ο καθένας. Για κάποιον πχ μπορεί να είναι μεγάλη σπατάλη πχ το κάπνισμα, αλλά η πλειοψηφία των καπνιστών δεν το βλέπουν έτσι (και ας ξοδεύουν κοντά 60 ευρώ το μήνα με ένα πακέτο την ημέρα ήτοι περίπου 700 ευρώ το χρόνο, όσο ένας μισθός ανιδεικευτου εργάτη!!! ), ή έχουν κάποια δικαιολογία... Ομοίως και για την ενεργειακή κατανάλωση...
> 
> Θέλω να πώ, ότι απο μόνη της μια λύση δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ελκυστική και ευρέως χρησιμοποιήσιμη αν δεν έχει σημαντικό οικονομικό πλεονέκτημα, που επίσης να είναι και οφθαλμοφανές. Για να καταλήξω, εαν τα φωτοβολταικά πχ είχαν ένα κόστος πάνελ, μισό ευρώ στο βατ, δηλαδή ένα πάνελ 5KW, στοίχιζε μόλις 2,5 χιλιάδες ευρώ άντε βάλε και άλλα 2,5χιλιάρικα για λοιπό εξοπλισμό (inverters, μπαταρίες κλπ), τότε ναστε σίγουροι ότι όλες οι σκεπές στην Ελλάδα θα είχαν πάνελς σε 5-10 χρόνια το πολύ. Ειδικα με τις συνεχόμενες αυξήσεις της ΔΕΗ.
> πχ το συγκεκριμένο για 5 KW στην αμερική κοστίζει κανονικά 29Κ δολλάρια. Βέβαια εκεί με επιδοτήσεις (Καλιφόρνια), βγαινει τελικά στα 18Κ δολλάρια. Απέχει όμως απο το ελκυστικό όριο των 5Κ ευρώ, που θα έκανε όλο τον κόσμο να βάλει με ταχύτητα αστραπής...


Σωστά τα λές, αλλά πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι για το περιβάλλον ακόμη και αν οικονομικά δεν μας συμφέρει. 
Απο κει και πέρα, πιστεύω ότι το κράτος θα έπρεπε πχ να εξισώσει τον φόρο στο πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης και κίνησης αλλά παράλληλα να δώσει ισχυρές επιδοτήσεις για λαμπτήρες οικονομίας, θερμοδιακοπτόμενα παράθυρα, ηλιακούς κτλ, και να εφαρμόσει επιτέλους την Οδηγία της ΕΕ περι ενεργειακής ταυτότητας των οικοδομών.

----------


## anon

Ακριβώς. Μην περιμένεις τον κάθε πολίτη να μετατραπεί σε οικολογικό ακτιβιστή. Αρκεί να έχει οικονομικό όφελος, και θα προχωρήσει ανάλογα. Μια σχετική μέριμνα θα ήταν πχ οι λαμπτήρες εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας να είναι άνευ ΦΠΑ. οχι ότι θα γίνουν συντριπτικά φθηνότεροι, αλλα σίγουρα θα έχει διαφορά. Ομοίως και για άλλα συστήματα όπως ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες, συστήματα ΑΠΕ κλπ. Αλλά έχοντας μια κυβέρνηση που θέλει να αυξήσει τον ΦΠΑ 2 μονάδες, το να προτείνεις κατάργηση του ΦΠΑ, φαντάζει ουτοπία. 

οσο για το πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης. Οποιαδήποτε πρόταση είναι ανεδαφική. Θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι ίσως εαν σε πανελλαδικό επίπεδο υπήρχε κάλυψη απο αέριο, ώστε πλέον το πετρέλαιο να έχει μια τιμη όπως θέλουν. Αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω να γίνει και τίποτα σημαντικό, μιας και η συντριπτική λαθρεμπορία γίνεται με το πετρέλαιο ναυτιλίας και όχι με της θέρμανσης. Επίσης τι θα γίνει με τους αγρότες, και το πετρέλαιο για τα γεωργικά μηχανήματα; Μην πω για την κλοπή για το αέριο, που εδώ το χρεώνουν ελάχιστα φθηνότερο απο το πετρέλαιο. Οσοι έχετε γνωστούς σε βόρειες χώρες, ρωτήστε να σας πούνε πόσο κοστίζει εκεί. Εδώ είναι δεμένη η τιμή του με το πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης....

----------


## jjohn

Σύμφωνοι, το κράτος δεν έχει φροντίσει να κάνει ελκυστικές τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας για τους πολίτες, ενώ προσπαθεί για τους "επιχειρηματίες".

Μήπως όμως κι εμείς οι πολίτες έχουμε μάθει να υπολογίζουμε τη συμμετοχή μας στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος με οικονομικούς και μόνο όρους, ενώ δεν κάνουμε το ίδιο σε άλλους τομείς;

Γιατί πληρώνουμε τη μονάδα τηλεφωνίας από κινητό 10 φορές περισσότερο από τη διαθέσιμη μέσω σταθερής τηλεφωνίας; Γιατί αγοράζουμε κινητό τελευταίας τεχνολογίας με πολλαπλάσια τιμή σε σχέση με ένα λίγο παλαιότερο; Γιατί πληρώνουμε δεκαπλάσια τιμή για το εμφιαλωμένο νερό, ενώ κάνοντας λίγο υπομονή μπορούμε να πιούμε από βρύση; Τα παραδείγματα είναι αμέτρητα (επιλογή αυτοκινήτου, ακριβών ρούχων, αρωμάτων και καλλυντικών κλπ).

Εντάξει, ξέρω γιατί (πρεστίζ, ευκολία, προστιθέμενη αξία κλπ), απλώς θέλω να πω ότι αξιολογούμε ως σημαντικότερα κάποια άλλα πράγματα κι όχι το περιβάλλον.

Είμαι σίγουρος πως αν όποιος είχε φωτοβολταικα ή ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα ή υβριδικό αυτοκίνητο θεωρούνταν ελκυστικός για το άλλο φύλο ή έμπαινε στο μάτι του γείτονα, θα δεχόταν να πληρώσει το μεγαλύτερο κόστος για την δική του (έστω και μικρή) συμμετοχή στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Έτσι, ενώ δεχόμαστε να πληρώσουμε 500 ευρώ παραπάνω για κινητό ή τηλεόραση και 5000 ευρώ παραπάνω για μεγαλύτερο αυτοκίνητο, δεν πληρώνουμε 500 ευρώ παραπάνω για τον καυστήρα που κάνει 25% οικονομία στο πετρέλαιο ή 1000 ευρώ παραπάνω για τα διπλά κουφώματα προτιμώντας να τα πληρώσουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς πολλαπλάσια (αλλά σταδιακά) μέσα στα επόμενα 10-15 χρόνια, παραβλέποντας όμως ότι το κόστος δεν είναι ΜΟΝΟ αυτό. 

Θα έχουμε συμβάλλει (ατομικά) στη έκλυση επιπλέον 20 τόννων διοξιδίου του άνθρακα (και άλλων αερίων) στην ατμόσφαιρα...

----------


## anon

> Σύμφωνοι, το κράτος δεν έχει φροντίσει να κάνει ελκυστικές τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας για τους πολίτες, ενώ προσπαθεί για τους "επιχειρηματίες".


Μπα, ούτε εκεί, και μη παίρνεις σαν παράδειγμα την τελευταία κίνηση περι φωτοβολταικών. Το γεγονός ότι επικρατεί μια γραφειοκρατία, και ένα καθεστώς που λειτουργεί αρνητικά στις προσπάθειες ΑΠΕ, είτε λέγονται ανεμογεννήτριες (δεν έχουμε μόνο τα φωτοβολταικά ως ΑΠΕ), είτε βιοντιζελ, είτε γεωθερμία και δεν ξέρω πόσες άλλες περιπτώσεις, φτάνει. Μιλάμε ότι δεν υπάρχει ένα νομικό καθεστώς, που να παροτρύνει, χωρίς οικονομική συμμετοχή του κράτους, απεναντίας, υπάρχει ένας κυκεώνας, ειδικά για να αποθαρρύνει κάθε είδους τέτοια ενέργεια, με την σύμπραξη και κατοίκων που σαν πρόβατα ο κάθε κομματάρχης τα οδηγεί για να μην βάλουν ανεμογεννήτριες ή άλλου είδους ΑΠΕ δίπλα στο χωριό ή πόλη του...




> Μήπως όμως κι εμείς οι πολίτες έχουμε μάθει να υπολογίζουμε τη συμμετοχή μας στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος με οικονομικούς και μόνο όρους, ενώ δεν κάνουμε το ίδιο σε άλλους τομείς;


Σε όλα έχει να κάνει με οικονομικούς όρους. Μόνο που η πολιτεία μπορεί να παρέμβει, ώστε να αλλάξουν οι οικονομικοί όροι  :Wink: 




> Γιατί πληρώνουμε τη μονάδα τηλεφωνίας από κινητό 10 φορές περισσότερο από τη διαθέσιμη μέσω σταθερής τηλεφωνίας; Γιατί αγοράζουμε κινητό τελευταίας τεχνολογίας με πολλαπλάσια τιμή σε σχέση με ένα λίγο παλαιότερο; Γιατί πληρώνουμε δεκαπλάσια τιμή για το εμφιαλωμένο νερό, ενώ κάνοντας λίγο υπομονή μπορούμε να πιούμε από βρύση; Τα παραδείγματα είναι αμέτρητα (επιλογή αυτοκινήτου, ακριβών ρούχων, αρωμάτων και καλλυντικών κλπ).


Αστοχα τα επιχειρήματα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση κάποιος ειναι διατεθιμένος να πληρώσει κάτι για να πάρει κάτι ως ανταπόδοση. Πχ εαν είχες δυο εταιρίες κινητής και η μία χρέωνε 1 ευρώ το λεπτό, και η άλλη 0,20, ε τότε δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να επιλέξεις αυτή με το 1 ευρώ. Η σύγκριση μεταξύ σταθερού και κινητού είναι άστοχη γιατι μιλάμε για ανόμοια πράγματα. Ομοίως γιατί κάποιος να πληρώσει πιο ακριβά την ενέργεια (αυτοπαραγωγή με φωτοβολταικά), όταν μπορεί να την πάρει φθηνότερα (ΔΕΗ & μολυνση ως επακόλουθο) ; Ομοίως αγοράζουμε εμφιαλομένο νερό γιατί δεν εμπιστευόμαστε της βρύσης (θέμα υγείας ή γιατί η δίψα δεν υποφαίρεται), και όσο για τα ακριβά ρούχα, αυτοκίνητα (και λοιπά χόμπυ θα πω εγώ), γιατί με κάτι πρέπει να ικανοποιούμε την ματαιοδοξία μας (και λοιπές αμαρτίες.... )




> Εντάξει, ξέρω γιατί (πρεστίζ, ευκολία, προστιθέμενη αξία κλπ), απλώς θέλω να πω ότι αξιολογούμε ως σημαντικότερα κάποια άλλα πράγματα κι όχι το περιβάλλον.


Ετσι είναι. Δεν θα πρεπε, αλλά δεν είμαστε τέλειοι, και ούτε θάπρεπε να το περιμένουμε αυτό. Αρα πρέπει να το δεχτούμε αυτό. Ομοίως, τρώμε πολύ και πετάμε πολύ φαγητό την στιγμή που άλλοι πεινάνε, και ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα που θαπρεπε να κάνουμε διαφορετικά, για μια κοινωνία ιδανικά πλασμένη...




> Είμαι σίγουρος πως αν όποιος είχε φωτοβολταικα ή ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα ή υβριδικό αυτοκίνητο θεωρούνταν ελκυστικός για το άλλο φύλο ή έμπαινε στο μάτι του γείτονα, θα δεχόταν να πληρώσει το μεγαλύτερο κόστος για την δική του (έστω και μικρή) συμμετοχή στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος.


Μα και βέβαια. Κοίτα, εαν πάρεις πχ το Lexus RX400H, ξέρεις πόσο ελκυστικός θα φανείς σε πολλά μέλη του αντίθετου φύλου;

----------


## jjohn

> Ετσι είναι. Δεν θα πρεπε, αλλά δεν είμαστε τέλειοι, και ούτε θάπρεπε να το περιμένουμε αυτό. Αρα πρέπει να το δεχτούμε αυτό. Ομοίως, τρώμε πολύ και πετάμε πολύ φαγητό την στιγμή που άλλοι πεινάνε, και ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα που θαπρεπε να κάνουμε διαφορετικά, για μια κοινωνία ιδανικά πλασμένη...





> Αστοχα τα επιχειρήματα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση κάποιος ειναι διατεθιμένος να πληρώσει κάτι για να πάρει κάτι ως ανταπόδοση. Πχ εαν είχες δυο εταιρίες κινητής και η μία χρέωνε 1 ευρώ το λεπτό, και η άλλη 0,20, ε τότε δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να επιλέξεις αυτή με το 1 ευρώ. Η σύγκριση μεταξύ σταθερού και κινητού είναι άστοχη γιατι μιλάμε για ανόμοια πράγματα. Ομοίως γιατί κάποιος να πληρώσει πιο ακριβά την ενέργεια (αυτοπαραγωγή με φωτοβολταικά), όταν μπορεί να την πάρει φθηνότερα (ΔΕΗ & μολυνση ως επακόλουθο) ; Ομοίως αγοράζουμε εμφιαλομένο νερό γιατί δεν εμπιστευόμαστε της βρύσης (θέμα υγείας ή γιατί η δίψα δεν υποφαίρεται), και όσο για τα ακριβά ρούχα, αυτοκίνητα (και λοιπά χόμπυ θα πω εγώ), γιατί με κάτι πρέπει να ικανοποιούμε την ματαιοδοξία μας (και λοιπές αμαρτίες.... )


Πίσω από μια φαινομενική διαφωνία, εγώ νομίζω ότι συμφωνούμε: Το ότι πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι δεν είμαστε τέλειοι, δεν μας απαλλάσει από το να προσπαθούμε να είμαστε καλύτεροι, προστατεύοντας το περιβάλλον όπως τουλάχιστον φροντίζουμε την ματαιοδοξία μας...

Και επειδή (βλ. παιδεία) πολλοί από εμάς είμαστε ανίκανοι να δούμε πέρα από τη μύτη μας (ένα κοινωνικό φαινόμενο που κι αυτό πρέπει να το δεχτούμε ως υπαρκτό), σαφώς και πρέπει να παρέμβει ΚΑΙ η πολιτεία, γιατί όπως πολύ σωστά λες (το έχει πεί στο παρελθόν και άλλο ένα μεγάλο μυαλό  :One thumb up: ), όλες οι κοινωνικές σχέσεις είναι τελικά οικονομικές. Όχι όμως ΜΟΝΟ οικονομικές.

Αν για παράδειγμα υπήρχε μια εταιρεία κινητής που θα χρέωνε 1 ευρώ και μια άλλη 0,20 (η οποία όμως με τις μεθόδους της κατέστρεφε το περιβάλλον στο οποίο θα ζήσει το παιδί μου - όπως πχ. ο λιγνίιτης της ΔΕΗ), τότε σαφώς θα επέλεγα την ακριβότερη και ενδεχομένως να μιλούσα λιγότερα λεπτά. Γιατί θα αξιολογούσα το περιβάλλον περισσότερο από το πιο πολύ μπλα-μπλα.

Επίσης, αν πληρώνεις 10πλάσια τιμή για εμφιαλωμένο νερό επειδή δεν εμπιστεύεσαι της βρύσης, γιατί δεν πληρώνεις 3πλάσια μόνο τιμή για ρεύμα από φωτοβολταϊκά ή ηλιακό κλπ. Εμπιστεύεσαι το μολυσμένο αέρα από τις εκπομπές του λιγνίτη; Ή δεν σε νοιάζει επειδή τελικά τις επιπτώσεις θα τις υποστούν τα παιδιά σου κι όχι εσύ;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Παιδιά, δεν ξέρω πια θα είναι η λύση, αλλά κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να δούμε σοβαρά το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα, γιατί τα αποθέματα του πετρελαίου μειώνονται, οι τιμές άρχισαν να ανεβαίνουν κατακόρυφα και σύντομα θα αρχίσουμε να χάνουμε την δυνατότητα ακόμα και της κυκλοφορίας των αυτοκινήτων μας, με όλα τα αρνητικά που αυτό συνεπάγεται. Θα μου πείτε, οτι υπάρχουν και πολλά θετικά σ' αυτό, αρκεί να υπάρξουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις το συντομώτερο δυνατόν.

----------


## waste

στη δημοκρατία δεν υπάρχουν αδιέξοδα που λένε για πλακα κάτι φίλοι μου.

καταρχάς το ζήτημα με το πετρέλαιο δεν ειναι τόσο δραματικό όσο το φαναταζόμαστε. Είτε το peak συνέβη το 2004 είτε συμβεί το 2010, είτε το 2015, τα πράγματα δεν είναι δραματικά. Πετρέλαιο υπάρχει. Απλά σιγά σιγά θα καταλάβουμε πως είναι αρκετά πολύτιμο αγαθο για να το καίμε. Και ναι το να καταναλώνει ο καθένας μας 2000 λιτρα το χρόνο για να πηγαίνει περα δώθε στην αθήνα με το αυτοκίνητο τού είναι ελαφρά χαζό.

Το φυσικό αέριο είναι το εναλλακτικο καύσιμο που προτιμούν στην ευρώπη. εισαγεται μεν (απο ιραν και ρωσία) αλλα το peak του δεν προβλέπεται στο σύντομο μέλλον.

αλλα φυσικά ο ελέφαντας πίσω από την κουρτίνα που κανείς δεν δείχνει είναι η πυρηνική ενέργεια η οποια θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού (που μέχρι τώρα παράγεται από άνθρακα).

Νομίζω πως ακόμα και εάν το φωτοβολατικο φιλμ κοστίζει ,70 λεπτά το watt θα δυσκολευτούμε να καλύψουμε τις τωρινες μας αναγκες. Θελει πολλά χιλιόμετρα φιλμ για να δουλέψει το κλιματιστικό ή ο θερμοσίφωνας.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Στη Δημοκρατία,ίσως να μην υπάρχουν αδιέξοδα. Στην ενέργεια όμως, αν όπως λες δεν μπει στο παιχνίδι η ατομική ενέργεια, βλέπω πολύ πιο σύντομα να φτάνουμε σε αδιέξοδο, ιδίως εδώ στην Ελλάδα που αφήνουμε πάντα να βρούμε λύσεις την τελευταία στιγμή.

----------


## waste

Μη μου αγχώνεσαι βλέπεις κανεναν να αγχωνεται??  :ROFL:  

Καταρχάς πυρηνική ενέργεια πρέπει να την υπολογίζουμε στα 7-10 χρόνια από τη στιγμή που επιλέξεις πακέτο (είδος αντιδραστήρα, εταιρία κλπ). Οποτε δεν είναι λύση που την επιλέγουμε σήμερα και την έχουμε αυριο.

Η ελλάδα εχει ακόμα αρκετό λιγνίτη για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας.

Όπως και τα έργα φυσικού αερίου που ναι μεν μας βοηθάνε να έχουμε επάρκια όμως κοστίζουν (καθως το φυσ.αέριο δεν το έχεις ντόπιο και πρέπει να το εισάγεις/αγοράσεις).

Αιολικά , φ/β ακόμα κι εάν φτάσουν στο διαφημιζόμενο 20% δεν θα επεκταθούν πολύ μακρύτερα από αυτό το ποσοστό. Και επίσης δεν προσφέρουν ενέργεια 24/7 οπότε το δίκτυο σου χρειάζεται κάποια εργοστάσια συμβατικα.

Και σε κάθε περίπτωση ενεργειακής κρίσης, μπορείς πάντα να μειώσεις την ζήτηση αντί να αυξήσεις την προσφορά. Και να το βαφτίσεις οικολογική συνείδηση.

----------


## anon

Για την πυρηνική ενέργεια, τα αποθέματα ειναι λίγα. Εαν αντικατασταθούν όλες οι ηλεκτροπαραγωγικές μονάδες άνθρακα και πετρελαίου στον κόσμο με πυρηνικά εργοστάσια, τότε θα έχουμε αποθέματα για 30-40 χρόνια το πολύ σύμφωνα με ένα ντοκυμαντέρ που είχα δεί. Χώρια τα προβλήματα με τα πυρηνικά απόβλητα. 

Το μέλλον ειναι ΑΠΕ και πιο μετά σύντηξη. Και ΑΠΕ δεν ειναι μόνο τα φωτοβολταικά. Πχ η Δανία παράγεια το 40+% της ηλεκτρικής της ενέργειας με ανεμογεννήτριες. Προσέξτε. Μιλάμε για το 40%+ για μια προηγμένη χώρα. Αρα δεν πρέπει να λέμε ότι δεν μπορούν οι ΑΠΕ να μας καλύψουν. Επίσης ακόμη έχουμε μεγάλο πεδίο να καλύψουμε σε βιοντίζελ, γεωθερμία και λοιπές εξωτικές ΑΠΕ. 

Οσο για την Ελλάδα, και ειδικά σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη, μπορεί πολύ εύκολα η πολιτεία να βελτιώσει την κατάσταση όσον αφορά την μόλυνση, υποχρεώνοντας άμεσα σε χρήση υβριδικών οχημάτων για ΜΜΜ (λεωφορεία,  ταξί), οχήματα διανομών κλπ, τα οποία ειναι η πλειοψηφία στην καθημερινή χρήση και εκπομπή καυσαερίων, και μάλιστα με συγκεκριμένο χρονικό ορίζοντα για πλήρως μηδενικούς ρύπους γιαυτές τις κατηγορίες οχημάτων πχ σε 5-7 χρόνια. Δηλαδή σήμερα να μην μπορείς να βγάλεις σε κυκλοφορία κάποιο όχημα εαν δεν είναι υβριδικής τεχνολογίας και έχει πολύ μειωμένα όρια εκπομπής, και σε πχ 7 χρόνια αυτό να έχει γίνει μηδενικά όρια εκπομπής... Λύσεις υπάρχουν, αλλά βλέπεις τα κέρδη απο τα καύσιμα (σε φόρους) είναι τεράστια για να τα πετάξει έξω μονομιάς η κυβέρνηση,.

----------


## waste

για τα αποθεματα ουρανιου εχεις δικιο με δυο μικρες υποσημειωσεις. η πρωτη ειναι πως δεν εχουμε ψαξει και πολυ καλα για ουρανιο διοτι γενικα βρισκεται σχετικα ευκολα (μεχρι και το Ιραν οταν το χρειαστηκε αποφάσισε να το εξαγει μονο του). Η δευτερη ειναι πως οι breader reactors μπορουν πρακτικα να σου παραγουν καυσιμο. Παντως ουτε εγω προσωπικά ειμαι φιλος της πυρηνικης ενεργειας.

οσο για τους φορους απο τα καυσιμα και τα υβριδικα, μην ξεχνας πως εαν θελει το κρατος μπορει να ανεβασει κι αλλο την τιμη της βενζινης και να επιδοτησει λιγο τα υβριδικα αν και ειλικρινα δεν εχω πεισθει πολύ για την αξια των υβριδικών προτάσεων μεχρι στιγμής και το κερδος που προσφερουν. Διότι γιατί να επιδοτησεις ενα prius τη στιγμη που το Augo εχει την ιδια (και μικρότερη) κατανάλωση? Το ιδιο ερωτημα μπαινει και στα υβριδικα SUV που γίνονται της μοδας. Νιώθω πως τα ηλεκτροκίνητα αυτοκίνητα είναι πιο καλή, αποδοτική φθηνή και αξιοπιστη λύση για την πόλη. Για να μη συζητησω πως ακομα πιο αποδοτική και φθηνή είναι η θεσπιση μετρων περιορισμου της κυκλοφοριας των αυτοκινήτων ....
διοτι ακομα κι εαν γινουν ολα τα αυτοκινητα ηλεκτρικα, αυτο δεν θα λυσει το κυκλοφοριακο σου (αρα και σπατάλη ενέργειας).

ΥΓ εχεις δικιο ενα 40-50% απο ΑΠΕ είναι βιώσιμο, αλλα επιμένω πως πρεπει να βρεις απο που θα καλύψεις και το αλλο 50%.

----------


## vagdsl

Μερικά στοιχεία για το σύστημα της Δανίας:

Μερίδιο αιολικών στην συνολική παραγωγή: *14,2%*
Μερίδιο ανανεώσιμων στην συνολική παραγωγή: *21,7%*

Περισσότερα στο site του διαχειριστή: www.energinet.dk

----------


## anon

Μπορεί ναναι και το 100% απο ΑΠΕ, αλλά τα συμφέροντα ειναι διαφορετικά. Οταν μιλάμε για Δανία, που έχει αυτοπαραγωγή ηλεκτρισμού κατα 40%-45% απο ανεμογεννήτριες, φαντάσου κατοικίες γεμάτες με φωτοβολταικά στις στέγες, παρόλο που έχουν σημαντικά μικρότερη ηλιοφάνεια. Με ένα τέτοιο σενάριο, άνετα φθάνεις στο 100% της απαιτούμενης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας μέσω ΑΠΕ. Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουμε μαζική εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταικών λόγω κόστους. Εαν το κόστος πέσει σε λιγότερο απο 1/4 με 1/5 απο σήμερα, τότε θα υπάρξει άμεση μαζικότητα στις εγκαταστάσεις. Πχ ξέρω απο την ξαδέρφη στην γερμανία ότι ήδη τα νέα σπίτια που κατασκευάζονται τα φτιάχνουν με διάφορα συστήματα, όπως συλλογής βρόχινου νερού, χρήση πλυντηρίου με το βρόχινο και με παροχή ζεστού νερού για οικονομία, μονώσεις, έξυπνα συστήματα θέρμανσης (ανα δωμάτιο ή όροφο), έξυπνα συστήματα φωτισμού κλπ ώστε σε βάθος χρόνου προσφέρει μια σημαντική οικονομία. Φωτοβολταικά δεν βάζουν, γιατί είναι πολύ ακριβά. Εαν μπορούσαν να βάλουν, με σύστημα tie-grid, όχι για μεταπώληση, αλλά για κάλυψη αναγκών, σίγουρα η κατανάλωση ηλ. ρεύματος απο το δίκτυο θα ήταν σημαντικά μικρότερη. Για παράδειγμα, έχω σπίτι, με στέγη, όπου μάλιστα με νότιο προσανατολισμό περίπου 100 τετρ μέτρα. Εαν κάλυπτα όλη αυτή την επιφάνεια με φωτοβολταικά (εαν μπορούσα να το κάνω λόγω κόστους), τότε θα είχα μια παραγωγική ισχύ περίπου 12ΚW!!! δηλαδη με ηλιοφάνεια περίπου 10 ώρες την ημέρα, και μέση ισχύ (χοντρικά) στα 10KW, ημερησίως θα έβγαζε 100 Κιλοβατώρες. Στο τετράμηνο (που βγαίνει ο λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ), ισοδυναμεί αυτό με 12,000 κιλοβατώρες. Δηλαδή άνετα τροφοδοτεί τρία σπίτια, σπάταλα, που έχουν και την θέρμανση/κλιματισμό με ηλεκτρισμό!!! 

Για την Ελλάδα, με την μεγάλη ηλιοφάνεια, αυτο ειναι ακόμη πιο εμφανές. Δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε ακόμη για οικονομικότερα φωτοβολταικά. Τουλάχιστον για επαρχία όπου θα μπορούν να έχουν αυτοπαραγωγή. Για τις πόλεις, υπάρχουν πολλές μέθοδοι μείωσης των ρύπων, και χρήση ενέργειας απο ΑΠΕ κλπ. Οσο για τα υβριδικά, έχεις δίκιο ότι μέχρις στιγμής βλέπουμε σε SUV κλπ, αλλά καλύτερα να πάρει κάποιος ένα SUV υβριδικό, παρά ένα κανονικό που καταπίνει καύσιμα με τα μπιτόνια. Εξάλλου, η αύξηση του αριθμού υβριδικών θα οδηγήσει και στην ανάπτυξη της σχετικής τεχνολογίας (πχ πρόσφατα διάβασα ένα άρθρο που έλεγε πως κάνανε το prius να πηγαίνει 150 μίλια με ένα γαλόνι βενζίνη!!!! ), την μείωση του κόστους αυτής, και την διάδοσή της και σε οικονομικότερα και μικρότερα μοντέλα. Επίσης σημαντικό κέρδος σε μείωση καυσίμων θα είχε μια τέτοια τεχνολογία και σε μεγάλα οχήματα (όπως λεωφορεία κλπ), όπου μεγάλο "κόστος" ενέργειας είναι στην επιτάχυνση απο στάση, λόγω των συχνών στάσεων μέσα σε πόλη.

----------


## anon

> Μερικά στοιχεία για το σύστημα της Δανίας:
> 
> Μερίδιο αιολικών στην συνολική παραγωγή: *14,2%*
> Μερίδιο ανανεώσιμων στην συνολική παραγωγή: *21,7%*


Ισως έχεις δίκιο.
Αυτό που βρήκα είναι ότι προδικάζουν το 50% της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο ανεμογεννήτριες μέχρι το 2025, και ότι σήμερα βγαίνει πάνω απο το 20% (18.5% το 2005).

----------


## vagdsl

> Ισως έχεις δίκιο.


Εννοείς πως *ίσως* ο Διαχειριστής του Συστήματος Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας της Δανίας (και διαχειριστής του δικτύου Φυσικού Αερίου) αναφέρει σωστά στοιχεία για το Σύστημα της Δανίας?

Ποιός ξέρει? Ίσως και όχι...

----------


## anon

Δεν γνωρίζω δανέζικα, αλλα απο άλλα sites, βγάζω ελαφρα διαφοροποιημένα στοιχεία απο αυτά που παραθέτεις. Γιαυτό λέω ίσως... 
http://www.windpower.org/composite-1463.htm

οκ , είδα και την αγγλική version, a απλά δεν έπεσα στα στατιστικά. δεν ξέρω γιατί είναι διαφορετικά τα νούμερα, ίσως είναι άλλων ετω΄ν

----------


## vagdsl

Η ετήσια παραγωγή (για το 2006) από αιολικά είναι ίδια και στα δύο sites. 6.107 GWh.

To site που αναφέρεις είναι της Δανέζικης βιομηχανίας αιολικών. Οπότε δείχνει ποσοστά (16.8%) επί της ετήσιας *κατανάλωσης*, καθώς η Δανία εξάγει ενέργεια και το ποσοστό είναι μεγαλύτερο έτσι. tricky...

Ο Διαχειριστής, σωστά, εμφανίζει ποσοστό στην συνολική παραγωγή ηλ.ενέργειας (14.2%).
Δες εδώ.

----------


## anon

ok, ειναι θέμα άποψης. Προσωπικά βλέπω την παραγωγή, άσχετα απο εξαγωγές. Πχ μπορεί να εξάγει όταν έχει πλεόνασμα και να εισάγει όταν δεν φτάνει. Στο ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο όμως, ουσιαστικά παίρνει το συνολο της παραγωγής (το εξάγω - εισάγω είναι το tricky point). Οπότε αλλάζει. Και ακόμη αν πούμε ότι ειναι μονο 14.2% σήμερα (και όχι 16.8%), αυτοί βλέπουν ότι μέχρι το 2010 θα είναι 25%. Και μέχρι το 2025 θαναι 50%. Αρα υπάρχει μια δυναμική που λέει ότι μπορεί η απαιτούμενη ενέργεια να βγαίνει απο ΑΠΕ. Και σίγουρα ειναι θέμα επενδύσεων, και όχι αδυναμίας της τεχνολογίας αυτής.

----------


## vagdsl

Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα πως, για την Δανία, η διείσδυση των αιολικών έφτασε στα όριά της, ήδη εδώ και 4 χρόνια.

Η παραγωγή το 2006 ήταν 6.107 GWh, το 2005 6.665 GWh και το 2004 6.561 GWh.

Η εγκατεστημένη ισχύς έχει μείνει αμετάβλητη από το 2003, γύρω στα 3.100 MW, με μερικές μόνο αντικαταστάσεις παλαιών γεννητριών .

Επίσης η Δανία έχει ανεπτυγμένη βιομηχανία κατασκευής αιολικών συστημάτων και απλά ενίσχυσε για αρκετό καιρό την βιομηχανία της, και καλά έκανε βέβαια.

Τα ποσοστά που αναφέρεις, για ηλεκτρικό σύστημα, είναι εξωπραγματικά για πάρα πολλούς τεχνικούς και οικονομικούς λόγους.

Εν συντομία:
Από τα πιό πάνω νούμερα προκύπτει πως για να φτάσει το 40% πρέπει να 3πλασιάσει περίπου την αιολική παραγωγή, δηλαδή να εγκαταστήσει ακόμη 6.000 MW ! (6 Bn euro!!!)

Αλλά ακόμη και έτσι δεν θα μπορούσε να το κάνει γιατί η κατανάλωση, τώρα που γράφω π.χ., είναι περίπου 6.000 MW. Δεν ξέρω αν φυσάει στην Δανία αλλά αν είχε 9.000 αιολικά MW και φύσαγε, θα έπρεπε, εκτός από το σύνολο των συμβατικών σταθμών παραγωγής, να σβήσει και το 1/3 των αιολικών. Εκτός αν έβρισκε αγοραστές σε διπλανά συστήματα που μπορούσαν να απορροφήσουν την ενέργεια αυτή, και είχε και διασυνδέσεις αρκετά ισχυρές να μεταφέρουν 3.000 MW.
----------
Τα αιολικά σαφέστατα είναι ένα τμήμα του μίγματος καυσίμου ενός συστήματος, όχι όμως κυρίαρχο. Το ποσοστό συμμετοχής στο τελικό μίγμα είναι συνδυασμός πολλών παραγόντων αλλά δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα ποσοστά της τάξης του 15% στην παραγωγή ηλ. ενέργειας ακόμη και αν υπάρχουν τα κεφάλαια για επενδύσεις - που δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## waste

vagdsl δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά συμφωνώ περισσότερο με τον anon. Κι εγώ δεν πιστεύω πως μπορείς να τα βγάλεις πέρα μόνο με ΑΠΕ αλλά πέρα από το οικονομικό κόστος που αναφέρεις υπάρχουν πολλοί άλλοι παράγοντες. Όπως πχ η εξαρτηση σου από το εισαγώμενο φυσικό αέριο. Ένα εκτεταμένο δίκτυο παραγωγής ενέργειας από ΑΠΕ θα σου επιτρέψει να έχεις καλύτερο έλεγχο τιμών ακόμα κι εάν ο προμηθευτής σου (βλ Ρωσσια) είναι ένας.

Επισης όπως είπες και μόνος σου η Δανία έχει παραγωγή α/γ και σε συμφέρει από οποιαδήποτε άποψη να βαζεις παλουκάκια στη θαλασσα ακόμα κι εάν σε απόλυτες τιμές είναι πιο ακριβά. Η μπουρδίτσα της απόλυτης παγκοσμιοποίησης μας τελειώνει σύντομα γιατί κάποια στιγμή οι καταναλωτές σου πρέπει να έχουν δουλειές για να μπορέσουν να καταναλώσουν...

και για να το φέρουμε στα δικά μας δεδομένα. Εάν η ΔΕΗ πρέπει να αυξήσει τις τιμές της 20% για να μπορεί ο ΜΥΤΙΛ να πουλάει το ρεύμα από το εισαγώμενο φυσικό αέριο, τότε καλύτερα να βάλουμε στη θάλασσα παλούκια και να τα φάμε σε ανεμογεννήτριες. Θα το πληρώσουμε που θα το πληρώσουμε, ας το χαρούμε τουλάχιστον.

Διότι το πρόβλημα του ελληνικού μοντέλου (όπως και του αγγλοσαξονικού) είναι πως κοιτάει μόνο το κοντόφθαλμο κόστος και προτείνει πάντα την πιο "εύκολη" λύση. Δεν λέω ας βγάλει φράγκα ο μυτιλ, αλλα ας του τα δώσουμε όχι για να καιει φυσικό αέριο (αυτό το κάνει ο καθένας), αλλά για να συμπαράγει α/γ.

----------


## anon

Aκριβως. Οπως έγραψα και για τα ΣΔΙΤ , υπάρχει μια εξαιρετικά κοντόφθαλμη οικονομική άποψη, βραχυπρόθεσμου σχεδιασμού, της τάξεως το πολύ των επόμενων 5 ετών, με σημαντικές όμως απώλειες για το ελληνικό κράτος και κοινωνία μακροπρόθεσμα. Ακόμη και εαν μπορούσαμε να φτάσουμε την Δανία στην παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος απο ανεμογεννήτριες στο 15% της συνολικής μας κατανάλωσης (εαν βάζαμε όσα η Δανία, θα καλύπταμε το50% της έσωτερικής μας κατανάλωσης), έχουμε ακόμη δυνατότητες απο φωτοβολταικά (ελπίζοντας ότι θα φτηνήνουν σημαντικά στο μέλλον), και απο εκεί θα μπορέσουμε να καλύψουμε ένα επίσης μεγάλο ποσοστό (μιλώ για μαζικότητα, ειδικά για την επαρχία), που μπορεί να φτάσει και το 30%. Και έχουμε και άλλες μεθόδους όπως το βιοντίζελ κλπ. Ομως καταλαβαίνετε τι θα συμβεί εαν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο; Πόσο θα μειωθούν τα έσοδα απο τους φόρους στα καύσιμα, τα οποία μάλιστα με τις συνεχείς αυξήσεις τελευταία, έχουν "ξελασπώσει" προυπολογισμούς;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Μη μου αγχώνεσαι βλέπεις κανεναν να αγχωνεται??  
> Καταρχάς πυρηνική ενέργεια πρέπει να την υπολογίζουμε στα 7-10 χρόνια από τη στιγμή που επιλέξεις πακέτο (είδος αντιδραστήρα, εταιρία κλπ). Οποτε δεν είναι λύση που την επιλέγουμε σήμερα και την έχουμε αυριο.
> Η ελλάδα εχει ακόμα αρκετό λιγνίτη για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας.


Πως μπορώ να μην αγχώνομαι όταν βλέπω το πετρέλαιο, κάθε φορά που γίνεται κάτι στον κόσμο, να ανεβαίνει κατακόρυφα η τιμή του και να στρογγυλοκάθεται εκεί, ακόμη και όταν το συμβάν θεωρείται λήξαν.  :Thinking: 
Για την πυρηνική ενέργεια, επειδή ακριβώς δεν μπορείς να την επιλέξεις σήμερα και να την έχεις αύριο, ίσως θ'άπρεπε να ξεκινήσουμε από τώρα, μπας και μπορέσουμε να έχουμε κάποιο ξεκίνημα σε καμιά 15αριά χρόνια. Μην ξεχνάς οτι στην Ελλάδα βρισκόμαστε!  :Laughing:  
Σχετικά με την παραγωγή ενέργειας με λιγνίτη, ακόμη κι αν έχουμε πολλά αποθέματα, μην ξεχνάς την τεράστια ρύπανση του περιβάλλοντος που προκαλεί και πόσο υποφέρουν οι γείτονες στα εργοστάσια παραγωγής. :Respekt:  :Respekt: 

Σχετικά με τη χρήση υβριδικών οχημάτων, τι έγινε εκείνη η περιβόητη πρόταση του υδρογόνου που θα έλυνε τα προβλήματα κατανάλωσης και ρύπανσης του περιβάλλοντος?  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## waste

η πρόταση του υδρογόνου είναι μια μεγάλη απάτη,

α) δεν υπάρχει εμπορικά εφαρμόσιμη λύση με κυψέλες καυσίμου χαμηλής θερμοκρασίας
β) ακόμα κι εάν βρίσκαμε μία τότε απλά θα μεταφέραμε το ζήτημα της ρύπανσης εξω από τις πόλεις
γ) διοτι με καποιο τρόπο θα έπρεπε να παράγουμε υδρογόνο. Και η βασική μεθοδος για παραγωγή μεγάλων ποσοτήτων είναι με αναγωγή από φυσικό αέριο.
δ) όλο το θέμα θα ήθελε τεράστιες επενδύσεις σε υποδομές
ε) και η εξαρτηση σου απο τους πετρελαιοπαραγωγούς δεν θα σταματούσε, οποτε παλι θα είχες αυξήσεις στις τιμές.

----------


## anon

Η συνέχεια εδώ...

Και σε συνέχεια τα περι υδρογόνου, ειναι πολύ πιο εύκολα εφαρμόσιμη και άμεση η τεχνολογία με ηλεκτρισμό. Η ανάγκη για το υδρογόνο προέκυψε αρχικά απο την μικρή αυτονομία που έδιναν οι μπαταρίες καθώς και τον σχετικά μεγάλο χρόνο φόρτισης. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πχ ένα όχημα θα πρέπει να μείνει ίσως και μερικές ώρες μέχρι να φορτίσει τελείως. Ενώ με το υδρογόνο, η λογική είναι όπως με τα υγρά καύσιμα, φουλάρεις σε μερικά λεπτά και τέλειωσες. ΕΠιπλέον έχει να κάνει και με την σχέση βαρους - ενέργειας, που και πάλι οι μπαταρίες χάνουν, μιας και έχουν μεγαλύτερη μάζα για αποθήκευση της ίδιας ποσότητας ενέργειας. ΟΙ τελευταίες όμως ανακαλύψεις στην τεχνολογία μπαταριών, ας όψονται κινητά και φορητοι διαφορετικά δεν θα είχαμε τέτοιο ενδιαφέρον, έχουν προχωρήσει αρκετά, ώστε να μειωθούν σημαντικά αυτά τα μειονεκτήματα. Εαν εκλείψουν (σε βαθμό όμοιας λειτουργίας, σχεδόν, με τα υγρά καύσιμα), τότε δεν θα υπάρχει κανένας λόγος χρήσης υδρογόνου. Ακόμη και εαν δεν φτάσει η αυτονομία τα 500 - 600 χλμ με μπαταρίες, αλλά έστω τα 200 χλμ, αλλα μειωθει στο ισόδύναμο ο χρόνος φόρτισης με αυτόν του γεμίσματος με βενζίνη, τότε θα ειναι σημαντικη επιτυχία.

----------


## vagdsl

Μερικές απαντήσεις:
Εγώ απλά είπα, και νομίζω έδειξα και με νούμερα, πως το όριο της διείσδυσης των αιολικών (στο σκέλος της ενέργειας) είναι κάπου 15%, και αυτό κατάλαβαν και στην Δανία.

Το σύστημα της Δανίας είναι μικρότερο από το Ελληνικό.
Δανία: Παραγωγή 42.911 GWh, Ζήτηση: 35.132 GWh
Ελλάδα: Παραγωγή 50.004 GWh, Ζήτηση: 54.207 GWh

Επίσης να σημειώσω πως *όσα αιολικά και να εγκαταστήσεις δεν μειώνεις στο ελάχιστο τις απαιτούμενες επενδύσεις σε συμβατικούς σταθμούς παραγωγής*, ειδικά στην Ελλάδα. 
Τα αιολικά υποκαθιστούν ενέργεια, όχι όμως ισχύ.

Γιατί?
Η ετήσια αιχμή ζήτησης στην Ελλάδα εμφανίζεται στον καλοκαιρινό καύσωνα. Το σκηνικό είναι υψηλή θερμοκρασία και άπνοια, δηλαδή μηδενική παραγωγή από αιολικά. Για να καλυφθεί η ζήτηση πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν αποκλειστικά θερμικοί σταθμοί και κάποια υδροηλεκτρικά, αν έχεις γεμάτες τις λίμνες. 
------------------------

Μιά άλλη δυνατότητα που όμως χωράει αρκετή συζήτηση, ειδικά στα οικονομικά του, είναι η χρήση αιολικών για παραγωγή υδρογόνου. Ας μην το πιάσουμε κι αυτό όμως...

------------------------
Οι τιμές του πετρελαίου δεν σχετίζονται με μείωση αποθεμάτων. Αν ήθελε κανείς ένα πραγματικό λόγο, πέρα από το προφανές παιχνίδι με τα συμβόλαιο μελλοντικής εκπλήρωσης, είναι η παγκόσμια ικανότητα διύλισης. Κι αυτό δύσκολο θέμα...

----------


## anon

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι δεν μπορείς να στηριχτείς αμιγώς σε ανεμογεννήτριες δεδομένου ότι δεν υπάρχει πάντα ισχύς όποτε θέλεις, και μπορεί να υπάρχει πλεόνασμα ενέργειας, ενώ δεν το χρειάζεσαι εκείνη την στιγμή. Ομως υπάρχουν και συστήματα αποθήκευσης της ενέργειας, ξεκινώντας απο μπαταρίες, και υδροηλεκτρικά συστήματα αποθήκευσης (μεταφορά νερού σε υψόμετρο - τεχνητή λίμνη, και χρήση του για παραγωγή ρεύματος όποτε χρειάζεται). Σίγουρα μιλάμε για μεγάλες επενδύσεις. Μπορεί οι περισσότερες απο αυτές να φαίνονται μέχρι και σήμερα ανεδαφικές λόγω κόστους, αλλά όσο αυξάνει το κόστος της ενέργειας (λέγε με πετρέλαιο), τόσο θα φαίνονται και πιο βιώσιμες και οικονομικές. 

Επίσης σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να στηριχθείς σε μια μόνο μέθοδο ΑΠΕ. Για να επιλύσεις το ενεργειακό, έστω και κατα ένα βαθμό, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις όλες τις μεθόδους ΑΠΕ που μπορείς. Αιολικά, φωτοβολταικά, γεωθερμία, βιοντιζελ (το τελευταίο το θεωρώ ΑΠΕ, μιας και μέχρι να παραχθεί το υγρό καύσιμο, έχει γίνει περισσότερη διεργασία φωτοσύνθεσης). Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να γίνει υπαρκτή και βιώσιμη και οικονονικά συμφέρουσα η σύντηξη, οπότε θα έχουμε λύσει όλα τα προβλήματά μας.

@vagdsl ξέχασες ότι για το καλοκαίρι, με την φοβερή ηλιοφάνεια που έχουμε, ΄μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε φωτοβολταικά.

----------


## 21century

Εκτος απο την αξιοποίηση της ηλιακής και αιολικής ενέργειας πρόσφατα εμφανίστηκαν και σχέδια για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από την επεξεργασία ελαιοπηρύνα ή των γνωστών λιόζουμων. Ηδη Γερμανική εταιρεία εξετάζει αν υλοποιήσει επένδυση σε περιοχή της Πελοποννήσου και ενδιαφέρον υπήρξε για τη Μεσσηνία και Λακωνία. ΟΙ νομαρχίες από την άλλη αναφέρουν ότι 'Ξεκίνησε ο ορισμός των ελαιοτριβείων που την επόμενη ελαιοκομική περίοδο θα λειτουργήσουν ως διφασικά, ενώ αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί τις επόμενες ημέρες. Σε σύσκεψη στη Νομαρχία επισημάνθηκε ότι για την επόμενη ελαιοκομική περίοδο υπολογίζεται ότι έτσι θα λειτουργήσουν περίπου 40 ελαιοτριβεία σε όλο το νομό. Στόχος είναι η ήπια προσαρμογή των ελαιοτριβείων και η μετατροπή τους σε λειτουργία δύο φάσεων, προκειμένου να αντιμετωπισθεί το πρόβλημα με τη διάθεση των αποβλήτων.'
Πάντως το κόστος της επένδυσης ειναι μεγάλο αλλά επειδή κατάγομαι από ελαιοκομική καθαρά περιοχή στα ελαιοτριβεία μας έχω δει να χρησιμοποιούν τον πηρύνα για κεντρική θέρμανση και ζεστό νερό και άλλες εφαρμογές, οπότε γιατί όχι για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργεια?

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Μερικές απαντήσεις:
> Επίσης να σημειώσω πως *όσα αιολικά και να εγκαταστήσεις δεν μειώνεις στο ελάχιστο τις απαιτούμενες επενδύσεις σε συμβατικούς σταθμούς παραγωγής*, ειδικά στην Ελλάδα. 
> Τα αιολικά υποκαθιστούν ενέργεια, όχι όμως ισχύ.
> Γιατί?
> Η ετήσια αιχμή ζήτησης στην Ελλάδα εμφανίζεται στον καλοκαιρινό καύσωνα. Το σκηνικό είναι υψηλή θερμοκρασία και άπνοια, δηλαδή μηδενική παραγωγή από αιολικά.


Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι "ενέργεια = ισχύς * χρόνο" . 
Αυτό που νας ενδιαφέρει λοιπόν είναι το ενεργειακό θέμα και υπ' αυτήν την έννοια, το αν αυτή η ενέργεια παράγεται το καλοκαίρι ή τον χειμώνα, αυτό είναι δευτερεύον. Πιστεύω οτι η αιολική ενέργεια υπάρχει χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, και να πω οτι τα κενά θα αντιμετωπίζονται με τον σημερινό τρόπο.  :Sorry: 
Δεν συμφωνώ όμως οτι το καλοκαίρι έχουμε υψηλή θερμοκρασία και άπνοια. Μην ξεχνάμε οτι η Ελλάδα είναι νησιωτική χώρα και τα μελτέμια δίνουν και παίρνουν όλο το καλοκαίρι, εκτός απο σπάνειες περιπτώσεις.

Για την Ελλάδα, πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να υπάρξει ένας βασικός κορμός παραγωγής ενέργειας (σήμερα είναι το πετρέλαιο) και παράλληλα να καταβληθούν προσπάθειες για την εγκατάσταση, όσο γίνετε περισσοτέρων ΑΠΕ, (όλων των τύπων) για να συμπληρώνονται οι ανάγκες της χώρας σε ενέργεια. 
Πρέπει όμως απο τώρα να σκεπτόμαστε για το ποιός θα είναι αυτός ο βασικός κορμός, για να μην φτάσουμε στο σημείο να τρέχουμε για να προλάβουμε.

----------


## Furious_Angel

Μα γιατί είναι το πετρέλαιο? Αφού η ΔΕΗ καίει λιγνίτη για την παραγωγή ενέργειας? Αυτό ποτέ δε το κατάλαβα, δε φτάνει που κάθε καλοκαίρι αναρωτιόμαστε εαν θα έχουμε ρεύμα, έχουμε και την ΔΕΗ να δηλώνει αυξήσεις στα τιμολόγια λόγων των τιμών του πετρελαίου.
Και το ζήτημα είναι ότι και εμείς έχουμε πιστέψει ότι για αυτό ανεβάζει τις τιμές. Θυμάμαι είχα δει ντοκυμαντερ σχετικά με την ΔΕΗ και την παραγωγώ ενέργειας στη χώρα, και ο τύπος που εκπροσωπούσε τη ΔΕΗ δήλωνε κατηγορηματικά ότι η εξάρτητη της χώρας απο το πετρέλαιο είναι μηδενική, προφανώς αφού τόσο στη Μεγαλόπολη όσο και στη Πτολεμαίδα καίμε κάρβουνο!

Όσο για την πυρηνική ενέργεια, το ζήτημα δν είναι καθόλου απλό. Πρώτον για να φτιάξεις ένα τέτοιο εργοστάσιο παραγωγής ενέργειας θα πρέπει η περιοχή που θα γίνει να μην σεισμικά ενεργή. Δυστυχώς όλη η Ελλάδα είναι σεισμικα ενεργής περιοχή. Τα παραμύθια που μας λέγαν στο Δημοτικό ότι η χώρα δεν έχει σεισμούς κτλ, είναι ψέμματα. 
Δεύτερο, χρειάζεσαι ειδικά καταρτισμένο προσωπικό. Το μόνο ατομικό/πυρηνικό καταρτισμένο προσωπικό που έχει η χώρα βρίσκεται (θεωρητικά) στον Δημόκριτο και στα πανεπιστήμια που έχουν τομείς που ασχολούνται με την Ατομική/Πυρηνική Φυσική (κυρίως τμήματα φυσικής).
Και τρίτο , η διαχείρηση των πυρηνικών αποβλήτων απο μία χώρα που δε μπορεί να διαχειριστεί μικρότερης σημασίας και επικυνδινοτητας λυμμάτων (αστικά λύμματα, σκουπίδια των πόλεων κτλ), μάλλον θα καταλήξει σε νίλες με τρομακτικές συνέπειες! 

Α και για όσος δε γνωρίζουν, τα πυρηνικά εργοστάσια φτιάχνονται δίπλα σε ποτάμια/λίμνες κτλ...με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## A_gamer

Μα τα εργοστάσια πυρηνικής σχάσης είναι, φυσικά, ημίμετρο, το θέμα είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί σύντηξη για την παραγωγή ενέργειας (έχουμε ακόμα καιρό).

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Το ποσοστό της παραγόμενης ενέργειας από λιγνίτη δεν είναι, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, κοντα στο 100%. Δυστυχώς, διότι το πετρέλαιο κατέχει ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό καυσίμου για την παραγωγή ενέργειας (στα περισσότερα νησιά, όπως και η Ρόδος, χρησιμοποιούν μόνο πετρέλαιο)και θα το πληρώνουμε όλο και πιο ακριβά. Ευτυχώς, διότι ή καύση του λιγνίτη ρυπαίνει το περιβάλλον σε μεγάλο βαθμό.
Άρα μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα. 
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου οτι ζούμε στην Ελλάδα με όλα αυτά τα ευτράπελα που συμβαίνουν! Δεν πρέπει όμως κάποτε, ιδίως τώρα που είμαστε στην ΕΕ, να αλλάξουμε νοοτροπία και να αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε και να αντιμετωπίζουμε τα προβλήματα με την σοβαρότητα που τους αξίζει? 
Όσον αφορά στην ατομική ενέργεια, αυτό που εγώ θα επιθυμούσα για την Ελλάδα, θα ήταν μια σύγχρονη μέθοδος παραγωγής, με την οποία δεν θα είχαμε προβλήματα ούτε με τα απόβλητα, ούτε με την εξάντληση των πρώτων υλών. Επειδή όμως αναφέρεις την έλειψη εξειδικευμένου προσωπικού, δεν νομίζεις οτι κάποτε πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να εκπαιδεύουμε πυρηνικούς επιστήμονες που θα αναλάβουν αυτό το έργο όταν θα έλθει εκείνη η ώρα?

----------


## kennyyy

> Το ποσοστό της παραγόμενης ενέργειας από λιγνίτη δεν είναι, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, κοντα στο 100%. Δυστυχώς, διότι το πετρέλαιο κατέχει ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό καυσίμου για την παραγωγή ενέργειας (στα περισσότερα νησιά, όπως και η Ρόδος, χρησιμοποιούν μόνο πετρέλαιο)και θα το πληρώνουμε όλο και πιο ακριβά. Ευτυχώς, διότι ή καύση του λιγνίτη ρυπαίνει το περιβάλλον σε μεγάλο βαθμό.
> Άρα μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα. 
> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου οτι ζούμε στην Ελλάδα με όλα αυτά τα ευτράπελα που συμβαίνουν! Δεν πρέπει όμως κάποτε, ιδίως τώρα που είμαστε στην ΕΕ, να αλλάξουμε νοοτροπία και να αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε και να αντιμετωπίζουμε τα προβλήματα με την σοβαρότητα που τους αξίζει? 
> Όσον αφορά στην ατομική ενέργεια, αυτό που εγώ θα επιθυμούσα για την Ελλάδα, θα ήταν μια σύγχρονη μέθοδος παραγωγής, με την οποία δεν θα είχαμε προβλήματα ούτε με τα απόβλητα, ούτε με την εξάντληση των πρώτων υλών. Επειδή όμως αναφέρεις την έλειψη εξειδικευμένου προσωπικού, δεν νομίζεις οτι κάποτε πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να εκπαιδεύουμε πυρηνικούς επιστήμονες που θα αναλάβουν αυτό το έργο όταν θα έλθει εκείνη η ώρα?


Όντως ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του συστήματος βασίζεται στο πετρέλαιο επειδή δεν είναι διασυνδεδεμένο όλο το σύστημα με την ηπειρωτική χώρα.
Και έστω ότι αρχίζουμε να αλλάζουμε νοοτροπία και να αντιμετωπίζουμε το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα με σοβαρότητα...
Καμία μέθοδος παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από ατομική ενέργεια δεν θα εξαλείψει το πρόβλημα των πυρηνικών αποβλήτων. Οπότε υπεισέρχεται τεράστιο πρόβλημα 1, τι τα κάνουμε. 
Τεράστιο πρόβλημα 2, σεισμοί. Τεράστιο πρόβλημα 3, που τον βάζουμε; Εδώ τους ΧΥΤΑ δεν μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε στην Αττική, θα χτίσουμε πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο;!!!
Στο πρόβλημα 4, την εκπαίδευση επιστημόνων, νομίζω ότι είναι το μόνο εύκολο, θα τον παραγγείλουμε με το κλειδί στο χέρι και τη συντήρηση θα την αναλάβουν ξένοι προφανώς... :Smile: 
Γενικά πάντως είμαι εντελώς κάθετος με πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο στην Ελλάδα, επειδή ο παράγοντας επικινδυνότητας είναι τεράστιος και έχουμε ανεξάντλητες πηγές ΑΠΕ τις οποίες μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε προτού καταφύγουμε σε επικίνδυνα παιχνίδια! Αυτό μας έλειπε, να αρχίσουμε να εμπλουτίζουμε ουράνιο :Whistle:  :Whistle: ....!!!

----------


## vagdsl

Μερικά στοιχεία για το Ελληνικό Σύστημα (μόνο το διασυνδεδεμένο, όχι τα νησιά):
(Πηγή ΔΕΣΜΗΕ Α.Ε.)

Έτος 2006
Συνολική Ζήτηση: 54,2 ΤWh

Συνολική Παραγωγή: 50,0 ΤWh
Λιγνίτης:          29,2 ΤWh (58,3%)
Πετρελαιο:          3,3 ΤWh ( 6,6%)
Φυσ.Αέριο:         10,2 ΤWh (20,3%)
Υδροηλ.:            6,2 ΤWh (12,5%)
ΑΠΕ:                1,1 ΤWh ( 2,3%)

-----------------------------------
Η σεισμικότητα φαίνεται πως είναι πρόβλημα μόνο για την Ελλάδα, η Ιαπωνία έχει τεράστιο αριθμό πυρηνικών σταθμών και πολύ περισσότερους και ισχυρότερους σεισμούς...

----------


## 21century

Αναφορικά με την Μεγαλοπολη να προσθεσω φιλοι μου οτι μια μοναδα Λιγνιτη θα κλεισει τον επομενο χρονο λογω ελελιψης πορων η το αργοτερο το 2009, αλλα παγιο αιτημα -που θα ικανοποιηθει - ειναι η μεταφορα του Φυσικου αεριου πρωτα σε Κορινθο και μετα σε Τριπολη και Μεγαλοπολη. Μεγα ενδιαφερον έχουν δειξει πολεις του Μορια για το ανωτερω αιτημα με πρωτη την Καλαμάτα και τη Κυπαρισσία αλλά και Τρίπολη όπως προαναφέραμε..

----------


## anon

> Δεν συμφωνώ όμως οτι το καλοκαίρι έχουμε υψηλή θερμοκρασία και άπνοια. Μην ξεχνάμε οτι η Ελλάδα είναι νησιωτική χώρα και τα μελτέμια δίνουν και παίρνουν όλο το καλοκαίρι, εκτός απο σπάνειες περιπτώσεις.


Μην ξεχνάμε και το γεγονός ότι οι μεγάλες ανεμογεννήτριες των >1MW ισχύος (με πρόσφατο παράδειγμα πχ της Enercon με ένα μεγαθήριο των 6ΜW και ύψους πάνω απο 100μέτρα), λόγω μεγάλου ύψους, έχουν σχεδόν πάντα αέρα...

----------


## vagdsl

> Αναφορικά με την Μεγαλοπολη να προσθεσω φιλοι μου οτι μια μοναδα Λιγνιτη θα κλεισει τον επομενο χρονο λογω ελελιψης πορων η το αργοτερο το 2009, αλλα παγιο αιτημα -που θα ικανοποιηθει - ειναι η μεταφορα του Φυσικου αεριου πρωτα σε Κορινθο και μετα σε Τριπολη και Μεγαλοπολη. Μεγα ενδιαφερον έχουν δειξει πολεις του Μορια για το ανωτερω αιτημα με πρωτη την Καλαμάτα και τη Κυπαρισσία αλλά και Τρίπολη όπως προαναφέραμε..


Αυτός είναι ο σχεδιασμός, εντελώς λαθεμένος κατά την άποψή μου.

Επένδυση για επέκταση του αγωγού προς Κόρινθο-Μεγαλόπολη για ηλεκτροπαραγωγή, αντί για επέκταση προς Κόρινθο-Πάτρα για βιομηχανική/οικιακή κατανάλωση. (με παράλληλη ανάπτυξη αστικών δικτύων Φυσικού Αερίου στην πυκνοκατοικημένη ζώνη της Βόρειας Πελοποννήσου).

Οι μονάδες Φυσικού Αερίου εγκαθίστανται κοντά στα υψηλά φορτία όχι εκεί που υπήρχαν λιγνιτικές μονάδες και τα κοιτάσματα τελειώνουν. 

Άλλο ο ενεργειακός σχεδιασμός και άλλο τα μέτρα καταπολέμησης της ανεργίας.

Το κορυφαίο βέβαια είναι η επέκταση του αγωγού προς Καρδίτσα!!! Δωράκι του πρώην υπουργού ανάπτυξης στην εκλογική περιφέρειά του...
--------------------------------
Και μία διευκρίνηση:
Δεν είπα πως όλο το καλοκαίρι έχουμε άπνοια και ζέστη, αλλά:

Την ώρα εμφάνισης του μέγιστου φορτίου στην χώρα μας, οι καιρικές συνθήκες είναι ακριβώς αυτές. Άπνοια και ζέστη. Όλα τα κλιματιστικά στο φούλ και οι ανεμογεννήτριες σταματημένες.

Συγκεκριμένα τώρα:

Το 2007, το μέγιστο φορτίο εμφανίστηκε στις 24/7/2007 (Ωρα 14:00)

Τα στοιχεία από τον ΔΕΣΜΗΕ:

Φορτίο Συστήματος: 10.414 MW

Παραγωγή: 9.297 MW
Εισαγωγές:1.117 MW

Ανάλυση Παραγωγής:
Λιγνιτικά: 4.249 (45,7%)
Πετρέλαιο: 683 (7,3%)
Φ.Αέριο: 2.129 (22.9%)
Υδροηλ.: 2.159 (23,2%)
ΑΠΕ: 77 (0,8%)

Όσα αιολικά και να υπήρχαν δεν θα άλλαζε το αποτέλεσμα, απλά εκείνη την ώρα δεν φύσαγε.

Και όσες επενδύσεις να έχεις κάνει σε αιολικά δεν μεταβάλλεις στο ελάχιστο τις αναγκαίες επενδύσεις σε συμβατικούς σταθμούς για να καλύψεις την αιχμή ισχύος.

----------


## Billmatch

Παιδιά να πώ και εγώ τα δικά μου.Επειδή το έχω ψάξει το θέμα,αν αυτό το δευτερόλεπτο που γράφω το ποστ μου,αποφασίσει όλος ο πλανήτης να σταματήσει να χρησιμοποιεί πετρέλαιο,απευθείας υπάρχει η ανάλογη έρευνα και οι εφευρέσεις,ώστε να μπορούμε να ζήσουμε χωρίς την ανάγκη του.Αλλά που...$$ γαρ

Kαι όχι μόνο αυτό,αλλά δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσες εφευρέσεις υπάρχουν που το πετρέλαιο ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ανταπεξέλθει στις ανάγκες τους και έτσι μένουν στα χαρτιά.Και όχι δεν εννοώ πυρηνικά κινούμενες,η πυρηνική ενέργεια σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν είναι οικολογική.
Γιατί;
Οπως πολύ σωστά ειπώθηκε παραπάνω,τα πυρηνικά μπορεί να μην δημιουργούν ρύπους στο επίπεδο του πετρελαίου,αλλά δημιουργούν ενεργειακό πρόβλημα.Και εξηγούμαι.Κάθε μέρα λαμβάνουμε από τον ήλιο περίπου 10^22 joules ενέργειας.Χρησιμοποιώντας ΑΠΕ,πχ ηλιακή ενέργεια,απλά θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε την ίδια ενέργεια που μας παρέχεται από το περιβάλλον,και απλά θα έκανε τον κύκλο της (πχ θα πέρναμε την ηλιακή,θα την μετατρέπαμε σε ηλεκτρική,αυτή η ηλεκτρική θα ζέσταινε το νερό στο μπρίκι και θα επέστρεφε σαν θερμότητα η ενέργεια μας ξανά εκεί όπου ξεκίνησε,δλδ στο περιβάλλον).
Τώρα,επειδή ο άνθρωπος κάνει εξόρυξη πετρελαίου,παίρνει από τις "ενεργειακές αποθήκες" της γης τεράστια ποσά ενέργειας και με έναν κύκλο πχ σαν τον παραπάνω,τα ελευθερώνει στο περιβάλλον.Αρα δημιουργείται ενεργειακό πρόβλημα,μιας και "στριμώχνουμε" στο περιβάλλον ενέργεια η οποία δεν προορίζεται για αυτό εξαρχής.Το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και με την πυρηνική ενέργεια. Είναι αποθήκη ενέργειας η οποία όμως δεν προορίζεται για απελευθέρωση στο περιβάλλον,και άρα  πάλι "στριμώχνουμε" στο περιβάλλον περίσσια ενέργεια.

Δλδ συνοψίζοντας το παραπάνω,δεν πα να καταναλώσω 10^1521 Gwh ενέργειας που προέρχεται από ΑΠΕ,και ο γείτονας μου 1 wh ενέργειας χρησιμοποιώντας πυρηνικά,εγώ βοηθάω περισσότερο το περιβάλλον,μιας και χρησιμοποιώ ενέργεια από το ίδιο το περιβάλλον,δεν του διοχετεύω καινούρια.Δεν μετράει κυρίως το ποσό κατανάλωσης όταν μιλάμε για ενεργειακό πρόβλημα,μετράει το από πού προέρχεται η ενέργεια.

----------


## anon

ρε vagdsl δεν λέμε μόνο για αιολικά αλλά για συνδιασμό όλων των δυνατών ΑΠΕ. Εκείνη την ώρα που λές που είχαμε φούλ κλιματιστικά, θα δούλευουν επίσης στο φούλ τα φωτοβολταικά και λοιπά συστήματα απο ηλιακή ακτινοβολία. Οπως επίσης υπάρχει η δυνατότητα, με κάποιος κόστος φυσικά σε χάσιμο ενέργειας, αποθήκευσης της ενέργειας και για να χρησιμοποιείται όποται απαιτείται, απο μπαταρίες, έως υδροταμιευτήρες. Πρέπει να σκεφτούμε ότι πάμε σε άλλες λογικές. Οπως πχ, την χρήση ρυπογόνων συστημάτων (όπως με λιγνίτη, πετρέλαιο, αέριο) σε περιόδους ελειπούς παραγωγής απο ΑΠΕ, και όχι σαν η κύρια παραγωγική διαδικασία ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Επίσης χρήσης βιοντίζελ, απο τοπική παραγωγή. Με τις τελευταίες τιμές του πετρελαίου θα είναι ακόμη πιο ελκυστική επιχειρηματική δράση. Ηταν ικανοποιητικά ελκυστική όταν το αργό ήταν στα 45-55 δολλάρια, τώρα λογικά θα πρέπει να είναι μια εξαιρετικά συμφέρουσα αγροτική δραστηριότητα. 

Σίγουρα μια μορφή ΑΠΕ, όπως τα αιολικά, δεν μπορούν να λύσουν το πρόβλημα. Το θέμα με τα αιολικά προέκυψε απο το γεγονός ότι μπορούν να προσφέρουν σημαντικά μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο τα φωτοβολταικά, και σε μικρότερο κόστος απο αυτά. Εαν πχ μπορούσαμε, όπως η Δανία, να έχουμε 15% περίπου της συνολικής παραγώγιμης ενέργειας απο αιολικά, αυτό σημαίνει λιγότερο 15% απο λιγνίτη, πετρέλαιο, φυσικό αέριο. Δεν λέμε ότι καταργούμε τελείως. Ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε το σύνολο της ηλεκτρικής μας παραγωγής απο ΑΠΕ, και πάλι θα υπήρχαν οι ρυπογόνες μονάδες που να λειτουργούν συμπληρωματικά σε απαιτήσεις ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας όταν οι ΑΠΕ δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν (πχ βράδυ και άπνοια)... Απλά θα πρέπει να διαχωρίσουμε την ισχύ που μπορούν να αποδωσουν, και την παραγωγή που τελικά δίνουν.

----------


## Ddora

Νομίζω ότι πολλοί δεν ξέρουν τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει με το λιγνίτη και θα ήθελα να κάνω κάποιες διευκρινίσεις.   

Η πληροφόρηση ότι τα κοιτάσματα του λιγνίτη στη χώρα μας τελειώνουν είναι εντελώς ψευδής.  Απ' όσο γνωρίζω είναι σχεδόν ανεξάντλητα. Το πρόβλημα όμως που έχει προκύψει με το λιγνίτη οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι το κόστος άντλησής του από το υπέδαφος έχει πλέον εκτιναχθεί στα ύψη κι αυτό γιατί αλλιώς είναι να κάνεις εξόρυξη στα 2m μέτρα και αλλιώς στα 20-30m. 

Ένα άλλο επίσης σοβαρό πρόβλημα το οποίο θα προκύψει με το κλείσιμο κάποιων λιγνιτωρυχείων που σχεδιάζει η Διοίκηση της ΔΕΗ είναι αυτό της ανεργίας.  Που θα πάνε όλοι αυτοί να δουλέψουν? 

Τώρα όσον αφορά στο θέμα των αιολικών πάρκων, είναι μία οικολογική λύση αλλά χαμηλής απόδοσης.  Και όλη την Ελλάδα να γεμίσουμε αιολικά πάλι δεν θα μπορούμε να καλύψουμε τη ζήτηση ενέργειας.

Για τα πυρηνικά που αναφέρατε πιο πάνω δε νομίζω να τίθεται το θέμα σεισμικότητας για τη χώρα μας μιας και άλλες χώρες με πιο υψηλό δείκτη σεισμικότητας (Ιαπωνία) έχουν πολλά πυρηνικά εργοστάσια χωρίς να αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα. Βέβαια εδώ παίζει κυρίαρχο ρόλο η οργάνωση, τα μέτρα ασφάλειας, το εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό, πράγματα που δύσκολα συναντά κανείς εδώ.  Πάντως απ' όσο ξέρω υπάρχει μία μελέτη από το 1980 περίπου η οποία αφορούσε το σχεδιασμό ενός πυρηνικού εργοστασίου στο Λαύριο αλλά για λόγους ...πολυεθνικούς... έμεινε στα ντουλάπια των σχεδιαστών της.

----------


## anon

> Τώρα όσον αφορά στο θέμα των αιολικών πάρκων, είναι μία οικολογική λύση αλλά χαμηλής απόδοσης. Και όλη την Ελλάδα να γεμίσουμε αιολικά πάλι δεν θα μπορούμε να καλύψουμε τη ζήτηση ενέργειας.


Θα συμφωνήσω στα προηγούμενα περι λιγνίτη, θα διαφωνήσω κάθετα στο τελευταίο περι αιολικών. Η μέγιστη απαιτούμενη ισχυς που "τρέχει" στην ΔΕΗ είναι περίπου 12GW. Αυτό ισοδυναμεί με 2400 ανεμογεννήτριες enercon-112 με μέση ισχύ 5MW έκαστη. Δεν νομίζω ότι 2400 ανεμογεννήτριες σε όλη την Ελλάδα ειναι τρομακτικό νούμερο, άσε δε που μπορούν να είναι και στην θάλασσα (όπως οι θαλάσσιες πλατφόρμες άντλησης πετρελαίου). Το πρόβλημα με τις ανεμογεννήτριες είναι αλλού. Δεν είναι εγγυημένη η ισχύς, η παραγώμενη ενέργεια. Ακόμα και τα φωτοβολταικά ειναι καλύτερα στο σημείο αυτό, μιας και ξέρουμε ότι όσο έχουμε ημέρα και ικανοποιητική ηλιοφάνεια, έχουμε ενέργεια. Με τις ανεμογεννήτριες, όποτα φυσά. Αν και στα 100 μέτρα ύψος των ανεμογεννητριών αυτών, έχει σχεδόν συνεχώς αεράκι...  :Laughing:  

Για να καλύψεις όλη την απαιτούμενη ισχύ με φωτοβολταικά, δηλαδή 12GW, χρειάζεσαι συνολικά 120 τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα. Εδώ μάλιστα, είναι μια υπολογίσημη επιφάνεια.... Και βέβαια μόνο την ήμέρα... 

Γιαυτό λέμε για συνδιασμό ΑΠΕ σαν λύση, και παράλληλα χρήση ρυπογόνων μεθόδων όπως αέριο ή ντίζελ για εξάρσεις ζήτησης. Δεν χρειαζόμαστε συνεχώς 12GW! Και σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να πάμε σε ένα τέτοιο μοντέλο απο την μια μέρα στην άλλη. Χρειάζεται άλλη άποψη στην διαχείρηση και διανομή ενέργειας απο ότι σήμερα, με συστήματα προσωρινής αποθήκευσης, διαχείρησης δικτύου κα




> Για τα πυρηνικά που αναφέρατε πιο πάνω δε νομίζω να τίθεται το θέμα σεισμικότητας για τη χώρα μας μιας και άλλες χώρες με πιο υψηλό δείκτη σεισμικότητας (Ιαπωνία) έχουν πολλά πυρηνικά εργοστάσια χωρίς να αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα. Βέβαια εδώ παίζει κυρίαρχο ρόλο η οργάνωση, τα μέτρα ασφάλειας, το εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό, πράγματα που δύσκολα συναντά κανείς εδώ. Πάντως απ' όσο ξέρω υπάρχει μία μελέτη από το 1980 περίπου η οποία αφορούσε το σχεδιασμό ενός πυρηνικού εργοστασίου στο Λαύριο αλλά για λόγους ...πολυεθνικούς... έμεινε στα ντουλάπια των σχεδιαστών της.


Tα πυρηνικά απόβλητα ειναι το πρόβλημα. Τα οποία θα μας κρατάνε συντροφιά για μερικές χιλιάδες χρόνια. Και ήδη υπάρχει πρόβλημα απόθεσης. Και το θέμα σεισμικότητας δεν αφορά τόσο την κατασκευή του σταθμού, που θα τον προσέξουν σίγουρα, αλλά τα υπόγεια σημεία απόθεσης των αποβλήτων, που σαν απόβλητα δεν χαίρουν της ίδιας προσοχής (σε χρήμα)...

----------


## vagdsl

Ένα αρχείο kml (Google Earth) με τους πυρηνικούς σταθμούς του πλανήτη.

Για τα αιολικά είπα τις απόψεις μου. Απλά να συμπληρώσω πως για την Ελλάδα ένας ρεαλιστικός στόχος είναι τα 2-2.500 MW. Με αναμενόμενη ετήσια παραγωγή 4-5 TWh (8-10%).

Και κάτι που θα σας αρέσει:
Για το βιοντίζελ μιά πολύ ωραία ιδέα είναι η παραγωγή βιοντίζελ από άλγη. 
Η διαδικασία παραγωγής άλγης απαιτεί μεγάλες ποσότητες CO2, οπότε παει κανείς στην πηγή, τους θερμικούς σταθμούς παραγωγής και οδηγεί τα καυσαέρια μέσα από διαφανείς σωλήνες νερού, μειώνοντας τις εκπομπές CO2 και παράγοντας βιοκαύσιμο + τρόφιμο. 
Kαι το σχετικό video.

----------


## Furious_Angel

Το αρχείο δείχνει να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Όσο αφορά την Ιαπωνία, δε νομίζω να έχει εργοστάσιο πάνω σε σεισμογενές έδαφος. Να μη ξεχνάμε ότι δεν είναι όλη η Ελλάδα σεισμογενής περιοχή, αλλά οι περιοχές κατάλληλες για εργοστάσιο, δίπλα σε νερό δηλαδή, είναι. Δε μπορείς να φτιάξεις εργοστάσιο στα βουνά.

----------


## shaq141a

Πραγματικά η ιδέα του carbon sequestration είναι εξαιρετική. Είναι σίγουρα ένας εξαιρετικός τρόπος χρησιμοποιησης της ηλιακής ενέργειας.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Πραγματικά η ιδέα του carbon sequestration είναι εξαιρετική. Είναι σίγουρα ένας εξαιρετικός τρόπος χρησιμοποιησης της ηλιακής ενέργειας.


Τι είναι αυτή η τεχνολογία (carbon sequestration)?  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## anon

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_dioxide_sink

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Τελικά βρήκα σε γαλλικό Site με ονομασία "Sequestration du carbone" όλες τις λεπτομέρειες. Στα εγκλέζικα δεν καταλαβαίνω και πολλά πράματα.
Η διεύθυνση είναι:
http://www.fao.org/DOCREP/005/Y2779F/y2779f06.htm

----------


## soultakis

> Η ετήσια αιχμή ζήτησης στην Ελλάδα εμφανίζεται στον καλοκαιρινό καύσωνα. Το σκηνικό είναι υψηλή θερμοκρασία και άπνοια, δηλαδή μηδενική παραγωγή από αιολικά. Για να καλυφθεί η ζήτηση πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν αποκλειστικά θερμικοί σταθμοί και κάποια υδροηλεκτρικά, αν έχεις γεμάτες τις λίμνες.


Είναι βέβαιο οτι ορισμένες περιόδους θα υπάρχει έλλειμα από την παραγωγή των ΑΠΕ. Είναι όμως το ίδιο βέβαιο οτι σε ορισμένες περιόδους θα υπάρχει και πλεόνασμα. Η κατεύθυνση που υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή είναι αυτή της αποθήκευσης της περισσευούμενης ενέργειας ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί όταν η παραγωγή δεν θα φτάνει. Και εδώ έρχεται το υδρογόνο. Όχι σαν άμεσο καύσιμο αλλά σαν ένα ενδιάμεσο στάδιο.

----------


## waste

ο λιγνήτης και γενικά το κάρβουνο είναι σχεδόν "ανεξάντλητο" σε όλο τον κόσμο. Αλλά δεν έχουμε βρει ακόμα έναν  "καθαρό" τρόπο να το μετατρέπουμε σε ηλ.ενέργεια. Επίσης όλη αυτή η ιστορία με το κόστος εξόρυξης είναι μεγάλη πατάτα προκειμένουν να προωθηθεί το φυσ.αέριο.

Διότι ανεξάρτητα με το πόσο κοστίζει ο λιγνήτης να εξορυχθεί, αυτό το κόστος είναι εσωτερικό στη χώρα και άρα αδιάφορο. Ενώ το φυσικό αέριο το πληρώνεις με συνάλλαγμα στη ρωσία. Τώρα οι υπόλοιπες μπουρδίτσες περί παγκοσμιοποίησης είναι γιαυτούς που τους συμφέρει. Και άλλωστε το κόστος παραγωγής με φυσ. αέριο είναι ακόμα αρκετά μεγαλύτερο του λιγνήτη ακόμα και σε απόλυτους όρους. Γιαυτό άλλωστε ο μυτιληναίος ήθελε να πουλά το ρεύμα στη ΔΕΗ 20% παραπάνω για να είναι οικονομικά βιώσιμη η επένδυση τους.

Κι εγώ δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να μην έχεις τα ΑΠΕ ως σημαντικό μέρος του ενεργειακού σου μίγματος. Κανείς δεν είπε ναμη χρησιμοποιείς τα λιγνητοεργοστάσια, αλλά είναι διαφορετικό να τα χρησιμοποιείς συνέχει και διαφορετικό να τα χρησιμοποιείς κάποιες μέρες του χρόνου και κάποιες άλλες σε χαμηλότερη ισχύ. 

Και για να πιάσω τα πιο κραυγαλαία παραδείγματα:

Νησιά. Χρησιμοποιούν κατά βάση πετρέλαιο. Ο συνδυασμός αιολικής ηλιακής θα μπορούσε να υποκαταστήσει μεγάλο μέρος του πετρελαίου και κρατάς το πετρέλαιο για εφεδρικό.

Φυσικά θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να συζητάμε και τρόπους να μειώσουμε την κατανάλωση ενέργειας. Κι αυτή η μείωση θα πρέπει να προέλθει τόσο από την καλύτερη διαχείρηση (τουριστικά κοτέτσια με a/c), όσο και από τα αγαπημένα μας αυτοκίνητα.

Φυσικά η κυβέρνηση δεν έχει καμία διάθεση για τέτοια διοτι δεν έχουν ούτε άμεσο εκλογικό κέρδος (αντιθέτως έχουν κόστος) αλλά κυρίως έχουν μικρότερο οικονομικό κέρδος από τη μείωση των συντάξεων για παράδειγμα και των δικαιωμάτων των εργαζομένων. Διότι οι τράπεζες πχ δεν έχουν να κερδίσουν πολλά άμεσα από τα ΑΠΕ σε σχέση με τη μείωση του κόστους εργασίας.  Οποτε εμείς μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε να αμπελοφιλοσοφούμε :Rant:

----------


## Georgios1974

> Οπως πολύ σωστά ειπώθηκε παραπάνω,τα πυρηνικά μπορεί να μην δημιουργούν ρύπους στο επίπεδο του πετρελαίου,αλλά δημιουργούν ενεργειακό πρόβλημα.Και εξηγούμαι.Κάθε μέρα λαμβάνουμε από τον ήλιο περίπου 10^22 joules ενέργειας.Χρησιμοποιώντας ΑΠΕ,πχ ηλιακή ενέργεια,απλά θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε την ίδια ενέργεια που μας παρέχεται από το περιβάλλον,και απλά θα έκανε τον κύκλο της (πχ θα πέρναμε την ηλιακή,θα την μετατρέπαμε σε ηλεκτρική,αυτή η ηλεκτρική θα ζέσταινε το νερό στο μπρίκι και θα επέστρεφε σαν θερμότητα η ενέργεια μας ξανά εκεί όπου ξεκίνησε,δλδ στο περιβάλλον).
> Τώρα,επειδή ο άνθρωπος κάνει εξόρυξη πετρελαίου,παίρνει από τις "ενεργειακές αποθήκες" της γης τεράστια ποσά ενέργειας και με έναν κύκλο πχ σαν τον παραπάνω,τα ελευθερώνει στο περιβάλλον.Αρα δημιουργείται ενεργειακό πρόβλημα,μιας και "στριμώχνουμε" στο περιβάλλον ενέργεια η οποία δεν προορίζεται για αυτό εξαρχής.Το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και με την πυρηνική ενέργεια. Είναι αποθήκη ενέργειας η οποία όμως δεν προορίζεται για απελευθέρωση στο περιβάλλον,και άρα  πάλι "στριμώχνουμε" στο περιβάλλον περίσσια ενέργεια.
> 
> Δλδ συνοψίζοντας το παραπάνω,δεν πα να καταναλώσω 10^1521 Gwh ενέργειας που προέρχεται από ΑΠΕ,και ο γείτονας μου 1 wh ενέργειας χρησιμοποιώντας πυρηνικά,εγώ βοηθάω περισσότερο το περιβάλλον,μιας και χρησιμοποιώ ενέργεια από το ίδιο το περιβάλλον,δεν του διοχετεύω καινούρια.Δεν μετράει κυρίως το ποσό κατανάλωσης όταν μιλάμε για ενεργειακό πρόβλημα,μετράει το από πού προέρχεται η ενέργεια.


 :Thinking: 
Ε ναι ΟΚ αν μιλάμε για ηλιακή ενέργεια αλλά αν μιλάμε για αιολική ή εκμετάλλευση του θαλάσιου κυματισμού δεν βλέπω αυτό που λες. Αντίθετα μεταβαλλουμε ενέργεια που βρίσκεται σε ένα κλειστό ισορροπημένο κύκλο (μετεωορολογικό ή υδάτινο) σε ηλεκτρική που μετά μετατρέπεται σε θερμική.

........Auto merged post: Georgios1974 added 5 Minutes and 13 Seconds later........




> ο λιγνήτης και γενικά το κάρβουνο είναι σχεδόν "ανεξάντλητο" σε όλο τον κόσμο. Αλλά δεν έχουμε βρει ακόμα έναν  "καθαρό" τρόπο να το μετατρέπουμε σε ηλ.ενέργεια. Επίσης όλη αυτή η ιστορία με το κόστος εξόρυξης είναι μεγάλη πατάτα προκειμένουν να προωθηθεί το φυσ.αέριο.
> 
> Διότι ανεξάρτητα με το πόσο κοστίζει ο λιγνήτης να εξορυχθεί, *αυτό το κόστος είναι εσωτερικό στη χώρα και άρα αδιάφορο.* Ενώ το φυσικό αέριο το πληρώνεις με συνάλλαγμα στη ρωσία. Τώρα οι υπόλοιπες μπουρδίτσες περί παγκοσμιοποίησης είναι γιαυτούς που τους συμφέρει. Και άλλωστε το κόστος παραγωγής με φυσ. αέριο είναι ακόμα αρκετά μεγαλύτερο του λιγνήτη ακόμα και σε απόλυτους όρους. Γιαυτό άλλωστε ο μυτιληναίος ήθελε να πουλά το ρεύμα στη ΔΕΗ 20% παραπάνω για να είναι οικονομικά βιώσιμη η επένδυση τους.


Ξέρεις μια χώρα δεν μπορεί να τυπώνει λεφτά επειδή είναι "εσωτερική της υπόθεση". Αν η ΔΕΗ έχει αυξημένο κόστος σε εργατοώρες, δηλαδή σε μισθούς προσωπικού τότε τα λεφτά πρέπει να βγουν από κάπου. Και να *υποθέταμε* ότι ήταν ακόμα 100% κρατική και με πολιτική απόφαση τα λεφτά έπρεπε να βγουν από τον προυπολογισμό αντί από τους καταναλωτές τότε και ο προυπολογισμός θα έπρεπε να τα βγάλει από κάπου. Ακόμα και *αν* δεν είμασταν υπό τον έλεγχο των Βρυξελλών, ακόμα και *αν* τυπώναμε ακόμα εμεις δραχμές και όχι η ΕΚΤ ευρώ τότε απλά θα είχαμε *πληθωρισμό*. 

*Δηλαδή μη λέτε ότι σας κατέβει χωρίς στοιχειώδη γνώση οικονομικών*  :Thumb down:

----------


## waste

> Ξέρεις μια χώρα δεν μπορεί να τυπώνει λεφτά επειδή είναι "εσωτερική της υπόθεση". Αν η ΔΕΗ έχει αυξημένο κόστος σε εργατοώρες, δηλαδή σε μισθούς προσωπικού τότε τα λεφτά πρέπει να βγουν από κάπου. Και να *υποθέταμε* ότι ήταν ακόμα 100% κρατική και με πολιτική απόφαση τα λεφτά έπρεπε να βγουν από τον προυπολογισμό αντί από τους καταναλωτές τότε και ο προυπολογισμός θα έπρεπε να τα βγάλει από κάπου. Ακόμα και *αν* δεν είμασταν υπό τον έλεγχο των Βρυξελλών, ακόμα και *αν* τυπώναμε ακόμα εμεις δραχμές και όχι η ΕΚΤ ευρώ τότε απλά θα είχαμε *πληθωρισμό*. 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> *Δηλαδή μη λέτε ότι σας κατέβει χωρίς στοιχειώδη γνώση οικονομικών*




Off Topic




χμμ στοιχειώδη γνώση οικονομικών? χμμ Αφου με εγκαλείς θα σε συμβούλευα λοιπον να ανοιξεις τα εγχειρίδια σου και να διαβάσεις κάτω από τον τίτλο sovereign credit.  :Tease: .

Με λίγα λόγια όταν το κράτος δανείζεται από τους πολίτες του, το αποτέλεσμα είναι μηδενικό (ως χρέος ή ποσότητα χρήματος). φυσικά δεν θα επεκταθώ εδώ μιας και η κατάσταση δεν ισχύει ακριβώς για το ευρώ σε νομισματικό επίπεδο, αλλά δυο λόγια για το καθαρά οικονομικό επίπεδο της παραγώμενης ενεργειας θα πω με το γνωστό μπακαλίστικο τρόπο που με χαρακτηρίζει  :Evil: 



 :Dwarf: Ο λιγνήτης στην ελλάδα θεωρείται στρατηγικό απόθεμα διότι βρίσκεται μέσα στην επικράτειά σου και δεν χρειάζεται να το εισάγεις από κάπου. Το βγάζεις, το καίς, γεμίζεις οξινη βροχή την περιοχή αλλά έχεις ρεύμα.

 :Gun: Το να συγκρίνουμε ένα προιόν που παράγεται εσωτερικά με ένα εισαγώμενο προϊόν σε μία οικονομική σχέση 1:1 είναι και χαζό και επικίνδυνο. Και μη με βάλεις να ανοίξω τον ρικάρντο για να το αποδείξω. Να πούμε μόνο πως η αργεντινή που το έκανε ξέρουμε που βρίσκεται, (εμείς τη γλυτώσαμε λόγω οικονομικής ασημαντότητας μας μεσα στην ΕΕ). Οι ΗΠΑ που το έκαναν βλέπουμε που πηγαίνουν. (εκει η ελίτ μετέφερε την παραγωγή της  στην Κινα για να κερδίσει από τη διαφορά των ημερομισθίων) .



Όταν κάποιος σου δίνει μήλα θα πρέπει κι εσύ να του δώσεις ανάλογης αξίας πορτοκάλια. Όταν τα πορτοκάλια σου γίνουν λιγότερα από τα μήλα που χρειάζεσαι, αργά ή γρήγορα ή θα σταματήσει να σου δίνει ή θα έρθει να σου πάρει το σπίτι. 
Αντίθετα εάν τα πορτοκάλια τα μοιράσεις ανάμεσα στους πολίτες σου, ακόμα κι εάν πρέπει να μοιράσεις περισσότερα πορτοκάλια, έχεις πολλούς τρόπους να τους τα ξαναπάρεις και να τα ξαναμοιράσεις. 

 :Nurse: Εαν θέλουμε λοιπόν να μιλάμε για ενεργειακή πολιτική, είναι φυσικά καλό να έχουμε έναν μεγάλο αγωγό φυσικού αερίου, αλλά είναι ακόμα καλύτερο να έχουμε εγχώρια παραγωγή, είτε είναι λιγνήτης, είτε ΑΠΕ, είτε ελαιοπυρηνο, είτε σκατά από την ψυτάλλεια. Τόσο οικονομικά , όσο και στρατηγικά.




Off Topic


		ΥΓ άλλωστε σοβαρός λόγος για να δημιουργήσεις πληθωρισμό είναι να σώσεις τους τραπεζίτες σου από την απληστεία τους (βλ. κρίση αυγούστου) αλλά όχι να αποκτήσεις ενεργειακή πολιτκή και αυτάρκεια.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Ξέρεις μια χώρα δεν μπορεί να τυπώνει λεφτά επειδή είναι "εσωτερική της υπόθεση". Αν η ΔΕΗ έχει αυξημένο κόστος σε εργατοώρες, δηλαδή σε μισθούς προσωπικού τότε τα λεφτά πρέπει να βγουν από κάπου. 
> *Δηλαδή μη λέτε ότι σας κατέβει χωρίς στοιχειώδη γνώση οικονομικών*


Χωρίς να είμαι οικονομολόγος, θα τολμήσω να πω τη γνώμη μου πάνω σ' αυτό το επιχείρημά σου φίλε Georges1974. 
Αν δεν υπήρχε τόση ανεργία στην Ελλάδα θα έλεγα οτι έχεις δίκιο σχετικά με τις εργατοώρες. Εδώ όμως έχουμε σχεδόν 10% ανεργία στην Ελλάδα και αντί να πληρώνουμε ανέργους, ας τους χρησιμοποιούσαμε γι'αυτό το σκοπό. 
Το πρόβλημα όμως της ενέργειας είναι πολυσύνθετο και δεν μπορεί να λυθεί μόνο με την εξόρυξη του λιγνίτη.

(Αντίθετα, στην Ελλάδα, λόγω μεγάλης ανοργανωσιάς του δημόσιου τομέα, χάνονται χιλλιάδες ανθρωποώρες στις ουρές που σχηματίζονται στις διάφορες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες).

----------


## vagdsl

Ανεβάζω ξανά το αρχείο με τους πυρηνικούς σταθμούς. Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να είναι ΟΚ.

Με αφορμή τα παραπάνω:
Το κόστος παραγωγής από λιγνίτη αυξάνεται επειδή η ποιότητα χειροτερεύει και το βάθος εξόρυξης αυξάνεται. Δείγματα εξάντλησης των κοιτασμάτων? Πιθανόν. Γι αυτό και η ΔΕΗ σχεδιάζει να μην αντικαταστήσει κάποιους λιγνιτικούς σταθμούς που ο κύκλος ζωής τους ολοκληρώνεται. (Εκτός κι αν η πίεση που ασκούν οι κάτοικοι κ βουλευτές του Ν.Κοζάνης ανατρέψει τον σχεδιασμό - καθόλου απίθανο).

Ακόμη κι έτσι το κόστος παραγωγής είναι πολύ χαμηλότερο σε σχέση με το Φυσικό αέριο και το πετρέλαιο. Μόνο ο (εισαγόμενος) άνθρακας είναι πιό φθηνός αλλά αυτή η εικόνα μπορεί να αλλάξει αν αυξηθεί η παγκόσμια ζήτηση (με επενδύσεις σε μονάδες παραγωγής, που όμως δεν γίνονται απ'τη μία μέρα στην άλλη).

Όλα τα παραπάνω ισχύουν ΧΩΡΙΣ να υπολογίσουμε το κόστος των δικαιωμάτων ρύπων. Εδώ υπάρχουν άπειρα σενάρια και ανάλογα τι θέλει να υποστηρίξει ο καθένας διαλέγει και παίρνει. Από μηδενική αξία των δικαιωμάτων μέχρι και κόστος 30 euro/MWh αύξηση στο κόστος των λιγνιτικών. Τεράστιο θέμα κι αυτό...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Απ' οτι βλέπω, στην Ιαπωνία υπάρχουν διάσπαρτοι Πυρηνικοί σταθμοί και υφαίστια μαζί. Απορώ πως αυτά τα δυο μπορούν να συνυπάρχουν. Ιδίως όταν ξέρουμε οτι εκεί γίνονται σεισμοί μεγέθους >8 ρίχτερ.

----------


## anon

Eιναι κατα την γνώμη μου, μικρότερο το πρόβλημα, της ασφάλειας ενός πυρηνικού σταθμού απο πιθανό σεισμό, αν και πάλι δεν μπορείς να προβλέψεις τα πάντα, όσο της διάθεσης των πυρηνικών αποβλήτων, που συνεχίζουν να είναι επικίνδυνα ραδιενεργα για χιλιάδες χρόνια. Και εαν μπορείς ναι μεν να φτιάξεις έναν πυρηνικό σταθμό εξαιρετικά ασφαλή, δεν δίδεται ανάλογη βαρύτητα στα ραδιενεργά απόβλητα. Πριν πολλά χρόνια απλά τα πετούσαν στην θάλασσα  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:  Εδώ και χρόνια τα θάβουν σε μεγάλο βάθος, σε εγκατελλειμένα ανθρακωρυχεία πχ κλπ. Οπως και ναχει παραμένει ένας εξαιρετικά μεγάλος κίνδυνος, και το χειρότερο, δεν θα πάψει να υπάρχει ούτε σε 10 ούτε σε 100 ούτε καν σε 1000 χρόνια...

Για μένα η μονη λύση ειναι η εκτενής χρήση όλων των δυνατών ΑΠΕ στο επακρό τους, σχεδιασμός ώστε να μην γίνεται σπατάλη ενέργειας (και η ανακύκλωση βοηθάει πολύ σε αυτό, είτε λέγεται χαρτί, πλαστικό, αλουμίνιο κλπ) αλλά και στη θέρμανση ψύξη, και χρήση των ρυπογόνων μεθόδων παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας συμπληρωματικά και σε μικρότερο βαθμό όσο εξαπλώνεται η χρήση των ΑΠΕ. 

Ομως για να λέμε και την αλήθεια, κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμφέρει την κυβέρνηση. Ξέρετε τι έσοδα έχει απο την φορολογία καυσίμων;  Ειναι δυνατόν να βγάλει μόνη της τα ματάκια της; Απο που θα έρθουν μετά αυτά τα έσοδα;

----------


## zeibekis

> Απ' οτι βλέπω, στην Ιαπωνία υπάρχουν διάσπαρτοι Πυρηνικοί σταθμοί και υφαίστια μαζί. Απορώ πως αυτά τα δυο μπορούν να συνυπάρχουν. Ιδίως όταν ξέρουμε οτι εκεί γίνονται σεισμοί μεγέθους >8 ρίχτερ.


Μην ξεχνάς οτι ρίχτερ από ρίχτερ έχει 30 φορές διαφορά οπότε το >8 είναι λίγο μπακάλικο.
Όπως και να έχει οι Ιάπωνες είναι κορυφαίοι στα αντισεισμικά

----------


## waste

@anon εάν θέλεις έσοδα ως κράτος αλλά και ενεργειακή πολιτική να αποκτήσεις απλά αυξάνεις τις τιμές της ενέργειας και βοηθάς στη δημιουργία συνθηκών. 

Τό ότι λίγοι αλλάζουν τα αρχαία κουφώματα με καινούργια και διπλά τζάμια συμβαίνει διοτι με βάση τους τωρινούς κανόνες, οικονομικά κοστίζει λιγότερο να καις παραπάνω πετρέλαιο από το να αλλάξεις κουφώματα. Άρα αυξάνοντας το κόστος του πετρελαίου κατα 50% πχ κάνεις κατά 50% πιο συμφέρουσα την αλλαγή των κουφωμάτων. Εαν μάλιστα βοηθήσεις στη δημιουργία άλλων 3 εταιριών παραγωγής κουφωμάτων τότε και θα ρίξεις λίγο τις τιμές και θα δημιουργησει επάρκεια προσφοράς στην αγορά . Μπορείς λοιπόν να αναπληρώσεις τα χαμένα εσοδά σου . Πραγματικά μην ακούτε τις μπούρδες που λένε οι υπουργοί οικονομικών. Το κράτος μπορεί πάντα να βρεί χρήματα. Το ζήτημα είναι πάντα και η ολη φασαρία βρίσκεται στο από ποιους θα τα παίρνει.

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα αυτοκίνητα. Αυξάνεις τη βενζίνει στα επίπεδα ιταλίας (1,45) άρα αυξάνεις το κέρδος σου ως κράτος και ταυτόχρονα μειώνεις τη ζήτηση βενζίνης. Άλλωστε το γεγονός πως οι ΗΠΑ έχουν τριπλάσια κατανάλωση πετρελαίου από την ΕΕ (κατά κεφαλήν) οφείλεται κατά πολύ στους φόρους που υπάρχουν στο πετρέλαιο.

Ελεγχόμενη στάθμευση στο κέντρο, ακόμα και διόδια (και για τα ταξί), μαζί με αύξηση της τιμής της βενζίνης μπορούν να σου δώσουν τεράστια έσοδα που μετά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις για να αγοράσεις υβριδικούς κινητήρες στα λεωφορεία οπως έλεγες σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα και να μειώσεις ακόμα περισσότερο το κόστος των ΜΜΜ. άλλωστε σχεδόν το 1/3 της κίνησης στο κέντρο είναι τα ταξί και αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο.


Κανείς δεν θέλει να μαγειρεύουμε στο μαγγάλι ή να ζούμε σε κρύα σπίτια. Όσο όμως αυξάνεις το κόστος του να ζεις σε τροπικές θερμοκρασίες την ώρα που έξω κάνει ψόφο, οι συμπεριφορές των ανθρώπων θα αλλάζουν. Όπως άλλαξαν στην ευρώπη και δεν έχουμε αυτοκίνητα με κινητήρες των 3 και 4 λίτρων πια.

----------


## Georgios1974

> χμμ στοιχειώδη γνώση οικονομικών? χμμ Αφου με εγκαλείς θα σε συμβούλευα λοιπον να ανοιξεις τα εγχειρίδια σου και να διαβάσεις κάτω από τον τίτλο sovereign credit. .
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια όταν το κράτος δανείζεται από τους πολίτες του, το αποτέλεσμα είναι μηδενικό (ως χρέος ή ποσότητα χρήματος). φυσικά δεν θα επεκταθώ εδώ μιας και η κατάσταση δεν ισχύει ακριβώς για το ευρώ σε νομισματικό επίπεδο, αλλά δυο λόγια για το καθαρά οικονομικό επίπεδο της παραγώμενης ενεργειας θα πω με το γνωστό μπακαλίστικο τρόπο που με χαρακτηρίζει [/OFFTOPIC]
> 
> Ο λιγνήτης στην ελλάδα θεωρείται στρατηγικό απόθεμα διότι βρίσκεται μέσα στην επικράτειά σου και δεν χρειάζεται να το εισάγεις από κάπου. Το βγάζεις, το καίς, γεμίζεις οξινη βροχή την περιοχή αλλά έχεις ρεύμα.
> 
> Το να συγκρίνουμε ένα προιόν που παράγεται εσωτερικά με ένα εισαγώμενο προϊόν σε μία οικονομική σχέση 1:1 είναι και χαζό και επικίνδυνο. Και μη με βάλεις να ανοίξω τον ρικάρντο για να το αποδείξω. Να πούμε μόνο πως η αργεντινή που το έκανε ξέρουμε που βρίσκεται, (εμείς τη γλυτώσαμε λόγω οικονομικής ασημαντότητας μας μεσα στην ΕΕ). Οι ΗΠΑ που το έκαναν βλέπουμε που πηγαίνουν. (εκει η ελίτ μετέφερε την παραγωγή της  στην Κινα για να κερδίσει από τη διαφορά των ημερομισθίων) .
> 
> 
> ...


Μου άρεσαν πολύ τα emoticons που χρησιμοποιείς...μπράβο.  :One thumb up: 

Εδώ τελειώνουν τα καλά λόγια για το post, μπορείς να κάνεις όσο rant θέλεις αλλά άσε το διδακτικό ύφος. Η ΔΕΗ είναι εισηγμένη εταιρεία στο ΧΑΑ, 45% των μετοχών είναι διάσπαρτες ανά την οικουμένη και αν βγάζει περισσότερο κέρδος καίγοντας καυσόξυλα από το Ουζμπεκιστάν αντί για λιγνίτη τότε θα κάψει καυσόξυλα από το Ουζμπεκιστάν αλλιώς η τιμή της μετοχής της θα πέσει, η απότιμηση της θα γίνει χαμηλότερη και η συνολική μας περιουσία σαν μεγαλόμέτοχοι της θα μειωθεί. (όχι σε μήλα και πορτοκάλια, σε ευρώ)



Off Topic


		Άσε τον Ρικάρντο εκεί που είναι θαμμένος (έλεος, ο άνθρωπος πέθανε 12 χρόνια πριν γίνουμε κράτος) και διάβασε κανα κεφάλαιο για την απελευθέρωση του εμπορίου, το ευρώ, τίποτα για το πως οι εταιρίες πουλάνε ρεύμα η μία στην άλλη στην Ευρώπη, κάτιτις για τους εισαγωγείς/εξαγωγείς πρώτων υλών κοκ.. :Whistle: 



Αυτή την αντίληψη που έμεινε στα βιβλία πατριδογνωσίας του Δημοτικού δυστυχώς τη βλέπω πολύ στο φόρουμ. Αν θέλετε να επανακρατικοποιηθεί η ΔΕΗ απλά πείτε το, μην ντρέπεστε. Αλλά το εθνικιστικό στυλάκι (είναι στρατηγικό μας προιόν, είναι εθνική υπόθεση, μπλα,μπλα,μπλα) κάπου δεν μου κάθεται καλά. *Follow the money trail* Απλά πράγματα.

----------


## waste

georgios1974 δεν έχω καμιά σχέση με τα βιβλία πατριδογνωσίας, και άλλα παραμύθια όπως η υποτιθέμενη απελευθέρωση του εμπορίου. 

Οι ΗΠΑ δεν έκαναν εμπορική συμφωνία με τον σανταμ το 2003, ουτε απειλούν να κάνουν εμπορική συμφωνία με το Ιραν. Η Κίνα δεν έκανε εμπορική συμφωνία με την Μπούρμα, και οι Τουρκμένοι δεν έκαναν εμπορικές συμφωνίες με τους κινέζους και τους ρώσσους. Ο αγωγός μπακού τσειχάν δεν έχει καμία εμπορική αξία (γιατί δεν ακολουθησαν το χρήμα άραγε και εκεί??) και οι ρώσσοι πουλάνε φυσικό αέριο στις τριγύρω πολύχρωμες επαναστάσεις σε τιμή 3 φορές κάτω από την τιμή που δίνουν στους γερμανούς. Ο αγωγός που θα φτάνει υποθαλάσσια στη γερμανία από τη ρωσσία δεν έχει εξίσου κανένα οικονομικό νόημα. Κι όμως γιατί κανείς τους δεν ακολουθεί το χρήμα?? 

Όπως βλέπεις λοιπόν οι φαντασιώσεις περί ελεύθερου εμπορίου δεν έχουν καμία βάση όταν μιλάμε για ενέργεια (και για πολλά άλλα πράγματα). Το follow the money εγω το ονομάζω και διανοητική οκνηρία. Διότι οι σοβαροί παίκτες ανεξάρτητα με το εάν η ΔΕΗ τους είναι κρατική ή ιδιωτική, ενδιαφέρονται για την εξασφάλιση ενεργειακών πόρων. 
Διότι όταν κάποιος κλείσει την κάνουλα, όσα ευρώ και να έχεις στην τσέπη είναι αδιάφορα. Και αυτό στο παρελθόν το έχουμε δει τόσες πολλές φορές που είναι χαζό να πιστεύουμε πως It will be different this time (άλλη μια αγαπημένη φράση διανοητικής οκνηρίας).

Όταν λοιπόν οι τεχνοκράτες ευρωπαίοι πιέζουν προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις για την ανάπτυξη των ΑΠΕ (τα όποια με την μπακαλίστικη λογική σου δεν συμφέρουν σε σχέση με τα καυσόξυλα) δεν το κάνουν γιατί δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το κέρδος τους. Απλά το κέρδος το μετράνε όχι με άχρηστα χάρτινα ευρώ, αλλά με πραγματικούς όρους θερμίδων, ενεργειακής επάρκειας, ανεξαρτησίας, ντόπιας παραγωγής και ποιότητας/ προσδόκιμου ζωής.

Τώρα όποιος ιθαγενής θέλει να πεισθεί πως κάτι αόρατες δυνάμεις της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας ωθούν την ΔΕΗ να καίει καυσόξυλα από το ουζμπεκιστάν ή πετρέλαιο στα νησιά μπορεί να συνεχίσει να το πιστεύει.

Εγώ ξέρω όμως πως τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού τους θέτουν οι κυβρνήσεις, φτάνει να θέλουν όπως είπε και ο anon. Και έτσι μπορείς να κάνεις και τα καυσόξυλα ασύμφορα και την ανεμογεννήτρια χρυσάφι, την μετακίνηση των αυτοκινήτων πανάκριβη και τα ΜΜΜ πάμφθηνα.

----------


## IceEmperor

Εγώ που ασχολήθηκα κατά καιρούς με αφορμή κάποιες ανησυχίες μου , και με την βοήθεια ενός καθηγητή μου έψαξα στο νετ για σχετικά άρθρα και διάβασα για πολλές εναλλακτικές λύσεις οι περισσότερες από τις οποίες ή έχουν το πρόβλημα του πετραιλέου (δηλαδή έχουμε σε μικρές ποσότητες ή είναι του τύπου της πυρινικής που ποιο μεγάλα προβλήματα προκαλούν παρά λύνουν(βέβαια πάντα υπάρχουν και λύσεις σαν την αιολική ενέργεια). Έπειτα από μακροχρόνιο ψάξιμο κατέληξα σε κάτι που θα ακουστεί λίγο σαν Star Trek αλλά οι σύγχρονοι επιστήμονες θεωρούν βάσιμες τις ελπίδες να στηριχτούμε πια εκεί.Είναι η ενέργεια που προέρχεται από την αντιύλη.Για να μην λέω και εγώ βλακείες που δεν γνωρίζω και καλά σας παραθέτω ένα σχετικό άρθρο που βρήκα , αν θέλετε πείτε και την άποψη σας γιατί το ψάχνω και εγώ το θέμα.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...8D%CE%BB%CE%B7

----------


## Georgios1974

> georgios1974 δεν έχω καμιά σχέση με τα βιβλία πατριδογνωσίας, και άλλα παραμύθια όπως η υποτιθέμενη απελευθέρωση του εμπορίου. 
> 
> Οι ΗΠΑ δεν έκαναν εμπορική συμφωνία με τον σανταμ το 2003, ουτε απειλούν να κάνουν εμπορική συμφωνία με το Ιραν. Η Κίνα δεν έκανε εμπορική συμφωνία με την Μπούρμα, και οι Τουρκμένοι δεν έκαναν εμπορικές συμφωνίες με τους κινέζους και τους ρώσσους. Ο αγωγός μπακού τσειχάν δεν έχει καμία εμπορική αξία (γιατί δεν ακολουθησαν το χρήμα άραγε και εκεί??) και οι ρώσσοι πουλάνε φυσικό αέριο στις τριγύρω πολύχρωμες επαναστάσεις σε τιμή 3 φορές κάτω από την τιμή που δίνουν στους γερμανούς. Ο αγωγός που θα φτάνει υποθαλάσσια στη γερμανία από τη ρωσσία δεν έχει εξίσου κανένα οικονομικό νόημα. Κι όμως γιατί κανείς τους δεν ακολουθεί το χρήμα?? 
> 
> Όπως βλέπεις λοιπόν οι φαντασιώσεις περί ελεύθερου εμπορίου δεν έχουν καμία βάση όταν μιλάμε για ενέργεια (και για πολλά άλλα πράγματα). Το follow the money εγω το ονομάζω και διανοητική οκνηρία. Διότι οι σοβαροί παίκτες ανεξάρτητα με το εάν η ΔΕΗ τους είναι κρατική ή ιδιωτική, ενδιαφέρονται για την εξασφάλιση ενεργειακών πόρων. 
> Διότι όταν κάποιος κλείσει την κάνουλα, όσα ευρώ και να έχεις στην τσέπη είναι αδιάφορα. Και αυτό στο παρελθόν το έχουμε δει τόσες πολλές φορές που είναι χαζό να πιστεύουμε πως It will be different this time (άλλη μια αγαπημένη φράση διανοητικής οκνηρίας).
> 
> Όταν λοιπόν οι τεχνοκράτες ευρωπαίοι πιέζουν προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις για την ανάπτυξη των ΑΠΕ (τα όποια με την μπακαλίστικη λογική σου δεν συμφέρουν σε σχέση με τα καυσόξυλα) δεν το κάνουν γιατί δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το κέρδος τους. Απλά το κέρδος το μετράνε όχι με άχρηστα χάρτινα ευρώ, αλλά με πραγματικούς όρους θερμίδων, ενεργειακής επάρκειας, ανεξαρτησίας, ντόπιας παραγωγής και ποιότητας/ προσδόκιμου ζωής.
> 
> ...


Θα ήταν χρήσιμο για να αποφεύγεις τις διανοητικές ακροβασίες να αποφασίσεις εάν οι πολιτικοί, στρατιωτικοί κ.α, κινούνται με γνώμονα το δικό μας ή το δικό τους συμφέρον.
Δες ποιοι πληρώνουν τις καμπάνιες των προέδρων των κυβερνήσεων που είναι τόσο παντοδύναμες και τι χρηματικές απολαβές έχουν αυτοί όταν φύγουν από την εξουσία (η και νωρίτερα, βλέπε Cheney). Οι φαντασιώσεις σου περί ισχυρών κυβερνήσεων είναι κατανοήσιμες εν μέρει αφού ζεις στην ΕΣΣΔ αλλά τουλάχιστο γραφικές αν σκεφτούμε με πόσα λεφτά κατέληξε η νομενκλατούρα της ίδιας σου της χώρας μετά το 1990  :Razz: 

Καθώς τα χάρτινα ευρώ είναι πολύ χρησιμότερα λοιπόν στους άρχοντες της ζωής σου από τις θερμίδες, ανεξαρτησίες , ποιότητα της ζωής σου (αυτό ήταν όλα τα λεφτά), follow the money trail ή ..δώσε μου και μένα από αυτό που καπνίζεις, φαίνεται καλή παραγωγή.

----------


## anon

> Εγώ που ασχολήθηκα κατά καιρούς με αφορμή κάποιες ανησυχίες μου , και με την βοήθεια ενός καθηγητή μου έψαξα στο νετ για σχετικά άρθρα και διάβασα για πολλές εναλλακτικές λύσεις οι περισσότερες από τις οποίες ή έχουν το πρόβλημα του πετραιλέου (δηλαδή έχουμε σε μικρές ποσότητες ή είναι του τύπου της πυρινικής που ποιο μεγάλα προβλήματα προκαλούν παρά λύνουν(βέβαια πάντα υπάρχουν και λύσεις σαν την αιολική ενέργεια). Έπειτα από μακροχρόνιο ψάξιμο κατέληξα σε κάτι που θα ακουστεί λίγο σαν Star Trek αλλά οι σύγχρονοι επιστήμονες θεωρούν βάσιμες τις ελπίδες να στηριχτούμε πια εκεί.Είναι η ενέργεια που προέρχεται από την αντιύλη.Για να μην λέω και εγώ βλακείες που δεν γνωρίζω και καλά σας παραθέτω ένα σχετικό άρθρο που βρήκα , αν θέλετε πείτε και την άποψη σας γιατί το ψάχνω και εγώ το θέμα.
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...8D%CE%BB%CE%B7



Δεν χρειάζονται προσπάθεις περι αντιύλης κλπ, που ακόμη ανήκουν στο μακρινό ορίζοντα της έρευνας. Ηδη έχουν ξεκινήσει προσπάθειες για την σύντηξη, που εαν ευωδώσουν, θα έχουμε τα πλεονεκτήματα της πυρηνικής χωρίς τα μειονεκτήματα (ανάγκη για ουράνιο, πυρηνικά απόβλητα). Δες σχετικά με το project ITER
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITER
http://www.iter.org/

----------


## IceEmperor

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση! :Smile:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Έπειτα από μακροχρόνιο ψάξιμο κατέληξα σε κάτι που θα ακουστεί λίγο σαν Star Trek αλλά οι σύγχρονοι επιστήμονες θεωρούν βάσιμες τις ελπίδες να στηριχτούμε πια εκεί.Είναι η ενέργεια που προέρχεται από την αντιύλη.Για να μην λέω και εγώ βλακείες που δεν γνωρίζω και καλά σας παραθέτω ένα σχετικό άρθρο που βρήκα , αν θέλετε πείτε και την άποψη σας γιατί το ψάχνω και εγώ το θέμα.


Ψάχνοντας σε γαλλικά Sites, βρήκα οτι στο CERN στην ελβετία γίνονται έρευνες για την αντιύλη και μάλιστα είναι οι πρώτοι στον κόσμο που έχουν ασχοληθεί μ' αυτό και προσπαθούν να αναπτύξουν τεχνολογία σχετική με το θέμα. Αναφέρουν οτι πρώτος κάποιος Paul Dirac ο οποίος πήρε και το βραβείο NOBEL φυσικής το 1933, ξεκίνησε αυτή την θεωρία περί αντιύλης.
Βάλε στο Google τη λέξη CERN μήπως βρείς κάτι στα αγγλικά, εγώ το έψαξα μόνο στα γαλλικά.

----------


## kennyyy

> @anon εάν θέλεις έσοδα ως κράτος αλλά και ενεργειακή πολιτική να αποκτήσεις απλά αυξάνεις τις τιμές της ενέργειας και βοηθάς στη δημιουργία συνθηκών. 
> 
> Τό ότι λίγοι αλλάζουν τα αρχαία κουφώματα με καινούργια και διπλά τζάμια συμβαίνει διοτι με βάση τους τωρινούς κανόνες, οικονομικά κοστίζει λιγότερο να καις παραπάνω πετρέλαιο από το να αλλάξεις κουφώματα. Άρα αυξάνοντας το κόστος του πετρελαίου κατα 50% πχ κάνεις κατά 50% πιο συμφέρουσα την αλλαγή των κουφωμάτων. Εαν μάλιστα βοηθήσεις στη δημιουργία άλλων 3 εταιριών παραγωγής κουφωμάτων τότε και θα ρίξεις λίγο τις τιμές και θα δημιουργησει επάρκεια προσφοράς στην αγορά . Μπορείς λοιπόν να αναπληρώσεις τα χαμένα εσοδά σου . Πραγματικά μην ακούτε τις μπούρδες που λένε οι υπουργοί οικονομικών. Το κράτος μπορεί πάντα να βρεί χρήματα. Το ζήτημα είναι πάντα και η ολη φασαρία βρίσκεται στο από ποιους θα τα παίρνει.
> 
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα αυτοκίνητα. Αυξάνεις τη βενζίνη στα επίπεδα ιταλίας (1,45) άρα αυξάνεις το κέρδος σου ως κράτος και ταυτόχρονα μειώνεις τη ζήτηση βενζίνης. Άλλωστε το γεγονός πως οι ΗΠΑ έχουν τριπλάσια κατανάλωση πετρελαίου από την ΕΕ (κατά κεφαλήν) οφείλεται κατά πολύ στους φόρους που υπάρχουν στο πετρέλαιο.
> 
> Ελεγχόμενη στάθμευση στο κέντρο, ακόμα και διόδια (και για τα ταξί), μαζί με αύξηση της τιμής της βενζίνης μπορούν να σου δώσουν τεράστια έσοδα που μετά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις για να αγοράσεις υβριδικούς κινητήρες στα λεωφορεία οπως έλεγες σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα και να μειώσεις ακόμα περισσότερο το κόστος των ΜΜΜ. άλλωστε σχεδόν το 1/3 της κίνησης στο κέντρο είναι τα ταξί και αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο.
> 
> 
> Κανείς δεν θέλει να μαγειρεύουμε στο μαγγάλι ή να ζούμε σε κρύα σπίτια. Όσο όμως αυξάνεις το κόστος του να ζεις σε τροπικές θερμοκρασίες την ώρα που έξω κάνει ψόφο, οι συμπεριφορές των ανθρώπων θα αλλάζουν. Όπως άλλαξαν στην ευρώπη και δεν έχουμε αυτοκίνητα με κινητήρες των 3 και 4 λίτρων πια.


Διαφωνώ σχεδόν κάθετα...Και εξηγούμαι...
Το πετρέλαιο είναι σε μεγάλο μέρος προιόν ανελαστικής ζήτησης. Για το πετρέλαιο έχεις δίκιο, αλλά αν το ανεβάσεις τόσο πολύ σε τιμή ώστε να συμφέρουν τα κουφώματα, θα πεθάνουν στο κρύο ένα σωρό άνθρωποι (που δεν είχαν την επιλογή του πληρώνω σήμερα Χ χιλιάδες ευρώ για να τα κάνω απόσβεση σε 10-20 χρόνια..Δεν έχουν τα Χ ευρώ)...Οπότε έχει προβλήματα.
Για το αυτοκίνητο όμως είναι που μου έκανε μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση το πόσο διαφορετική αντίληψη έχουμε...
Το γεγονός ότι οι ΗΠΑ έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση βενζίνης κατ'άτομο (εκτός από την ενεργοβόρο βιομηχανία) οφείλεται κυρίως στο ότι οι πιο πολλοί (αριθμητικά) ζούνε σε ανθρώπινες πόλεις, αποκεντρωμένες, χωρίς να είναι στοιβαγμένοι σε πολυκατοικίες-κουτιά...Οι πόλεις είναι σχεδιασμένες διαφορετικά από δεκαετίες, με έμφαση στο διαχωρισμό των περιοχών σε ζώνες κατοικίας/εμπορικής χρήσης/βιοτεχνίας. Όπως είναι λογικό, ζώντας σε τέτοιες συνθήκες πρέπει να διανύσεις πολλά μίλια για να πας στη δουλειά, πολλά για να πας να ψωνίσεις, πολλά για να διασκεδάσεις κοκ...
Και για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο στη Νέα Υόρκη και ειδικά το μανχάτταν που δεν καλύπτει τις παραπάνω προυποθέσεις, όσοι έχουν αυτοκίνητο είναι μόνο όσοι βγάζουν πάνω από 300-400κ το χρόνο για να αντέχουν να το έχουν μόνο για τα ταξίδια στο jersey... :Smile: 
Eντέλει αυτό που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται να μειωθεί η χρήση κατά 33% αν αυξήσεις τις τιμές τις βενζίνης κατά 33%...Και όσο πιο πολύ τις αυξάνεις, τόσο λιγότερο θα μειώνεται ο ρυθμός μείωσης της χρήσης (η παράγωγος δηλαδή..).
Και γενικότερα, πιστεύω ότι ήδη στην Ελλάδα είναι υπερβολικά υπερβολική η τιμή της βενζίνης. Απλά θεωρείται σχεδόν είδος πρώτης ανάγκης για πολύ κόσμο, οπότε το να ανεβάσεις και άλλο την τιμή πιο πολύ θα πλήξει όσους το έχουν ανάγκη, παρά θα βοηθήσει "χτυπώντας" όσους δεν το έχουν ανάγκη...
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο το να βάλεις άλλο ένα φόρο...Ειδικά με τα ΜΜΜ στην Ελλάδα (που δεν είναι μόνο η Αθήνα, αν και τα ΜΜΜ είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα εκτός πρωτεύουσας...).

----------


## anon

Τα έχουμε πεί και αλλού, δεν υπάρχουν ικανοποιητικά ΜΜΜ στην Ελλάδα. Καλή η προσπάθεια με το μετρό στην Αθήνα, αυτό το μετρό θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε πριν 50 χρόνια τουλάχιστον, και σήμερα να έχει τουλάχιστον 10 γραμμές απο τις 3 που έχει σήμερα, για να καλύπτει σχεδόν όλο το λεκανοπέδιο. 

Συμφωνώ με τον kennyyy σχετικά με την ανελαστικότητα του πετρελαίου. Για θέρμανση τι θα κάνεις; Η΄πετρέλαιο θα έχεις ή αέριο (που πάει όσο πάει το πετρέλαιο) ή ηλεκτρικό (που ειναι ακριβό και θα γίνει πολύ ακριβότερο). Το ίδιο και για τις μετακινήσεις. Ισως γιαυτό γίνεται όλο αυτό το παιχνίδι σε βάρος των καταναλωτών, μιας και δεν μπορούν να κάνουν διαφορετικά. Και 200 δολλάρια να πάει το βαρέλι, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουμε, ίσως προσπαθήσουμε να μειώσουμε την κατανάλωση για να αντιμετωπίσουμε το κόστος, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε διαφορετικά. Πχ στο σπίτι έχω βάλει την θερμοκρασία του θερμοστάτη στους 18 απο 22 που το είχα πέρυσι, και φοράμε περισσότερα ρούχα. Ομως αυτό δεν το βλέπω σαν μείωση σπατάλης, αλλά πλέον σαν μιζέρια, μιας και δεν μας φτάνουν τα φράγκα να ζούμε καλά.

----------


## IceEmperor

> Ψάχνοντας σε γαλλικά Sites, βρήκα οτι στο CERN στην ελβετία γίνονται έρευνες για την αντιύλη και μάλιστα είναι οι πρώτοι στον κόσμο που έχουν ασχοληθεί μ' αυτό και προσπαθούν να αναπτύξουν τεχνολογία σχετική με το θέμα. Αναφέρουν οτι πρώτος κάποιος Paul Dirac ο οποίος πήρε και το βραβείο NOBEL φυσικής το 1933, ξεκίνησε αυτή την θεωρία περί αντιύλης.
> Βάλε στο Google τη λέξη CERN μήπως βρείς κάτι στα αγγλικά, εγώ το έψαξα μόνο στα γαλλικά.


Φίλε επειδή έχω και μια σχετική ψιλομούρλα με την φυσική κιόλας το ψάχνω γενικά και έχω διαβάσει πολλά για το Cern και έχω ρωτήσει και τον καθηγητή μου που έχει πάει και γνωρίζει τι γίνεται , αυτά που έχω διαβάσει γενικά για το Cern και την πρόοδο που έχει με την αντιύλη είναι τρομακτικά , τώρα και εγώ γι αυτό αναφέρθηκα παραπάνω ως πιθανή ενεργειακή λύση γιατί όπως είχα διαβάσει σε ένα σχετικό άρθρο ίδιες ποσότητες ύλης-αντιύλης εκλύουν διαφορετικές ποσότητες ενέργειας με τρελή διαφορά της δεύτερης από την πρώτη , έψαξα και αυτό που είπες στο google και κατατοπίστηκα πάνω κάτω για το τι παίζει με την τεχνολογία που λες , σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!!

----------


## shaq141a

Πλάκα πλάκα ίσως αναγκαστούμε να φτάσουμε στην έσχατη λύση (θυμάστε την ατάκα του Μορφέα στο Matrix, we were the ones who burned the sky). Και η λύση είναι να πετάξουμε στη θάλασσα λίπασμα (σκουριά ή οτιδήποτε μέταλλο που έχει σίδηρο). Αυτό θα πρκαλέσει μία τρομακτική αύξηση του φυτοπλανκτόν στους ωκεανούς με συνεπακόλουθη δέσμευση του CO2. Αν και σίγουρα πολύ καλύτερη λύση από το να συνεχίσουμε να έχουμε αυτά τα τρομακτικά ποσά CO2 στον αέρα, τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι απρόβλεπτα στο περιβάλλον.

Χίλιες φορές καλύτερο δεν είναι να πληρώσουμε λίγο παραπάνω για ΑΠΕ, παρά να κινδυνευουμε να πάθουμε ένα κραχ οταν η θάλασσα θα μας πνίξει.

----------


## GTS

Για το ενεργειακό, πρέπει πρώτα να αλλάξει η νοοτροπία του Νεο-έλληνα που καταβροχθίζει κυριολεκτικά τους φυσικούς πόρους δίπλα του και έχει εθιστεί στη συνεχή σπατάλη και μετά βλέπουμε.... :Wink:

----------


## anon

Mπα, εαν συγκρίνουμε τον νεοέλληνα, με τους άλλους των προηγμένων χωρών, είμαστε πολύ πιο "πράσινοι" (και δεν εννοώ ΠΑΣΟΚ ή ΠΑΟ  :Laughing:  ). Ειναι κανόνας σχεδόν, ότι όσο πιο "προηγμένος" είσαι, τόσο περισσότερο καταναλώνεις. Για παράδειγμα, έχει μια χώρα όπως πχ οι γειτονικές μας τόσο ηλεκτροφωτισμό στους δρόμους την νύχτα; Γιατί απαραίτητα να βλέπουμε μόνο τον νεοέλληνα, όταν απο το ίδιο το κράτος, την πολιτεία, και τους ΟΤΑ, βλέπουμε μια κατασπατάληση είτε πρόκειται για ηλεκτρικό, είτε για νερό ή οτιδήποτε άλλο...

----------


## GTS

Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά άλλο εννούσα:

Πρώτον, το κράτος, Δήμοι κτλ δεν είναι στη Νεο-ελλάδα? Αποτελούνται από Αφρικανούς ή Νεο-έλληνες?  :Razz: 

Μόνο την απαράδεκτη κατάσταση στο θέμα της κτιριακής μόνωσης να πάρεις, αρκεί. Περίπου 30% θα εξοικονομούσαμε σε ενέργεια αν δεν φτιάχναμε στο άρπα-κόλλα κράτος & εργολάβοι (νεο-έλληνες) κτίρια με απαράδεκτες μονώσεις. Κάπου είχα διαβάσει παλιά ότι καταναλώνουμε περισσότερη ενέργεια για θέρμανση από τους Δανούς! Ήμαρτον!

Και για να επιστρέψουμε στον πολίτη νεο-έλληνα, η αλόγιστη χρήση των A/C έχει καταστρέψει όλο το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα της χώρας. Την ώρα αιχμής, στα π@π@ρια του νεο-ελληνάρα, φουλ το A/C για να μη ζεσταθεί ο πισινός του.

Και σου φέρνω και πρόσφατο παράδειγμα από προσωπική εμπειρία: καύσωνας Ιουνίου 2007, υποκατάστημα τράπεζας, Κυριακή μεσημέρι, ανοιχτό το κεντρικό σύστημα ψύξης του καταστήματος!! Για να έρθουν Δευτέρα πρωί και να βρουν "δροσερό" το γραφείο ή απλά κάποιος το "ξέχασε" ?  :Whistle: 

Ό,τι και να ισχύει, πρόκειται περί εγκλήματος, δε συμφωνείς?

Και φυσικά, όσο πιο προηγμένη είναι μια χώρα, τόσο μεγαλύτερες ενεργειακές ανάγκες έχει, σαφώς. Αλλά οι προηγμένες χώρες εξοικονομούν ενέργεια με σωστά κτίρια, αλουμίνια κτλ, με σωστή συμπεριφορά και συνείδηση απέναντι στους περιοσρισμένους ενεργειακούς πόρους, με οικονομία και προσπάθεια απεξάρτησης από το πετρέλαιο. Αλλά όλα αυτά έχουν ένα μικρό βραχυχρόνιο κόστος (με πολλαπλά μακροπρόθεσμα οφέλη όμως) και ο νεο-έλληνας είναι του άρπα-κόλλα και όχι του σχεδιασμού και της προνοητικότητας.

Κατ'εμέ, θέλει πιο αυστηρή ενεργειακή πολιτική και για τους οικιακούς χρήστες. Όποιος σπαταλάει να πληρώνει.

Άντε και στον επόμενο καύσωνα όλα στο φουλ  :Razz:

----------


## french_ace

Κατ'εμέ, θέλει πιο αυστηρή ενεργειακή πολιτική και για τους οικιακούς χρήστες. Όποιος σπαταλάει να πληρώνει.


Δε ξερω αν μπορω να συμφωνησω μαζι σου GTS. Ηδη ο λογαριασμος της ΔΕΗ με τα γνωστα κολπακια του"εναντι" ερχεται αρκετα φουσκωμενος και σε νοικοκυρια με χαμηλες σχετικα καταναλωσεις

Για μενα μια ειναι η λυση: Η ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ! Δε περιμενω λυση απο πουθενα. Βαρεθηκα να ακουω παντου και για τα παντα για "αδιαφορια του κρατους" ή "που ειναι οι αρμοδιοι" κλπ κλπ Το βαρεθηκα! Ναι,συμφωνω οτι το κρατος και οι αρμοδιοι εχουν το μεγαλυτερο μεριδιο ευθυνης.Εμεις ομως? Τι κανουμε σαν ατομα? Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι αν ο καθενας μας αναλαβει τις ευθυνες του και σταματησει να τις μεταθετει σε "αρμοδιους" και "κρατος" ,τοτε μονο κατι θα μπορεσει να αλλαξει σε αυτη τη ρημαδοχωρα! Δεν ακουγατε το καλοκαιρι? Οπου γινοταν διακοπη ρευματος αυτο που ακουγες ηταν "που ειναι τα συνεργεια της ΔΕΗ? ΨΗΘΗΚΑΜΕ!" Με αλλα λογια να αποκασταθει η βλαβη για να πλακωθουμε στα αρκουντισιον και εμεις!
Ολοι ζητανε,ολοι απαιτουν αλλα με την προϋποθεση να μη δωσουν οι ιδιοι! Αυτοι ειμαστε δυστυχως...Και δεν το βλεπω να αλλαζει. Παρε παραδειγμα τη λυμματολασπη: ΧΑΜΟΣ! Βγηκαν ολοι στους δρομους. Βρωμαει, ζεχνει, κινδυνος για τα παιδια μας και ολα τα αλλα συμπαθητικα...Ασχετα αν οι αρμοδιοι ελεγαν οτι ειναι για καλο ή οτι η μυρωδια θα υποχωρησει καντε λιγο υπομονη. Ή το νησι του Αιγαιου(μου διαφευγει το ονομα του τωρα) που προσπαθησαν να τοποθετησουν ανεμογεννητριες και ξεσηκωθηκαν οι κατοικοι του νησιου γιατι,λεγανε, η τοποθετηση τους θα ασχημυνει το νησι και θα πληγει ο τουρισμος ( η κονομα δηλαδη)?
ΞΥΠΝΑΤΕ ΡΕΕΕΕ!! Γιατι οπως λεει και στη διαφημιση του ΤΕΖΑ "ΣΕ ΤΙ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΘΑ ΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΑΣ?"

----------


## IceEmperor

> Mπα, εαν συγκρίνουμε τον νεοέλληνα, με τους άλλους των προηγμένων χωρών, είμαστε πολύ πιο "πράσινοι" (και δεν εννοώ ΠΑΣΟΚ ή ΠΑΟ  ). Ειναι κανόνας σχεδόν, ότι όσο πιο "προηγμένος" είσαι, τόσο περισσότερο καταναλώνεις. Για παράδειγμα, έχει μια χώρα όπως πχ οι γειτονικές μας τόσο ηλεκτροφωτισμό στους δρόμους την νύχτα; Γιατί απαραίτητα να βλέπουμε μόνο τον νεοέλληνα, όταν απο το ίδιο το κράτος, την πολιτεία, και τους ΟΤΑ, βλέπουμε μια κατασπατάληση είτε πρόκειται για ηλεκτρικό, είτε για νερό ή οτιδήποτε άλλο...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου και θα ήθελα να προσθέσω το εξής , φαντάζεστε τι θα γίνει όταν θα ξηπνήσουν Κίνα και Αφρική???Γιατί ότι δεν θα είναι όπως τις λέμε σήμερα <<τριτοκοσμικές>> για πάντα είναι σίγουρο , οι ενεργειακές ανάγκες μετά θα πάνε στα ήψη και πιστεύω το ανθρώπινο γένος δεν θα δύναται να τις επιλύσει γιατί δεν θα έχει πόρους αφού <<κάποιοι>> τους καταναλώνουν ασυλλόγιστα.

----------


## GTS

Τα τιμολόγια της ΔΕΗ είναι τα φτηνότερα στην Ευρώπη (ακόμα, προσεχώς όχι)...και δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κόλπο με τον έναντι, δε σε καταλαβαίνω..

Συμφωνώ εγώ όμως με αυτά που λες παρακάτω  :One thumb up:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Όχι μόνο χρησιμοποιούμε τα A/C όταν υπάρχει κίνδυνος για μπλακάουτ, αλλά κάνουμε και το εξής παράλογο. Το καλοκαίρι, με καύσωνα 40ο C, ρυθμίζουμε την θερμοκρασία στους 19 ή 20 βαθμούς για να απολαύσουμε δροσιά όπως λέμε και τον χειμώνα, με την ίδια συσκευή ρυθμίζουμε την θερμοκρασία στους 25 βαθμούς, για να χαρούμε την ζεστασιά. Αυτό το πρόβλημα πιστεύω οτι είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό και θα προσθέσω και άλλα δυο παραδείγματα για του λόγου το αληθές. 
1) Πολοί απο εμάς πίνουμε το καλοκαίρι νερό απο ένα ψυγείο με την συντήρηση στους 5 βαθμούς και το χειμώνα προτιμούμε το νερό μας να έχει την θερμοκρασία του χώρου, δηλαδή γύρω στους 20 βαθμούς. 
2) Το καλοκαίρι, με θερμοκρασία στο υπνοδωμάτιο(την νύχτα) 20 ή 22 βαθμούς, σκεπαζόμαστε με ένα ελαφρύ σεντόνι, ενώ το χειμώνα, όταν η θέρμανση δουλεύει στο φούλ, με 25 βαθμούς στο δωμάτιο, εμείς χρησιμοποιούμε για σκέπασμα κουβέρτες και παπλώματα. 
Αυτά που γράφω δεν είναι υπερβολές, αν προσέξετε θα το παρατηρήσετε παντού.

----------


## anon

> Τα τιμολόγια της ΔΕΗ είναι τα φτηνότερα στην Ευρώπη (ακόμα, προσεχώς όχι)...και δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κόλπο με τον έναντι, δε σε καταλαβαίνω..



Ναι είναι τα φθηνότερα στην Ευρώπη, αλλά:
1) Εχουμε βασικό που ειναι κάτω απο το μισό απο τις προηγμένες χώρες της Ευρώπης
2) Δεν έχουμε αέριο (παντού όπως αυτοί έχουν), και στις τιμές που αυτοί έχουν (απο ότι ακούω, διορθώστε με εαν κάνω λάθος, το γκάζι εκεί ειναι φθηνότερο απο εδώ)
3) Ειναι φθηνό, εαν καταναλώνεις λίγο. Εαν ξεπεράσεις τις 1600 περίπου κιλοβατώρες το τετράμηνο, οι τιμή ανεβαίνει σημαντικά. Ξεκινά με 0,077 ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα, και καταλήγει (κλιμακωτή χρέωση) στα 0,17 ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα...
4) Και τέλος, δυστυχώς, και εδώ θα αυξηθεί και μάλιστα σημαντικα. Ηδη ζητάνε απο την καινούργια χρονιά, τουλάχιστον20% αύξηση στην τιμή

----------


## vagdsl

Ένα άρθρο του ΒΗΜΑτος της 22/11/2007 με τίτλο:
Σφίγγει ο πυρηνικός κλοιός 

Λίγο υπερβολικός ο τίτλος αλλά τα στοιχεία που αναφέρει είναι ακριβή.

----------


## anon

Και με την εύκολη λύση επίσης χρήσης των πυρηνικών αποβλήτων σε όπλα απεμπλουτισμένου ουρανίου. Σχετικό ρεπορτάζ είχε χθές στο ΡΧΣ.

----------


## vagdsl

Μιάς και μιλάμε για ενεργειακά θέματα,

φαντάζομαι το θυμάστε αυτό.

Μετά από 4,5 μήνες φτάσαμε εδώ.

Μία από τα ίδια δηλαδή. Δεν έχω αμφιβολίες πως και το επόμενο καλοκαίρι θα ξαναγράφουμε τα ίδια...

----------


## GTS

> Ναι είναι τα φθηνότερα στην Ευρώπη, αλλά:
> 1) Εχουμε βασικό που ειναι κάτω απο το μισό απο τις προηγμένες χώρες της Ευρώπης
> 2) Δεν έχουμε αέριο (παντού όπως αυτοί έχουν), και στις τιμές που αυτοί έχουν (απο ότι ακούω, διορθώστε με εαν κάνω λάθος, το γκάζι εκεί ειναι φθηνότερο απο εδώ)
> 3) Ειναι φθηνό, εαν καταναλώνεις λίγο. Εαν ξεπεράσεις τις 1600 περίπου κιλοβατώρες το τετράμηνο, οι τιμή ανεβαίνει σημαντικά. Ξεκινά με 0,077 ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα, και καταλήγει (κλιμακωτή χρέωση) στα 0,17 ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα...
> 4) Και τέλος, δυστυχώς, και εδώ θα αυξηθεί και μάλιστα σημαντικα. Ηδη ζητάνε απο την καινούργια χρονιά, τουλάχιστον20% αύξηση στην τιμή


1) Η κινητή τηλεφωνία, η σταθερή και το Ίντερνετ που πληρώνουμε, είναι τα φτηνότερα στην Ευρώπη?

Ναι ή όχι?

Θα έλεγα όχι.

Να μην πούμε για χίλια δυο άλλα αγαθά (γάλα, ψωμί κτλ). Άρα είναι υποκριτικό να λες πως δεν σου αρέσουν οι τιμές του ρεύματος, όταν είναι ίσως το μοναδικό αγαθό που απολαμβάνεις στη χαμηλότερη συγκριτικά τιμή.

2) Τι σχέση έχει το αέριο με το ρεύμα  :Thinking:  στη συλλογιστική σου δε ξέρω

3) Είναι το φτηνότερο γενικώς

4) Το είπα αυτό, αλλά προς το παρόν είναι το φτηνότερο, τι να κάνουμε

----------


## waste

βρε ανον κι εσυ εισαι πολυ σκληρος. σκεψου πως απο 1 τονο ουρανιο βγαζεις μολις .7% U235 που ειναι σχασιμο. το υπολοιπο τι θα το κανεις?? (μην απαντησεις)

επισης french_ace η προσωπικη προσπαθεια καιτοι συγκινητικη ειναι ειλικρινα αδιαφορη πανω στο συνολο. Διοτι για καθε εμενα κι εσενα που κυκλοφορουμε με ΜΜΜ, υπαρχει και μια καρρερα σουβ που καιει οσο 15 σαν κι εμας. Οσο και να προσπαθησεις λοιπον μονος σου θα εισαι καταδικασμενος να χασεις οταν οι κανονες ειναι φτιαγμενοι ετσι ωστε να προωθει τη μεγαλυτερη δυνατη καταναλωση. 

πχ δες σε ενα καλοκαιρινο νημα που μιλουσε για α/c, ποσοι ελεγαν, "εγω το βαζω στους 19 και κοιμαμαι με κουβερτα 24/7"

@Kenny και anon
στις ΗΠΑ τα "μικρα" αυτοκινητα ειναι τα 1800κυβικα. αυτο ειναι θεμα νοοτροπιας κι οχι αποστσεων. επισης η οργανωση των πολεων που βοηθησαν στη δημουργια  μιας τεραστιας suberbia ειναιαποτελεσμα μη σχεδιασμου και πολυ φθηνου πετρελαιου. Η ευρωπη με αρκετα μεγαλυτερο πληθυσμο και μικροτερη εκταση ειναι συγκεντρωμενη σε πολεις μικρες (οπως ιταλια) η μεγαλες.

Τωρα για την σχετικα ανελαστικη ζητηση του πετρελαιου. Το πετρελαιο αρχιζει και γινεται ανελαστικο απο ενα επιπεδο καταναλωσης και κατω. Ας διαχωρισουμε νοητικα για αρχη το πετρελαιο για κινηση που δεν ειναι αγαθο πρωτης αναγκης απο το πετρελαιο για θερμανση που ειναι. Το να αποθαρρυνεις τη χρηση του αυτοκινητου με αυξημενες τιμες βενζινης, διοδια, παρκιγνγκ και αλλα ειναι νομιζω κατι για το οποιο συμφωνουμε, ειδικα εαν τα εσοδα σου απο το αυτοκινητο τα επενδυσεις σε ΜΜΜ. 
Το πως θα κανεις συμφεροντα τα κουφωματα δεν εχει να κανει μονο με την αυξηση της τιμης του πετρελαιου αλλα και με το να κανεις πιο φθηνη την αποκτηση, εγκατασταση κουφωματων, την εισαγωγη κανονων στις πολεοδομιες κλπ. Δεν ειναι κατι που το κανεις σε 2 χρονια φυσικα. Μην ξεχνας πως ετσι οπως ειναι τα πραγματα τωρα, οι παντες προτιμουν να βαζουν 2 a/c που εχουν χαμηλο κοστος αποκτησης και χρησης και να τα χρησιμοποιουν χειμωνα καλοκαιρι. Κι ετσι ενα παλιο σπιτι στο χαλανδρι που νοικιαζοταν 350ευρω γιατι δεν ειχε θερμανση, με τα a/c θεωρειται πως εχει θερμανση και νοικιαζεται 500. Η αντιστοιχα , ποσοι βαζουν μονωτικο αφρο στα παλια κουφωματα τους?  Δεν ειμαι απο αυτους που πιστευουν πως η αγορα εχει για ολα λυσεις, προσθεου, αλλα πιστευω πως οι κανονες μπορουν να διαμορφωθουν ετσι ωστε το παιχνιδι να γινει πιο ενεργειακα οικονομικο.
γιατι οχι και κλιμακωτες χρεωσεις στο πετρελαιο οπως συμβαινει με τη ΔΕΗ?

Κι ενα ζητημα που παντα ξεχναμε να θιξουμε, ειναι πως για να εχουν αποτελεσμα τετοια μετρα θα πρεπει να προσπαθησεις ως κρατος να μειωνεις τις οικονομικες ανισοτητες που συνεχως αυξανονται. Διοτι διαφορετικα θα δημιουργησεις μια κατασταση που εγω ειδα στους αυτοκινητοδρομους της σμυρνης το 2003 (αμεσως μετα την κριση). Σενα δρομο αναλογο της αττικης οδου κυκλοφορουσαν διασπαρτα μονο BMW, SUV και mercedes.

----------


## kennyyy

> @Kenny και anon
> στις ΗΠΑ τα "μικρα" αυτοκινητα ειναι τα 1800κυβικα. αυτο ειναι θεμα νοοτροπιας κι οχι αποστσεων.* επισης η οργανωση των πολεων που βοηθησαν στη δημουργια  μιας τεραστιας suberbia ειναι αποτελεσμα μη σχεδιασμου και πολυ φθηνου πετρελαιου*. Η ευρωπη με αρκετα μεγαλυτερο πληθυσμο και μικροτερη εκταση ειναι συγκεντρωμενη σε πολεις μικρες (οπως ιταλια) η μεγαλες.


Σε παρακαλώ διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος...Αλλά ισχυρίζεσαι ότι οι Αμερικάνικες πόλεις δεν έχουν πολεοδομικό σχεδιασμό (η DC π.χ. για να πάρουμε ένα δημοφιλές παράδειγμα), ενώ η Αθήνα που είναι πάτα με να σε πατώ και που τα ΒΠ/ΝΠ που θεωρούνται ιδανικό μέρος για να ζεις δεν θα ήταν ούτε ένα μέτριο προάστιο της DC από υποδομές, έχουν πολεοδομικό σχεδιασμό...;
Και φυσικά άλλος ένας λόγος που είναι θέμα αποστάσεων, είναι το πόσο πουλάει το prius us συγκριτικά με Ευρώπη (για Ελλάδα δεν το συζητάω καν...). Φυσικά και είναι θέμα αποστάσεων και οι αποστάσεις είναι θέμα πολεοδομικού σχεδιασμού. Ζώνες κατοικίας/ζώνες εμπορίου/ζώνες βιομηχανίας, όχι εμπορικά κέντρα θηρία και χωρίς σχεδιασμό μέσα στην πόλη (Μαρούσι style...)..
 Στο φτηνό πετρέλαιο συμφωνώ, προφανώς. Και βασικά σχεδόν μόνο αυτό είναι ο λόγος για τον υπάρχον πολεοδομικό σχεδιασμό ένθεν και εντεύθεν...Στην Ευρώπη ήταν πάντα ακριβό το πετρέλαιο (στην Ελλάδα ήταν/είναι φτηνό σχετικά...) και είναι λογικό αφού δεν έχουμε παραγωγή (τα πετρέλαια στη Β.Θάλασσα δεν φτάνουν ούτε για ζήτω πανευρωπαϊκά!)



> Τωρα για την σχετικα ανελαστικη ζητηση του πετρελαιου. Το πετρελαιο αρχιζει και γινεται ανελαστικο απο ενα επιπεδο καταναλωσης και κατω. Ας διαχωρισουμε νοητικα για αρχη το πετρελαιο για κινηση που δεν ειναι αγαθο πρωτης αναγκης απο το πετρελαιο για θερμανση που ειναι. Το να αποθαρρυνεις τη χρηση του αυτοκινητου με αυξημενες τιμες βενζινης, διοδια, παρκιγνγκ και αλλα ειναι νομιζω κατι για το οποιο συμφωνουμε, ειδικα εαν τα εσοδα σου απο το αυτοκινητο τα επενδυσεις σε ΜΜΜ. 
> Το πως θα κανεις συμφεροντα τα κουφωματα δεν εχει να κανει μονο με την αυξηση της τιμης του πετρελαιου αλλα και με το να κανεις πιο φθηνη την αποκτηση, εγκατασταση κουφωματων, την εισαγωγη κανονων στις πολεοδομιες κλπ. Δεν ειναι κατι που το κανεις σε 2 χρονια φυσικα. Μην ξεχνας πως ετσι οπως ειναι τα πραγματα τωρα, οι παντες προτιμουν να βαζουν 2 a/c που εχουν χαμηλο κοστος αποκτησης και χρησης και να τα χρησιμοποιουν χειμωνα καλοκαιρι. Κι ετσι ενα παλιο σπιτι στο χαλανδρι που νοικιαζοταν 350ευρω γιατι δεν ειχε θερμανση, με τα a/c θεωρειται πως εχει θερμανση και νοικιαζεται 500. Η αντιστοιχα , ποσοι βαζουν μονωτικο αφρο στα παλια κουφωματα τους?  Δεν ειμαι απο αυτους που πιστευουν πως η αγορα εχει για ολα λυσεις, προσθεου, αλλα πιστευω πως οι κανονες μπορουν να διαμορφωθουν ετσι ωστε το παιχνιδι να γινει πιο ενεργειακα οικονομικο.
> γιατι οχι και κλιμακωτες χρεωσεις στο πετρελαιο οπως συμβαινει με τη ΔΕΗ?


Για να λες ότι το πετρέλαιο για κίνηση δεν είναι αγαθό πρώτης ανάγκης πρέπει να ζεις στην Αθήνα...(και αν..). Γιατί στην υπόλοιπη μισή Ελλάδα, δεν υπάρχουν συγκοινωνίες...Μιλάς σε πρακτικό επίπεδο ή σε ένα θεωρητικό επίπεδο του στυλ, να φτιάξουμε τραμ στην Πάτρα και τη Λάρισσα;...Στο δεύτερο μαζί σου, αν φτιάξουμε υποδομές σε κάθε μικρομεσαία πόλη και πάνω, ναι το αυτοκίνητο είναι προαιρετικό, αλλά μέχρι τότε...Ζητάς μέχρι τότε ειδική τιμή στη βενζίνη για Αθήνα; Πάλι μαζί σου. Αθήνα 2 ευρώ η βενζίνη, Θεσσαλονίκη 1.5, υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα 1.
Και φυσικά σε πρακτικό επίπεδο, το βλέπεις ότι το πετρέλαιο για κίνηση είναι ανελαστικό (στην Ελλάδα πάρα πολύ) από το γεγονός ότι έχει ακριβύνει πάρα πολύ αλλά δε βλέπεις τον κόσμο να παρατάει το αυτοκίνητο να πάει με τα ΜΜΜ εν γένει. Προτιμά να φάει χειρότερης ποιότητας φαγητό ή να βγει λιγότερο αλλά να πάει πάλι με το αυτοκίνητό του.
Για τα κουφώματα τώρα...Το σπίτι που έχει A/C για ένα λογικό αγοραστή δεν θεωρείται το ίδιο με το σπίτι που έχει κουφώματα. Προσωπικά τουλάχιστον, δεν θα το έβλεπα το ίδιο...Και μόνο να ρωτήσεις την ιδιοκτήτρια "δηλαδή χειμώνα/καλοκαίρι πόσα θα δίνω για ρεύμα είπαμε;" θα σου αλλάξει κουβέντα... :Smile:  



> Κι ενα ζητημα που παντα ξεχναμε να θιξουμε, ειναι πως για να εχουν αποτελεσμα τετοια μετρα θα πρεπει να προσπαθησεις ως κρατος να μειωνεις τις οικονομικες ανισοτητες που συνεχως αυξανονται. Διοτι διαφορετικα θα δημιουργησεις μια κατασταση που εγω ειδα στους αυτοκινητοδρομους της σμυρνης το 2003 (αμεσως μετα την κριση). Σενα δρομο αναλογο της αττικης οδου κυκλοφορουσαν διασπαρτα μονο BMW, SUV και mercedes.


Πως να το κάνεις αυτό σαν κράτος; Θα πηγαίνουμε με τα Ε9 στα βενζινάδικα; Θα αγοράζουμε από τα κρατικά βενζινάδικα με κουπόνια ανάλογα του εισοδήματος; Θα πέρνουμε μια επιστροφή από την εφορία στο τέλος του έτους ανάλογα με το εισόδημα(η χειρότερη λύση για αυτόν που δεν έχει λεφτά ΙΜΗΟ..); Είμαι ανοιχτός σε προτάσεις για το πως θα μειωθεί η ανισότητα στη χρήση του αυτοκινήτου!  :Smile:

----------


## wireless_surfer

Για την τμή του αερίου στην χώρα μας.

Το πετρέλαιο αντικαθίσταται απο το αέριο, αλλα δεν υπάρχει ελέυθερη-ανοιχτή αγορά, ούτε βέβαια τρίτο αντικατάστατο.
 Θυμαμαι όταν είχε αναοικωθεί η σύνδεση της τιμής των δύο, βουλευτές της αριστεράς αν θυμαμαι καλά, είχαν επικοινωνήσει με Βρυξέλλες (δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι το "εσωτερικό" επίσης) και είχαν δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον για αυτή την σύνδεση τιμων (για να μην πουμε καταγγελία).
 Η απάντηση ήταν πως όσο το αέριο θα αντικαθιστά το πετρέλαιο, είναι θεμιτή η σύνδεση των τιμών. Όταν το αέριο θα αντικαταστήσει το αέριο -εννοώντας την απελευθέρωση της αγοράς, έτσι ακριβώς είχε ειπωθει, λυπάμαι που δεν το βρίσκω στα favourites- μόνο τότε η συνδεση αυτή θα εκλείψει και όσο βέβαια διασφαλίζεται η ρευστότητα του αερίου.Δεν υπήρχε αναφορά σε τυχόν "είσοδο" κι άλλων μορφών ενέργειας (ΑΠΕ κλπ) αλλά βέβαια παει και πολύς καιρός απο τότε.

Με άλλα λόγια, χωρίς απελευθέρωση της αγοράς και χωρίς ρευστότητα (χρήση απο όλους) δεν πρόκειται να δουμε καλύτερες τιμές δυστυχώς και με τον νόμο....

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Μιλάμε για το πως θα αντιμετωπίσουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα το ενεργειακό και συγκεκριμένα για τον κορμό των ενεργειακών μας αναγκών. Μήπως αυτό το πρόβλημα θα έπρεπε να αντιμετωπιστεί σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο?
Λέμε πχ ότι ο ελλαδικός χώρος δεν ενδείκνυται για εγκατάσταση πυρηνικών αντιδραστήρων. Θα μπορούσαμε όμως να συμμετέχουμε στην κατασκευή τέτοιων συστημάτων στην Ιταλία ή τη Γαλλία, όπου υπάρχουν ιδανικές τοποθεσίες γι' αυτό και να παίρνουμε κάποιο μερίδιο από την παραγωγή, με διεθνή δίκτυα μεταφοράς που θα κατασκευαστούν για ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη. Εννοώ δηλαδή να υπάρξει μια ευρωπαϊκή πολιτική για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος και όχι μεμονωμένα από κάθε κράτος μέλος.
Απλά μια ερώτηση κάνω, γιατί δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτό γίνεται ήδη.

----------


## GTS

> Μιλάμε για το πως θα αντιμετωπίσουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα το ενεργειακό και συγκεκριμένα για τον κορμό των ενεργειακών μας αναγκών. Μήπως αυτό το πρόβλημα θα έπρεπε να αντιμετωπιστεί σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο?
> Λέμε πχ ότι ο ελλαδικός χώρος δεν ενδείκνυται για εγκατάσταση πυρηνικών αντιδραστήρων. Θα μπορούσαμε όμως να συμμετέχουμε στην κατασκευή τέτοιων συστημάτων στην Ιταλία ή τη Γαλλία, όπου υπάρχουν ιδανικές τοποθεσίες γι' αυτό και να παίρνουμε κάποιο μερίδιο από την παραγωγή, με διεθνή δίκτυα μεταφοράς που θα κατασκευαστούν για ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη. Εννοώ δηλαδή να υπάρξει μια ευρωπαϊκή πολιτική για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος και όχι μεμονωμένα από κάθε κράτος μέλος.
> Απλά μια ερώτηση κάνω, γιατί δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτό γίνεται ήδη.


Η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια κατά τη μεταφορά και τη διανομή της έχει απώλειες λόγω του γνωστού φαινόμενου Joule, επομένως η εκ του μακρώθεν εισαγωγή της θα ήταν πανάκριβη και ασύμφορη, ιδίως για εμάς που είμαστε γεωγραφικά απομονωμένοι από τις χώρες που λες. Γι'αυτό και εισάγουμε ρεύμα από γειτονικές χώρες και πάλι με πολύ ακριβό αντίτιμο.

Η μόνη σωτηρία είναι η άψογη συμπεριφορά μας ως καταναλωτές και μια ενεργειακή πολιτική με μηδενικές σπατάλες (π.χ. στα κτίρια)

----------


## IceEmperor

H Ελβετία πάντως λόγω Cern ξέρει κανείς πόση ενέργεια <<τρώει ετησίως>> ? Ζητώ συγνώμη αν είμαι εκτός θέματος. :Sad:

----------


## anon

Πάντως σήμερα είπε στην τηλεόραση, ότι μόνο στην Θεσσαλονίκη, έχει μείωση της κατανάλωσης του πετρελαίου θέρμανσης κατα 50% !!!!! Βέβαια βοηθά και ο καιρός, σήμερα το μεσημέρι είχαμε 19 βαθμούς υπο σκιά!

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Πάντως σήμερα είπε στην τηλεόραση, ότι μόνο στην Θεσσαλονίκη, έχει μείωση της κατανάλωσης του πετρελαίου θέρμανσης κατα 50% !!!!! Βέβαια βοηθά και ο καιρός, σήμερα το μεσημέρι είχαμε 19 βαθμούς υπο σκιά!


είδες? φέτος δεν προλαβαίνουν οι εταιρίες αερίου, όχι οτι περυσι προλάβαιναν, αλλά φέτος πραγματικά επικρατεί πανικός
+ το αέριο απο το Αζερμπαϊτζαν... η μισή Αμερική ήταν εκεί στα εγκαίνια  :Wink:  
Μιλάνε για μεγάλη κόντρα -μετά το αέριο και σε ΑΠΕ- Ρωσίας-Αμερικής... Είδωμεν, είναι κι αυτοί οι τούρκοι περίεργοι... αλλά κι εμείς περισσότερο
 Επίσης το ITER λενε οι πολύ αισιόδοξιοι πως θα αποδώσει σε 20 χρόνια και οι "άλλοι" σε 30, η Τουρκία παίζει τζόγο πιστεύω (για την ένταξη στην ΕΕ) και πάει να σηκώσει αντιδραστήρα, οι Κινέζοι φωνάζουν για 400ΔΙΣ αποθεματικό! διαθέσημο προς επενδύσεεις στην Δϋση και δεν τους θέλει κανείς κ.ο.κ....
 Πάντως είμαστε σε peak στιγμή για τα Bαλκάνια, αλλά έχουμε κάνει πάσσο και σε καλύτερα πιστεύω  :Razz:  Μην ξεχνάμε πως θέλει και προσοχή αυτή η γκλαμουριά, όπως είπες και σε κάποιο άλλο νήμμα -και με δικά σου λόγια  :Razz: - για τον ΟΣΚ και τις μισθώσεις απο τις κατασκευαστικές.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> H Ελβετία πάντως λόγω Cern ξέρει κανείς πόση ενέργεια <<τρώει ετησίως>> ? Ζητώ συγνώμη αν είμαι εκτός θέματος.


Επειδή, κατά κάποιο τρόπο αυτό είναι μια υπερβολή, μπορώ να σου απαντήσω με μια άλλη υπερβολή για να καταλάβεις.
Ξέρει κανείς, αν το CERN σε λίγο, ανακαλύψει κάτι που θα λύσει οριστικά το πρόβλημα της ενέργειας? Οπότε χαλάλι του, όση ενέργεια κι αν καταναλώνει γι αυτό το σκοπό.  :Thinking:

----------


## Furious_Angel

> Μιλάμε για το πως θα αντιμετωπίσουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα το ενεργειακό και συγκεκριμένα για τον κορμό των ενεργειακών μας αναγκών. Μήπως αυτό το πρόβλημα θα έπρεπε να αντιμετωπιστεί σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο?
> Λέμε πχ ότι ο ελλαδικός χώρος δεν ενδείκνυται για εγκατάσταση πυρηνικών αντιδραστήρων. Θα μπορούσαμε όμως να συμμετέχουμε στην κατασκευή τέτοιων συστημάτων στην Ιταλία ή τη Γαλλία, όπου υπάρχουν ιδανικές τοποθεσίες γι' αυτό και να παίρνουμε κάποιο μερίδιο από την παραγωγή, με διεθνή δίκτυα μεταφοράς που θα κατασκευαστούν για ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη. Εννοώ δηλαδή να υπάρξει μια ευρωπαϊκή πολιτική για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος και όχι μεμονωμένα από κάθε κράτος μέλος.
> Απλά μια ερώτηση κάνω, γιατί δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτό γίνεται ήδη.


Και εκτός της απώλειας μιλάμε για συνεργασία όλων των ευρωπαικών, χωρών. Δυσκολεύομαι να θυμηθώ πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που συμφωνήσαμε σε κάτι (σημαντικό) ως Ευρωπαική Ένωση.

----------


## shaq141a

Άλλο ένα Τσέρνομπιλ χρειαζόμαστε για να βάλουμε μυαλό μου φαίνεται. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΤΟΜΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ. Αντί τα λεφτά για να φτιαχτούν τα εργοστάσια να δωθούν για την έρευνα και ανάπτυξης της χρήσης της πυρινικής σύντηξης. Ακομα και αν βραχυπρόθεσμα η μη επένδυση στο Iter ή στους διάδοχούς του φαίνεται καλή ιδέα, μακροπρόθεσμα θα είναι καταστρεπτικό.

----------


## anon

H πυρηνική σύντηξη υπόσχεται δυο πράγματα. Σχεδόν άπειρη ενέργεια, σε αντίθεση με τα περιορισμένα κοιτάσματα ουρανίου, και καθαρό απο πυρηνικά απόβλητα περιβάλλον. Αλλά ακόμη είμαστε σε πολύ πρώιμο στάδιο.

----------


## waste

Kenny δεν είπα πως υπάρχει καλός πολεοδομικός σχεδιασμός και κακός. Αλλά  ενεργειακά φθηνός και ενεργειακά ακριβός σχεδιασμός. Όλη ευρώπη είναι χτισμένη γύρω από πόλεις/χωριά (η ιταλία πχ δεν έχει πρακτικά μεγάλες πόλεις) και αυτό κοστίζει λιγότερο θερμιδικά. Φυσικά δεν μπορούμε να κατηγορήσουμε τους αμερικάνους ως κακούς γιατί πολύ απλά μέχρι πριν απο 30 χρόνια κολύμπαγαν στο πετρέλαιο.

Τώρα για την επαρχεία θα συμφωνίσω εν μέρη. Έχεις δίκιο πως είναι πιο ανελαστική η ανάγκη για πετρέλαιο, αλλά από την άλλη όπως και στην αθήνα υπάρχει μια κουλτούρα αυτοκινήτου. Που μας βάζει να παίρνουμε το αυτοκίνητο για να το παρκάρουμε 4 στενά παρακάτω στην πλατεία του χωριού. Που θεωρεί λίγο μαλακάκο όποιον τολμίσει να πάρει ποδήλατο για τις μικρές πολλές φορές αποστάσεις μιας μικρής πόλης. Και φυσικά ναι είμαι υπερ του να φτιάξουμε τραμ σε οποιαδήποτε πόλη άνω των 200.000 κατοίκων.

τωρα τρόποι για να μειώσεις την ανισότητα των εισοδημάτων στο αυτοκίνητο υπάρχουν. Χτυπάς υπερβολικά τους μεγάλους κυβισμούς και τα μεγάλα μεγέθη, με φόρους, τέλη κυκλοφορίας, τέλη στάθμευσης κλπ. Οι ΗΠΑ στράφηκαν στα SUV διότι έτσι πίστευαν οι ντοπιες αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες πως θα μπορούσαν να διατηρήσουν κάποια πλεονεκτηματα έναντι των compact γιαπωνέζων. Εμεις όμως δεν έχουμε κανένα λόγο να επιδοτούμε μια παρόμοια πολιτική.

 Εάν θέλεις να είσαι πιο αυστηρός και πιο δυσκολος στην υλοποιηση (ή εάν έχεις πραγματικό πρόβλημα με την εισαγωγή πετρελαίου), εισάγεις ένα σχετικό κλιμακωτο σύστημα χρεώσεων στη βενζίνη με έξυπνες κάρτες. Η προμήθεια πετρελαίου είναι πρακτικά μονοπώλιο άρα και ελέγξιμη. Ξέρω πως θα πεις οτι είναι ανέφικτο, αλλά στο λονδίνο προκειμένου να παρακολουθούν τους πάντες μια χαρά επέβαλαν τη χρήση των Oyster Cards σε χρόνο dt. Αρα δεν είναι θέμα τεχνολογικής δυνατότητας αλλά βούλησης.

Φτιάχνεις παντού ποδηλατόδρομους κόβοντας από τις λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας. Εύκολο, φθηνό και εντυπωσιακά εξισωτικό (διότι όσο BMW ποδήλατο και να έχεις, πάλι τα πόδια σου θα χρησιμοποιείς)

όπως βλέπεις λύσεις υπάρχουν. Αλλες εύκολες άλλες πιο δυσκολες, δεν διαφωνώ. Αλλά δεν πιστεύω πως η "επίλυση" του ασφαλιστικού είναι μια εύκολη λύση. Κι όμως τα μεγάλα κόμματα μια χαρά αναλαμβάνουν να πάρουν τον "δυσκολο" δρόμο.

----------


## anon

Νομιζω ότι πέραν αυτούν υπάρχει μια λογική στις κυβερνήσεις εισοδήματος μέσω των φόρων απο τα καύσιμα, και γιαυτό ίσως δεν στηρίζονται ικανοποιητικά άλλες επιλογές, ίσως πέραν των πιλοτικών προγραμμάτων, έτσι για να λέμε ότι κάτι γίνεται. Πχ πλέον το πετρέλαιο με βάση ντιρεκτίβα της κοινότητας δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση με το παλαιό πετρέλαιο. Ηδη οι πετρελαιοκινητήρες είναι κατα πολύ "καθαρότεροι" απο τους βενζινοκινητήρες. Ομως δεν επιτρέπονται ακόμη σε Αθήνα & Θεσσαλονίκη, όπου είναι η πλειονότητα των αυτοκινήτων. Ξέρετε γιατί; Γιατί φοβούνται οι ιθύνοντες μια μεγάλης κλίμακας φοροδιαφυγή με χρήση πετρελαίου θέρμανσης στα αυτοκίνητα, αφού πλέον θα είναι εύκολο.... 


ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ: Η κυβέρνηση είχε σοβαρό πρόβλημα για το την τιμή πετρελαίου θέρμανσης, με επιστροφές κλπ κλπ κλπ... Λοιπόν προτείνω την οριστική λύση του προβλήματος. Αντί λοιπόν να προσπαθούν με τεχνάσματα να αυξήσουν την τιμή του πετρελαίου θέρμανση, ας μειώσουν την τιμή του πετρελαίου κίνησης ίση με του πετρελαίου θέρμανσης!!!

----------


## kennyyy

> Kenny δεν είπα πως υπάρχει καλός πολεοδομικός σχεδιασμός και κακός. Αλλά  ενεργειακά φθηνός και ενεργειακά ακριβός σχεδιασμός. Όλη ευρώπη είναι χτισμένη γύρω από πόλεις/χωριά (η ιταλία πχ δεν έχει πρακτικά μεγάλες πόλεις) και αυτό κοστίζει λιγότερο θερμιδικά. Φυσικά δεν μπορούμε να κατηγορήσουμε τους αμερικάνους ως κακούς γιατί πολύ απλά μέχρι πριν απο 30 χρόνια κολύμπαγαν στο πετρέλαιο.


Ο ενεργειακά φτηνός σχεδιασμός όμως οδηγεί σε τσιμεντουπόλεις, απάνθρωπες και υπερτιμημένες. Αξίζει το Λονδίνο ή το manhattan (για Αθήνα δεν θέλω καν να το αναφέρω) τα ενοίκιά τους; Ούτε για αστείο...Απλά είναι τόσο άσχημα δομημένες που δεν έχεις επιλογή...
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο "ενεργειακά ακριβός" σχεδιασμός, εκεί διαφωνώ ίσως με όλο το νήμα...Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχουμε καθαρή ενέργεια. Αν όλη η ενέργεια παράγονταν από τον ήλιο/αέρα κεντρικά και είχαμε όλοι ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα, δεν βλέπω το πρόβλημα στο να ζω σε μια ανθρώπινη πόλη. Δεν βλέπω γιατί να νιώθω τύψεις επειδή είμαι "ενεργοβόρος"...



> Τώρα για την επαρχεία θα συμφωνήσω εν μέρει. Έχεις δίκιο πως είναι πιο ανελαστική η ανάγκη για πετρέλαιο, αλλά από την άλλη όπως και στην αθήνα υπάρχει μια κουλτούρα αυτοκινήτου. Που μας βάζει να παίρνουμε το αυτοκίνητο για να το παρκάρουμε 4 στενά παρακάτω στην πλατεία του χωριού. Που θεωρεί λίγο μαλακάκο όποιον τολμίσει να πάρει ποδήλατο για τις μικρές πολλές φορές αποστάσεις μιας μικρής πόλης. Και φυσικά ναι είμαι υπερ του να φτιάξουμε τραμ σε οποιαδήποτε πόλη άνω των 200.000 κατοίκων.


Μαλακάκο; lol..?Μα αυτό είναι ελληνική νοοτροπία, για την Ελλάδα αναφερόμαστε μόνο; Στους κουτόφραγκους (Δυτικό Κόσμο) είναι πολύ λογικό να κάνεις ποδήλατο μέσα στην πόλη για μικρές αποστάσεις. Φυσικά και εκεί ο κόσμος αν μπορούσε θα είχε τη νοοτροπία του να οδηγήσει, αλλά αν δεν μπορείς να διπλο-τριπλο-παρκάρεις θα το σκεφτείς να πάρεις το ποδήλατο για 1-2 χλμ..
200000; Πολλά έβαλες...Μπορώ να σου βρω πόλεις στην Ελλάδα <200000 που χρειάζονται ΜΜΜ γιατί έχουν απλωθεί πλέον ή είναι χτισμένες σε λόφους βουνών με 0 σχεδιασμό πριν αρχίσουν οι αντιπαροχές... :Sad: 



> τωρα τρόποι για να μειώσεις την ανισότητα των εισοδημάτων στο αυτοκίνητο υπάρχουν. Χτυπάς υπερβολικά τους μεγάλους κυβισμούς και τα μεγάλα μεγέθη, με φόρους, τέλη κυκλοφορίας, τέλη στάθμευσης κλπ. Οι ΗΠΑ στράφηκαν στα SUV διότι έτσι πίστευαν οι ντοπιες αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες πως θα μπορούσαν να διατηρήσουν κάποια πλεονεκτηματα έναντι των compact γιαπωνέζων. Εμεις όμως δεν έχουμε κανένα λόγο να επιδοτούμε μια παρόμοια πολιτική.
> 
>  Εάν θέλεις να είσαι πιο αυστηρός και πιο δυσκολος στην υλοποιηση (ή εάν έχεις πραγματικό πρόβλημα με την εισαγωγή πετρελαίου), εισάγεις ένα σχετικό κλιμακωτο σύστημα χρεώσεων στη βενζίνη με έξυπνες κάρτες. Η προμήθεια πετρελαίου είναι πρακτικά μονοπώλιο άρα και ελέγξιμη. Ξέρω πως θα πεις οτι είναι ανέφικτο, αλλά στο λονδίνο προκειμένου να παρακολουθούν τους πάντες μια χαρά επέβαλαν τη χρήση των Oyster Cards σε χρόνο dt. Αρα δεν είναι θέμα τεχνολογικής δυνατότητας αλλά βούλησης.
> 
> Φτιάχνεις παντού ποδηλατόδρομους κόβοντας από τις λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας. Εύκολο, φθηνό και εντυπωσιακά εξισωτικό (διότι όσο BMW ποδήλατο και να έχεις, πάλι τα πόδια σου θα χρησιμοποιείς)
> 
> όπως βλέπεις λύσεις υπάρχουν. Αλλες εύκολες άλλες πιο δυσκολες, δεν διαφωνώ. Αλλά δεν πιστεύω πως η "επίλυση" του ασφαλιστικού είναι μια εύκολη λύση. Κι όμως τα μεγάλα κόμματα μια χαρά αναλαμβάνουν να πάρουν τον "δυσκολο" δρόμο.


Αν είχα ποδήλατο με ηλεκτροκινητήρα όμως, θα με 
φορολογούσες σαν αυτοκίνητο;... :Wink:  :Smile: 
Για τις λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας, δεν είναι ανάγκη να πρωτοτυπήσουμε σα χώρα..Είμαστε τόσο πίσω στο 99% που αρκεί να αντιγράψουμε αυτά που έχουν πετύχει έξω :Smile: 
Φτιάχνεις λεπτές ποδηλατολωρίδες αλα Γερμανία με απόλυτη προτεραιότητα (αν πατήσεις ποδηλάτη, καλύτερα να αυτοκτονήσεις!). Δίνεις τις λεωφορειολωρίδες σε υβριδικά/ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα. Όταν γίνουν τόσα πολλά που να δημιουργούν πρόβλημα, κάνεις και τη δίπλα λωρίδα "καθαρής κυκλοφορίας". Έτσι έχει κίνητρο ο κόσμος να βοηθήσει το περιβάλλον αποφεύγοντας την κίνηση :Smile: 
Έτσι χωρίς να καταφεύγεις σε ρητορίες του στυλ "ανισότητα των εισοδημάτων στο αυτοκίνητο" φτάνεις πιο κοντά στη λύση του προβλήματος :Smile:

----------


## waste

ενταξει για το λονδίνο και το μανχαταν εχεις μερικά καλά σημεία, είναι χάλια. Η ενεργειακά φτωχή λύση βέβαια για τις απλωμένες πόλεις είναι να φτιάξεις ΜΜΜ που να πηγαίνουν στα προάστια γρήγορα (τρένα δηλαδή).

εάν είχες ποδήλατο με ηλεκτροκινητήρα θα σε φορολογούσα σαν αθόρυβο μηχανάκι  :Razz: 

όσο για τα κίνητρα συμφωνουμε στα βασικά (ποδηλατόδρομος με απόλυτη προτεραιότητα), απλά εχω μερικές αντιρρήσεις στην ταξική κατανομή του ποιος θα μπαίνει στις λεωφορειολωρίδες. :ROFL: 

δηλαδή στα επόμενα 2 χρόνια κάθε σουπερ SUV 2,5 λίτρων που σέβεται τον εαυτό του θα είναι υβριδικό. Αυτό δεν θα σημαίνει πως θα καταναλώνει ή θα ρυπαίνει λίγο σε σχέση με ένα κανονικό αυτοκίνητο (πόσο μαλλον σε σχέση με ένα Aygo ή ένα Smart). Αρα επειδή οι νοοτροπίες φτιάχνονται ως αποτέλεσμα των κανονων, θα πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να αποτρέψεις αυτη την ταση, εκτώς εάν θέλεις να κάνεις ολο-ενα και πιο εμφανή την ταξική διαστρωμάτωση (και να μην κερδίζεις σε μειωμένους ρύπους). Δηλαδη πανακριβα cayenne στους ανοιχτους λεωφορειοδρομους και η πλέμπα στην απλη λωριδα. Δεν είναι θέμα ρητορίας αλλά κοινωνικής πρακτικής και τι παράδειγμα θέλεις να δώσεις. Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με την απόλυτη προτεραιότητα των ποδηλάτων. Προσπαθείς να δώσεις πλεονεκτήματα στους ποδηλάτες για να αυξησεις τη χρήση του ποδηλάτου.

Δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή μπορούμε να παράγουμε όση καθαρή ενέργεια θέλουμε, γιαυτό δεν είναι κακό να προσπαθούμε να μειώνουμε της χρήση της εκτός από το να παράγουμε περισσότερη.

----------


## GTS

Επιβεβλημένο είναι θα έλεγα να μειώσουμε τη χρήση της....επίσης, η τσέπη όλο και επιβαρύνεται επιπλέον του πλανήτη

----------


## kennyyy

> ενταξει για το λονδίνο και το μανχαταν εχεις μερικά καλά σημεία, είναι χάλια. Η ενεργειακά φτωχή λύση βέβαια για τις απλωμένες πόλεις είναι να φτιάξεις ΜΜΜ που να πηγαίνουν στα προάστια γρήγορα (τρένα δηλαδή).
> 
> εάν είχες ποδήλατο με ηλεκτροκινητήρα θα σε φορολογούσα σαν αθόρυβο μηχανάκι 
> 
> όσο για τα κίνητρα συμφωνουμε στα βασικά (ποδηλατόδρομος με απόλυτη προτεραιότητα), απλά εχω μερικές αντιρρήσεις στην ταξική κατανομή του ποιος θα μπαίνει στις λεωφορειολωρίδες.
> 
> δηλαδή στα επόμενα 2 χρόνια κάθε σουπερ SUV 2,5 λίτρων που σέβεται τον εαυτό του θα είναι υβριδικό. Αυτό δεν θα σημαίνει πως θα καταναλώνει ή θα ρυπαίνει λίγο σε σχέση με ένα κανονικό αυτοκίνητο (πόσο μαλλον σε σχέση με ένα Aygo ή ένα Smart). Αρα επειδή οι νοοτροπίες φτιάχνονται ως αποτέλεσμα των κανονων, θα πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να αποτρέψεις αυτη την ταση, εκτώς εάν θέλεις να κάνεις ολο-ενα και πιο εμφανή την ταξική διαστρωμάτωση (και να μην κερδίζεις σε μειωμένους ρύπους). Δηλαδη πανακριβα cayenne στους ανοιχτους λεωφορειοδρομους και η πλέμπα στην απλη λωριδα. Δεν είναι θέμα ρητορίας αλλά κοινωνικής πρακτικής και τι παράδειγμα θέλεις να δώσεις. Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με την απόλυτη προτεραιότητα των ποδηλάτων. Προσπαθείς να δώσεις πλεονεκτήματα στους ποδηλάτες για να αυξησεις τη χρήση του ποδηλάτου.
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή μπορούμε να παράγουμε όση καθαρή ενέργεια θέλουμε, γιαυτό δεν είναι κακό να προσπαθούμε να μειώνουμε της χρήση της εκτός από το να παράγουμε περισσότερη.


Ναι αλλά βασικά δε με ενδιαφέρει ταξικά το θέμα. Δεν θα λύσω τα ταξικά μου προβλήματα με το να μπαίνω στη λεωφορειολωρίδα :Smile:  Ο Α έχει Χ ευρώ και παίρνει το aygo ο Β έχει ΧΧΧ και πέρνει την cayenne. Και οι δύο θεωρητικά τα δούλεψαν και για αυτό θέλουν να πάρουν ένα αμάξι. Αν δώσεις κίνητρα στον Α και τον Β να πάρουν υβριδικά μειώνεις την κατανάλωση κατά ένα παρόμοιο ποσοστό. Φυσικά και η υβριδική cayenne ρυπαίνει περισσότερο από το aygo απλά ο υποψήφιος αγοραστής της cayenne στην Ελλάδα δεν θα έπαιρνε aygo ούτως ή άλλως, cayenne θα αγόραζε :Smile: ! Οπότε κερδίζεις σε ρύπους από το να πάρει υβριδικό, έστω και SUV.
Aπό την άλλη, δεν πιστεύω ότι θα ενταθεί η "ταξική διαστρωμάτωση" με το μέτρο που προτείνω, γιατί υπάρχουν και φτηνά υβριδικά πλέον (στα πλαίσια του μέσου αυτοκινήτου που αγοράζει ο Έλληνας). Στην τελική η cayenne έχει πολύ πολύ μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της τιμής σαν φορολογία του κράτους, οπότε χάρη μας κάνει ο Β που παίρνει cayenne, εμάς επιδοτεί :Smile: 
Και εκτός αυτού, μπορείς να καθιερώσεις το "clean car" με ένα μέγιστο όριο ρύπων που το πιάνουν μόνο τα κλασσικά υβριδικά σήμερα (45mpg eg). Αν αύριο βγει ένα SUV (που θα βγει...) που να καίει λιγότερο και είναι υβριδική, δεν πρέπει να την απαγορέψεις, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά ο σκοπός είναι η προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, όχι το κυνήγι των SUVς επειδή απλά και μόνο είναι SUVs και εντείνουν την  "ταξική διαστρωμάτωση".... :Smile:

----------


## anon

Στην λογική πχ των υβριδικών, ήδη έχουν αρχίσει να κάνουν modding σε αυτά. Διάβασα ότι τροποποιούν πχ το Prius βάζοντας του έξτρα μπαταρίες λιθίου, ώστε να φορτίζει την νυχτα και να του δίνει μια αυτονομία (μόνο με μπαταρίες) κοντά στα μέχρι και 80 μίλια. Αυτή η απόσταση είναι αρκετή για κάποιον που απλά θα πάει στην δουλειά του και θα γυρίσει σπίτι, με ίσως κάποια ενδιάμεση στάση για ψώνια. Ετσι θα κινηθεί όλη την ημέρα χωρίς να κάψει σταγόνα βενζίνης. Σε ένα μεγάλο όχημα είναι πιο εύκολο να βάλεις αρκετές μπαταρίες για μια τέτοια αυτονομία, παρόλο το βάρος του, έτσι σύντομα θα φτάσουμε στο σημείο, τα τεράστια SUV να "καίνε" λιγότερα καύσιμα απο τα κανονικά οχήματα!

----------


## konenas

Όλα αυτά που λένε είναι για να καταπιούμε το χάπι των αυξήσεων ευκολότερα.
πχ Σύντηξη = μύθος.
Ενέργεια φιλική στο περιβάλλον = ενεργειακή φειδώ.
Μην πάρεις σήμερα το αυτοκίνητο για να πας στην δουλειά σου. (αλλά τότε γιατί αγόρασα το Bentley Continental GTC 6.0 W12 CABRIO με μηχανή 67lt; )
Μην πας σήμερα στα μπουζούκια. (τι λες ρε μα....)
Σβήσε και κα'να φως όταν βγαίνεις από το δωμάτιό σου. (και πως θα ξαναμπώ; )
Τι την θες τη ριμάδα την τηλεόραση αναμμένη αφού πληκτρολογείς; (να ακούω)
Σβήσε τον υπολογιστή σου ΤΩΡΑ (μα γιατί πήρα τον C9Truo στα 10GHz; )
Άντε καληνύχτα.


...


Σβήσε το φως ρε!! :Wink:

----------


## 21century

Το Σάββατο θα κλείσουμε τα φώτα πάντως...σε ότι αφορά την θερμοκρασία τώρα που το Σ/Κ θα κάνει μέχρι -2 βαθμούς σε πολλές περιοχές να δούμε πως θα αντιμετωπίσουμε το δριμύ ψύχος. Και καλά εμείς οι Νότιοι αλλά οι υπόλοιποι ψηλά στη Β .Ελλάδα πως θα τα καταφέρουν? 
Μια και που μιλάμε για το ενεργειακό και τα θέματα ενέργειας βλέπω τελευταία παντού σε πολλες επαρχιακές πόλεις οι ξυλόσομπες να κάνουν θραύση και από ότι φαίνεται επιστρέφουμε στη...παλιά καλή έποχή...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Δυσκολεύομαι να θυμηθώ πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που συμφωνήσαμε σε κάτι (σημαντικό) ως Ευρωπαική Ένωση.


Όταν πρόκειται να μειωθούν οι συντάξεις, να αυξηθούν τα όρια ηλικίας συνταξιοδότησης, κ.λ.π. οι Ευρωπαίοι ηγέτες τα βρίσκουν μια χαρά. 
Εμείς οι πολίτες τι κάνουμε για να τα ανατρέψουμε όλα αυτά τα σχέδια? :Razz:

----------


## CatMarg

> Το Σάββατο θα κλείσουμε τα φώτα πάντως...σε ότι αφορά την θερμοκρασία τώρα που το Σ/Κ θα κάνει μέχρι -2 βαθμούς σε πολλές περιοχές να δούμε πως θα αντιμετωπίσουμε το δριμύ ψύχος. Και καλά εμείς οι Νότιοι αλλά οι υπόλοιποι ψηλά στη Β .Ελλάδα πως θα τα καταφέρουν? 
> Μια και που μιλάμε για το ενεργειακό και τα θέματα ενέργειας βλέπω τελευταία παντού σε πολλες επαρχιακές πόλεις οι ξυλόσομπες να κάνουν θραύση και από ότι φαίνεται επιστρέφουμε στη...παλιά καλή έποχή...


Μωρέ κ εγώ ευχαρίστως θάβαζα ξυλόσομπα αλλά από που να βγάλω το μπουρί που μένω η #%$^^#$#* σε πολυκατοικία! :Sad:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Το Σάββατο θα κλείσουμε τα φώτα πάντως...σε ότι αφορά την θερμοκρασία τώρα που το Σ/Κ θα κάνει μέχρι -2 βαθμούς σε πολλές περιοχές να δούμε πως θα αντιμετωπίσουμε το δριμύ ψύχος. Και καλά εμείς οι Νότιοι αλλά οι υπόλοιποι ψηλά στη Β .Ελλάδα πως θα τα καταφέρουν?


Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον αυτή η κίνηση εκ μέρους των καταναλωτών θα έχει κάποια επίδραση, πάντως δεν θα είναι και τόσο επώδυνο για τον οποιονδήποτε να κόψει για ένα τέταρτο το ρεύμα στο σπίτι του, όσο κρύο κι αν κάνει έξω.  :Respekt: 

........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης added 3 Minutes and 12 Seconds later........




> Μωρέ κ εγώ ευχαρίστως θάβαζα ξυλόσομπα αλλά από που να βγάλω το μπουρί που μένω .....σε πολυκατοικία!


Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι από πού θα περάσεις το μπουρί της σόμπας, αλλά που θα βρεις ξύλα (φτηνά) για να κάψεις.  :Razz: 
Αν δεν μένεις σε χωριό κοντά σε δάσος, όπου μπορείς να εξοικονομήσεις μερικά ξύλα, χωρίς να καταστρέψεις το δάσος φυσικά,  ο ακριβότερος τρόπος  θέρμανσης είναι η ξυλόσομπα ή το τζάκι.  :One thumb up:

----------


## anon

Δεν ξέρω ειδικά,αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι ξυλόσομπες δεν συμφέρουν.  Kαι για να το τεκμηριώσω και κάπως πιο σωστά,σύμφωνα με αυτό  πρέπει η τιμή της ξυλείας να είναι αρκετή μικρότερη απο το μισό προκειμένου να έχουν το ίδιο κόστος ανα BTU. Η οικονομία που έχουμε με ξυλεία είναι επίπλαστη, και μάλλον στηρίζεται στο γεγονός ότι καίγοντας ξύλα, θερμαίνουμε έναν μικρό συγκεκριμένο χώρο, έναντι της χρήσης πετρελαίου, που θερμαίνουμε συνήθως ολόκληρο σπίτι. Αρα μπορούμε να έχουμε την ίδια οικονομία, κλείνοντας όλα τα σώματα σε όλα τα δωμάτια και αφήνοντας να θερμαίνει ένα δωμάτιο μόνο. Επιπρόσθετα κάποια κόστη που δεν ειναι  ορατα με την πρώτη, είναι το γεγονός ότι κάθε χρόνο θα θέλεις οπωσδήποτε βάψιμο (έχω μεγαλώσει σε χωριό με ξυλόσομπες και ξέρω καλά), συν το γεγονός ότι θα πρέπει να αφιερώνεις χρόνο για το γεμισμα της ξυλόσομπας και καθάρισμα στάχτες και κομμάτια ξύλου. Συν το γεγονός ότι πρέπει να ανοίγεις να φερνεις ξυλα (και κρύο μέσα), και πρέπει να έρχεται αέρας απο έξω για καλή ροή αέρα κατα την καύση (να μην καπνίζει), άρα λιγότερη απόδοση μιας και θα μπαίνει στο σπίτι κρύος αέρας.(*) Καλή η ξυλόσομπα, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι πρόοδος... και μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση, που πολλοί επιμένουν ότι ειναι πιο οικονομικό απο το πετρέλαιο.... εκτός εαν μαζεύεις δικά σου ξύλα φυσικά. Και σαν ρύπανση, είναι χειρότερα τα ξύλα. 

(*) υπάρχουν κάτι σύγχρονα τζάκια που λύνουν κάτι τέτοια προβλήματα, με αρκετά μεγάλο κόστος όμως κατασκευής, με ξεχωριστή ροή αέρα απο έξω, με βεντιλατέρ για να ζεσταίνουν περισσότερο χώρο κλπ κλπ κλπ. Κοντά στα 3Κ κόστος.

----------


## CatMarg

> ........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης added 3 Minutes and 12 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι από πού θα περάσεις το μπουρί της σόμπας, αλλά που θα βρεις ξύλα (φτηνά) για να κάψεις. 
> Αν δεν μένεις σε χωριό κοντά σε δάσος, όπου μπορείς να εξοικονομήσεις μερικά ξύλα, χωρίς να καταστρέψεις το δάσος φυσικά,  ο ακριβότερος τρόπος  θέρμανσης είναι η ξυλόσομπα ή το τζάκι.


Ναι αλλά το φχαριστιέσαι τουλάχιστον...άλλη ομορφιά να μυρίζεις το καμμένο ξύλο... :Wink:

----------


## zeos

Off Topic


		Φίλοι συνφορουμίτες, ευελπιστώ ότι μέχρι να εξαλειφθούν η γενιά μας και η επόμενη η ενέργεια θα μας φτάσει. Το μόνο που φοβάμαι είναι μήπως στα 70 μου (αν τα φτάσω) με στείλουν να πολεμήσω για το... νερό.

----------


## kennyyy

> Δεν ξέρω ειδικά,αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι ξυλόσομπες δεν συμφέρουν.  Kαι για να το τεκμηριώσω και κάπως πιο σωστά,σύμφωνα με αυτό  πρέπει η τιμή της ξυλείας να είναι αρκετή μικρότερη απο το μισό προκειμένου να έχουν το ίδιο κόστος ανα BTU. Η οικονομία που έχουμε με ξυλεία είναι επίπλαστη, και μάλλον στηρίζεται στο γεγονός ότι καίγοντας ξύλα, θερμαίνουμε έναν μικρό συγκεκριμένο χώρο, έναντι της χρήσης πετρελαίου, που θερμαίνουμε συνήθως ολόκληρο σπίτι. Αρα μπορούμε να έχουμε την ίδια οικονομία, κλείνοντας όλα τα σώματα σε όλα τα δωμάτια και αφήνοντας να θερμαίνει ένα δωμάτιο μόνο. Επιπρόσθετα κάποια κόστη που δεν ειναι  ορατα με την πρώτη, είναι το γεγονός ότι κάθε χρόνο θα θέλεις οπωσδήποτε βάψιμο (έχω μεγαλώσει σε χωριό με ξυλόσομπες και ξέρω καλά), συν το γεγονός ότι θα πρέπει να αφιερώνεις χρόνο για το γεμισμα της ξυλόσομπας και καθάρισμα στάχτες και κομμάτια ξύλου. Συν το γεγονός ότι πρέπει να ανοίγεις να φερνεις ξυλα (και κρύο μέσα), και πρέπει να έρχεται αέρας απο έξω για καλή ροή αέρα κατα την καύση (να μην καπνίζει), άρα λιγότερη απόδοση μιας και θα μπαίνει στο σπίτι κρύος αέρας.(*) Καλή η ξυλόσομπα, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι πρόοδος... και μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση, που πολλοί επιμένουν ότι ειναι πιο οικονομικό απο το πετρέλαιο.... εκτός εαν μαζεύεις δικά σου ξύλα φυσικά. Και σαν ρύπανση, είναι χειρότερα τα ξύλα. 
> 
> (*) υπάρχουν κάτι σύγχρονα τζάκια που λύνουν κάτι τέτοια προβλήματα, με αρκετά μεγάλο κόστος όμως κατασκευής, με ξεχωριστή ροή αέρα απο έξω, με βεντιλατέρ για να ζεσταίνουν περισσότερο χώρο κλπ κλπ κλπ. Κοντά στα 3Κ κόστος.


Δεν ξέρω για την ξυλόσομπα, αλλά τίποτα από όλα αυτά δεν έβλεπα στο τζάκι...Ειδικά το *...Και το τζάκι θέρμαινε και όλο το σπίτι με φανταστική απόδοση (αν και το σπίτι ήταν και μονωμένο οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι βοηθούσε για τη θέρμανση). Οπότε όλοι τζάκια για οικονομία!!! :ROFL:  :Smile: 
Αλλά σοβαρά μιλώντας, ναι, δεν βάζεις τζάκι για να κάνεις οικονομία εντέλει...

----------


## waste

> Δεν ξέρω για την ξυλόσομπα, αλλά τίποτα από όλα αυτά δεν έβλεπα στο τζάκι...Ειδικά το *...Και το τζάκι θέρμαινε και όλο το σπίτι με φανταστική απόδοση (αν και το σπίτι ήταν και μονωμένο οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι βοηθούσε για τη θέρμανση). Οπότε όλοι τζάκια για οικονομία!!!
> Αλλά σοβαρά μιλώντας, ναι, δεν βάζεις τζάκι για να κάνεις οικονομία εντέλει...


εαν δεν κάνω λάθος η αποδοση του τζακιού είναι θετική για τον χώρο που ζεσταίνει (πχ σαλόνι) αλλά αρνητική για τους υπόλοιπους χώρους του σπιτιού. Διότι ο αέρας που φεύγει μέσα από την καμινάδα, δημιουργεί κενό αέρος μέσα στο σπίτι που αναπληρώνεται από εξωτερικό (κρύο) αέρα που μπαίνει από τις χαραμάδες του σπιτιού. Με λίγα λόγια ζεσταίνουμε ένα δωμάτιο και κρυώνουμε τα υπόλοιπα.  :Nurse: 

Στα παλιά χωριατόσπιτα είχε νόημα διοτι συνήθως είχαν πρακτικά ένα δωμάτιο 

Η διαφορά είναι νομίζω ψυχολογική. Άλλωστε εάν οι άνθρωποι ήταν απόλυτες ορθολογικές μηχανές τότε θα λειτουργούσε και ο καπιταλισμός και δεν θα είχαμε τόσο ακριβό πετρέλαιο. ROFL

ΥΓ να μην μιλήσω για τη ρύπανση που προκαλούν τα τζάκια από την ατελή καύση του ξύλου

----------


## anon

Oπως λέει ο waste! Eπίσης να τονίσω ότι το ξύλο, το κατάξερο μέχρι το κόκκαλο (to the bone!), έχει την μιση θερμαντική ικανότητα ανα κιλό βάρους σε σχέση με το πετρέλαιο. Οτι και να λέτε, αυτό είναι επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένο. Εαν το ξύλο ειναι υγρό, όχι μόνο έχει μικρότερη θερμαντική ικανότητα (μέρος της θερμαντικής ικανότητας χάνεται στην ατμοποίηση της υγρασίας που περιέχει), αλλά και ειναι και πιο βαρύ. Αρα περισσότερο βάρος για λιγότερα btu. Σε σχέση με το πετρέλαιο αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει και λιγότερο απο το 1/3 , άρα για να μιλάμε για οικονομία θα πρέπει να κοστίζει λιγότερο απο το 1/3 απο το πετρέλαιο (ανα κιλό βάρους). Εαν δε συνυπολογίσουμε τις απώλειες απο την είσοδο κρύου αέρα, τότε μιλάμε για πολύ μικρή απόδοση. Θα πρέπει τα ξύλα να πουλιούνται στο 1/5 ή και πολύ λιγότερο απο το πετρέλαιο, για να λέμε ότι ειναι πιο οικονομικά.

----------


## konenas

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η θερμαντική αξία του ξύλου αλλά ότι το πετρέλαιο βγαίνει από την γη ενώ το ξύλο βρίσκεται πάνω στη γη.

Ακόμη η ρύπανση του πετρελαίου οφείλεται 1) στην διαδικασία εξόρυξης, 2) στην διαδικασία μεταφοράς, 3) στην διύλιση, 4) στην ατελή καύση 

Ρύπανση ξύλου = μόνο αν είναι βρεγμένο ( ε ρε ένα χεράκι ξύλο που σας χρειάζεται  :Smile: )

----------


## waste

εδω konenas κάνεις λάθος. Διότι ενω θεωρητικά τα ξύλα έχουν μηδενική συνεισφορα στο φαινομενο το θερμοκηπιου, λόγω της ιδιαίτερα ατελούς καύσης τους ρυπαίνουν την ατμόσφαιρα σημαντικά περισσότερο από ότι ένας καυστήρας εσωτερικής καύσης. Γιαυτό άλλωστε το λονδίνο που έκαιγε ξύλα και κάρβουνο (το κάρβουνο κάνει σχετικά πιο τέλεια καύση απο το ξύλο) είχε τη γνωστή αιθαλομίχλη.

Και στο κάτω κάτω προτιμώ να αναπνέω διοξιδιο του ανθρακα που ειναι σχετικα αδρανες παρά τα χιλια δυο κερατα βερνικια που βγαζει η καυση του ξύλου (μονοξίδια, θεια, καπνός του κώλου τα εννιαμερα, κι όλα αυτα μέσα στις ήδη επιβαρυμενες πόλεις).

δεν λεω ρομαντικο και ομορφο το σπιτι στο λιβαδι με το τζακι , αλλα δεν εχει καμία σχεση ουτε με αποδοτικη θέρμανση, ούτε με οικονομική θέρμανση (ουτε καν με οικολογια καθως θα αποψιλλωθουν ακομα περισσοτερο οι δασικες εκτασεις)...

στου anon να προσθεσω και την ατελη καυση που επισης μειωνει σημαντικα τη θερμιδικη αξια του ξύλου.

----------


## anon

Και να προσθέσω, ότι πέρα απο την συναισθηματικά όμορφη φόρτιση που μας δίνει ένα τζάκι που καίει ξύλα, τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία που σας αναφέρουμε είναι διαθέσιμα στο διαδίκτυο. Αρκεί να γουγλίσετε λιγο. Ακόμη και γείτονές μου που πέρυσι ξεσκίστηκαν να καίνε ξύλα, βλέπεις είχαν αγοράσει τόνους απο δαύτα (άλλο πρόβλημα, λόγω μικρής θερμιδικής "πυκνότητας", θέλεις πολλαπλάσιο χώρο απο πετρέλαιο για την ίδια θερμαντική αξία), και μας είχαν καταβρωμίσει με την κάπνα και την μυρωδιά, φέτος, παρόλες τις αυξήσεις, κανείς τους δεν πήρε ξύλα.

----------


## kennyyy

> εαν δεν κάνω λάθος η αποδοση του τζακιού είναι θετική για τον χώρο που ζεσταίνει (πχ σαλόνι) αλλά αρνητική για τους υπόλοιπους χώρους του σπιτιού. Διότι ο αέρας που φεύγει μέσα από την καμινάδα, δημιουργεί κενό αέρος μέσα στο σπίτι που αναπληρώνεται από εξωτερικό (κρύο) αέρα που μπαίνει από τις χαραμάδες του σπιτιού. Με λίγα λόγια ζεσταίνουμε ένα δωμάτιο και κρυώνουμε τα υπόλοιπα. 
> 
> Στα παλιά χωριατόσπιτα είχε νόημα διοτι συνήθως είχαν πρακτικά ένα δωμάτιο 
> 
> Η διαφορά είναι νομίζω ψυχολογική. Άλλωστε εάν οι άνθρωποι ήταν απόλυτες ορθολογικές μηχανές τότε θα λειτουργούσε και ο καπιταλισμός και δεν θα είχαμε τόσο ακριβό πετρέλαιο. ROFL
> 
> ΥΓ να μην μιλήσω για τη ρύπανση που προκαλούν τα τζάκια από την ατελή καύση του ξύλου


Bασικά ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι αναφέρομαι σε τζάκι που θέτει σε λειτουργια και τα θερμαντικά σώματα.  
Αλλά στο επιχείρημά σου δεν έχει και πολύ σημασία.  Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω στο επιχείρημά σου είναι...Ισχυρίζεσαι ότι αυτό μειώνει την θερμαντική αξία του τζακιού ή την εξαλείφει; Στο πρώτο μαζί σου, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο σημαντικό είναι, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι σε ένα σπίτι το τζάκι δημιουργεί τέτοια διαφορά πίεσης. Σε ένα δωμάτιο 2χ2 το δέχομαι όμως :Smile: 
Από τις χαραμάδες θα μπει κρύος αέρας εξάλλου ακόμα και χωρίς τζάκι λόγω διαφοράς θερμοκρασίας (και πίεσης φαντάζομαι).
Τεσπα δεν ξέρω, οπότε θα δεχτώ το επιχείρημα γιατί σε μένα που δεν έχω ιδέα φαντάζει λογικό :Smile: 
Δεν ξέρω γιατί απαντώ πάλι για το τζάκι απτη στιγμή που έχουμε φυσικό αέριο πλέον που το βλέπω καλύτερο και από ξύλο και από πετρέλαιο.. :Smile:

----------


## waste

εαν το τζακι δεν τραβουσε απο τις χαραμαδες αερα ίσο με τον αερα που βγαινει απο την καμιναδα , τότε θα γεμιζε το σπιτι καπνους. Η λειτουργια του τζακιου απο τη φυση της επιταχύνει την εισαγωγη παγωμενου αερα. Δεν ξερω εαν θερμιδικα το αποτελεσμα στο συνολο του σπιτιου ειναι αρνητικο ή θετικο, αυτο που ξερω ειναι πως ειναι πολυ μικροτερο απο αυτο που φανταζομαστε και νιωθουμε οταν βρισκομαστε μπροστα του.

Για παραδειγμα σε καινουργια σπιτια με καλής ποιοτητας κουφώματα, πολλές φορες χρειάζεται να ανοιγεις λιγο ενα παράθυρο για να ρουφαει σωστα το τζάκι, γιατι οι χαραμαδες που υπαρχουν (λογω καλων κουφωματων) δεν επαρκουν.


Φυσικα ενα τζακι που εκμεταλλευεται τη θερμοτητα για να ζεστανει σωματα ειναι πολυ καλυτερο και εκμεταλευεται πολυ καλυτερα την παραγωμενη θερμοτητα, αλλά δεν ξερω κανεναν που να εχει τετοιο συστημα.

και ναι ειναι δεδομενο πως το "καθαρο" φυσικό αέριο ειναι η καλύτερη λυση για θερμανση με καλή απόδοση και χαμηλους ρυπους

----------


## ZackNV

> και ναι ειναι δεδομενο πως το "καθαρο" φυσικό αέριο ειναι η καλύτερη λυση για θερμανση με καλή απόδοση και χαμηλους ρυπους


Γι' αυτό και το χρησιμοποιούν κατά κόρον εδώ στα ξένα. Βέβαια τελευταία με τις αυξήσεις στην τιμή του στο Η.Β., το ηλεκτρικό μοιάζει αρκετά οικονομική σαν εναλλακτική. Βέβαια κακά τα ψέμματα. Το φυσικό αέριο απαιτεί τεράστια υποδομή που δεν το βλέπω να λαμβάνει χώρα στην Ψαροκώστενα τις επόμενες δεκαετίες.

----------


## waste

μα η υποδομη στα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα της ελλαδας υπαρχει. το βασικο προβλημα ειναι μεχρι στιγμης η τιμη που ειναι μολις 20% φθηνοτερη απο το πετρελαιο (κατι που σημαινει τρελα κερδη για τους πωλητες). με το 20% φθηνοτερο οι πολυκατοικιες που ειχαν καυστηρα πετρελαιου δεν συμφερει πραγματικα να αγορασουν καυστηρα φυσικου αεριου και ετσι η αλλαγη δεν ειναι μαζικη.

φανταζομαι στη θεσσαλονικη που ειναι πιο κρυα και επισης πολλες κατοικιες δεν ειχαν θερμανση, το φυσικο αεριο ειναι πολυ καλη λυση.

----------


## anon

νομίζω ότι με το φυσικό αέριο, πολλοί φαντάστηκαν ότι θα βγάλουν τρελλά λεφτά, και εννοώ τόσο την εταιρία φυσικού αερίου όσο και τους τεχνίτες. Ετσι είχαμε μεγάλα τέλη σύνδεσης, κόστος για αγορά νέου καυστήρα, νέες εγκαταστάσεις σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, και ολα αυτά σε τρελλές τιμές,  και το τελικό όφελος, μια έκπτωση περίπου στο 20% το πολύ σε σχέση με το πετρέλαιο, έκανε την όλη επένδυση μη αποσβέσιμη γρήγορα, οπότε η ταλαιπωρία και το εφάπαξ κόστος κάνει την όλη ιστορία πλέον όχι ελκυστική. Στην αρχή τρέχανε όλοι να βάλουνε αέριο, τώρα είναι πιο προσεκτικοί, και ειδικά όσοι έχουν παλιές εγκαταστάσεις καλοριφέρ, που χρειάζεται αλλαγή όλοι οι σωλήνες κλπ, δεν το κάνουν, είναι απαγορευτικό.

----------


## konenas

Η οικολογική καταστροφή από το πετρέλαιο είναι αδιαμφισβήτητη. Τάνκερ άδειασαν πετρέλαιο σε όλο τον κόσμο. 

Αν τώρα στις πόλεις υπάρχει πρόβλημα από τα τζάκια, βεβαίως υπάρχει και καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε ηλεκτρικό που θα παράγεται από ανανεώσιμες μορφές ενέργειας στο σπίτι μας.

Βάλε και συ μια ανεμογεννήτρια.

----------


## waste

η χρήση ηλεκτρισμού για θερμανση είναι η λιγότερο αποδοτική χρήση που μπορείς να κανεις (και πολύ ενεργοβόρα).

τα ΑΠΕ δεν είναι για να ανοιγεις τα a/c και τις θερμαστρες, τους φούρνους και τους θερμοσίφωνες. Η ιδεα των ΑΠΕ είναι να κάνεις μια ήπια χρήση του ρεύματος.

Για τη θερμανση αυτη τη στιγμή η πιο οικονομική , και φιλική προς το περιβάλλον χρήση είναι το φυσικό αέριο. Καθε μορφη ενεργειας εχει τα θετικα της και τα αρνητικα της

----------


## shaq141a

Καποιοι μου φαίνεται έχουν ξεχάσει για πιο λόγο μαζεύτηκαν τόσοι ηγέτες στο Μπαλί. Μαζεύτηκαν για το CO2, οχι για την αιθάλη ουτε για τα ΝΟ2. Ο Νο1 εχθρός είναι το CO2. Και αν δεν το περιορίσουμε ο κόσμος σε 100 χρόνια δεν θα έχει καμία σχεση με τον σημερινό. Αυτο που πρέπει να γίνει είναι να μπει υψηλή φορολογία στα ορυκτά καύσιμα τα οποία μαζί με την αποψήλωση είναι οι αιτίες της μεγαλήτερης περιβαντολογικής καταστροφής που συντελείται τώρα στον κόσμο. Η μόνη λύση για τη θέρμανση είναι βελτιστοποίηση της μόνωσης, ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ, η οποία θα προωθηθεί από την υψηλη φορολογία των καυσίμων. Και φυσικά να απαγορευτούν δια ροπάλου πάσης φυσης ηλεκτρικές θερμαντικές συσκευές όπως θερμοσυσωρευτές.

----------


## kennyyy

όσο εμείς το σκεφτόμαστε αν θα καίμε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα ή πετρέλαιο για τη θέρμανση...
αλλού... είναι στο επόμενο βήμα.
Αλλά ναι, η ΔΕΗ θα εγκαταστήσει 50ΜW φωτοβολταικά... :Smile:

----------


## anon

> Και φυσικά να απαγορευτούν δια ροπάλου πάσης φυσης ηλεκτρικές θερμαντικές συσκευές όπως θερμοσυσωρευτές.


Μήπως εννοείς καυστηρες πετρελαίου; Γιατί με το ηλεκτρικό, ακόμη και στην περίπτωση χρήσης ορυκτών καυσίμων για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, αυτό γινεται συνήθως με χρήση φυσικού αερίου, που ειναι καλύτερο απο το αέριο, ενώ φυσικό αέριο δεν υπάρχει παρα σε λίγες περιοχές μέχρις στιγμής. Ειδικά εαν η παραγωγη ηλεκτρισμού γίνεται με μεγάλο ποσοστό απο ΑΠΕ, τότε επιβάλεται η χρήση ηλεκτρισμού για θέρμανση, μιας και δεν ρυπαίνει.

----------


## GTS

> Μήπως εννοείς καυστηρες πετρελαίου; Γιατί με το ηλεκτρικό, ακόμη και στην περίπτωση χρήσης ορυκτών καυσίμων για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, αυτό γινεται συνήθως με χρήση φυσικού αερίου, που ειναι καλύτερο απο το αέριο, ενώ φυσικό αέριο δεν υπάρχει παρα σε λίγες περιοχές μέχρις στιγμής. Ειδικά εαν η παραγωγη ηλεκτρισμού γίνεται με μεγάλο ποσοστό απο ΑΠΕ, τότε επιβάλεται η χρήση ηλεκτρισμού για θέρμανση, μιας και δεν ρυπαίνει.


Νομίζω οτί εννοεί αυτό που λέει, ότι δηλαδή η θέρμανση με τη χρήση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας είναι σαφώς οικονομικά δυσμενέστερη σε σχέση με άλλες μορφές ενέργειας. Μη κοιτάμε που εδώ η τιμή του ρεύματος είναι (ακόμα) η χαμηλότερη στην Ευρώπη...είναι αποδεδειγμένο αυτό

Επίσης, συμφωνώ απολύτως με τον φίλο που μιλάει για την ανάγκη καλύτερων μέσων μόνωσης....αυτό το είχα αναφέρει και σε πιο πάνω μήνυμα, αφού σύμφωνα με μελέτη του ΤΕΕ αν είχαμε κτίρια με σωστές μονώσεις θα εξοικονομούσαμε περίπου 30% σε ενέργεια, το οποίο είναι τεράστιο ποσοστό....

Αλλά στην Ελλάδα του φτηνού ρεύματος και των ακριβών τηελπικοινωνιών (ενώ στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο) βάζουμε τα air-condition στο φουλ και θερμοσυσσωρευτές για να ζεσταθούμε υπερφορτώνοντας το σύστημα και (κυρίως) καταστρέφοντας το περιβάλλον

----------


## CatMarg

> όσο εμείς το σκεφτόμαστε αν θα καίμε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα ή πετρέλαιο για τη θέρμανση...
> αλλού... είναι στο επόμενο βήμα.
> Αλλά ναι, η ΔΕΗ θα εγκαταστήσει 50ΜW φωτοβολταικά...


http://www.sun.com/launch/2007-1009/...jsp?cid=922034 Δες κ αυτό...έχει ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## shaq141a

> Μήπως εννοείς καυστηρες πετρελαίου; Γιατί με το ηλεκτρικό, ακόμη και στην περίπτωση χρήσης ορυκτών καυσίμων για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, αυτό γινεται συνήθως με χρήση φυσικού αερίου, που ειναι καλύτερο απο το αέριο, ενώ φυσικό αέριο δεν υπάρχει παρα σε λίγες περιοχές μέχρις στιγμής. Ειδικά εαν η παραγωγη ηλεκτρισμού γίνεται με μεγάλο ποσοστό απο ΑΠΕ, τότε επιβάλεται η χρήση ηλεκτρισμού για θέρμανση, μιας και δεν ρυπαίνει.


Καθόλου μα καθόλου καλύτερο δεν είναι το φυσικό αέριο. Περίπου τα ίδια ποσά CO2 παράγονται από την καύση του φυσικού αεριου με την καύση πετρελαίου.

Μονώστε τα σπίτια σας γιατί χανωμαστε.



Off Topic


		Anon τι έπινες οταν το έγραφες αυτό  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## anon

Off Topic



Σορρυ, κεκτημένη ταχύτητα. 

Γιατί με το ηλεκτρικό, ακόμη και στην περίπτωση χρήσης ορυκτών καυσίμων για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, αυτό γινεται συνήθως με χρήση φυσικού αερίου, που ειναι καλύτερο απο το *πετρέλαιο*, ενώ φυσικό αέριο  δεν υπάρχει παρα σε λίγες περιοχές μέχρις στιγμής *για οικιακή χρήση όπως πχ θέρμανση ή κουζίνα, ακόμα και στην Θεσσαλονικη και στην Αθήνα*



Τα σύγχρονα σπίτια έχουν καλές μονώσεις, ίσως θα μπορούσε ναναι και λιγο καλύτερα. Το πρόβλημα σχετικά με τις μονώσεις είναι τα τόσα παλιά οικοδομήματα, χωρίς μόνωση και καλά κουφώματα. Το κόστος είναι υπέρογκο. Κοστίζει περισσότερο σε ανακαίνηση απο ότι σε νέα κατοικία. Ενα κούφωμα, με διπλά τζάμια, πλαστικό (δεν μιλώ για αλουμινίου, ειναι ακριβότερα), έχει κόστος πάνω απο 100,000 δραχμές στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, και τα ποιοτικά πιάνουν περισσότερα. Χώρια τα περαστικά. Οσο για να βάλεις μόνωση, άστα να πάνε

----------


## shaq141a

> Τα σύγχρονα σπίτια έχουν καλές μονώσεις, ίσως θα μπορούσε ναναι και λιγο καλύτερα. Το πρόβλημα σχετικά με τις μονώσεις είναι τα τόσα παλιά οικοδομήματα, χωρίς μόνωση και καλά κουφώματα. Το κόστος είναι υπέρογκο. Κοστίζει περισσότερο σε ανακαίνηση απο ότι σε νέα κατοικία. Ενα κούφωμα, με διπλά τζάμια, πλαστικό (δεν μιλώ για αλουμινίου, ειναι ακριβότερα), έχει κόστος πάνω απο 100,000 δραχμές στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, και τα ποιοτικά πιάνουν περισσότερα. Χώρια τα περαστικά. Οσο για να βάλεις μόνωση, άστα να πάνε




Off Topic



Στο Ηράκλειο που αρκετά σπίτια είναι πανάρχαιο-αυθαιρετο-αθλια λέμε ένα ρητό. Να πέσει μία βομβα να ισωπεδώσει την πόλη για να την χτησουμε από την αρχή  :Thinking:

----------


## kennyyy

> http://www.sun.com/launch/2007-1009/...jsp?cid=922034 Δες κ αυτό...έχει ενδιαφέρον.


λάθος link ή δεν έχω humor? :Smile: ...
Το μόνο σχετικό που βρήκα είναι αυτό:



> ...which combines the industry's lowest power consumption with double the cores, sixteen times the threads, and four times the throughput of competitive offerings, the new CoolThreads servers deliver massive gains in performance while cutting space, power, and cooling costs...


Το οποίο δεν συγκρίνεται φυσικά με τεχνολογία για φωτοβολταικά πιο φτηνά από το λιγνίτη...! Το δεύτερο είναι μια τομή που θα φέρει τα φωτοβολταικά σε μαζική χρήση.
Είναι ενδιαφέρον πάντως. Όσο ενδιαφέρον μπορεί να είναι κάτι της sun εντέλει :Smile:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Ναι αλλά το φχαριστιέσαι τουλάχιστον...άλλη ομορφιά να μυρίζεις το καμμένο ξύλο...


Εκεί συμφωνούμε απόλυτα.  :Smile: 
Εμείς όμως το βλέπουμε καθαρά από οικονομικής άποψης. :RTFM: 

........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης added 7 Minutes and 1 Seconds later........




> Καποιοι μου φαίνεται έχουν ξεχάσει για πιο λόγο μαζεύτηκαν τόσοι ηγέτες στο Μπαλί. Μαζεύτηκαν για το CO2, οχι για την αιθάλη ουτε για τα ΝΟ2. Ο Νο1 εχθρός είναι το CO2. Και αν δεν το περιορίσουμε ο κόσμος σε 100 χρόνια δεν θα έχει καμία σχεση με τον σημερινό. Αυτο που πρέπει να γίνει είναι να μπει υψηλή φορολογία στα ορυκτά καύσιμα τα οποία μαζί με την αποψήλωση είναι οι αιτίες της μεγαλήτερης περιβαντολογικής καταστροφής που συντελείται τώρα στον κόσμο. Η μόνη λύση για τη θέρμανση είναι βελτιστοποίηση της μόνωσης, ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ, η οποία θα προωθηθεί από την υψηλη φορολογία των καυσίμων. Και φυσικά να απαγορευτούν δια ροπάλου πάσης φυσης ηλεκτρικές θερμαντικές συσκευές όπως θερμοσυσωρευτές.


Όσον αφορά στην κατανάλωση ενέργειας για το σπίτι, το καταλαβαίνω. Τί όμως μπορεί να γίνει με την ενέργεια που χρειαζόμαστε για τις μεταφορές, τη βιομηχανία, την αγροτική ενέργεια, κ.λ.π......?

........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης added 6 Minutes and 30 Seconds later........




> Καποιοι μου φαίνεται έχουν ξεχάσει για πιο λόγο μαζεύτηκαν τόσοι ηγέτες στο Μπαλί.........


Έτσι όπως έχουν καταντήσει τα πράγματα, εφόσον δεν βλέπω να έχει και θεαματικά αποτελέσματα η συνάντηση, μόνο για να κάνουν τουρισμό πήγαν εκεί, φίλε μου.  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## fotopoar

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι η κύρια λύση είναι η θερμομόνωση και η βελτίωση των συστημάτων κεντρικής θέρμανσης για την οικιακή κατανάλωση. Οι παλιές πολυκατοικίες είναι δράμα. Ο πρώτος όροφος ανοίγει τα παράθυρα και ο τελευταίος βάζει αερόθερμο. Δεν έχω δει κανέναν από όσους μένουν χαμηλά να κλείνουν λίγο τις κάνουλες των σωμάτων ή να βάζουν λιγότερες φέτες. Ακόμα και όταν αλλάζουν τους καυστήρες σε αέριο, δεν βάζει κανένας θερμοστάτη ή αυτονομίες λόγο κόστους.
Ένα φίλος που μένει τέρμα πάνω πλήρωσε θερμομόνωση από την τσέπη του και το καλοκαίρι ειδικά είναι απίστευτη η διαφορά. 15 βαθμούς κάτω. Σε 3-4 χρόνια θα έχει πάρει πίσω τα λεφτά του από το ρεύμα του κλιματισμού και το πετρέλαιο.

----------


## CatMarg

> λάθος link ή δεν έχω humor?...
> Το μόνο σχετικό που βρήκα είναι αυτό:
> 
> Το οποίο δεν συγκρίνεται φυσικά με τεχνολογία για φωτοβολταικά πιο φτηνά από το λιγνίτη...! Το δεύτερο είναι μια τομή που θα φέρει τα φωτοβολταικά σε μαζική χρήση.
> Είναι ενδιαφέρον πάντως. Όσο ενδιαφέρον μπορεί να είναι κάτι της sun εντέλει


Ωχ!!!λάθος...άλλο ήθελα να σου στείλω...τώρα τόδα.Θα το βρω γιατί τα μπέρδεψα.σορι. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## waste

λοιπόν μερικά στοιχεία για τα τζάκια το ξύλο και το πετρέλαιο.

ενεργειακή απόδοση ξύλου(15%υγρασία)     16MJ το κιλό
ενεργειακή απόδοση πετρελαίου                  46MJ το κιλό

οι πιθανότητες τα ξύλα μας να έχουν 15% υγρασία μονο είναι ελάχιστες αλλά συνεχίζουμε.

ενεργειακή απόδοση ανά ευρωλεπτό κόστους

ξύλο        0,94MJ
πετρέλαιο  0,67MJ

Απόδοση τζακιού ανοικτού τύπου 10-20% (για τις κρύες μέρες η αποδοση ειναι και αρνητική)
απόδοση καυστήρα πετρελαίου 85% (μείων απώλειες στις σωληνώσεις το πολύ 20%)

άρα απόδοση ενέργειας στο εσωτερικό του σπιτιού
0,19MJ το ευρωλεπτό για το ξύλο
0,46ΜJ το ευρωλεπτό για το πετρέλαιο.

Απώλεια θερμου αέρα από την καμινάδα του τζακιού (6-10 κυβικά μέτρα το λεπτό). Με λίγα λόγια για όσο καλή μόνωση κι εαν μιλάμε εαν δεν μπαίνει τόσος φρέσκος αέρας μέσα στο σπίτι το τζάκι καπνίζει.

Ρυπανση σε μικροσωματίδια 50 γραμμαρια την ώρα ισοδύναμο με 2000χλμ με τη χρήση αυτοκινήτου.

φυσικά υπάρχουν και αποδοτικότεροι τρόποι κάψεις ξύλα, αλλά εμείς μιλάμε για το κλασσικό τζάκι ανοικτού τύπου που έχουν τα περισσότερα σπίτια. Ενδεικτικά οι στόφες κλειστού τύπου έχουν απόδοση γύρω στο 80% . 

Αρα μέχρι να αποκτήσετε ξυλόσομπα κλειστού τύπου το ξύλο που καίτε στο τυπικό τζάκι κοστίζει διπλά απόσο το πετρέλαιο και παράγει τεράστιες ποσοτητες βλαβερών μικροσωματιδίων.

----------


## antonios13

παντως απο οτι ξερω οι εταιρειες κινητης τηλ/νιας χρησιμοποιουν φωτοβολταικα στις κεραιες τους πανω στα βουνα και δεν εχουν αναγκη απο ρευμα

----------


## GTS

> παντως απο οτι ξερω οι εταιρειες κινητης τηλ/νιας χρησιμοποιουν φωτοβολταικα στις κεραιες τους πανω στα βουνα και δεν εχουν αναγκη απο ρευμα


Αυτό νομίζω δεν είναι εντελώς ορθό, αφού στάνταρ χρησιμοποιούν γεννήτριες πετρελαίου παράλληλα με τα φωτοβολταϊκά, τα οποία άλλωστε είναι σε λίγους σταθμούς

----------


## antonios13

οι γεννητριες αναβουν οταν δεν υπαρχει ηλιος την υπολυπη μερα παιζουν με φωτοβολταικα και μπαταριες

----------


## GTS

> οι γεννητριες αναβουν οταν δεν υπαρχει ηλιος την υπολυπη μερα παιζουν με φωτοβολταικα και μπαταριες


Έχω βρεθεί σε σταθμό με ηλιοφάνεια και λειτουργούσε η γεννήτρια...πιο παλιά όμως (πριν 5 χρόνια)

----------


## vagdsl

Ρεύμα με «ταρίφα» για οικονομία

"Ηλεκτρονικούς μετρητές κατανάλωσης ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος σχεδιάζει να εγκαταστήσει η ΔΕΗ σε κάθε σπίτι μέσα στα επόμενα χρόνια, έτσι ώστε κάθε νοικοκυριό να γνωρίζει ανά πάσα στιγμή πόσο καταναλώνουν."



Off Topic


		Δεν ξέρω πόση δόση πραγματικότητας έχει το συγκεκριμένο ρεπορτάζ που γίνεται με αφορμή την συνάντηση του ΥΠΑΝ με τον πρόεδρο της Enel στην Ιταλία, αλλά, πέρα από τις πιθανές επιδράσεις στην κατανάλωση,  μιλάμε για 7 εκ. σημεία που θα πρέπει να επικοινωνούν με κάποιο κεντρικό σύστημα.

Τι τηλεπικοινωνιακές υποδομές χρειάζεται ένα τέτοιο project? και από που θα τις πάρει η ΔΕΗ?

----------


## anon

Μέσα απο τις ίδιες τις γραμμές διάθεσης ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.

----------


## kennyyy

> Ρεύμα με «ταρίφα» για οικονομία
> 
> "Ηλεκτρονικούς μετρητές κατανάλωσης ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος σχεδιάζει να εγκαταστήσει η ΔΕΗ σε κάθε σπίτι μέσα στα επόμενα χρόνια, έτσι ώστε κάθε νοικοκυριό να γνωρίζει ανά πάσα στιγμή πόσο καταναλώνουν."
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> ...


Το ρεπορτάζ δεν ξέρω αν είναι πραγματικό, πάντως γενικά αυτό υπάρχει και είναι υλοποιημένο σε άλλες ΔΕΗ ανά το Δυτικό Κόσμο...
Ο τελικός στόχος είναι να έχεις και έξυπνο πλυντήριο κλπ και να μπορείς να αποφασίσεις πότε θες να βάλεις μπουγάδα, ανάλογα με την τιμή (για την οποία θα σε ενημερώνει το πλυντήριο...) για νυχτερινό ρεύμα κλπ...
Και φυσικά απτην πλευρά της κάθε ΔΕΗ, δε χρειάζεται καν να στέλνει κόσμο να κοιτάει τους μετρητές, ελαχιστοποιούνται τα περιθώρια λάθους στη μέτρηση και μπορεί να προβλέψει τη ζήτηση φορτίου με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια.
Τηλ/νιακά, από τις γραμμές της ΔΕΗ άνετα περνάει τέτοιος ρυθμός δεδομένων.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> παντως απο οτι ξερω οι εταιρειες κινητης τηλ/νιας χρησιμοποιουν φωτοβολταικα στις κεραιες τους πανω στα βουνα και δεν εχουν αναγκη απο ρευμα


Αυτό θ' άπρεπε να εφαρμοστεί σε όλα τα μικρά νησάκια της Ελλάδας. Και όπως ξέρετε υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά.

........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης added 5 Minutes and 58 Seconds later........

Καιρός ήταν να εφαρμοστούν και στην Ελλάδα, μοντέρνοι τρόποι καταμέτρησης της κατανάλωσης του ρεύματος και κυρίως να δώσουν τη δυνατότητα στους καταναλωτές να χρησιμοποιούν το φτηνό ρεύμα (εκτός αιχμής) κατά βούληση και όχι με τη σημερινή διαδικασία, που καθιστά τη σύνδεση του νυκτερινού αν όχι αδύνατη, πάρα πολύ δύσκολη.

----------


## ZAGNA

Εγώ ξέρω ότι η Ελλάδα είναι από τις τελευταίες στο θέμα ενεργειακής ευαισθησίας και μάλλον από ότι βλέπω εκεί θα μείνει....δυστυχώς.

----------


## 21century

Είμαστε έτη φωτός πίσω αφού για έρευνα και τεχνολογία ξοδέυουμε μόνο ένα μικρο ποσοστό του Προυπολογισμού, αυτό το γνωρίζουν οι πάντες..

----------


## CatMarg

> Αυτό θ' άπρεπε να εφαρμοστεί σε όλα τα μικρά νησάκια της Ελλάδας. Και όπως ξέρετε υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης added 5 Minutes and 58 Seconds later........
> 
> Καιρός ήταν να εφαρμοστούν και στην Ελλάδα, μοντέρνοι τρόποι καταμέτρησης της κατανάλωσης του ρεύματος και κυρίως να δώσουν τη δυνατότητα στους καταναλωτές να χρησιμοποιούν το φτηνό ρεύμα (εκτός αιχμής) κατά βούληση και όχι με τη σημερινή διαδικασία, που καθιστά τη σύνδεση του νυκτερινού αν όχι αδύνατη, πάρα πολύ δύσκολη.


Ετσι είναι....εγώ έχω νυχτερινό εδώ κ πολλά χρόνια κ πρέπει να περιμένω νάρθει 12 για να βάλω πλυντήριο,θερμοσίφωνα κλπ.Μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία! :Thumb down: 




> Εγώ ξέρω ότι η Ελλάδα είναι από τις τελευταίες στο θέμα ενεργειακής ευαισθησίας και μάλλον από ότι βλέπω εκεί θα μείνει....δυστυχώς.


Αυτό βλέπω κ εγώ,δυστυχώς.... :Sad: 




> Είμαστε έτη φωτός πίσω αφού για έρευνα και τεχνολογία ξοδέυουμε μόνο ένα μικρο ποσοστό του Προυπολογισμού, αυτό το γνωρίζουν οι πάντες..


Ηθελα νάξερα *που κ γιατί* ξοδεύεται το μεγάλο ποσοστό του προυπολογισμού! :Evil:

----------


## konenas

Ο προϋπολογισμός δεν συντάσσεται για να λύσει τα προβλήματα της χώρας μας και των κατοίκων της. Συντάσσεται να λύσει τα προβλήματα των 300 και των γύρω από αυτούς. 

Τι προϋπολογισμό να βγάλουν όταν μια μικρή χώρα αναγκάζεται να αγοράσει όπλα χωρίς να υπάρχουν εχθροί; Όλα για την ρεμούλα.

Και οι κάτοικοί της συμπεριφέρονται σαν τους ραγιάδες προσπαθώντας να κλέψουν το "κράτος" και κλέβουν την τσέπη τους.

Που πάνε οι στρατηγικές για εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας και πόρων όταν ο αγρότης σπαταλά νερό και πετρέλαιο για να πετάει τα σπαρτά του, όταν ο επιχειρηματίας αγοράζει το ρεύμα πιο φθηνά από τον πολίτη, όταν ο πολίτης καίει ξύλα και βάζει το air-conditioning και ο δημοσιογράφος του λέει ότι πρέπει να αυξηθεί η τιμή του ρεύματος για να κάνει οικονομία;

Ποια εξοικονόμηση; Όταν βγαίνουμε κάθε πρωί να πάμε στη δουλειά μας με αυτοκίνητο και φτάνουμε μετά από 1 ώρα εκεί που αν πηγαίναμε με τα πόδια θα κάναμε μισή;

Χρειάζονται λύσεις άμεσες. Χρειάζεται να αλλάξει η κατάσταση. 

Πώς;

----------


## GTS

> Ρεύμα με «ταρίφα» για οικονομία
> 
> "Ηλεκτρονικούς μετρητές κατανάλωσης ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος σχεδιάζει να εγκαταστήσει η ΔΕΗ σε κάθε σπίτι μέσα στα επόμενα χρόνια, έτσι ώστε κάθε νοικοκυριό να γνωρίζει ανά πάσα στιγμή πόσο καταναλώνουν."


Γιατί, πρέπει να μπουν οι ηλεκτρονικοί μετρητές για να "γνωρίζουν οι καταναλωτές" πόσο καταναλώνουν??? Τώρα δε μπορούν να το δουν, στραβοί είναι?

Οι χαζομάρες και οι...κοτσάνες από "δημοσιογράφους" συνεχίζουν ακάθεκτες...

........Auto merged post: GTS added 1 Minutes and 5 Seconds later........




> Το ρεπορτάζ δεν ξέρω αν είναι πραγματικό, *πάντως γενικά αυτό υπάρχει και είναι υλοποιημένο σε άλλες ΔΕΗ ανά το Δυτικό Κόσμο...*
> Ο τελικός στόχος είναι να έχεις και έξυπνο πλυντήριο κλπ και να μπορείς να αποφασίσεις πότε θες να βάλεις μπουγάδα, ανάλογα με την τιμή (για την οποία θα σε ενημερώνει το πλυντήριο...) για νυχτερινό ρεύμα κλπ...
> Και φυσικά απτην πλευρά της κάθε ΔΕΗ, δε χρειάζεται καν να στέλνει κόσμο να κοιτάει τους μετρητές, ελαχιστοποιούνται τα περιθώρια λάθους στη μέτρηση και μπορεί να προβλέψει τη ζήτηση φορτίου με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια.
> Τηλ/νιακά, από τις γραμμές της ΔΕΗ άνετα περνάει τέτοιος ρυθμός δεδομένων.


Μπορείς να μας πεις 2-3 ΔΕΗ στις οποίες αυτό έχει ήδη υλοποιηθεί?

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Γιατί, πρέπει να μπουν οι ηλεκτρονικοί μετρητές για να "γνωρίζουν οι καταναλωτές" πόσο καταναλώνουν??? Τώρα δε μπορούν να το δουν, στραβοί είναι?
> Οι χαζομάρες και οι...κοτσάνες από "δημοσιογράφους" συνεχίζουν ακάθεκτες...
> 
> Μπορείς να μας πεις 2-3 ΔΕΗ στις οποίες αυτό έχει ήδη υλοποιηθεί?


Χωρίς να είμαι ειδήμων, φίλε GTS, μπορώ να σου πω οτι τα συστήματα αυτά δεν σου επιτρέπουν μόνο να ξέρεις πόσες KWhs έχεις καταναλώσει, αλλά να ξέρεις ανά πάσα στιγμή του 24ώρου, πόσο στοιχίζει η κιλοβατώρα και ανάλογα να πράξεις.
Αυτό που θα ήταν πιο δημοκρατικό και πιο εύχρηστο, από μέρους της ΔΕΗ, θα ήταν οι μετρητές των καταναλωτών να ήταν ενιαίοι και οι χρεώσεις να γίνονται ανάλογα με την ταρίφα της στιγμής. Π.χ. είναι μεσάνυχτα, φτηνό ρεύμα. Είναι 10 το πρωί, το μέγιστο της ταρίφας. Έτσι αν έβλεπα εγώ ότι η ταρίφα της στιγμής είναι υψηλή, θα περίμενα λίγο για να βάλω τον θερμοσίφωνα π.χ.
Αυτά εν ολίγοις, για τι το θέμα είναι πολύ μεγάλο και χρειάζεται ανάλυση.

----------


## GTS

> Χωρίς να είμαι ειδήμων, φίλε GTS, μπορώ να σου πω οτι τα συστήματα αυτά δεν σου επιτρέπουν μόνο να ξέρεις πόσες KWhs έχεις καταναλώσει, αλλά να ξέρεις ανά πάσα στιγμή του 24ώρου, πόσο στοιχίζει η κιλοβατώρα και ανάλογα να πράξεις.
> Αυτό που θα ήταν πιο δημοκρατικό και πιο εύχρηστο, από μέρους της ΔΕΗ, θα ήταν οι μετρητές των καταναλωτών να ήταν ενιαίοι και οι χρεώσεις να γίνονται ανάλογα με την ταρίφα της στιγμής. Π.χ. είναι μεσάνυχτα, φτηνό ρεύμα. Είναι 10 το πρωί, το μέγιστο της ταρίφας. Έτσι αν έβλεπα εγώ ότι η ταρίφα της στιγμής είναι υψηλή, θα περίμενα λίγο για να βάλω τον θερμοσίφωνα π.χ.
> Αυτά εν ολίγοις, για τι το θέμα είναι πολύ μεγάλο και χρειάζεται ανάλυση.


Πολύ σωστά... :One thumb up:  Επιτρέπουν τη διαφορετική τιμολόγηση ακόμα και μέσα στο 24ωρο

----------


## yan73

Να "ξαναζεστανω" το θεμα με τα φωτοβολταικα.

Με τον συνωστισμο που επεσε στις αιτησεις ΡΑΕ και κυβερνηση δεν ξερουν πια τι να κανουν και πως να τις μοιρασουν.
Δυο σεναρια μπορειτε να δειτε εδω
http://www.reporter.gr/default.asp?p...art_aid=120432
Για Κρητη συγκεκριμενα συζητειται και περιπτωση διπλασιασμου της ισχυος ωστε να ικανοποιηθουν οι περισσοτερες αιτησεις.

Και την ωρα που εμεις παιζουμε μικροπολιτικα και μεγαλοικονομικα συμφεροντα και σε αυτο τον τομεα,στο Scientific Αmerican Ιανουαριου κυριο θεμα ειναι η οικονομικα και επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενη προταση ομαδας επιστημονων για πληρη αποδεσμευση της Αμερικανικης οικονομιας απο το πετρελαιο μεχρι το 2050 με τη χρηση ηλιακης ενεργειας.
Συγκεκριμενα προτεινουν συνδυασμενη χρηση φωτοβολταικων παρκων εγκατεστημενων σε μια τεραστια αγονη περιοχη των ΝΔ Πολιτειων που θα καλυπτουν 30.000 τετραγωνικα μιλια.Υπολογιζουν οτι θα εχουν απο εκει το 69% της ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας που καταναλωνουν δημιουργωντας ταυτοχρονα 3.000.000 νεες θεσεις εργασιας  και φυσικα μειωνοντας εντυπωσιακα την περιβαλλοντικη μολυνση.
Αυτα αλλου...

----------


## CatMarg

> Χωρίς να είμαι ειδήμων, φίλε GTS, μπορώ να σου πω οτι τα συστήματα αυτά δεν σου επιτρέπουν μόνο να ξέρεις πόσες KWhs έχεις καταναλώσει, αλλά να ξέρεις ανά πάσα στιγμή του 24ώρου, πόσο στοιχίζει η κιλοβατώρα και ανάλογα να πράξεις.
> Αυτό που θα ήταν πιο δημοκρατικό και πιο εύχρηστο, από μέρους της ΔΕΗ, θα ήταν οι μετρητές των καταναλωτών να ήταν ενιαίοι και οι χρεώσεις να γίνονται ανάλογα με την ταρίφα της στιγμής. Π.χ. είναι μεσάνυχτα, φτηνό ρεύμα. Είναι 10 το πρωί, το μέγιστο της ταρίφας. Έτσι αν έβλεπα εγώ ότι η ταρίφα της στιγμής είναι υψηλή, θα περίμενα λίγο για να βάλω τον θερμοσίφωνα π.χ.
> Αυτά εν ολίγοις, για τι το θέμα είναι πολύ μεγάλο και χρειάζεται ανάλυση.


Σωστόοος! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## konenas

Μα, λύσεις υπάρχουν.

Ποιος τις διαλέγει;

Υπάρχει θέληση ή μόνο πολιτικό κόστος;

Όταν χρειάζονταν να κάνουν μια αύξηση στους μισθούς τους την έκαναν χωρίς να πάρουμε μυρουδιά.

Όταν ζεσταίνονταν αγόρασαν air-conditioners σε μια νύχτα και τα τοποθέτησαν την επόμενη σε όλη τη Βουλή. Κανένα από αυτά δεν είναι inverter!.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Μα, λύσεις υπάρχουν.
> Ποιος τις διαλέγει;
> Υπάρχει θέληση ή μόνο πολιτικό κόστος;
> Όταν χρειάζονταν να κάνουν μια αύξηση στους μισθούς τους την έκαναν χωρίς να πάρουμε μυρουδιά.
> Όταν ζεσταίνονταν αγόρασαν air-conditioners σε μια νύχτα και τα τοποθέτησαν την επόμενη σε όλη τη Βουλή. Κανένα από αυτά δεν είναι inverter!.


Τώρα όμως που τους πιέζει το SKY με την καμπάνια που ξεκίνησαν, αλλάζουν όλους τους λαμπτήρες με οικολογικούς, για να δώσουν το καλό παράδειγμα όπως λένε.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Chris_Nik

Η λυση ειναι μια...


ΑΠΕ :Respekt:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Η λυση ειναι μια...  ΑΠΕ


Δεν θα το έλεγα έτσι. 
Όλες οι οικολογικές προτάσεις είναι αυτές που θα επιτρέψουν να βρεθεί η σωστή λύση. Αρκεί να καταφέρουμε να πιέσουμε και κυρίως να πείσουμε τους αρμοδίους να πάρουν τις σωστές αποφάσεις.  :Bla Bla:

----------


## konenas

> Δεν θα το έλεγα έτσι. 
> Όλες οι οικολογικές προτάσεις είναι αυτές που θα επιτρέψουν να βρεθεί η σωστή λύση. Αρκεί να καταφέρουμε να πιέσουμε και κυρίως να πείσουμε τους αρμοδίους να πάρουν τις σωστές αποφάσεις.


Ρίξε μια ματιά παραπάνω  :Bla Bla:  :Bla Bla:  :Bla Bla:  :Bla Bla:  :Bla Bla:  :Bla Bla:  :Bla Bla:  :Bla Bla:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, "Ελλαδιστάν γαρ".   :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## 21century

Σε αυτό συμφωνούμε απάντες. Η ουσία είναι ότι μέχρι στιγμής στην χωρα μας δεν έχουμε διαπιστώσει ένα οργανωμένο σχέδιο αντιμετώπισης της ενεργειακής κρίσης παρότι έχουμε αρκετές εναλλακτικές λύσεις ιδίως με τον αγωγό φυσικού αερίου που θεωρείαι έργο στρατηγικής σημασίας..

----------


## konenas

Off Topic



Όλοι λοιπόν ξέρουμε τι πρέπει να γίνει αλλά αυτοί που πρέπει να πάρουν αποφάσεις για το πώς, σφυράνε αδιάφορα γιατί δεν ξέρουν πώς να στήσουν τους διαγωνισμούς για να πάρουν προμήθειες χωρίς να τους καταλάβουν ή περιμένουν μέχρι να καταλαγιάσει το άλλο ακάνδαλο ώστε να το παίξουν όπως τους αρέσει.

Τώρα όμως το ένα σκάνδαλο σκάει μετά το άλλο, φωτιές, μίζες, αποχαρακτηρισμοί δασών και αρχαίων, υγεία, παιδεία, siemens, στρατός κλπ κλπ

Ενώ οι άλλοι από κάτω που τους βλέπουν τους ψηφίζουν για άλλη μια φορά.

Πως το έγραψε ο ένας φίλος Όπου κι αν πάω η  Ελλάδα με πληγώνει γιαυτό δεν πάω πουθενά.
Προσθέτω : Είμαι γεμάτος πληγές.

Το σύνθημά μου "Αλλαγή στην αλλαγή της αλλαγής".




Α! Στήνουνε νέο αγωγό πετρελαίου με Τουρκία (οικολογικό!), εξέδρες πετρελαίου στο Αιγαίο και πυρηνικό σταθμό οι γείτονες Αλβανοί και νέο οι Βούλγαροι.

Οι ΑΠΕ μας μαράνανε εμάς.

----------


## droulas13

Παιδια να το πω και απο δω.


Ψαχτειτε ΟΛΟΙ σας για οικολογικες λαμπες στο σπιτι, αμαρτια απο το θεο να μην τις αλλαξουμε ολοι οπου μπορουμε και δεν προκαλει αισθητικα(σε κανα πολυελαιο πχ)


Μπορει το αρχικο κοστος να ειναι μεγαλο και αποθαρυντικο αλλα θα εχεις και κερδοσ μονο απο τον πρωτο χρονο και μετα μπορει να βγαλεις τα λεφτα σου μεχρι και 10 φορες μεχρι να χαλασουν! Και δεν σπανε οπως οι πυρακτωσεως. Χωρια το περιβαντολογιο οφελος που εκει ειναι ολο το ζουμι. Προσωπικα στο σπιτι μου και στην πολυκατοικια γενικοτερα εχω αλλαξει συνολικα πανω απο 50 λαμπες και με υπολογισμουσ που εχω κανει γλυτωνω το χρονο περιπου 3.500 χιλιαδες kw δηλαδη με απελευρερονονται 7 τονοι ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟΙ διοξυδιου του ανθρακα το χρονο, και αυτο μονο απο μια πολυκατοικια!!

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Κι εγώ τις άλλαξα σχεδόν όλες στο σπίτι και τώρα ξέρω οτι έχω την ελάχιστη κατανάλωση με τον ίδιο φωτισμό στα δωμάτια. Το μόνο τους κουσούρι είναι οτι πρέπει να περιμένεις μερικά δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι να ζεσταθούν και να αποδώσουν το μέγιστο της φωτεινότητάς τους.

----------


## CatMarg

Κι'εγώ τις έχω αλλάξει σχεδόν όλες.Εκτος απ'αυτές με το απαίσιο σχήμα,υπάρχουν και οι στρογγυλές πούναι φυσιολογικές στο σχήμα τους.Η αισθητική παίζει πάντα ρόλο!

----------


## konenas

Οι λάμπες αυτές είναι μονόδρομος, αλλά να γνωρίζετε ότι δεν είναι τόσο οικολογικές, ούτε έχουν αρκετή διάρκεια όσο λένε.

----------


## droulas13

Στο τοιχο της πολυκατοικιας γυρω γυρω εχουμε 7 λαμπες που τις αναβουμε αυτοματα καθημερινα καπου 10 ωρες τους τελευταιους 28 μηνες, κανε τα μαθηματικα λοιπον :Smile:  Και μιλαμε αντεχουν υπο τραγικές συνθηκες χειμωνα καλοκαιρι, φαντασου μεσα σε ενα σπιτι ποσο θα αντεχουν!

----------


## CatMarg

> Οι λάμπες αυτές είναι μονόδρομος, αλλά να γνωρίζετε ότι δεν είναι τόσο οικολογικές, ούτε έχουν αρκετή διάρκεια όσο λένε.


Τι θα πει είναι μονόδρομος?Δεν το κατάλαβα. :Thinking: (κάτι σαν τα ναρκωτικά μήπως? :Razz: )

----------


## lsavvaid

πάντως αν γεμίζαμε το αιγαίο με ανεμογεννήτριες θα κάναμε και εξαγωγές ενέργειας. υπάρχουν ανεμογεννήτριες που η μία, το τονίζω η μια ,παράγει 120 μεγαβάτ. Εχει ύψος αν θυμάμαι καλά 120 μετρα και πτερύγια εξήντα μέτρα. κοστίζει βέβαια αρκετά αλλά πάλι κερδισμένος βγαίνεις. Και φυσικά στο αιγαίο υπάρχει πολύς χώρος.

........Auto merged post: leonidas_savaidis added 1 Minutes and 28 Seconds later........

το είχα δει σε ντοκιμαντέρ και νομίζω η εταιρία που την κατασκευάζει  είναι ισπανική

----------


## anon

120 είναι μάλλον απίθανο. Η μεγαλύτερη ανεμογεννήτρια που ξέρω είναι η Enercon - 112 που βγάζει 6 MW ισχύ. Αυτή όντως είχε τόσο ύψος και διάμετρο έλικα 112 μέτρα! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enercon

----------


## vagdsl

Και μιά αναφορά στο θέμα-ταμπού της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας:

Γιατί πρέπει να τολμήσουμε το κρίσιμο βήμα προς την πυρηνική ενέργεια.

----------


## konenas

Χα! 
Εγώ λέω να περιμένουμε να βάλουμε πυρηνική σύντηξη.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Οι λάμπες αυτές είναι μονόδρομος, αλλά να γνωρίζετε ότι δεν είναι τόσο οικολογικές, ούτε έχουν αρκετή διάρκεια όσο λένε.


Όχι μόνο δεν είναι οικολογικές, αλλά είναι και επικίνδυνες όπως είπε κάποιος επιστήμονας στην TV.  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> 120 είναι μάλλον απίθανο. Η μεγαλύτερη ανεμογεννήτρια που ξέρω είναι η Enercon - 112 που βγάζει 6 MW ισχύ. Αυτή όντως είχε τόσο ύψος και διάμετρο έλικα 112 μέτρα! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enercon


Δελιτε αυτό:

----------


## waste

για να συμπληρώσω τον anon και για να μη μπλεκόμαστε, η ανεμογεννήτρια των 6 MW δεν παράγει 6MW παραμόνο όταν ο αέρας έχει ταχύστητα γύρω στα 14-15m/s. Επειδη οι συνηθισμένες ταχύτητες είναι γύρω στα 6-7m/s τότε για κάθε ανεμογεννήτρια των 6MW θα πρέπει να υπολογίζουμε παραγωγή γύρω στο 20-30%. Τώρα επιπλέον όταν η ταχύτητα του ανέμου είναι μόλις 2-3m/s οι περισσότερες ανεμογεννητριες (πλην enercon) δεν παράγουν τίποτα 

για να αντικαταστήσεις ένα μόνο εργοστάσιο λιγνήτη 1600MW θα πρέπει λοιπον να έχεις γύρω στις 8000 ανεμογεννήτριες του 1MW και πάλι δεν θα παίρνεις το ίδια παραγωγη 24/7...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Δείτε εδώ μια μελέτη για την αιολική ενέργεια, που έγινε από μαθητές λυκείου στην Κύπρο:

http://website.lineone.net/~cioannou...nalProject.pdf

----------


## anon

Mπορεί να θέλεις 8000 ανεμογεννήτριες του 1MW, φυσικά μπορείς να αποθηκευεις ενέργεια πχ με υδροταμιευτήρες, μπορει να έχει μεγαλύτερο αρχικό κόστος κατασκευής, αλλά είναι καθαρή, έχει μικρότερο κόστος λειτουργίας (βασικά συντήρηση), άρα μπορεις να έχεις σταθερές τις τιμές ενέργειας. Πχ μια μικρή 20Kw ανεμογεννήτρια κοστίζει 15000 δολλάρια (κάπου 10,000 ευρώ δηλαδή). Για μεγάλα αιολικά πάρκα μιλάνε για κόστος ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο ανεμογεννήτριες, κάτω απο 4σεντς την κιλοβατώρα. ΑΠλά το κόστος ανεβαίνει γιατί πρέπει να έχεις και συστήματα αποθήκευσης/διαχείρησης της ενέργειας, και απώλειες απο την αποθήκευση.

πχ δείτε και αυτό http://www.windturbinewarehouse.com/...SM_4_20_07.pdf
έχει ενδιαφέρον και ο πίνακας παραγωγγης αναλόγως την ταχύτητα ανέμου. Για 150KW ισχύ, 91000 δολλάρα. Οχι άσχημα, αν σκεφτείς με φωτοβολταικά χρειάζεσαι την δεκαπλάσια επένδυση. Βέβαια δεν έχει πάντα αέρα, αλλά απο την άλλη έχουμε περιοχές με πολύ άνεμο, και οι ανεμογεννήτριες δουλεύουν και το βράδυ.

----------


## vagdsl

Στην Αλβανία τελικά η μονάδα λιθάνθρακα ΔΕΗ και RWE.

Μετά από αυτή την εξέλιξη φαντάζομαι πως δεν "θα θιχτεί άμεσα ένας τεράστιος αριθμός επιχειρήσεων στον τουριστικό τομέα, στην αλιεία και τον αγροτικό τομέα", όπως φοβόταν ο πρόεδρος του Εμποροβιομηχανικού Επιμελητηρίου Καβάλας.


Βέβαια και στην Αλβανία υπήρξαν παρόμοιες αντιδράσεις για ένα σχετικά μικρό (97 MW) πετρελαϊκό σταθμό :

Albanian referendum aims to put a break on Italian oil and gas plans for renowned Vlora Bay
ALBANIA: Thermal Plant Threatens Tourism

Που τελικά θα κατασκευαστεί όπως διαβάζω σχετικά στο site της World Bank.

----------


## droulas13

> Όχι μόνο δεν είναι οικολογικές, αλλά είναι και επικίνδυνες όπως είπε κάποιος επιστήμονας στην TV.



Σαχλαμάρες ειναι αυτες, λενε και καλα οτι δημιουργουν πονοκεφαλους, αλλα στηριζονται σε αρλουμπες. Εγω προσωπικα ενα χρονο και εχω μονο οικολογικές και δεν εχω παρατηρησει το παραμικρο προβλημα.


Λενε επισης οτι εχουν υδραργυρο και αμα σπασουν ειναι επικινδυνες. Δηλαδη κατι αντιστοιχο με τα θερμομετρα, οποτε?


Επισης δεν εχουμε υποδομη για να τις ανακυκλωσουμε. Ναι οκ καταστρεφουμε με τους χιλιους 2 τροπους το περιβαλλον μας και μας ενοιαξε πως θα ανακυκλώουμε καποιες λαμπες οι οποιες αλλαζονται μια φορα στα 5 χρονια. Νομιζω φοβερο προβλημα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Σαχλαμάρες ειναι αυτες, λενε και καλα οτι δημιουργουν πονοκεφαλους, αλλα στηριζονται σε αρλουμπες. Εγω προσωπικα ενα χρονο και εχω μονο οικολογικές και δεν εχω παρατηρησει το παραμικρο προβλημα.


Νομίζω τελικά οτι έχεις δίκιο, αυτοί οι ισχυρισμοί δεν έχουν υπόσταση. Κι εγώ θα τις αφήσω τις λαμπίτσες μου να κάνω και οικονομία στο ρεύμα.

----------


## xmperop1

> Στην Αλβανία τελικά η μονάδα λιθάνθρακα ΔΕΗ και RWE.
> 
> Μετά από αυτή την εξέλιξη φαντάζομαι πως δεν "θα θιχτεί άμεσα ένας τεράστιος αριθμός επιχειρήσεων στον τουριστικό τομέα, στην αλιεία και τον αγροτικό τομέα", όπως φοβόταν ο πρόεδρος του Εμποροβιομηχανικού Επιμελητηρίου Καβάλας.
> 
> 
> Βέβαια και στην Αλβανία υπήρξαν παρόμοιες αντιδράσεις για ένα σχετικά μικρό (97 MW) πετρελαϊκό σταθμό :
> 
> Albanian referendum aims to put a break on Italian oil and gas plans for renowned Vlora Bay
> ALBANIA: Thermal Plant Threatens Tourism
> ...


Τουλάχιστον ξέρουμε από που θα το εισάγουμε. :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## intech

> Νομίζω τελικά οτι έχεις δίκιο, αυτοί οι ισχυρισμοί δεν έχουν υπόσταση. Κι εγώ θα τις αφήσω τις λαμπίτσες μου να κάνω και οικονομία στο ρεύμα.


Συμφωνώ, ομως είμαστε μιά χώρα, που η ανακύκλωση είναι σε εμβριακό επίπεδο.
Τι θα κάνουμε τις λαμπίτσες, που θα τις πετάξουμε.  :Whistle:  :Thinking:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Συμφωνώ, ομως τι θα κάνουμε τις λαμπίτσες, που θα τις πετάξουμε.


Μετά από πέντε χρόνια θα δούμε. Μην ξεχνάς οτι συν τοις άλλοις, είμαστε και ο λαός της τελευταίας στιγμής.

----------


## erosz112

Όλα είδος πολυτελείας με 18% από το κράτος συν τους φόρους . Για μένα αυτό τα λέει όλα.

----------


## konenas

Το 18 δεν είναι 18, είναι 19.
Πάντως το πολυτελείας έχουν φόρο 36%
Μόνο η ζάχαρη και το αλεύρι έχουν 9% (είδη αναγκαία)
Αυτό είναι το χαράτσι που δίνουμε στην ΕΕ για να μας δώσει επιδοτήσεις!
Βέβαια και οι άλλοι της ΕΕ δίνουν περίπου τα ίδια, αλλά πώς γίνεται και στην Γερμανία να είναι όλα πιο φθηνά, δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Το 18 δεν είναι 18, είναι 19.
> .... αλλά πώς γίνεται και στην Γερμανία να είναι όλα πιο φθηνά, δεν το καταλαβαίνω.


Και στη Γαλλία το ίδιο είναι, βλέπεις εκεί δεν υπάρχουν οι επιτήδειοι μεσάζοντες.

----------


## xmperop1

> Και στη Γαλλία το ίδιο είναι, βλέπεις εκεί δεν υπάρχουν οι επιτήδειοι μεσάζοντες.


Παντού υπάρχουν οι μεσάζοντες απλά κάπου αλλού ελέγχονται και εφαρμόζονται οι νόμοι,δεν είναι ασύδοτοι.

----------


## konenas

> Παντού υπάρχουν οι μεσάζοντες απλά κάπου αλλού ελέγχονται και εφαρμόζονται οι νόμοι,δεν είναι ασύδοτοι.




Off Topic



 ... νόμοι ... κάτι μου θυμίζει ... Α! ναι! νέμω, χωρίζω, τα δικά μου και τα δικά σου, του δικαστή.

Οι αρχαίοι κάτι ήξεραν που είχαν την δικαιοσύνη τυφλή, εμείς την έχουμε κουφή (με αναπηρία και αυτή).

----------


## A_gamer

Off Topic


		Και καθυστερημένη (by all means)...

----------


## vagdsl

Και κάτι για να συμπληρωθεί το προ μηνός post.

*RWE’s construction of twin-unit hard-coal power plant approved.* 

The Arnsberg regional government has approved German utility RWE Power’s planned construction of a new 1,600-MW twin-unit hard coal power plant in Hamm. 

The government found that the proposed plant’s estimated efficiency rate of 46% and “capture ready” capability was in accord with the German Federal Emission Control Act. The new *hard-coal* twin unit is anticipated to *reduce CO2 emissions by 2.5 million tons annually compared to older plants with the same output*. 

RWE is already preparing the construction site. The power plant’s first block will be put into service in mid-2011 and the second block in early 2012. 

RWE will invest $3.16 million in the project. Twenty-three municipal utilities from four different German states are partners in the new plant. The utilities have formed a cooperative known as GEKKO (Gemeinschaftskraftwerk Steinkohle) that will hold a 350-MW share in the venture. 

Είναι ίδιου τύπου σταθμοί με αυτούς που καταφέραμε να διώξουμε από την Ελλάδα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Παιδιά έχω μια ιδέα για κατασκευή ενός κλιματιστικού, πολύ οικονομικό από απόψεως κατανάλωσης ενέργειας, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να βάλω φωτογραφίες στο ποστ μου. Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος με ΠΜ για να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες και να αναπτύξω και το σκεπτικό μου.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gk

> Οσο για την Ελλάδα, και ειδικά σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη, μπορεί πολύ εύκολα η πολιτεία να βελτιώσει την κατάσταση όσον αφορά την μόλυνση, υποχρεώνοντας άμεσα σε χρήση υβριδικών οχημάτων για ΜΜΜ (λεωφορεία,  ταξί), οχήματα διανομών κλπ, τα οποία ειναι η πλειοψηφία στην καθημερινή χρήση και εκπομπή καυσαερίων, και μάλιστα με συγκεκριμένο χρονικό ορίζοντα για πλήρως μηδενικούς ρύπους γιαυτές τις κατηγορίες οχημάτων πχ σε 5-7 χρόνια. Δηλαδή σήμερα να μην μπορείς να βγάλεις σε κυκλοφορία κάποιο όχημα εαν δεν είναι υβριδικής τεχνολογίας και έχει πολύ μειωμένα όρια εκπομπής, και σε πχ 7 χρόνια αυτό να έχει γίνει μηδενικά όρια εκπομπής...


Στις μεγάλες πόλεις όντως τα ΜΜΜ θα πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν το ταχύτερο δυνατό από υβριδικά. Μοναδικός χαμένος από την υπόθεση θα είναι το κράτος καθώς θα χάσει πολλά χρήματα από φόρους καυσίμων. 




> Γιαυτό λέμε για συνδιασμό ΑΠΕ σαν λύση, και παράλληλα χρήση ρυπογόνων μεθόδων όπως αέριο ή ντίζελ για εξάρσεις ζήτησης.


 Σωστός. Ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών. Η κάλυψη του 100% της ζήτησης δε μπορεί σε καμία περίπτωση πάντως να βασίζεται σε πηγές που εξαρτώνται από τον καιρό και τα φυσικά φαινόμενα (π.χ. ηλιοφάνεια, αέρας). Χρειάζεται να υπάρχουν κι άλλες πηγές για τις δύσκολες περιόδους. 




> Ηδη έχουν ξεκινήσει προσπάθειες για την σύντηξη, που εαν ευωδώσουν, θα έχουμε τα πλεονεκτήματα της πυρηνικής χωρίς τα μειονεκτήματα (ανάγκη για ουράνιο, πυρηνικά απόβλητα). Δες σχετικά με το project ITER
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITER
> http://www.iter.org/





> Επίσης το ITER λενε οι πολύ αισιόδοξιοι πως θα αποδώσει σε 20 χρόνια και οι &quot;άλλοι&quot; σε 30





> H πυρηνική σύντηξη υπόσχεται δυο πράγματα. Σχεδόν άπειρη ενέργεια, σε αντίθεση με τα περιορισμένα κοιτάσματα ουρανίου, και καθαρό απο πυρηνικά απόβλητα περιβάλλον. Αλλά ακόμη είμαστε σε πολύ πρώιμο στάδιο.


Η πυρηνική σύντηξη είναι πραγματικά η μόνη πιθανή διέξοδος στο πρόβλημα της ενέργειας μακροπρόθεσμα, με βάση τα σημερινά δεδομένα στον τομέα της έρευνας. Η χρηματοδότηση του προγράμματος ITER με 5 δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, τις ΗΠΑ, τη Ρωσία, την Κίνα, την Ιαπωνία, την Ινδία και τη Βόρεια Κορέα κάθε άλλο παρά τυχαία ενέργεια είναι. Σε αντίθεση με τα κλασικά ορυκτά καύσιμα και το ουράνιο που κάποια στιγμή πρόκειται να εξαντληθούν στο μέλλον, τα καύσιμα που απαιτεί η σύντηξη μπορούν να αντληθούν από το νερό της θάλασσας. Αν ευοδωθούν οι προσπάθειες του προγράμματος θα μιλάμε ίσως για την τεχνολογική ανακάλυψη του 21ου αιώνα. Αναμένεται να λειτουργήσει το 2016 και αν όλα πάνε καλά το 2017 θα τρέξει το πρόγραμμα DEMO για την κατασκευή του πρώτου εμπορικού αντιδραστήρα σύντηξης, ισχύος 2 Gigawatt.

Οι έχοντες τα ηνία της διεθνούς Greenpeace πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι συμφέροντα έχουν (μήπως από εταιρίες που κατασκευάζουν μονάδες ΑΠΕ :Wink:  και δεν επικροτούν τη διεξαγωγή της σχετικής έρευνας.

Ένα πολύ αναλυτικό άρθρο για την πυρηνική ενέργεια από σύντηξη είναι το:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusion_power

Μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρει δυο βασικές διαφορές της σημερινής πυρηνικής τεχνολογίας σε σχέση με τη σύντηξη:

-Τα ραδιενεργά απόβλητα που παράγονται σήμερα παραμένουν επικίνδυνα για χιλιάδες χρόνια. Το πρόβλημα στη σύντηξη είναι κυρίως ο πυρήνας του αντιδραστήρα που παραμένει επικίνδυνος για 50-100 χρόνια.

 -Σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος σε σημερινές εγκαταστάσεις η παραγωγή θερμότητας συνεχίζεται για μέρες μετά το σταμάτημα του αντιδραστήρα. Αντίθετα στη σύντηξη αρκεί η έγκαιρη διακοπή της τροφοδοσίας καυσίμων και το άμεσο σταμάτημα του αντιδραστήρα για την αποφυγή ατυχήματος.

ΥΓ. Η πυρηνική σύντηξη για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος αποτελεί μια από τις αναδυόμενες τεχνολογίες του μέλλοντος. Όλη η λίστα υπάρχει στο:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...g_technologies

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Κι εγώ πιστεύω οτι προς τα εκεί βαδίζουμε, είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι. Στο τέλος θα αναγκαστούμε εκ των πραγμάτων να πάμε σ' αυτήν την λύση.

----------


## CMS

> Κι εγώ πιστεύω οτι προς τα εκεί βαδίζουμε, είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι. Στο τέλος θα αναγκαστούμε εκ των πραγμάτων να πάμε σ' αυτήν την λύση.


Να σας προτείνω κάποιες ωραίες βόλτες για σας και τα παιδιά σας και για να συνδυάσετε και λίγο ανεμογεννήτριες και αιολική ενέργεια ...πολύ κοντά σας μάλιστα ...

ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΑΝΕΜΟΥ - 15η ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ... ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΕΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Να σας προτείνω κάποιες ωραίες βόλτες για σας και τα παιδιά σας και για να συνδυάσετε και λίγο ανεμογεννήτριες και αιολική ενέργεια ...πολύ κοντά σας μάλιστα ...


Από γιορτές είμαστε πρώτοι, αποτελεσματικότητα δεν βλέπω....

----------


## CMS

Φίλε μου την γιορτή την διοργανώνει η επιστημονική μας ένωση και είμαστε χορηγοί των εκδηλώσεων όλες οι εταιρείες που σοβαρά ασχολούμαστε, αναπτύσσουμε και επενδύουμε σε αιολικά πάρκα ... αν δεν μας θέλει η αρχαιολογία , η πολεοδομία, μερικοί "μαϊμού" περιβαλλοντολόγοι, μερικοί βλαχοδήμαρχοι και μερικοί γέροντες που νομίζουν ότι τα πτερύγια της ανεμογεννήτριας είναι τα κερατα του διαβόλου (το έχουμε ακούσει και αυτό), οι κυνηγοί που νομίζουν ότι οι ανεμογεννήτριες σκοτώνουν τα πουλιά ...δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι ... το κράτος δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι ...απλά φροντίζει οι νόμοι να γίνονται όλο και πιο σύνθετοι με αποτέλεσμα να μην γίνεται τίποτα ...  :Crazy:

----------


## dkazaz

Θυμάμαι να διαβάζω το '87 στο Economist για τη σύντηξη και το τι υπόσχεται αλλά έλεγε ότι ενώ τότε χρειαζόντουσαν γύρω στα 100 δισ.$, οι δυτικές κυβερνήσεις είχαν δώσει 100 εκ.$ μόνο σε χρηματοδότηση. Προφανώς τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα της βιομηχανίας ενεργείας δεν τη βλέπαν με θετικ'ο μάτι και μάλλον και τώρα δεν θα τους αρέσει αφού είναι αμφίβολο ότι θα προσφέρει τα υπερκανονικά κέρδη που τους αρέσουν. 

Δεν ήθελα να αλλάξω το θέμα σε πολιτικό-κοινωνικά αλλά το θεώρησα ενδιαφέρον...

Είναι πολύ κρίμα που το ITER προβλέπει ότι δεν θα δούμε αποτελέσματα πριν το 2050.

----------


## wireless_surfer

)Απλά για να συπλήρώσω εγκυκλοπαιδικά, έχω την εντύπωση -μιας και είμαι κι εγώ της "σειράς" εκει γύρω, στα τέλη των 90's (και όχι οτι έχω και πολλές σχέσεις με την Φυσική, απλά γνωριζόμαστε  :Razz:  )-,
 πως τότε η έρευνα αφορούσε την "ψυχρή σύντηξη", κάτι δηλαδή που βρίσκεται πολύ μακριά απο την σημερινή θερμή σύντηξη.
 Ένα πρόβλημα ήταν το κόστος της έρευνας βέβαια, αλλά μεγαλύτερο ήταν οι διαρκείς  μεταλλάξεις θυμάμαι (λ.χ.μεταλλαγμένο υδρογόνο ), παρόλο που ο στόχος ήταν ευφικτός και τα απόβλητα μηδαμινά επίσης.

Πάντως θεωρώ αστείο να "αντιστεκόμαστε" στα πυρηνικά εργοστάσια λόγω "αποβλήτων" και "γενικότερων κινδύνων" και να είμαστε περιτριγυρισμένοι απο τέτοια, τουλάχιστον στο άμεσο μέλλον, μιας και Αλβανία, Βουλγαρία, Τουρκία δήλωσαν άμεσο ενδιαφέρον.. 
Δηλαδή αν σκάσει στους Αλβανούς θα τους κάνουμε μήνυση και θα έχουμε ύσηχη συνείδηση  ?? Θα τους αστυνομεύουμε γενικότερα? Αναρωτιέμαι τον ρόλο μας δηλαδή. Ή παρατηρητές κι εδώ ?


Το πιο πιθανόν είναι οτι κάνουμε οικονομικό (θεμιτό ίσως μερικώς) και πολιτικό (μάλλον αυτό, αφου η οικονομική φόρμουλα είναι προ-κατ) κράτει (ή το αντίθετο, αποσκοπουν δηλαδή στο μέγιστο κέρδος -πολιτικό πάντα και με οικονομικό καμουφλάζ, όπως "επένδυση"  :Wink:  ) και στο τέλος απλά θα πουλήσουμε γη και ύδωρ για 100εκ. παραπάνω (απο τις σημερινές τιμές) και θα κάνουν τους γάτους ορισμένοι.
 Ε και βέβαια μέχρ τότε, θα έχουν εξασφαλίσει και θέσεις οι γατουλίνοι (τα σημερινά παραπαίδια), οι μόνοι δηλαδή που είναι ες αει εξασφαλισμένοι από πάσα νόσο και κίνδυνο.

 (πήτε το απλά black humour  :Razz:  )

----------


## anon

Δεν θα είχα καμμια αντίρρηση για πυρηνικα εργοστάσια εαν ήταν η μόνη λύση. Που δεν είναι.
Δεν θα είχα καμμια αντίρρηση εαν πραγματικά θα είχαμε φθηνότερη ενέργεια= σε σχέση με τις ΑΠΕ. Δεν είναι.
Δεν θα είχα επίσης καμμια αντίρρηση εαν είχαμε 101% ασφάλεια, και καμμιά απολύτως περίπτωση ατυχήματος. Που κανείς δεν μπορεί να το εγγυηθεί. Ενα μικρό μεν, ίσως αμελητέο, αλλά υπαρκτό ποσοστό να πάει κάτι στραβά πάντα υπάρχει.
Δεν θα είχα καμμια αντίρρηση εαν η κατασκευή πυρηνικού εργοστασίου θα έδινε στην χώρα μας ενεργειακή αυτοτέλεια. Ομως δεν θα δώσει. 
Δεν θα είχα καμμια αντίρρηση εαν η κατασκευή θα μπορούσε να ολοκληρωθεί σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα πχ 3 χρόνια μαξ, και χωρίς κοινωνικές αναταραχές (απεργίες, διαδηλώσεις, αποκλεισμούς δρόμων κλπ)., και χωρίς μίζες. Που κάτι τέτοιο βέβαια ανήκει στην σφαίρα της επιστημονικής φαντασίας.

Τότε γιατί στο καλό να επιμένουμε ακόμη και σήμερα με πυρηνική ενέργεια δεν το καταλαβαίνω... 

Η χώρα μας θα μπορούσε να διευκολύνει με συγκεκριμένες ντιρεκτίβες το έργο υλοποίησης έργων ΑΠΕ, αιολικά και ηλιακά πάρκα, καθιστώντας με ελάχιστη γραφειοκρατία την όλη διαδικασία. Μπορεί να κάνει το πολύ απλό. Να ορίσει ότι η όλη διαδικασία να υπαχθεί σε συγκεκριμένο γραφείο του υπουργείου ανάπτυξης που θα κάνει εσωτερικά την όλη διαδικασία με όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς, και με δέσμευση να δίνει χαρτί σε ένα μήνα. Εαν κάποιος φορέας για οποιοδήποτε λόγο αρνείτε την έκδοση άδειας, θα πρέπει να καταθέτει σχετική επιστημονική γνωμάτευση γιαυτό, και ο υποψήφιος θα έχει δικαίωμα προσβολής της γνωμάτευσης αυτής δικαστικά που θα πρέπει να τελειώνει με την διαδικασία του κατεπείγοντος σε ένα δυο μήνες το πολύ. Σε περίπτωση που αδίκως απορρίπτουν την αίτηση του υποψηφίου, θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν κάποιες μορφής κυρώσεις. Γιατί αυτή την στιγμή είναι πιο εύκολο για τον οποιοδήποτε καρεκλοκενταυρο, να απορρίψει μια αίτηση για να έχει και το κεφάλι του ήσυχο, απο το να την περάσει. Ειναι πιο σίγουρο για την δουλειά του, και για να μην βρεί μπελάδες, εαν κάτι παρέλλειψε, απο το να κάνει την σχετική έρευνα εαν πραγματικά υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο να υλοποιηθεί πάρκο ΑΠΕ. Σου λέει βγάλτο ότι δεν, και τέλειωσε.

----------


## wireless_surfer

προσωπικά, όσο έχω ασχοληθεί, στο φυσικό αέριο, τα πιο ηλίθια προβλήματα που έχω δει, είναι όχι για παραβίαση προτύπων, αλλα για παραβίαση υλικών, που απαιτείται _συγκεκριμένος τύπος_.

Πχ, γερμανικός οίκος, τηρώντας όλες τις προδιαγραφές, βάζει μέσα στην συσκευασία του λέβητα του και ένα τμήμα χάλκινο για σύνδεση στο αέριο και μέχρι εκείνο το σημείο ορίζει την εγγύησή και τις πιστοποιήσεις του.
 Εδώ Ελλάδα, το κομμάτι αυτό του χαλκού το πετάμε (λέμε τώρα, ο χαλκός εκτιμάται δεόντως απο τα χυτήρια και τους παλιατζήδες...) μαζί με όλες τις προδιαγραφές του και τοποθετούμε το γνωστό σπιραλ...
Στην Αθήνα, οι _εισαγωγείς_ έχουν βέβαια φτάσει σε ανώτερα δικαστήρια και εισαγγελίες και έχουν ανατρέψει πολλά παρόμοια. Στην Θεσσαλονίκη και γενικά ποιο πέρα απο την πρωτεύουσα, τα πράγματα παραμένουν όπως τα νομίζετε... Να ανατρέψεις _τέτοια_ γραφειοκρατία, δεν είναι εύκολο πράγμα...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Παιδιά, σαν να πήρε το αυτί μου, οτι στην Ιαπωνία έκανε σεισμό μεγαλύτερο από 7,5 Ρίχτερ σε περιοχή όπου υπήρχε πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο και το μόνο αρνητικό που είχαν, ήταν μια μικρή διαρροή νερού με ραδιενεργά στοιχεία και το οποίο μπόρεσαν να το ελέγξουν εύκολα, χωρίς καμία επίπτωση για το περιβάλλον. 
Αν αυτό είναι αληθές, τότε για τη χώρα μας που έχουμε πολύ μικρότερους σεισμούς, θα είναι ακόμα πιο εύκολο να το ελέγξουμε, αν είχαμε εγκαταστήσει πυρηνικά εργοστάσια.

----------


## wireless_surfer

Ξέχασα να σημειώσω, πως συμφωνώ κι εγώ πως σαφώς προηγούνται οι ΑΠΕ σε κάθε περίπτωση και ανάλυση.
Εχουμε και το _καλύτερο_ παράδειγμα εφαρμογής ΑΠΕ, με το γνωστό, ενεργειακά αυτόνομο κτήριο Προμηθέας , ίσως έχει αναφερθεί ήδη, αλλα δεν ειναι κακό  :Razz: 
Απλά προσωπικά, πιστεύω πως το σωστό είναι να _μήν κλείνουμε πόρτες_ και να ούτε να παρασυρόμαστε ασυστόλως απο διαφημιστικά κόλπα και ιδέες  . Όλες οι πλευρές έχουν θετικές και αρνητικές πτυχές για τον δικό μας χωροχρόνο  :Razz: . 
Πιστεύω πως ένα απο τα κυριότερα προβλήματά μας, είναι αυτό της ανεργείας.

----------


## konenas

Προς Κονταξάκη.
Πυρηνικά; Δείτε τι γίνεται στην Αγγλία. Δεν ξέρουν που να βάλουν τα απόβλητα. 
Απειλείται τεράστια οικολογική καταστροφή από αστοχία υλικού σε ένα βαρέλι.
Ούτε να το σκέφτεστε στην Μεσόγειο. Η πρώτη χώρα που θα καταστραφεί θα είναι η Ελλάδα.

ΑΠΕ = φθηνότερη και καθαρότερη ενέργεια από όλες.

Μην ακούτε τη γριά αλεπού (Σουφλιά). Δεν είμαστε στην Γαλλία του '60.

Η κατασκευή πυρηνικού εργοστασίου σε Αλβανία και Τουρκία πρέπει να θεωρηθεί αιτία πολέμου.

----------


## GTS

> Προς Κονταξάκη.
> Πυρηνικά; Δείτε τι γίνεται στην Αγγλία. Δεν ξέρουν που να βάλουν τα απόβλητα. 
> Απειλείται τεράστια οικολογική καταστροφή από αστοχία υλικού σε ένα βαρέλι.
> Ούτε να το σκέφτεστε στην Μεσόγειο. Η πρώτη χώρα που θα καταστραφεί θα είναι η Ελλάδα.
> 
> ΑΠΕ = φθηνότερη και καθαρότερη ενέργεια από όλες.
> 
> Μην ακούτε τη γριά αλεπού (Σουφλιά). Δεν είμαστε στην Γαλλία του '60.
> 
> Η κατασκευή πυρηνικού εργοστασίου σε Αλβανία και Τουρκία πρέπει να θεωρηθεί αιτία πολέμου.


Περιμένουμε να εισβάλλεις στη Βουλγαρία τότε ρε Ράμπο....άντε να σε δούμε με στολή, εξάρτηση και παγούρι....απορώ γιατί δεν το έχεις κάνει τόσα χρόνια, δε το ήξερες ότι οι Βούλγαροι έχουν ήδη?

Κι εγώ πάντως εναντίον είμαι...είμαι υπέρ των Φ/Β, να βγει νόμος που να *υποχρεώνει* τους ιδιοκτήτες να τα εγκαθιστούν στη ταράτσα τους, στις στέγες τους κτλ, για να καλύπτουν ιδίες ανάγκες....

Αλλά χωρίς καταπολέμηση της σπατάλης ενέργειας που κάνουμε ΟΛΟΙ, δε γίνεται τίποτα....αν δεν ακριβύνει το ρεύμα πάνω από μία λογική κατανάλωση / άτομο, τότε θα αφήνουμε όλοι ανοικτά air-condition όταν φεύγουμε από το σπίτι και άλλες νεοελληνικές ηλιθιότητες.

----------


## anon

Εαν βάλουμε και εμείς πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο, ένας λόγος παραπάνω να βάλουν και οι άλλοι. Επειτα, σαν μικρη χώρα με οσφυιοκάμπτες πολιτικούς, θα πάρουμε εργοστάσια κλειστού τύπου και διαχειριζόμενα απο ξένους, μεγάλες χώρες όπως Τουρκία, να δείς ότι θα παρουν τον έλεγχο και θα έχουν και πυρηνικά όπλα σε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα... Θαναι και επιπλέον λόγος να μπουν στην ΕΕ, λόγω διατήρησης της σταθερότητας. Εαν γίνει μια ευρεία χρήση ΑΠΕ, ίσως αποδειχθεί ότι μπορούμε να στηριχθούμε σε αυτή, μιλάω πάντα για τα Βαλκάνια γιατι πχ σε Γερμανία και αλλού προχωρούν με γενναίες επενδύσεις σε ΑΠΕ, και πλέον να μην αποτελεί ελκυστική λύση η πυρηνική. Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουμε δει επενδύσεις αναλόγου ύψους ενός πυρηνικού εργοστασίου, και είναι αδόκιμο να συγκρίνουμε ένα πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο της τάξεως των 5 δις ευρώ, με επένδυση ΑΠΕ της τάξεως των μερικών εκατομμυρίων ευρώ το πολύ, δηλαδή τουλάχιστον 1000 φορές λιγότερο. 

Οσο για τον σεισμό και πόσο άντεξε το πυρηνικό κλπ, πρώτα απο όλα δεν τους πιστεύω, δεν υπάρχει στον κόσμο περίπτωση ναγινε το παραμικρό και να το πούνε, θα δημιουργηθεί πανικός και νομίζω ότι το καταλαβαίνετε. Και αυτά περί ανεξάρτητων ελέγχων κλπ κλπ, είναι μόνο και μόνο για να βουλώνουν στόματα. Απόδειξη; Γουγλίστε λίγο....http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...=Google+Search

@CMS σόρρυ ρε φίλε που μιλώ για τις Enercon, απλά ειναι ένα brand name γνωστό σχετικά, να φανταστείς ήξερα για την εταιρία απο το 1990 και είχα πάρει σχετικό υλικό τότε. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και άλλες εταιρίες. 

Οι Ισπανοί έχω διαβάσει ότι έχουν προχωρήσει επίσης αρκετά και έχουν πλέον σημαντική δική τους βιομηχανία. Γιατί δεν φτάνει μόνο να έχεις ανεξαρτησία στην παραγωγή αλλά εαν είναι δυνατόν και στα μέσα και υποστήριξη. http://www.treehugger.com/files/2007..._is_spains.php Δηλαδή το 27% της συνολικής παραγωγής, και μάλιστα το 2007  Για την ακρίβεια είχαν 8GW ισχύ, όσο τραβάει όλη η ελλάδα δηλαδή... Εντάξει, ήταν ένα peak, δεν ειναι sustainable.... Αλλά εαν μπορείς να έχεις peak 8GW, σίγουρα μπορείς να διορθώνεις την παραγωγή με τα ρυπογόνα καρβουνιάρικα, οι εκπομπές θαναι πολύ πολύ λιγότερες, και εαν βάλεις και πολλά ηλιακά πάρκα και φωτοβολταικά που έχουν μια πιο προβλέψιμη απόδοση, και παραγωγή κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας που υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ζήτηση, νομίζω ότι καλύπτεις πλέον σημαντικό μέρος της απαιτούμενης ενέργειας με ΑΠΕ. Αυτοί έχουν 8GW peak ισχύ σε αιολικά (και μάλιστα το 2007), εμείς αλήθεια που είμαστε;

ΕΔΙΤ: Σύμφωνα με αυτό http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/mai.../ccwind107.xml τέλος Μαρτίου 2008 τα αιολικα στην Ισπανία έδωσαν το 40% της συνολικής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας για την χώρα.

----------


## GTS

Εδώ να προσθέσω ότι το πρώτο αιολικό πάρκο στην Ευρώπη είχε εγκατασταθεί ξέρετε πού.....ω ναι, στη χώρα της ρεμούλας και των ανίκανων

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Εδώ να προσθέσω ότι το πρώτο αιολικό πάρκο στην Ευρώπη είχε εγκατασταθεί ξέρετε πού.....ω ναι, στη χώρα της ρεμούλας και των ανίκανων


Δεν ξέρω αν η χώρα αυτή έχει την πρωτοπορία στην εγκατάσταση αιολικού πάρκου, πάντως εδώ στη Ρόδο, υπάρχουν δυο ανεμογεννήτριες που εγκαταστάθηκαν πριν περίπου 20 χρόνια και δυο χρόνια τώρα, βρίσκονται ακινητοποιημένες λόγω ελλιπούς ή καθόλου συντήρησης.

----------


## lewton

> Δεν ξέρω αν η χώρα αυτή έχει την πρωτοπορία στην εγκατάσταση αιολικού πάρκου, πάντως εδώ στη Ρόδο, υπάρχουν δυο ανεμογεννήτριες που εγκαταστάθηκαν πριν περίπου 20 χρόνια και δυο χρόνια τώρα, βρίσκονται ακινητοποιημένες λόγω ελλιπούς ή καθόλου συντήρησης.


Troll mode: αφού έφυγε το ΠΑΣΟΚ, λογικό ήταν.  :ROFL:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Troll mode: αφού έφυγε το ΠΑΣΟΚ, λογικό ήταν.


Αυτό τώρα που κολλάει???? 
Μήπως στο σλόγαν του AVATAR σου??  "L'attaque des Miserables!" Μάλλον ο Γιάννης Αγιάννης φταίει....

----------


## konenas

Πυρηνικά στη σεισμογενή και άμυαλη (όλοι σκέφτονται το μπαξίσι) Μεσόγειο = θάνατος, Πόλεμος = θάνατος <=> Πυρηνικά = πόλεμος

----------


## lewton

> Αυτό τώρα που κολλάει???? 
> Μήπως στο σλόγαν του AVATAR σου??  "L'attaque des Miserables!" Μάλλον ο Γιάννης Αγιάννης φταίει....




Off Topic



Οι miserables είναι γενικώς οι γκρινιάρηδες.
Και ναι, η χώρα εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια βρίσκεται υπό την επίθεση των μίζερων γκρινιάρηδων που ξέρουν μόνο να κατακρίνουν.
	


Το σχόλιο για το ΠΑΣΟΚ ήταν απλά ένα αστειάκι για να σπάσω τον πάγο.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Το σχόλιο για το ΠΑΣΟΚ ήταν απλά ένα αστειάκι για να σπάσω τον πάγο.


Κι εγώ πλάκα κάνω, μη νομίζεις.... :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## waste

εγω ειμαι πιο ακραιος αλλά μπορώ να δεχθώ τα ρεφορμιστικά σου σχέδια ;-)

οσο για τα πυρηνικά καύσιμα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η διαθεσιμότητά τους. Διότι γνωριζουμε μονο για τα ευκολα και φθηνά κοιτάσματα ουρανιου και γιατι οι breeder reactors μπορουν να παραγουν καυσιμα για πολύ πολύ καιρό το πρόβλημα με τα πυρηνικά είναι τα σκατά που αφήνουν πίσω.......

και ναι φυσικα στην ελλαδα εχουμε τεραστιο περιθωριο να αναπυξουμε τα ΑΠΕ. ας φτασουμε στο 40% και μετα συζητάμε....

----------


## A_gamer

> Πυρηνικά στη σεισμογενή και άμυαλη (όλοι σκέφτονται το μπαξίσι) Μεσόγειο = θάνατος, Πόλεμος = θάνατος <=> Πυρηνικά = πόλεμος


Ο αστυφύλαξ είναι μπουζούκι!  :Razz: 

Όχι πως έχεις άδικο βέβαια...

----------


## ElisLasop

γιατί να σκεφτόμαστε πυρινικά ενώ με την αιολική ενέργεια, την ηλιακή και την υδροελεκτρική μπορούμε να εξοικονομούμε μεγάλο μέρος της ενέργειας; Γιατί δηλαδή να στηριζόμαστε ξανά σε άλλους παράγοντες (κάρβουνο, πετρέλαιο, ουράνιο) ενώ η φύση μπορεί να μας δωσει αρκετά αρκεί να αφεθούμε σε εκείνη...

----------


## harisb

Περί Φωτοβολταϊκών

Γεια σας, ας συμβάλλω κι εγώ στο προβληματισμό …
Λαμβάνοντας υπ’ όψη ότι η Γερμανία έχει περίπου τη μισή ηλιοφάνεια από τη χώρα μας, τα παρακάτω αποκαλυπτικά στοιχεία, κατά τη γνώμη μου, μόνο κατάθλιψη μπορούν να προκαλέσουν:


*Spoiler:*





[IMG]



Σ. Ψωμάς εκπρόσωπος του Συνδέσμου Εταιριών Φωτοβολταϊκών για το περιοδικό «Ανεμολόγια τεύχος48, 4/08, σελ.33»



Τι φταίει άραγε για τα χάλια μας?

----------


## vasper

Στην Γερμανία για να κατασκευάσει προφανώς κάποιος την εγκατάσταση έχει κάποιες προϋποθέσεις. Δεν γίνονται όλα αέρα πατέρα χωρίς καν να υπάρχει περιβαλλοντολογική μελέτη. Οι μισές που βάζει από την πλευρά της Ελλάδας για την σύνδεση είναι προϋποθέσεις κατασκευής... 

Πάντως στην Ελλάδα η κατάσταση είναι απαράδεκτη.

----------


## gnusselt

Η λύση είναι : Λιγότερη γραφειοκρατία, αρτιότερη μηχανοργάνωση, εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό στις υπηρεσίες, λιγότεροι φόροι στις ΑΠΕ.

----------


## CatMarg

Μήπως η λύση είναι απλά...οχι αλλη ανέχεια στα μικροσυμφέροντα του κάθε μεγαλο-μα@@κα?Οχι άλλα λαδώματα στην εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση για..... εξυπηρετήσεις προσωπικών συμφερόντων?

----------


## gmaitre

Δυστυχώς όλα τα προβλήματα ανάγονται λιγότερο η περισσότερο στην εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση που πάντα σε αυτό τον τόπο κρίνεται άθλια και ανεπαρκής,Στο χέρι όλων μας είναι να αλλάξουμε το πολιτικό σκηνικό στις εθνικές εκλογές.Προσωπικά είμαι ευτυχής που μέχρι τώρα ψήφισα σε όλες τις εκλογικές αναμετρήσεις κόντρα σε αυτή την κατάντια που παρουσιάζουν τα 2 μεγάλα κόμματα.

----------


## konenas

Προφανώς το θέμα είναι πολιτικής, αλλά μήπως η πολιτική γενικά ζέχνει;


Off Topic



Όταν αποφασίζουν αυξήσεις για την τσέπη τους ...
Όταν γίνονται έργα για τις μίζες ...
Όταν ...


Ποιο κόμμα ανταποκρίνεται; Η αριστερά; Η δεξιά; Οι εξωκοινοβουλευτικοί;
Όλοι Έλληνες είναι, άρα σκέφτονται την τσέπη τους.

Η νοοτροπία πρέπει να αλλάξει. 
Δεν είμαστε ραγιάδες, ούτε αυτοί τσιφλικάδες.

Ή είμαστε;

----------


## CatMarg

> Προφανώς το θέμα είναι πολιτικής, αλλά μήπως η πολιτική γενικά ζέχνει;
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Όταν αποφασίζουν αυξήσεις για την τσέπη τους ...
> Όταν γίνονται έργα για τις μίζες ...
> ...


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## hyper

*Τριάντα υπεράκτια αιολικά πάρκα σχεδιάζει η Γερμανία*

"Τον Ιούνιο το Κοινοβούλιο της Γερμανίας ενέκρινε νομοσχέδιο σύμφωνα με το οποίο το ποσοστό συμμετοχής των ανανεώσιμων πηγών στην παραγωγή ενέργειας θα πρέπει να αυξηθεί από το 14% σήμερα στο 30% έως το 2020. Η αιολική ενέργεια καλύπτει σήμερα το 7% των ενεργειακών αναγκών."

Απο άρθρο στο www.in.gr
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...3&lngDtrID=252

_Οι Γερμανοί επενδύσουν στην αιολική ενέργεια, ενώ εμείς που ήμασταν η πρώτοι που φτιάξαμε ένα τέτοιο αιολικό πάρκο, θα μένουμε πάντα από τους τελευταίους? 
.. και με την ΔΕΗ να σκέφτεται να κάνει επενδύσεις σε εργοστάσια με λιθάνθρακα? 


_

----------


## lewton

Ανάσα 250MW στο σύστημα από τη συμπαραγωγή της Endesa Hellas

Θετική απάντηση έδωσαν Endesa Hellas και όμιλος Μυτιληναίος, στο γραπτό αίτημα που υπέβαλε ο διαχειριστής του συστήματος (ΔΕΣΜΗΕ) για την υποστήριξη του συστήματος, με τη λειτουργία της μονάδας Συμπαραγωγής τις ώρες αιχμής. 

Ο διαχειριστής αλλά και το υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης έχουν ζητήσει οι δύο στρόβιλοι της μονάδας, που βρίσκεται σε δοκιμαστική λειτουργία (commissioning), να είναι διαθέσιμοι για τις ώρες αιχμής από σήμερα έως και την Πέμπτη. 

Σημειώνεται ότι η ισχύς που μπορεί να παραχθεί από τους δύο στροβίλους της Συμπαραγωγής φτάνει τα 250MW. Στο αίτημα των αρμόδιων αρχών, η Endesa Hellas απάντησε σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ότι θα τροποποιήσει το πρόγραμμα έναρξης της μονάδας, ώστε οι ώρες του προγράμματος να συμπίπτουν με τις ώρες που ο διαχειριστής έχει υποδείξει ως ώρες αιχμής. 

Η τροποποίηση του προγράμματος, σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες, θα γίνει με τρόπο τέτοιο ώστε να ελαχιστοποιηθεί η καθυστέρηση της έναρξης της εμπορικής λειτουργίας της μονάδας. 

Από τη λειτουργία της μονάδας Συμπαραγωγής της Endesa Hellas τις επόμενες ημέρες, το σύστημα αναμένεται να πάρει μια βαθειά ανάσα. Τα 250MW μειώνουν δραστικά τις πιθανότητες να προκληθεί γενικευμένο μπλακ άουτ, με σοβαρές επιπτώσεις για τους καταναλωτές και την οικονομία. Επιπλέον από τη λειτουργία της μονάδας, περιορίζονται σημαντικά οι ανάγκες για εισαγωγές ενέργειας από ακριβές αγορές όπως η Ιταλία, με μεγάλους κερδισμένους τους μεσάζοντες εμπόρους. 

H επίσημη ανακοίνωση

Ο Όμιλος Μυτιληναίος, ανταποκρινόμενος στο αίτημα του Υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης, της ΡΑΕ και του ΔΕΣΜΗΕ για στήριξη του εθνικού Συστήματος Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας τις ημέρες του καύσωνα, διαθέτει τη συνολική του ισχύ ανοιχτού κύκλου 250MW από τη μονάδα Συμπαραγωγής (ΣΗΘ) του Αγίου Νικολάου, Βοιωτίας στον διαχειριστή του συστήματος. 

Συγκεκριμένα, ο Όμιλος Μυτιληναίος, σε συμφωνία με τον ΔΕΣΜΗΕ, τροποποιεί το πρόγραμμα δοκιμαστικής λειτουργίας της μονάδας, προκειμένου να στηρίξει το Σύστημα για την αποφυγή περικοπών φορτίου και πιθανής γενικής διακοπής λειτουργίας την εβδομάδα 07-11 Ιουλίου. 

Το πρόγραμμα της δοκιμαστικής λειτουργίας της Μονάδας Συμπαραγωγής, κατόπιν συνεννόησης των επιτελείων του Ομίλου Μυτιληναίος και του ΔΕΣΜΗΕ, θα τροποποιηθεί κατάλληλα προκειμένου να ελαχιστοποιηθεί η όποια καθυστέρηση της έναρξης της εμπορικής λειτουργίας του συνόλου της μονάδας η οποία τοποθετείται εντός του Αυγούστου. Η ένταξη του Σταθμού στο Σύστημα είναι μείζονος σημασίας, καθώς θα συμβάλλει στην αξιόπιστη κάλυψη της ετήσιας μέγιστης ζήτησης σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που συνεχώς αυξάνεται, ιδιαίτερα τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες. 

Η συμβολή του Ομίλου Μυτιληναίος με τη διάθεση της μονάδας στις εντολές κατανομής του ΔΕΣΜΗΕ χωρίς κανένα αντάλλαγμα για την εφεδρεία ισχύος που διατίθεται, συνάδει με τις δεσμεύσεις του Ομίλου ως υπεύθυνου εταιρικού πολίτη, σε αντίθεση με τις άσκοπες και επιζήμιες καθυστερήσεις που προκάλεσε η εναντίωση διαφόρων συμφερόντων στη λειτουργία της συγκεκριμένης μονάδας, οδηγώντας το Εθνικό Σύστημα στη σημερινή οριακή κατάσταση, από την οποία ευνοούνται μόνο οι εισαγωγείς ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. 

Σε απόλυτη συνεργασία με το Διαχειριστή του Συστήματος, ο Όμιλος Μυτιληναίος θα αξιολογήσει τις ανάγκες και τη δυνατότητα συμβολής της μονάδας στο Εθνικό Σύστημα καθόλη τη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού, όταν κρίνεται αναγκαίο.

----------


## Kurozuka

Χαχα μου αρεσει ο Μυτιληναιος.
Πριν κανα μηνα δεν ηταν που πηρε την αδεια να πουλαει ρευμα στην Δεη ακριβοτερα απο οσο του πουλαει η Δεη για να λειτουργει το εργοστασιο ενεργειας του?
Το ειχα διαβασει σε εφημεριδα υστερα απο ερωτησεις βουλευτων και προκαλασε ευλογα ερωτηματα.....

----------


## pelasgian

Όσο διαρκεί η απόσβεση της επένδυσής του ίσως, αυτά αναθεωρούνται ή έχουν μελλοντικές ρήτρες.

Χρειαζόμαστε αντιδραστήρες, αλλά μάλλον όχι ουρανίου. Άλλο στοιχείο, πιθανόν το θόριο (Θώριο δεν ήταν παλιά;;;; ), να είναι καταλληλότερο. Δείτε στο google για thorium reactors. 

Επίσης, έχουμε τεράστιες ποσότητες βιομάζας που μπορούν να κατασκευάσουν βιοκαύσιμα από τους υπονόμους της αττικής. Ακόμα και αν ενεργειακά δεν έχει θετικό ισοζύγιο η ενέργεια, εφόσον μπορεί να γίνει τμήμα μίας διαδικασίας καθαρισμού τύπου Ψυτάλλειας, μπορεί να μειώσει το κόστος του καθαρισμού.

Δηλαδή, τα βιοαέρια του βιολογικού να τροφοδοτήσουν γεννήτριες μεθανίου βουτανίου κλπ, ώστε να ενεργοποιήσουν τη διαδικασία καθαρισμού. Ενδεχομένως τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις να μπορούν να στηθούν στις αποχετεύσεις των μεγάλων κτηρίων. Αν δείτε, όλοι οι υπόνομοι έχουν σωλήνες πολύ ψηλά που διοχετεύουν τα αέρια του υπονόμου. Με χρήση αναδευτήρων και κατάλληλων μικροβίων/καταλυτών μπορεί κάποιος να αυξήσει πολύ την παραγωγή βιοαερίου οπότε αφενός να κάνει μία αρχική επεξεργασία των αποβλήτων (μικρότερη ανάγκη για επισκευή του δημοσίου δικτύου και φόρτος στο τελικό στάδιο καθαρισμού) αφετέρου να προσφέρει λίγη ισχύ στο σπίτι του. 

Το μεθάνιο είναι ΗΔΗ αέριο θερμοκηπίου, οπότε η μετατροπή του σε CO2 δεν είναι απαραιτήτως κάτι το κακό, χώρια που το CO2 μπορεί να γίνει HCO3 για βιομηχανική χρήση.

........Auto merged post: pelasgian πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> γιατί να σκεφτόμαστε πυρινικά ενώ με την αιολική ενέργεια, την ηλιακή και την υδροελεκτρική μπορούμε να εξοικονομούμε μεγάλο μέρος της ενέργειας; Γιατί δηλαδή να στηριζόμαστε ξανά σε άλλους παράγοντες (κάρβουνο, πετρέλαιο, ουράνιο) ενώ η φύση μπορεί να μας δωσει αρκετά αρκεί να αφεθούμε σε εκείνη...


Διότι δεν δίνει την απαραίτητη σταθερότητα παροχής ισχύος που είναι αναγκαία ώστε να μην γίνουν όλες οι ηλεκτρικές συσκευές μας ... φριγανιέρες.

υ.γ. πριν σκεφτήτε τη παραγωγή, σκεφτήτε τη μείωση της κατανάλωσης. Π.χ. λευκές ταράτσες, διπλά/τριπλά τζάμια, συσκευές Α ενεργειακής κλάσης, μείωση χρήσης, χρήση αστικών συγκοινωνιών αντί ιδιωτικού αυτοκινήτου, αυτοκίνητο ανοικτού χρώματος για μείωση κατανάλωσης, υβριδικό αυτοκίνητο, ανεμιστήρας αντί για aircondition, σίτες στα παράθυρα για ρεύμα αέρος αντί για ανεμιστήρα κλπ.

----------


## A_gamer

> Επίσης, έχουμε τεράστιες ποσότητες βιομάζας που μπορούν να κατασκευάσουν βιοκαύσιμα από τους υπονόμους της αττικής


Δηλαδή σκατά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση;  :Razz:   :Razz: 




> Το μεθάνιο είναι ΗΔΗ αέριο θερμοκηπίου, οπότε η μετατροπή του σε CO2 δεν είναι απαραιτήτως κάτι το κακό


Όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά και το μεθάνιο ως αέριο θερμοκηπίου είναι *πολύ* ισχυρότερο από το CO2 για την ίδια ποσότητα.

........Auto merged post: A_gamer πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> υ.γ. πριν σκεφτήτε τη παραγωγή, σκεφτήτε τη μείωση της κατανάλωσης. Π.χ. λευκές ταράτσες, διπλά/τριπλά τζάμια, συσκευές Α ενεργειακής κλάσης, μείωση χρήσης, χρήση αστικών συγκοινωνιών αντί ιδιωτικού αυτοκινήτου, αυτοκίνητο ανοικτού χρώματος για μείωση κατανάλωσης, υβριδικό αυτοκίνητο, ανεμιστήρας αντί για aircondition, σίτες στα παράθυρα για ρεύμα αέρος αντί για ανεμιστήρα κλπ.


Έχεις 1000% δίκιο!

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

> καλά τα φωτοβολταϊκά και οι ανεμογεννήτριες, αλλά ας αρχίσουμε από τα απλά. Άραγε πόσο λιγότερη κατανάλωση ενέργειας θα είχε η Ελλάδα , αν είχαμε ηλιακούς θερμοσύφωνες αντί για συμβατικούς; Πόσοι έχουν ηλιακό θερμοσύφωνα στην Ελλάδα; Δυστυχως πολλοί λίγοι....



φιλε μου συμφωνω με το σκεπτικο να αρχισουμε απο τα απλα αλλα κανεις λαθος στο οτι υπαρχουν λιγοι στην ελλαδα.  το 40% των ηλιακων ΟΛΗΣ της ευρωπης το εχουν οι ελληνες. πωλουνται 100αδες χιλιαδες το χρονο πολλοι για εξαγωγη αλλα οι περισσοτεροι για χρηση στο εσωτερικο .
φιλικα  :Smile: 




> Τότε γιατί στο καλό να επιμένουμε ακόμη και σήμερα με πυρηνική ενέργεια δεν το καταλαβαίνω...
> 
> Η χώρα μας θα μπορούσε να διευκολύνει με συγκεκριμένες ντιρεκτίβες το έργο υλοποίησης έργων ΑΠΕ, αιολικά και ηλιακά πάρκα, καθιστώντας με ελάχιστη γραφειοκρατία την όλη διαδικασία.


επισης συμφωνω πως πρεπει να αυξησουμε πολυ τη χρηση ΑΠΕ. ΟΜΩΣ δεν μπορουμε να στηριζομαστε 100% στην ΑΠΕ γιατι οχι μονο ειναι απιστευτα ακριβη αλλα και μη εξασφαλισμενη. αν πχ εχεις 30 ανεμογενητριες για να τροφοδοτουν μια πολη και δεν κανει τον καταλληλο ανεμο θα εχεις 0 ρευμα. επομενως για να καλυψεις το 100% με ΑΠΕ πρεπει να εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να καλυψεις ενα πες τυχαιο νουμερο 150% ωστε κατω απο ολες τις συνθηκες να εισαι καλλυμενος. αυτο εκτοξευει το ηδη υψηλο κοστος.
με πυρηνικη ενεργεια νεας γεννιας, οταν τελειωποιηθει στα επομενα 10-15 χρονια θα εχεις σχεδον μηδενικα πυρηνικα αποβλητα. θα εχεις λυσει τις αναγκες σου για τις επομενες χιλιετιες χωρις να μολυνεις το περιβαλλον. κανεις δεν εγγυαται οτι δε θα γινει ατυχημα. απλα οπως προειπα σε 15 χρονια ο κινδυνος αυτος θα ειναι μηδενικος.  
οπως ειπε ενας καθηγητης μας απο τη μια εχουμε χιλιαδες εργατες να δουλευουν στον λιγνιτη με σιγουρο αποτελεσμα καποτε να παθουν καρκινο (μιλα για οσους δουλευουν χρονια αρκετα) και απο την αλλη να μη θελει κανεις ενα πυρηνικο εργοστασιο επειδη υπαρχει εαν 0,01 % να γινει καποτε ενα ατυχημα.
η κοινωνια νοιαζεται μονο για την παρτυ της. αυτο για εμενα πρεπει να αλλαξει.

λεμε πως κανεις δε θελει ενα πυρηνικο εργοστασιο. στην πτολεμαιδα δηλαδη που αναπνεουν καθε μερα το λιγνιτη θα λεγανε οχι? δε νομιζω. η περιοχη τους θα αναβαθμιζοταν σημαντικα

----------


## anon

Οι ΑΠΕ δεν είναι απίστευτα ακριβή. Εχω παραθέσει μελέτη του αμερικανικού υπουργεία ενέργειας, όπου με τιμες 2004/2005 η αιολική κοστίζε 53 δολλάρια η μεγαβατώρα και η πυρηνική 59. Υπόψη ότι στο κόστος πυρηνικής δεν περιλαμβάνεται κόστος εναποθήκευσης πυρηνικών αποβλήτων και κόστος διάλυσης μονάδας μετά τον ωφέλιμο χρόνο ζωής. Επίσης στα τελευταία χρόνια έχει ανέβει και το ουράνιο σημαντικά. Αρα δεν υπάρχει θέμα ότι είναι πανάκριβη.

Για το θέμα της σταθερότητας στην παραγωγή ενέργειας υπάρχουν συστήματα όπως υδροταμιευτήρες για αποθήκευση ενέργειας. Αυτό ανεβάζει βέβαια το κόστος στις ΑΠΕ, αλλά και πάλι δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά την πυρηνική, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη όλα τα κόστη αυτής. Πάντα μιλώντας με καθαρα οικονομικά κριτήρια. 

Το μεγάλο λάθος που κάνετε όλοι οι θιασώτες της πυρηνικής ενέργειας, μιλώντας για τον απειροελάχιστο κίνδυνο αυτής. Ναι, με τον λιγνίτη όσοι ζούν εκεί έχουν σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας. Σταματάς τον λιγνίτη, σταματάς το πρόβλημα. Για πές μου όμως, εαν κάνεις μια μονάδα πχ 1.7GW όπως αυτή της 3ης γενιάς, και συμβεί το παραμικρό, πόσο παραπάνω πρόβλημα θα έχεις απο το Chernobyl (αντιδραστήρας ισχύος 1GW); Διαβάστε μερικά εδώ  Μιλάμε για 5 χιλιάδες τετραγωνικα χιλιόμετρα όπου η ζωή είναι αδύνατη... Και θα είναι έτσι για εκατοντάδες χρόνια, ενώ η σαρκοφάγος του αντιδραστήρα θα πρέπει να διατηρηθεί ασφαλής για χιλιάδες χρόνια. 

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ακόμη και εαν υπάρξει η απόφαση κατασκευής πυρηνικού αντιδραστήρα, οι κοινωνικές αναταραχές θα είναι τεράστιες, και το κόστος απο αυτές επίσης υπέρογκο, αλλά κανείς δεν θα το βάλει στον λογαριασμό. Θα έχουμε για όλη την διάρκεια κατασκευής του έργου, αλλά και της λειτουργίας του απεργίες, που το συνολικό τους κόστος θα μετριέται σε δεκάδες αν όχι εκατοντάδες εκατομύρια ευρώ. Και πάντα μιλώντας με οικονομικά κριτήρια θάπρεπε και αυτό το κόστος να συνυπολογιστεί στο κόστος της πυρηνικής ενέργειας.

Το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα είναι το γραφειοκρατικό τέρας και η ηλίθια νομοθεσία, όχι μόνο στις ΑΠΕ, αλλά παντού, που έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούν να γίνουν σοβαρές προσπάθειες ανάπτυξης. Ισως γιατί έτσι διατηρείται το κράτος της μίζας. Γιατί για να προχωρήσεις πράγματα, πρέπει απαραίτητα να μιζάρεις... Και στην Ισπανία έχουν φθάσει σε καλές μέρες (απο άποψη ανεμου), να έχουν πάνω απο το 41% της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο ανεμογεννήτριες!

----------


## midnightsun

> λεμε πως κανεις δε θελει ενα πυρηνικο εργοστασιο. στην πτολεμαιδα δηλαδη που αναπνεουν καθε μερα το λιγνιτη θα λεγανε οχι? δε νομιζω. η περιοχη τους θα αναβαθμιζοταν σημαντικα


 :Thumb down:  Για να γίνει και επίσημα η Δυτική Μακεδονία η χωματερή της Ελλάδας ; Όχι ευχαριστώ. Τις απώλειες ενέργειας λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης από την Αθήνα (όπου είναι η μεγάλη κατανάλωση) τις σκέφτηκες ;

----------


## konenas

Να, μια ιδέα.
Πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο στο "Γκάζι".
Τι το θέλουμε το πάρκο;

----------


## midnightsun

Τα πυρηνικά απόβλητα είναι μεγάλος μπελάς, εδώ την λυματολάσπη δεν μπορούν να διαχειριστούν και τους ΧΥΤΑ, θα μπορέσουν να διαχειριστούν πυρηνικά απόβλητα ;

----------


## konenas

Βέβαια. Πρώτα πρέπει να βρουν που θα τα πάνε.
Αυτό είναι και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα των πυρηνικών. Οι κυβερνήσεις τα δίνουν σε εταιρίες και αυτές τα πετάνε όπου βρουν. 

Αλλά για φανταστείτε ένα εργοστάσιο στην περιοχή σας καθαρό και ωραίο όπως στην Γαλλία  :Thumb down:  και ξαφνικά  :OOPS: . Χάσαμε λίγο ουράνιο. Δεν θα μας το πούνε βέβαια όταν το 'χασαν αλλά μια δυο μέρες ή μήνες μετά. 

Α! ρε Σαρκοζί τι σου' λαχε να πάθεις.

----------


## gmaitre

Για τους υπέρμαχους της πυρηνικής ενέργειας... (από τα ελάχιστα ατυχήματα που βγαίνουν στο φως) http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...5&lngDtrID=252

........Auto merged post: gmaitre πρόσθεσε 16 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τσιμπήστε και αυτό NUCLEAR CALENDAR

----------


## konenas

Έλα τώρα ... πώς κάνεις έτσι ... ένα δυο ατυχήματα το χρόνο ... μακρυά μας ... και μερικά χρόνια χωρίς ατύχημα!

Εδώ, δεν γίνονται ατυχήματα (μόνο κάψαμε την χώρα, μερικά τροχαία, κανένα αεροπορικό και σιδηροδρομικό κλπ). 

Εμείς προγραμματίζουμε και ακολουθούμε διαδικασίες όλα μας τα χρόνια (μίζες). 

Δεν θα μας συμβεί αυτό ( ο Θεός της Ελλάδας φροντίζει).
 :ROFL:

----------


## oparanomos

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.Είχα δεί ένα σχετικό αφιέρωμα της κρατικής τηλόρασης για τα φωτοβολταϊκά.Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει κρατική <προώθηση> της εν λόγω ενέργειας και δυστηχώς έχουμε μείνει πολύ πισω σαν χώρα.Οι κρατική επιχορήγηση είναι αρκετά μικρή και το κόστος αρκετά μεγάλο. :Thumb down:

----------


## anon

Bασικά έχουμε πρόβλημα στο θεσμικό πλαίσιο, που κάνει τον οποιονδήποτε πολύ απλά να αποφύγει όπως ο διάβολος το λιβάνι, την οποιαδήποτε ενασχόλιση με ΑΠΕ, είτε επιχειρηματικά είτε για οικιακή χρήση. Πάλι καλά που δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα με τους ηλιακούς. Εαν όμως θές να βάλεις πάνελς στην ταράτσα σου ή στην σκεπή σου, θα πρέπει να περάσεις απο πολλά εμπόδια. Εαν δε θες να συνδέσεις την παραγωγή στο δίκτυο, ίσως να το ξεχάσεις καλύτερα. Ενώ πχ στην Καλιφόρνια, η σύνδεση με το δίκτυο είναι απλά μια επισκόπηση απο τεχνικό της εκεί ΔΕΗ, που θα δεί ότι οι μετρητές ειναι σωστά, θα κάνει και αυτός μετρήσεις, και τελείωσε. Σε δυο - τρείς ώρες. Ουτε χαρτιά απο πολεοδομίες, υπηρεσία αρχαιοτήτων ή και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Για δε ανεμογεννήτριες δεν θέλω ούτε να το σκέφτομαι. Πχ μια ανεμογεννήτρια για οικιακή χρήση ισχύος 3KW συνήθως έχει ιστίο 12 μέτρα απο κάτω μέχρι τον ρότορα.  Δεν πρόκειται να πάρεις άδεια, επ ουδενί λόγω για κάτι τέτοιο να στήσεις στην ταράτσα σου στο εξοχικό σου...

----------


## elakbar

γιατι ποια κυβερνηση θα βαλει ταξη σε αυτη τη χωρα για να δουλευουν βασικα καποια πραγματα σωστα και ζητατε και επιδοτησεις.

----------


## konenas

στον elakbar

Πουλήσαμε το μάνατζμεντ του πΟΤΕ στους Γερμανούς μαζί με τον Γερμανό και τα παραφερνάλια, δεν μπορούμε να πουλήσουμε το μάνατζμεντ της χώρας  στην Μέκρελ;

Να βάλουμε και κάτι στη τσέπη, ρε αδελφέ.  :Wink:

----------


## midnightsun

> στον elakbar
> 
> Πουλήσαμε το μάνατζμεντ του πΟΤΕ στους Γερμανούς μαζί με τον Γερμανό και τα παραφερνάλια, δεν μπορούμε να πουλήσουμε το μάνατζμεντ της χώρας  στην Μέκρελ;
> 
> Να βάλουμε και κάτι στη τσέπη, ρε αδελφέ.


Όποιον και να φέρεις εδώ, μέσα σε ένα μισάωρο θα έχει εγκλιματιστεί.  :Laughing:

----------


## insane45

> Οι ΑΠΕ δεν είναι απίστευτα ακριβή. Εχω παραθέσει μελέτη του αμερικανικού υπουργεία ενέργειας, όπου με τιμες 2004/2005 η αιολική κοστίζε 53 δολλάρια η μεγαβατώρα και η πυρηνική 59. Υπόψη ότι στο κόστος πυρηνικής δεν περιλαμβάνεται κόστος εναποθήκευσης πυρηνικών αποβλήτων και κόστος διάλυσης μονάδας μετά τον ωφέλιμο χρόνο ζωής. Επίσης στα τελευταία χρόνια έχει ανέβει και το ουράνιο σημαντικά. Αρα δεν υπάρχει θέμα ότι είναι πανάκριβη.


Τα στατιστικά δείχνουν οτι ένα μικρό υδροηλεκτρικό κοστίζει περί τα 4000 ευρώ ανά εγκατεστημένο KW, ένα αιολικό περί τα 1500 (2500 αν είναι στην θάλασσα) και ένα φωτοβολταικό γύρω στα 3000, μπορεί και παραπάνω. Αυτό δεν το λές φτηνό, γλιτώνεις όμως το καύσιμο, αλλά και πάλι, δεν έχεις την σταθερότητα που θα πρέπει. Γι΄αυτό, ό,τι και να κάνεις, πρέπει πάντα να υπάρχουν οι μονάδες βάσης (λιγνιτικές, πυρηνικές, μεγάλα υδροηλεκτρικά), και μετά σε αιχμή να δίνει τόσο τις ΑΠΕ όσο και τα ντιζελ/αεριοστροβίλους. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν καταργούνται οι μονάδεσ βάσης, και ούτε μπορείς να πολυπαίζεις μαζί τους ( να τισ ανοιγοκλείνεις κατά βούληση, εξάλλου θέλουν 1-2 μέρες να φτάσουν από το 0 στην ονομαστική τους ισχύ). Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις και γίνεται έιναι να περιορίσεις την συμμετοχή του καυσίμου (οτι και αν ειναι αυτό) όταν οι ΑΠΕ μπορούν να δώσουν. Και κάτι ακόμα. Τα φωτοβολταικά, προς το παρόν είναι λιγάκι ασύμφορα, πολύ μεγάλο το κόστος του. Έχουν άρκετά χρονάκια έρευνας ακόμα μέχρι να είναι οικονομικά εκμεταλλέυσιμα...




> Για το θέμα της σταθερότητας στην παραγωγή ενέργειας υπάρχουν συστήματα όπως υδροταμιευτήρες για αποθήκευση ενέργειας. Αυτό ανεβάζει βέβαια το κόστος στις ΑΠΕ, αλλά και πάλι δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά την πυρηνική, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη όλα τα κόστη αυτής. Πάντα μιλώντας με καθαρα οικονομικά κριτήρια.


Υδροταμιευτήρες έχουν μόνο τα μεγάλα υδροηλεκτρικά, κανένα μικρό και είναι λογικό να μην γίνεται αυτό. Προφανώς γλιτώνουν πολύ καύσιμο, και καλό είναι όπου μπορούμε να τα ρησιμοποιούμε.




> Το μεγάλο λάθος που κάνετε όλοι οι θιασώτες της πυρηνικής ενέργειας, μιλώντας για τον απειροελάχιστο κίνδυνο αυτής. Ναι, με τον λιγνίτη όσοι ζούν εκεί έχουν σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας. Σταματάς τον λιγνίτη, σταματάς το πρόβλημα. Για πές μου όμως, εαν κάνεις μια μονάδα πχ 1.7GW όπως αυτή της 3ης γενιάς, και συμβεί το παραμικρό, πόσο παραπάνω πρόβλημα θα έχεις απο το Chernobyl (αντιδραστήρας ισχύος 1GW); Διαβάστε μερικά εδώ Μιλάμε για 5 χιλιάδες τετραγωνικα χιλιόμετρα όπου η ζωή είναι αδύνατη... Και θα είναι έτσι για εκατοντάδες χρόνια, ενώ η σαρκοφάγος του αντιδραστήρα θα πρέπει να διατηρηθεί ασφαλής για χιλιάδες χρόνια.


Σχετικά με το ατύχημα στο Chernobyl:
1) To πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο δεν είχε προστατευτικό περίβλημα (το οποίο βέβαια στοιχίζει όσο όλος ο σταθμός) και προφανώς όλη η ραδιενέργεια έφυγε έξω, ενώ αν υπήρχε θα είχε μείνει μέσα.
2) Οι ρώσσοι κρατούσαν μυστικά αρκετά πράγματα που δεν τα ήξερε το προσωπικό και κάναν Edit: [ XXXXXX ], οπότε αντί να πέσει η ισχύς για να κάνουν το πείραμά τους, ανέβηκα κατακόρυφα. Σήμερα, αυτά που αυτοί τότε δεν ήξεραν τα ξέρουν όλοι όσοι ασχολούνται με τα πυρηνικά εργοστάσια.

Το ατύχημα θα μπορούσε να αποφευκτεί, ή τουλάχιστον να περιοριστεί πάρα πολύ σε έκταση. Λόγω όμως των συνθηκών της εποχής και ελλείψει χρημάτων δεν φτιάχτηκε σωστή κατασκευή και δεν είχε ενημερωθεί το προσωπικό. Αυτό, σε δυνδυασμό με τον τύπο του αντιδραστήρα (RΒΜΚ κακής κατασκευής με άνθρακα αντί με νερό)  και πολλά άλλα ενδιάμεσα προκάλεσαν το ατύχημα. 
Οι RΒΜΚ πλέον έχουν εγκαταλεηφθεί, έχουμε περάσει στους πυρηνικούς 4ης γενιάς σχεδιαστικά και όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα είναι γνωστά. Με ένα κατάλληλο προστατευτικό περίβλημα, δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα, γι αυτό εξάλλου και πολλές χώρες εγκαθιστούν πυρηνικούς σταθμούς. Άντε το πολύ πολύ να γίνει αυτό που έγινε πριν μερικές μέρες σε έναν πυρηνικό σταθμό στην Γαλλία.



Το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα είναι το γραφειοκρατικό τέρας και η ηλίθια νομοθεσία, όχι μόνο στις ΑΠΕ, αλλά παντού, που έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούν να γίνουν σοβαρές προσπάθειες ανάπτυξης. Ισως γιατί έτσι διατηρείται το κράτος της μίζας. Γιατί για να προχωρήσεις πράγματα, πρέπει απαραίτητα να μιζάρεις... Και στην Ισπανία έχουν φθάσει σε καλές μέρες (απο άποψη ανεμου), να έχουν πάνω απο το 41% της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο ανεμογεννήτριες!





> Το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα είναι το γραφειοκρατικό τέρας και η ηλίθια νομοθεσία, όχι μόνο στις ΑΠΕ, αλλά παντού, που έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούν να γίνουν σοβαρές προσπάθειες ανάπτυξης. Ισως γιατί έτσι διατηρείται το κράτος της μίζας. Γιατί για να προχωρήσεις πράγματα, πρέπει απαραίτητα να μιζάρεις... Και στην Ισπανία έχουν φθάσει σε καλές μέρες (απο άποψη ανεμου), να έχουν πάνω απο το 41% της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο ανεμογεννήτριες!


Αυτό με τις μίζες είναι πολύ σωστό. Η γραφειοκρατία δίνει και παίρνει. Αυτή τη στιγμή οι αιτήσεις για τα αιολικά ξεπερνούν τα 5GW (η Ελλάδα έχει συνολική εγκατεστημένη ισχύ περί τα 11GW, που να μπορεί να καλύψει την αιχμή με όλες τις μονάδες να δουλεύουν σε πλήρη λειτουργία). Όλοι είδανε εύκολο χρήμα, επιδοτήσεις, δάνεια κλπ και πήγαν και κάνανε αιτήσεις για αιολικό πάρκο. Μάλιστα σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, βρέθηκαν περισσότερες από μια αιτήσεις για τον ίδιο χώρο. Η νομοθεσία δεν υπάρχει και πολλοί κάνανε αιτήσεις για να βάλουν αιολικό σε περιοχή που δεν τους ανήκει...

Όσο για την αιολική, πολλοί υποστηρίζουν οτι είναι και καλά διακοπτόμενη, και οτι δεν έχεις πάντα ενέργεια. ΑΥτό είναι λάθος, αφού ο αέρας είναι ένας, ενιαίος, όταν δεν φυσάει εδώ, φυσάει παραδίπλα. Το θέμα είναι να έχεις πάρκο όμως παραδίπλα....

----------


## anon

Γιαυτο θέλουμε και φωτοβολταικά, γιατί ειναι μεν ακριβά, αλλά με προβλέψιμη παραγωγή και μάλιστα όταν την χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερο, την ημέρα. Η αποθήκευση ενέργειας με υδροταμιευτήρες δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να έχεις τον υδροταμιευτήρα δίπλα στο αιολικό πάρκο απαραίτητα (αν και θα βόλευε), αλλά οπουδήποτε στο διασυνδεδεμένο δίκτυο. Οπως είπαμε και πριν, η έρευνα στα φωτοβολταικά πλέον έχει πάρει μεγάλες διαστάσεις, και περιμένουμε πολλά. Ηδη με την Νανοσολαρ περιμένουμε κάτω απο 1 δολλάριο σε βατ ισχύος, οπότε το κόστος φωτοβολταικών θα είναιτο 1/4 απο σήμερα. Δηλαδή θα ειναι κάτω απο 1000 δολλάρια στο κιλοβάτ. Η πυρηνική ξέρεις πόσο ειναι;

Οσο για το ατύχημα στο Τσερνομπίλ δείχνει ότι ήταν καθαρά απο ανθρώπινο λάθος. Οπως επίσης και άλλα ατυχήματα που απλά δεν ήταν του μεγέθους του Τσερνομπίλ. Διάβασες για το τελευταίο στην Γαλλία με διαρροή ραδιενέργειας, που απαγόρευσαν χρήση νερού κλπ στην περιοχή; Δεν υπάρχει ασφαλής πυρηνική ενέργεια, και το ανθρώπινο λάθος ναι μεν μπορείς να το μειώσεις αλλά δεν μπορείς να το εξαλλείψεις. Ωστόσο εαν συμβεί ένα πυρηνικό ατύχημα, οι συνέπειες μπορει να ειναι πολύ μεγάλες... Περισσότερο απο οτιδήποτε άλλο ατύχημα, ακόμα και απο περιβαντολλογικά ατυχήματα τύπου Βαλντεζ.

----------


## A_gamer

> και μάλιστα όταν την χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερο, την ημέρα


Όταν οι ζέστες σφίγγουν, τα Air Condition που λειτουργούν πληθαίνουν και όσο πιο πολύ ζεσταίνει, τόσο αυξάνονται τα Air Condition (και μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τους δουλεύει στο φουλ).

Τότε είναι που το δίκτυο ενέργειας κλατάρει. Και τότε ακριβώς (λόγω του ηλίου) είναι που τα φωτοβολταϊκά παράγουν την περισσότερη ενέργεια.

Έτσι λοιπόν η παραπάνω πρότασή σου είναι understatement.

----------


## CatMarg

Κ αυτά είναι ηδη παλιά στην Πορτογαλλία!Καλά,σιγά μη τους φτάσουμε,με τις μίζες κ τα ρουσφέτια που κυριαρχούν στην πατρίδα μας.

----------


## konenas

Λες να μην δίνουν και αυτοί μίζες;

Απλά κάνουν και *βήματα* μπροστά, μόνο που εμείς τα βλέπουμε σαν *διασκελισμούς*.

----------


## insane45

> Γιαυτο θέλουμε και φωτοβολταικά, γιατί ειναι μεν ακριβά, αλλά με προβλέψιμη παραγωγή και μάλιστα όταν την χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερο, την ημέρα. Η αποθήκευση ενέργειας με υδροταμιευτήρες δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να έχεις τον υδροταμιευτήρα δίπλα στο αιολικό πάρκο απαραίτητα (αν και θα βόλευε), αλλά οπουδήποτε στο διασυνδεδεμένο δίκτυο. Οπως είπαμε και πριν, η έρευνα στα φωτοβολταικά πλέον έχει πάρει μεγάλες διαστάσεις, και περιμένουμε πολλά. Ηδη με την Νανοσολαρ περιμένουμε κάτω απο 1 δολλάριο σε βατ ισχύος, οπότε το κόστος φωτοβολταικών θα είναιτο 1/4 απο σήμερα. Δηλαδή θα ειναι κάτω απο 1000 δολλάρια στο κιλοβάτ. Η πυρηνική ξέρεις πόσο ειναι;


Δεν με κατάλαβες καλά. Δεν διαφωνούμε επί της ουσίας. Απλά παραθέτω και άλλα στοιχεία. Όπως και να το κάνουμε, τώρα τα φωτοβολταικά δεν είναι οικονομικά βιώσιμα. Αλλά ακόμα και αν είναι, δεν είναι τόσο βιώσιμα όσο η αιολική ή τα μικρά υδρηλεκτρικά. Συνεπώς, γιατί ένας επενδυτής να προτιμήσει το φωτοβολταικό και όχι ένα μικρό υδροηλεκτρικό. Θα μου πεις, μπορεί να τον βοηθήσει το κράτος για να τα κονομήσει εις βάρος των πολιτών, αλλά αυτα είναι οικονομικά παιχνίδια. Η ουσία είναι οτι από τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας, η ηλιακή είναι η λιγότερο βιώσιμη οικονομικά. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να σταματήσει και η έρευνα. Ίσα ίσα, πρέπει να ενταθεί διότι αυτή είναι που θα κάνει την ηλιακή τεχνολογία πιο ανταγωνιστική. Όσο για τα αναστρέψιμα, δεν είναι ανάγκη να τα τροφοδοτείς με ισχύ από τα αιολικά. Ήδη στην Ελλάδα (δεν θυμάμαι όμως πού) έχουμε ένα μεγάλο υδροηλεκτρικό αναστρέψιμο, με 3 τουρμπίνες για παραγωγή ισχύος την ημέρα. Την νύχτα, οι 2 από τις 3 τουρμπίνες δουλεύουν ως αντλίες και ανεβάζουν το νερό στον πάνω ταμιευτήρα. (Το πρόβλημα της τρίτης είναι οτι δεν μπορεί να ξεκινήσει από μόνη της, ενώ οι άλλες 2 ξεκινάνε με την βοήθεια της τρίτης).




> Οσο για το ατύχημα στο Τσερνομπίλ δείχνει ότι ήταν καθαρά απο ανθρώπινο λάθος. Οπως επίσης και άλλα ατυχήματα που απλά δεν ήταν του μεγέθους του Τσερνομπίλ. Διάβασες για το τελευταίο στην Γαλλία με διαρροή ραδιενέργειας, που απαγόρευσαν χρήση νερού κλπ στην περιοχή; Δεν υπάρχει ασφαλής πυρηνική ενέργεια, και το ανθρώπινο λάθος ναι μεν μπορείς να το μειώσεις αλλά δεν μπορείς να το εξαλλείψεις. Ωστόσο εαν συμβεί ένα πυρηνικό ατύχημα, οι συνέπειες μπορει να ειναι πολύ μεγάλες... Περισσότερο απο οτιδήποτε άλλο ατύχημα, ακόμα και απο περιβαντολλογικά ατυχήματα τύπου Βαλντεζ.


Δεν διαφωνώ οτι το ατύχημα ήταν καθαρά ανθρώπινο λάθος. Οι κακοτεχνίες του σταθμού υπήρχαν από την αρχή και ο σταθμός δούλευε. Δεν ήταν όμως άρτιος, και δεν είχαν δώσει μεγάλη σημασία στην πρόληψη (όταν φτιάχνεις πυρηνικό σταθμό και δεν βάζεις προστατευτικό περίβλημα σημαίνει ή οτι δεν έχεις τα λεφτά, οπότε άστο καλύτερα ή απλά οτι δεν σε νοιάζει). Επίσης, το προσωπικό ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες που του δώσανε για την δοκιμή. (Το ατύχημα βασικά έγινε διότι θέλανε να κάνουνε μία δοκιμή του τι θα γίνει κάτω από κάποιες συνθήκες, και τελικά τους ξέγυγε από τον έλεγχο και υπερθερμάνθηκε ο αντιδραστήρας με αποτέλεσμα να φρακάρουν οι ράβδοι επιβραδύνσεως, να λιώσουν, να χυθεί ο γραφίτης και να πάρει φωτιά). Απλά τότε δεν υπήρχε η τεχνογνωσία, ή τουλάχιστον το προσωπικό δεν ήταν καλά ενημερωμένο. Όπως και να έχει πάντως το ατύχημα οφείλεται σε ανθρώπινο λάθος. Αν όμως ο σταθμός ήταν σωστός, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα είχε πάρει την έκταση που πήρε τότε. Όσο για την Γαλλία, ναι, το ατύχημα είναι ατύχημα, και καταδεικνύει τους μεγάλους κινδύνους της πυρηνικής ενέργειας. Αλλά σε μια εποχή που η παραγωγή του πετρελαίου έχει φτάσει στο μέγιστο και η ζήτηση είναι πολλαπλάσια της παραγωγής, οι ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας δεν μπορούνε παρά να καλύψουν ένα μικρό μόνο ποσοστό, ακόμα και όταν δουλεύουν στο 100% της ονομαστικής ισχύος τους (κάτι που όπως ξέρεις δεν γίνεται ποτέ). Η πυρηνική είναι μία λύση, πολές περισσότερες ανανεώσιμες είναι άλλη λύση (μαζί και η γεωθερμία, αν και σε μερικές χώρες μόν είναι οικονομικά εκμεταλλεύσιμη, βλ. Ιρλανδία). 
Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οτι η πυρηνική ενέργεια είναι επικίνδυνη, και μάλιστά πολύ. Σε συνδυασμό με το ανθρώπινο λάθος (είτε λόγω άγνοιας, είτε λόγω αφηρημάδας είτε λόγω συγκυριών είτε....) την καθιστά εξαιρετικά επισφαλή, όχι μόνο για την χώρα που έχει το εργοστάσιο, αλλά και τις διπλανές. Το θέμα είναι όμως οτι σε μια κοινωνία που η ενεργειακή ζήτηση αυξάνεται ραγδαία, μπορεί να μην υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος, ή τουλάχιστον μπορεί αυτό να είναι ένα κομμάτι της λύσης. Και προφανώς η έρευνα που θα γίνει πρέπει να κάνει τα πυρηνικά εργοστάσια ακόμα ασφαλέστερα, ακόμα και στην περίπτωση πυρηνικού ατυχήματος.

Το μεγαλύτερο όμως θέμα δεν είναι αυτό καθ' αυτό το ενεργειακό από τη άποψη οτι δεν μασ φτάνει η ενέργεια, το πετρέλαιο κλπ. Φταίμε και εμείς οι ίδιοι. Ο μέσος Έλληνας, όχι απλά καταναλώνει πολύ ενέργεια, στην ουσία την πετάει. Και θα σου αναφέρω ένα σωρό παραδείγματα:
Σπίτια πολύ κακής ποιότητας με λαμαρίνες και κλιματιστικά να δουλεύουν άσκοπα.
Μαγαζία μέσα στο καταχείμωνο ανοιχτά από παντού και το καλοριφέρ να δουλεέυει στοπ φουλ
Αυτοκίνητα 4λιτρα και βάλε για να πάνε ένα άτομο από το σπίτι στο κέντρο

Όλα αυτά και πολλά άλλα μπορεί να φαίνονται αστεία, αλλά σε μεγάλη κλίμακα ισοδυναμούν με πολύ χαμένη ενέργεια. Επίσης, ο μέσος αμερικάνος, την κατασπαταλάει την ενέργεια, αφού καταναλώνει 4 φορές περισσότερη ενέργεια απότι ο μέσος Ευρωπαίος. Χωρίς βέβεια να υπάρχει κάποιος προφανής λόγος. Και όλα αυτά για πάνω από 3 δεκαετίες. Τώρα που ξυπνήσανε και οι Κινέζοι, με 1,3 δισ πληθυσμό, αυτοί δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να ζητάνε ενέργεια? Όταν τα κάνανε οι αμερικάνοι για να αναπτυχθούνε ήταν καλά, αλλά τώρα που τα κάνουν και οι κινέζοι δεν είναι καλό γιατί εντείνουν την ενεργειακή κρίση?

Όπως και να έχει, το θέμα είναι πολύπλευρο, γι αυτό είναι και το νούμερο 1 πρόβλημα σε κάθε συνάντηση των ηγετών. Τώρα όμως που μπήκαν και άλλοι στο παιχνίδι, οι ήδη υπάρχοντες μεγάλοι στραβομουτσουνιάζουν γιατί τους μειώνονται οι παροχές, και ίσως διαβλέπουν και το τέλος της κυριαρχίας τους, αφού κυριαρχία και έλεγχος ορυκτών καυσίμων είναι αλληλένδετες έννοιες.

P.S. Tο ατύχημα του Βαλντεζ που λές, τι ήταν? Δεν το έχω ξανακούσει, ή τουλάχιστον όχι με αυτό το όνομα...

----------


## anon

Exxon Valdez. Mια μεγάλη οικολογική καταστροφή. 

Οσο για την βιωσιμότητα της ηλιακής, πιστεύω το αντίθετο. Ολα υποδεικνύουν πολύ σύντομα την πτώση κόστους στο 1/4, απο πολλά διαφορετικά συστήματα που ήδη κυκλοφορούν ή βρίσκονται αυτή την στιγμή ακόμη σε ερευνητικό / πιλοτικό στάδιο. ΕΠίσης όταν μετράμε κόστη, θα πρέπει να μετράμε ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΣΤΗ. Οχι μόνο αυτά που μας συμφέρουν, αναλόγως τι πρεσβεύουμε. Επίσης πρέπει να γίνει και ένας προυπολογισμός σε βάθος χρόνου, όσο ειναι δυνατό με τα μελλοντικά κόστη. 

Για παράδειγμα, μια μονάδα φυσικού αερίου, ναι μεν έχει μικρότερους ρύπους απο αέρια σωματίδια, αλλά δεν παύει να βγάζει διοξείδιο του άνθρακος. Πάλι συντελλούμε στο φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου. Θα πρέπει να συνυπολογιστεί και αυτό το περιβαντολλογικό κόστος. Οπως επίσης με την συνεχή αυξανόμενη τιμή των ορυκτών καυσίμων, το πετρέλαιο συμπαρασύρει και το φυσικό αέριο, και το ουράνιο. Στην περίπτωση πυρηνικών, πέραν απο το θέμα ασφάλειας, που για να είσαι σούπερ ασφαλής όσο τελοσπάντων θα μπορούσε ναναι αυτό εφικτό => πολύ μεγαλύτερο κόστος κατασκευής και λειτουργίας, θα πρέπει να συνυπολογίσουμε τις αυξήσεις στο ουράνιο, το κόστος εναπποθήκευσης και διάλυσης μονάδας μετά απο πχ 50 χρόνια, το κόστος απο αντιδράσεις πολιτών σε απεργίες => συνολικό κόστος στην οικονομία, και ακόμη ακόμη ένα κόστος σε ασφάλιστρα, έστω και εικονικά, για ένα μετρίου μεγέθους ατύχημα/διαρροή που μπορεί να συμβεί μέσα στα 50 χρόνια λειτουργίας. Μιλάμε για πολύ, πολύ μεγάλο κόστος. 

H πυρηνική ενέργεια είναι ουσιαστικά βήμα προς τα πίσω. Ακόμη και χώρες που έχουν επενδύσει ήδη σε πυρηνικό πρόγραμμα, όπως πχ Ισπανία, ή άλλες με επίσης μεγάλες ενεργειακές ανάγκες φτωχές χ'ώρες (Πορτογαλλία), δινουν έμφαση στις ΑΠΕ, αιολικά και ηλιακά συστήματα. 

Τα περι οικονομίας όλα λογικά. Ηδη ακόμη και στην αμερική έχουν αντιμετωπίσει το πρώτο κύμα ακρίβειας, με μειώσεις στην κατανάλωση, πράγμα που έδειχνε ότι υπήρχε υπερκατανάλωση. Οι αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες προωθούν και το βλέπουμε ήδη, λύσεις υβριδικές, με μικρότερες ακόμη καταναλώσεις. Σκεφτείτε μόνο πόσο ξόδευαν στα 100 χλμ πριν 30 χρόνια και πόσο σήμερα. Το να γίνουμε τελείως στο έπακρο "τσιγγούνιδες" και δύσκολο είναι, και άτοπο. Εκτός εαν ξαναγυρίσουμε στις σπηλιές. Οπως διάβασα κάπου, για παράδειγμα, η αμερικανική ζωή έχει στηθεί γύρω απο το αυτοκίνητο. Εχουν φθηνότερα και μεγαλύτερα σπίτια, απο ότι στην Ευρώπη, γιατί ουσιαστικά είναι στα προάστεια, σε μεγάλη ακτίνα, και το αυτοκίνητο είναι ακρως απαραίτητο για την λειτουργία της αμερικανικής κοινωνίας. ΑΥτό δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει, ούτε εύκολα, ούτε γρήγορα. Αντιθέτως, με την διάδοση της αμερικανικής κουλτούρας, μέσω των media, πλέον και στην Ευρώπη αποτελεί το μεγάλο προαστειακό σπίτι το ιδανικό για κάθε νέο ευρωπαίο, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι η διάδοση του αυτοκινήτου, δυστυχώς, είναι νομοτελειακά δεδομένο. ( το μόνο που μας λείπει στην Ευρώπη είναι να αντιγράψουμε το Halloween και το Prom )

----------


## konenas

Σωστός στην ανάλυση του κόστους. 
Το πρόβλημα όμως δεν είναι μόνο θέμα κόστους. 
Τα πυρηνικά πρέπει να αποφεύγονται όπως και το πετρέλαιο λόγω ρύπανσης και λόγω ατυχημάτων. 
Ειδικά στην Ελλάδα που δεν μπορούμε να σβήσουμε μια φωτιά.

Τώρα για την Αμερικανοποίηση μπορεί να με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο, δεν είναι το θέμα μας όμως.

----------


## CatMarg

> Λες να μην δίνουν και αυτοί μίζες;
> 
> Απλά κάνουν και *βήματα* μπροστά, μόνο που εμείς τα βλέπουμε σαν *διασκελισμούς*.


Ναι αλλά άλλο είναι να *κυριαρχούν* οι μίζες κ άλλο να *δίνουν* μίζες.Τελείως διαφορετικό!

----------


## konenas

> Ναι αλλά άλλο είναι να *κυριαρχούν* οι μίζες κ άλλο να *δίνουν* μίζες.Τελείως διαφορετικό!


Αυτό λέω και 'γω.
Σήμερα άκουσα πως πρέπει να ζητήσει το κράτος φόρο δωρεάς για τις μίζες. 
Να τις νομιμοποιήσουμε δηλαδή.
Α, ρε Ανδριανόπουλε!

Βέβαια αν νομίζουμε πως δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε χωρίς αυτές ...

----------


## CatMarg

> Αυτό λέω και 'γω.
> Σήμερα άκουσα πως πρέπει να ζητήσει το κράτος φόρο δωρεάς για τις μίζες. 
> Να τις νομιμοποιήσουμε δηλαδή.
> Α, ρε Ανδριανόπουλε!
> 
> Βέβαια αν νομίζουμε πως δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε χωρίς αυτές ...


Γελοία υποκείμενα!Πάμε απ'το κακό στο χειρότερο!Που κ πως θα σταματήσει αυτό? :Mad:

----------


## konenas

Ψηφίστε με :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ψηφίστε με


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## konenas

> 


Ψηφίζεις όμως τον έναν ή τον άλλον γνωρίζοντας ότι θα τα κάνουν σκατά.

 :Clap:  :Worthy:  :ROFL:

----------


## waste

το πρόβλημα της suberbia το λύνεις ενεργειακά με προαστιακά τρένα. Δεν είναι ουτε πολυ ακριβό, ούτε δύσκολο να γίνει. Ο σουφλιάς βέβαια επενδύει σε αττική οδό νο2. Η Γερμανία, η σουηδία και η γαλλια κατα δεύτερο λόγο δεν είναι χώρες όπου οι άνθρωποι μένουν σε μεγαλουπόλεις για παράδειγμα, ούτε έχουν τα 3/4 του πληθυσμού τους σε μεγαλουπόλεις. 

Η διαφορά στο αμερικάνικο μοντέλο της Suberbia βρίσκεται στην παντελή έλλειψη κεντρικού σχεδιασμού μεταφορών, αφήνοντας τους πολίτες να λύσουν μόνοι τους το πρόβλημα αγοράζοντας αυτοκίνητα. Όλες αυτές οι θεολογικές μπουρδο-αναλύσεις για τις αγορές που βρίσκονται στο βέλτιστο της απόδοσης τους (efficient market theory), όταν τις αφήνεις μόνες τους σε κάθε δεδομένη στιγμή, έχουν οδηγήσει τις ΗΠΑ σε τρομερές ελλείψεις υποδομής και εντυπωσιακά ενεργοβόρο μοντέλο ανάπτυξης. Είτε αυτό αφορά μέσα μεταφοράς ανθρώπων, ή ενέργειας (θυμάστε το blackout? και την Enron?), είτε αφορά στα φράγματα της Νέας Ορλεάνης. Οι γάλλοι, οι Ιαπωνες και οι γερμανοι (σε δευτερο ρόλο) για παράδειγμα επειδή κράτησαν τον κεντρικό σχεδιασμό των στρατηγικών τους έργων, μπορούν σήμερα να μεταφέρουν ανθρώπους και αγαθά με πολύ χαμηλότερο ενεργειακό κόστος. 

στην ελλάδα αντίστοιχα επειδή ταιριάζει το αγγλοσαξονικό μοντέλο (άλλωστε ποιανού προτεκτοράτο είμασταν) του έχει ο θεός και η αγορά...
1.τα κυβερνητικά στελέχη ονομάζουν τα ταξί μαζικά μέσα μεταφοράς, 
2.καταναλώνουμε περισσότερο πετρέλαιο (κατά κεφαλήν) από όλες τις χώρες της ευρώπης (λόγω έλλειψης φυσ. αερίου για θέρμανση μέχρι πρόσφατα και λόγο μη διασύνδεσης των νησιών. 
3.Στην αθήνα έχουμε μόλις 3 ατελείς γραμμές μετρό σε μια πόλη 4,5 εκατομμυρίων (να μην πουμε πόσες γραμμές έχει το πολύ μικρότερο βερολίνο ή η στοκχόλμη).
4. Και για τις μεταφορές μας χρησιμοποιούμε την αττική οδό στην καταπληκτική προσφορά των 5 ευρώ αλέρετούρ και το κόστος του οχήματος και της βενζίνης δικό σας.

Το μοντέλο αυτό δούλευε όσο η τιμή της ενέργειας παρέμενε πιο φθηνή και από το νερό. Επειδή όμως τα μοντέλα δοκιμάζονται στις κρίσεις, δεν νομίζω να τα πάμε και πολύ καλά. Και για να πάρουμε τα παλιότερα παραδείγματα. Η κρίση του πετρελαίου του 70 που προκάλεσε την αποβιομηχάνιση δεν μοιράστικα ίσα σε όλες τις χώρες. Η αγγλία για πάραδειγμα κινήθηκε σε ποσοστά 60+% όταν η γαλλία και ακόμα περισσότερο η Γερμανία φυσικά κινήθηκαν σε ποσοστά 30-40+%

----------


## konenas

Μιλάμε *για την* νοοτροπία που έχει μπολιαστεί στον κόσμο.

Πάρε αυτοκίνητο να πας όπου θες. Ο μπαμπάς αγοράζει το πρώτο αυτοκίνητο στο παιδάκι του (αντίστοιχο της prom). 

Παίρνεις αυτοκίνητο και .. απαγορεύεται τις μονές (ζυγές) στον δακτύλιο, διόδια στην αττική, διόδια για να βγεις έξω από Αθήνα, απαγορεύεται η στάθμευση στο κέντρο, στο παράκεντρο κλπ
Αγοράζεις και navigator για να βρεις τον δρόμο σου και βρίσκεσαι σε μποτιλιάρισμα 10 χλμ επειδή ένα αυτοκίνητο χάλασε ή απεργούν οι παραγωγοί μαστίχας και έκλεισαν τον δρόμο. (Ο ριμαδο-ναβιγκέιτορ δεν ξέρει από μποτιλιάρισμα).

Έτσι αναγκάζεσαι να μην πάρεις το αυτοκίνητο αλλά εσύ είσαι Έλληνας, δεν το ανέχεσαι αυτό και πηγαίνεις σαν βασιλιάς και χάνεις 2 ώρες αντί για 10 λεπτά στο μετρό. Επειδή ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα και εσένα σου λείπει το χρήμα, χάνεις και τον χρόνο σου αλλά είσαι Έλληνας και θα βρεις στάθμευση σε 13 λεπτά θα την πληρώσεις 5 ευρώ την ώρα και θα πεις ευχαριστώ.

Έρχεται ο Υπουργός και σου υπόσχεται άλλο έναν δρόμο να μποτιλιάρεσαι και συ λες τι ωραία, ας χάσουμε και μερικά δεντράκια για να πάμε πιο γρήγορα στη δουλειά μας. Μόλις φτιάξει τον δρόμο πληρώνεις και φουσκωτά διόδια και μετά επειδή όλοι έρχονται από τον ίδιο δρόμο (βλέπεις ο ναβιγκέιτορ) τι κάνεις; Μποτιλιάρεσαι.

Όταν φτάνεις σπίτι είσαι πτώμα. Που γυμναστήριο, άσκηση, τα παρατάς βγαίνεις έξω, παίρνεις πάλι το αυτοκίνητο για να μποτιλιαριστείς και το βράδυ και πάει η μέρα, άχρηστη 30%. 

Πππου πππάμε ρεεεεε! (Αυλωνίτης)

Στο μοντέλο που είπε ο waste προσθέτω και το κόστος του χαμένου χρόνου και του συστήματος υγείας που θα έρθει να σου κάνει μπαϊ-πας από έλλειψη άσκησης, και στρες.

----------


## waste

εάν είναι να βάλεις και το κόστος υγείας, γαματα. Διότι πρέπει να υπολογίσεις, αναπνευστικά από το όζον, καρκίνοι του πνεύμονα από τα μικροσωματίδια κλπ κλπ ... κι υστερα μας λένε για το κάπνισμα. λολ

----------


## attanasio di capri

Το "ενρεγειακό" είναι μία ανεξάρτητη επιστήμη, η οποία διδάσκεται στα Πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού τουλάχιστον από τη πετρελαική κρίση του 1970.
Δυστυχώς, για άλλη μία φορά στην Ελλάδα,εχόμαστε τελευταίοι και επιπροσθέτως αποδεικνύεται ότι δεν είμαστε εις θέση σαν Κράτος, σαν υποτιθέμενη οργανωμένη πολιτεία, ούτε να "αντιγράψουμε". 
Τα πάντα με τη παγκοσμιοποίηση των τελευταίων 15 τουλάχιστον ετών,περιφέρονται στο κεντρικό άξονα της Παγκοσμιοιημένης Οικονομίας.Ολα πλέον είναι αλληλένδετα παφκοσμίως και χορεύον γύρω από αυτό το οικονομικό μοντέλλο ανάπτυξης ή υπανάπτυξης για κάποιες χώρες.
Οι ανανεώσιμες πξγές ενέργειας θα έπρεπε  να είχαν ξεκινήσει τη δεκαετία του 80 στην Ελλάδα, αλλά δυστυχώς μείναμε όχι απλώς πίσω αλλά φοβάμαι και στην ίδια τάξη.
Ακούμε και διαβάζουμε για τη μεγάλη καθυστέρηση της χρήσης πετρελαιου κίνησης των ΙΧ αυτοκινήτων στην Αθήνα -Θεσσαλονίκη, αλλά κανείς μα κανείς σε αυτή τη χώρα, με τους τόσους και τόσους "γάτους" δημοσιογράφους, δεν αποκαλύπτουν την απλή-απλούστατη πταγματικότητα ότι ο Κος Λάτσης δεν διαθέτει μέχρι και σήμερα τις υποδομές-διυλιστηρίου για τη προμήθεια περελαίου κίνησης.Δηλαδη δεν υπάρχει προσφορά αυτού του προιόντος, άρα οι πολιτικοί μας, έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να κοροιδεύουν τους Αθηναίους -Θεσ/κείς ότι δήθεν το πετρέλαιο ρυπαίνει.Μα ας σοβαρευτούμε κάποια στιγμή! Σε λολους πλέον είναι γνωστό ότι κυκλοφορούν πετρελαιοκινητήρες εδώ  και 12 χρόνια προηγμένης τεχνολογίας, με φοβερές επιδόσεις, οι οποίοι σαφώς ρυπαίνουν λιγότερο εκείων της βενζίνης.
Το διυλιστήριο (Λάτση) του χρόνου ολοκληρώνει επένδυση της τάξεως των 2 δις ευρώ περίπου!
Αρα βρέθηκε η καθυστέρηση και η ποτοαπγόρευση του τελικού προιόντος στον άμοιρο Ελληνα καταναλωτή. Του χρόνου,το πετρέλαιο κίνησης δεν θα ρυπαίνει πλέον στην Αθήνα -Θεσ/νίκη.
Ω!  του θαύματος Κύριε!
Οσον αφορά τα φωτοβολταικά, θεωρώ ότι ακόμη και σήμερα είναι ασύμφορα οικονομικά.
Εδώ δεν έχουμε αναπτύξει ακόμη στην Ελλάδα την ηλιακή ενέργεια στους ηλιακούς συλλέκτες θέρμανσης νερού σε συνδυασμό με γεωθερμία ή αέριο κλπ.Δεν έχουμε προχωρήσει στη κατασκευή δικτύων παροχής ζεστού νερού στις μεγάλες πόλεις (στο εξωτερικ'ό υπάρχουν πρίν ανακαλυφθεί το κινητό τηλέφωνο).
Αναρωτιέμαι ποιόν κοροιδεύουν με το αέριο πόλης.Μήπως υπάρχουν ουσιαστικά κίνητρα σύνδεσης και τιμολόγησης του αερίου στο τελικό χρήστη? Αναρωτιέμαι και εύχομαι συγχρόνως να έχουν λυθεί κέραια προβλήματα συνδεσμολογίας και ασφάλειας μεταφοράς αερίου σε περίπτωση ενός καταστροφικού σεισμού στην Αθήνα πχ, της τάξεως των 6,5-7 ρίχτερ.
Σας κούρασα, ευχαριστώ για το πολύτιμο χρόνο Σας.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Με αυτήν την γραφειοκρατία που υπάρχει εδώ στην Ελλάδα, μην περιμένετε να γίνουν και πολλά πράγματα στον τομέα των ΑΠΕ. 
Το κακό είναι οτι δεν βλέπω φως και για τις υπόλοιπες μορφές ενέργειας. Θα παραμείνουμε στο χαμηλό ενεργειακό επίπεδο που είμαστε, για πολλές δεκαετίες ακόμη.

----------


## Unreal

> Με αυτήν την γραφειοκρατία που υπάρχει εδώ στην Ελλάδα, μην περιμένετε να γίνουν και πολλά πράγματα στον τομέα των ΑΠΕ. 
> Το κακό είναι οτι δεν βλέπω φως και για τις υπόλοιπες μορφές ενέργειας. Θα παραμείνουμε στο χαμηλό ενεργειακό επίπεδο που είμαστε, για πολλές δεκαετίες ακόμη.


 Δεν είναι ακριβώς θέμα γραφειοκρατείας αλλά γενικότερα της κακής οικονομίας και της κακής λειτουργίας της οικονομίας. Με τον τρόπο που έχει μάθει να λειτουργεί ο κάθε επιχειρηματίας μικρός η μεγάλος  και ο κάθε εργαζόμενος μικρός η μεγάλος η οικονομία μόνο από το κακό στο χειρότερο θα πηγαίνει. Έχοντας μια τόσο άσχημη οικονομία δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά πράγματα αν θες να εξελίξεις επιστήμη και τεχνολογία...

 Σε τελική ανάλυση όπως είπε και ο moderator γατούλης anon για τα πάντα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα οικονομικό κίνητρο, αλλιώς δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω τελικά αυτή η κατα βάση και κατα ουσία καπιταλιστική φύση της κοινωνίας (διότι όλοι ξέρουμε ότι και οι κομμουνιστές και οι σοσιαλιστές και οι φιλελεύθεροι δεν κάνουν τίποτα αν δεν πληρωθούν) είναι το "γενετικό" ελλάτωμα της.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Επιμένω, οτι για το πρόβλημα των ΑΠΕ, είναι κυρίως θέμα γραφειοκρατίας και αναξιοκρατίας. 
Όταν στην Γερμανία π.χ. για να πάρεις μια επιδότηση για ΑΠΕ χρειάζονται δυο πιστοποιητικά, στην Ελλάδα χρειάζεται ολόκληρος φάκελος με δεκάδες πιστοποιητικά και τις περισσότερες φορές, εμφανίζεται η πόρτα κλειστή, γιατί λόγω αναξιοκρατίας οι άδειες έχουν μοιραστεί σε ημετέρους για να οικονομήσουν.

----------


## coolaris2002

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με Κονταξάκη...Οι άδειες είχαν μοιραστεί πριν καν βγουν επισήμως.

----------


## Unreal

> Επιμένω, οτι για το πρόβλημα των ΑΠΕ, είναι κυρίως θέμα γραφειοκρατίας και αναξιοκρατίας. 
> Όταν στην Γερμανία π.χ. για να πάρεις μια επιδότηση για ΑΠΕ χρειάζονται δυο πιστοποιητικά, στην Ελλάδα χρειάζεται ολόκληρος φάκελος με δεκάδες πιστοποιητικά και τις περισσότερες φορές, εμφανίζεται η πόρτα κλειστή, γιατί λόγω αναξιοκρατίας οι άδειες έχουν μοιραστεί σε ημετέρους για να οικονομήσουν.


 Μα αυτό γίνεται γιατί υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη διαφθορά οπότε χρειάζονται όλα αυτά τα δικαιολογητικά για να πειστούν ότι δεν είσαι άλλος ένας κομπιναδόρος, ή ήδη έχουν δώσει τις άδειες σε αυτούς που θεωρούν έμπιστους (τώρα το ποιοι είναι έμπιστοι εδώ στην ελλάδα τι να πω, όλοι μόλις δουν χρήμα γίνονται τα λαμόγια των λαμογιών), η στην τελική μπορεί να ισχύει και αυτό που λες ότι ήδη έχουν δοθεί οι άδειες σε γνωστούς και μπατζανάκηδες. 

Στην τελική τι είναι, είναι η διαφθορά στον οικονομικό τομέα , δηλαδή η κακή λειτουργία του.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Γι' αυτό φίλε μου, σε προηγούμενα ποστ, έχω ονομάσει την ωραία κατά τα άλλα, Ελλαδίτσα μας "Ελλαδιστάν".

----------


## Unreal

> Γι' αυτό φίλε μου, σε προηγούμενα ποστ, έχω ονομάσει την ωραία κατά τα άλλα, Ελλαδίτσα μας "Ελλαδιστάν".


 Ναι βασικά έτσι είναι, αλλά τι κάνουμε όλοι μας, λέμε Ελλαδιστάν ή Κομπιναδοριστάν είναι εδώ οπότε "κάνε και εσύ την κομπίνα μπορείς !!!". Δεν μπορούμε να σοβαρευτούμε σαν κοινωνικό σύνολο οργανωμένο και οι περισσότεροι απο εμάς δεν είναι σοβαροί ούτε ως άτομα. Δεν ξέρω ίσως τελικά και να υπερβάλλω αλλά νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο που έχει απομείνει στους περισσότερους είναι η αυτοκριτική και η αυτογνωσία, αλλά από αυτοβελτίωση σχεδόν όλοι παίρνουμε μηδέν. Ελλαδιστάν είναι και θα είναι εδώ και εμείς είμαστε οι Ελλαδιστάνες της κομπίνας και της υπεξαίρεσης. Μακάρι να μην είμαστε για πολύ τουλάχιστον όχι για πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> .... Δεν ξέρω ίσως τελικά και να υπερβάλλω αλλά νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο που έχει απομείνει στους περισσότερους είναι η αυτοκριτική και η αυτογνωσία, αλλά από αυτοβελτίωση σχεδόν όλοι παίρνουμε μηδέν.......


Αυτό που λείπει τελικά από την Ελλάδα, είναι η παιδεία και αυτό ξεκινά από τις πολύ μικρές ηλικίες, την οποία όμως δυστυχώς πρέπει να παίρνουμε από την οικογένεια και όχι να περιμένουμε να μας την δώσει το σχολείο. 
Άλλο η μόρφωση, άλλο η παιδεία.

----------


## konenas

Όταν ο Δαρείος είχε εκστρατεύσει εναντίον των Σκυθών, είχε κατασκευάσει μια γέφυρα στον Δούναβη που την φύλαγαν οι Ίωνες.
Όταν γύριζε, νικημένος, οι Σκύθες είπαν στους Ίωνες να καταστρέψουν την γέφυρα και να αφήσουν τον Δαρείο σε αυτούς, ώστε να απελευθερωθούν και αυτοί, όπως και άλλοι λαοί.
Αρχικά οι αρχηγοί των Ελλήνων είπαν το ναι, αλλά μετά βρέθηκε ο τύραννος Μιλήσιος Ιστιαίος και τους απέτρεψε, γιατί αν ο Δαρείος έχανε θα έχαναν και αυτοί την δυνατότητα να είναι τύραννοι, γιατί οι Ίωνες θα εγκαθιστούσαν δημοκρατία.

Τέτοιοι είμαστε. Παιδεία, μόρφωση, γνώση του καλού κλπ έχουμε. Αλλά έχουμε και κάτι παραπάνω, ιδιοτέλεια.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Με άλλα λόγια, καλύτερα να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτωνα....  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## renegade angel

του γειτονα ας ψοφησει!!

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> του γειτονα ας ψοφησει!!


Μήπως εννοείς τον "Κώστα" Γείτωνα???

----------


## konenas

Εννοεί το ο με όμικρον (ο γείτονας, του γείτονα = δημοτική). Όχι Κωστέα - Γείτωνα.

Πάντως το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η κατσίκα ούτε ο γείτονας, είναι ο Ελληναράς, ο γύφτος, ο κλέφτης, ο ψευτόμαγκας, ο ξεφτίλας, ο δοσίλογος, ο απατεώνας, ο Αρτέμης δηλαδή, αλλά και οι Κωστήκας - Γιωρήκας της πολιτικής σκηνής που νομίζουν ότι πιάσαν τον παπά από τα χίδια και θα βρίσκονται συνέχεια εδώ.

Η Αμερική έκανε την υπέρβασή της. Καιρός να την κάνουμε και εμείς.

Το ψάρι βρωμάει από το κεφάλι.

ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ ΒΡΕΕΕΕΕ

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Η Αμερική έκανε την υπέρβασή της. Καιρός να την κάνουμε και εμείς.
> ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ ΒΡΕΕΕΕΕ


Να ήταν μόνο η Αμερική, δεν είναι και τόσο σοβαρό. Εδώ μας πέρασαν κράτη όπως η Πορτογαλία, Ισπανία, ακόμα και η Τουρκία νομίζω οτι βρίσκεται μπροστά στα θέματα ΑΠΕ.
Καλά, δεν αναφέρω την μικρή κατά τα άλλα Δανία, που είναι πρώτη στην Ευρώπη και μάλιστα κατασκευάζει και ανεμογεννήτριες για ολόκληρο τον κόσμο.

----------


## elakbar

οσο υπαρχει η ΔΕΗ για ποια οικολογια μου μιλατε...

----------


## konenas

> Να ήταν μόνο η Αμερική, δεν είναι και τόσο σοβαρό. Εδώ μας πέρασαν κράτη όπως η Πορτογαλία, Ισπανία, ακόμα και η Τουρκία νομίζω οτι βρίσκεται μπροστά στα θέματα ΑΠΕ.
> Καλά, δεν αναφέρω την μικρή κατά τα άλλα Δανία, που είναι πρώτη στην Ευρώπη και μάλιστα κατασκευάζει και ανεμογεννήτριες για ολόκληρο τον κόσμο.


Πολιτικά, εννοούσα. Είναι δυνατόν μια χώρα σαν την γενέτειρα του καπιταλισμού ΗΠΑ να έχει κοινωνική και οικολογική κατεύθυνση και εμείς η γενέτειρα της δημοκρατίας να έχουμε ακριβώς αντίθετη πολιτική;

Όσο για την Ισπανία, είναι και η πρώτη που ασχολήθηκε σοβαρά με ΑΠΕ.

Εδώ, μέχρι να το καταλάβουν πως το εγγύς μέλλον είναι οι ΑΠΕ, αυτές θα είναι ήδη παρελθόν.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> οσο υπαρχει η ΔΕΗ για ποια οικολογια μου μιλατε...


Για ποια ΔΕΗ μιλάς φίλε μου, γι' αυτήν που κατάντησε έτσι όπως την κάνανε??? :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Unreal

Το μέγιστο πρόβλημα σε αυτόν τον τόπο δεν είναι το πρόβλημα της ενέργειας , είναι το πρόβλημα της οικονομίας, αν βρεθεί ένας τρόπος να λειτουργήσει σωστά τότε πραγματικά θα πάμε μπροστά. Αμ δε όμως, κάτι λίγο η τουρκοκρατία, κάτι λίγο οι ατυχείς ιστορικές συγκυρίες, κάτι λίγο τα ξένα κέντρα αποφάσεων , αλλά πιθανότατα πολύ περισσότερο εμείς οι ίδιοι έχουμε μέσα μια εσωτερική μηχανή που παράγει κομπίνες και απάτες και όλη μας η μαεστρία αναλώνεται σε αυτές. Είναι ένας τόπος που όλη η οικονομική δραστηριότητα βασίζεται σε κομπίνες και μικροκομπίνες, σε απάτες και μικροαπάτες , σε μπινιές και μικρομπινιές. Δεν γίνεται δουλειά έτσι ούτε και οικονομία.

----------


## konenas

Ότι αξίζουμε, ψηφίζουμε και παίρνουμε.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Αν και το θέμα μας δεν είναι αμιγώς πολιτικό, καταλαβαίνω οτι επηρεάζεται άμεσα από την εκάστοτε πολιτική.
Ας επιστρέψουμε όμως στο θέμα μας που είναι το ενεργειακό, το οποίο συμφωνώ οτι είναι συνυφασμένο με το οικονομικό πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει αυτή η χώρα.
Αυτή την στιγμή όμως χάνονται επιδοτήσεις από την ΕΕ για τις ΑΠΕ, εξαιτίας της γραφειοκρατίας που αντιμετωπίζει η ο πολίτης, σε κάθε συναλλαγή του με το δημόσιο.

----------


## konenas

Αυτό δεν είναι θέμα πολιτικής;
Πως θα το χαρακτήριζε κανείς;
Δυστυχώς όλα περνάνε από εκεί.
Όταν βλέπουμε το δέντρο, χάνουμε το δάσος.

Πχ επειδή όλα ξεκινούν από την παιδεία, να κάνω μια πρόταση εκτός θέματος. 
Καλούμε 2-3 ( αρχικά ) πανεπιστημιακούς Έλληνες από το εξωτερικό ( που έχουν γαλουχηθεί αλλιώς ) και τους αναθέτουμε να φτιάξουν πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου σχολές σε μια απομακρυσμένη περιοχή ( προτίμηση ημιορεινή ή άγονη ) κοντά σε επαρχιακή πόλη ( όχι απαραίτητα πρωτεύουσα νομού ).

Κατασκευάζουμε υποδομές ξενοδοχειακού επιπέδου, τηλέφωνα - διαδίκτυο κλπ

Σε ποσοστό 50% στέλνουμε τους καλύτερους μας φοιτητές να σπουδάσουν εκεί. 
Διαφημίζουμε το εγχείρημα ( βάζουμε καμιά γλαστρούλα εκεί ) και περιμένουμε φοιτητές από το εξωτερικό ( προτιμούνται οι πετρελαιάδες ).

----------


## kennyyy

> Αυτό δεν είναι θέμα πολιτικής;
> Πως θα το χαρακτήριζε κανείς;
> Δυστυχώς όλα περνάνε από εκεί.
> Όταν βλέπουμε το δέντρο, χάνουμε το δάσος.
> 
> Πχ επειδή όλα ξεκινούν από την παιδεία, να κάνω μια πρόταση εκτός θέματος. 
> Καλούμε 2-3 ( αρχικά ) πανεπιστημιακούς Έλληνες από το εξωτερικό ( που έχουν γαλουχηθεί αλλιώς ) και τους αναθέτουμε να φτιάξουν πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου σχολές σε μια απομακρυσμένη περιοχή ( προτίμηση ημιορεινή ή άγονη ) κοντά σε επαρχιακή πόλη ( όχι απαραίτητα πρωτεύουσα νομού ).
> 
> Κατασκευάζουμε υποδομές ξενοδοχειακού επιπέδου, τηλέφωνα - διαδίκτυο κλπ
> ...


Μήπως θες να το ονομασουμε και cornell?  :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## konenas

Δεν θα με χάλαγε να ονομαζόταν όπως ήθελε αρκεί να διαχειρίζεται α) από το δημόσιο και β) με διαφάνεια.

Πρέπει να φτιάξουμε μια βιομηχανία γνώσης και , για μένα, ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι αυτός.
Πρότεινέ μου κάτι άλλο  εσύ.

Η Ελλάδα έχει αρκετούς επιστήμονες για να φάνε οι κότες. Δεν έχει όμως σύμπνοια.
Από τα αρχαία χρόνια μας ερεθίζει η ανάπτυξη του γείτονα και δεν παίρνουμε παράδειγμα τους Εβραίους που επέζησαν σαν λαός τόσα χρόνια χάρις την ενότητά τους.

Δεν παραδειγματιζόμαστε ούτε από τους απόδημους Έλληνες που συνασπίζονται.
Για αυτό το λόγο έγραψα για πανεπιστημιακούς από το εξωτερικό.

Οι Έλληνες θέλουν να βγάλουν ο ένας τα μάτια του άλλου και προωθούν μόνο τους δικούς τους για να μην χάσουν την θεσούλα τους.

----------


## xmperop1

> Δεν θα με χάλαγε να ονομαζόταν όπως ήθελε αρκεί να διαχειρίζεται α) από το δημόσιο και β) με διαφάνεια.
> 
> Πρέπει να φτιάξουμε μια βιομηχανία γνώσης και , για μένα, ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι αυτός.
> Πρότεινέ μου κάτι άλλο  εσύ.
> 
> Η Ελλάδα έχει αρκετούς επιστήμονες για να φάνε οι κότες. Δεν έχει όμως σύμπνοια.
> Από τα αρχαία χρόνια μας ερεθίζει η ανάπτυξη του γείτονα και δεν παίρνουμε παράδειγμα τους Εβραίους που επέζησαν σαν λαός τόσα χρόνια χάρις την ενότητά τους.
> 
> Δεν παραδειγματιζόμαστε ούτε από τους απόδημους Έλληνες που συνασπίζονται.
> ...


Δεν έχεις άδικο, όταν κάποτε ρωτήσανε τον ιδρυτή και ιδιοκτήτη της ΙΖΟΛΑ (στα τελευταία του μετά τον πόλεμο που είχε γίνει για να κλείσει το εργοστάσιο) ποιό είναι αυτό που χαρακτηρίζει τον Έλληνα απάντησε ο *ΦΘΟΝΟΣ*.

----------


## konenas

Εγώ θα έλεγα η ιδιοτέλεια.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Εγώ θα έλεγα και τα δύο.... 
Ας επιστρέψουμε όμως στο θέμα που συζητάμε και ας ψάξουμε να βρούμε πως θα πείσουμε αυτούς που παίρνουν τις αποφάσεις, για να αλλάξουν πολιτική σχετικά με την εξάπλωση των ΑΠΕ στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Unreal

Off Topic


		Ναι βασικά όλοι θέλουμε να είμαστε αρχηγοί και να έχουμε τους άλλους για δούλους να μας προσκυνάνε. 
Στην Αρχαία Ελλάδα δούλευε η δημοκρατία γιατί υπήρχε ο θεσμός της δουλείας, οπότε ο καθένας έιχε έτσι και αλλιώς κάποιος δούλους για να αισθάνεται αρχηγός οπότε μπορούσε να αντισταθμίσει την ψυχολογία του και να παρουσιάσει τάση σύμπνοιας και ενότητας σε οικονομικο-κοινωνικο-πολιτικά θέματα. Επειδή όμως στην σύγχρονη ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει ο θεσμός της δουλείας αυτό δεν ισχύει οπότε ο καθένας κάνει ότι κομπίνες και απάτες μπορεί για να γίνει αυτός αρχηγός και οι γείτονες δούλοι...Στην ουσία είναι η ιδιοτέλεια, η στενή και παρανοική επιδίωξη του ατομικού συμφέροντος δηλαδή που καταστρέφει τα πάντα και γεννάει φθόνο και μίσος.

----------


## galans

Όσο υπάρχει πετρέλαιο ξεχάστε την οικολογία. Το χρήμα είναι οδηγός για όλα, σαφώς και στην ενέργεια.

----------


## anon

Off Topic


		 @unreal δεν νομίζω να ισχύει τόσο πολύ αυτό που λές όσο το γεγονός ότι ο θεσμός της δουλείας (που ήταν πιο επιεικής απο ότι η δουλεία στους χριστιανικούς χρόνους και του αγάπα τον πλησίον σου μέχρι και τον 19ο αιώνα) έδινε την δυνατότητα αρκετού ελεύθερου χρόνου στους ελεύθερους πολίτες ώστε να ασχολούνται ενεργά με τα κοινά. Ενα απλό παράδειγμα, για την διαδικασία εκλογης νέου ΔΣ και εκπροσώπων Συλλόγου Γονέων και Κηδεμόνων στο δημοτικό σχολείο του γιού μου, δυναμικότητας περίπου 260 παιδιών είχαν παραστεί 48 γονείς. Ούτε το 1/5, για κάτι τόσο απλό, και τόσο σημαντικό και μάλιστα άμεσα, μιας και πρόκειται για τα παιδιά μας. Ολοι δεν είχαν χρόνο....

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Μόνο με πίεση, από μεγάλη μερίδα του πληθυσμού, θα υπάρξει αντίδραση από μέρους των αρμοδίων, για αλλαγή νοοτροπίας, νομοθεσίας, συμπεριφοράς...... κ.λ.π.
Βλέπετε τι γίνεται με το θέμα των φαρμακοποιών? Έχουν να τους πληρώσουν σχεδόν ένα χρόνο. Μόλις όμως έκαναν την κίνηση να σταματήσουν την παροχή φαρμάκων στους ασφαλισμένους, αμέσως βρέθηκαν τα χρήματα. 
Ας δημιουργήσουμε λοιπόν ένα κίνημα, κατά της "αλόγιστης γραφειοκρατίας", να πιέσουμε τις κυβερνήσεις αυτού του τόπου, μήπως και κατορθώσουμε να κάνουμε κάτι προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση.

----------


## Unreal

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 @unreal δεν νομίζω να ισχύει τόσο πολύ αυτό που λές όσο το γεγονός ότι ο θεσμός της δουλείας (που ήταν πιο επιεικής απο ότι η δουλεία στους χριστιανικούς χρόνους και του αγάπα τον πλησίον σου μέχρι και τον 19ο αιώνα) έδινε την δυνατότητα αρκετού ελεύθερου χρόνου στους ελεύθερους πολίτες ώστε να ασχολούνται ενεργά με τα κοινά. Ενα απλό παράδειγμα, για την διαδικασία εκλογης νέου ΔΣ και εκπροσώπων Συλλόγου Γονέων και Κηδεμόνων στο δημοτικό σχολείο του γιού μου, δυναμικότητας περίπου 260 παιδιών είχαν παραστεί 48 γονείς. Ούτε το 1/5, για κάτι τόσο απλό, και τόσο σημαντικό και μάλιστα άμεσα, μιας και πρόκειται για τα παιδιά μας. Ολοι δεν είχαν χρόνο....




Off Topic


		Χεχε εντάξει οπωσδήποτε ποιο λογική η εξήγηση σου αλλά δε ξέρω ίσως κατά ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό να ισχύει αυτό που λες και το πρόβλημα να είναι στον ελεύθερο χρόνο, αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα στην ουσία του είναι ότι ο καθένας κοιτάζει να ικανοποιεί πρώτα τα δικά του συμφέροντα και μετά το κοινό καλό (αν υπάρχουν άτομα που γνωρίζουν τι είναι το κοινό καλό χεχε). Από την στιγμή που στην αρχαία ελλάδα είχαν τους δούλους για να τους έχουν να εκπληρώνουν τα πιο σημαντικά ατομικά συμφέροντα, μπορούσαν να κοιτάξουν και το κοινό καλό. Έτσι πιστεύω ότι ήταν τότε τα πράγματα.

----------


## konenas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ναι βασικά όλοι θέλουμε να είμαστε αρχηγοί και να έχουμε τους άλλους για δούλους να μας προσκυνάνε. 
> Στην Αρχαία Ελλάδα δούλευε η δημοκρατία γιατί υπήρχε ο θεσμός της δουλείας, οπότε ο καθένας έιχε έτσι και αλλιώς κάποιος δούλους για να αισθάνεται αρχηγός οπότε μπορούσε να αντισταθμίσει την ψυχολογία του και να παρουσιάσει τάση σύμπνοιας και ενότητας σε οικονομικο-κοινωνικο-πολιτικά θέματα. Επειδή όμως στην σύγχρονη ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει ο θεσμός της δουλείας αυτό δεν ισχύει οπότε ο καθένας κάνει ότι κομπίνες και απάτες μπορεί για να γίνει αυτός αρχηγός και οι γείτονες δούλοι...Στην ουσία είναι η ιδιοτέλεια, η στενή και παρανοική επιδίωξη του ατομικού συμφέροντος δηλαδή που καταστρέφει τα πάντα και γεννάει φθόνο και μίσος.


Βρήκες το *γιατί* οι Έλληνες είναι ... Έλληνες! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Για χρόνια έψαχνα την αιτία. Μου την «σέρβιρες» έτσι απλά.  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Σου είμαι υπόχρεος.
 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Ας αφήσουμε την αμπελοφιλοσοφία και ας ασχοληθούμε καλύτερα με τις ΑΠΕ:

*Η Ηλιακή Ενέργεια, η οποία αξιοποιείται με τα:* 

*Παθητικά Ηλιακά Συστήματα* 

Τα παθητικά ηλιακά συστήματα είναι δομικά στοιχεία του κτιρίου, που, αξιοποιώντας τους νόμους μεταφοράς θερμότητας, συλλέγουν την ηλιακή ενέργεια, την αποθηκεύουν σε μορφή θερμότητας και τη διανέμουν στο χώρο. Η συλλογή της ηλιακής ενέργειας βασίζεται στο φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου και ειδικότερα, στην είσοδο της ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας μέσω του γυαλιού ή άλλου διαφανούς υλικού και τον εγκλωβισμό της θερμότητας στο εσωτερικό του χώρου. Τα παθητικά ηλιακά συστήματα συνδυάζονται και με τεχνικές φυσικού φωτισμού καθώς και παθητικά συστήματα και τεχνικές για το φυσικό δροσισμό των κτιρίων το καλοκαίρι. Μπορούν δε να εφαρμοστούν τόσο σε καινούργια, όσο και σε ήδη υπάρχοντα κτίρια. 

*Ενεργητικά Ηλιακά συστήματα*

Τα ενεργητικά (ή θερμικά) ηλιακά συστήματα αποτελούν μηχανολογικά συστήματα που συλλέγουν, την ηλιακή ενέργεια, τη μετατρέπουν σε θερμότητα, την αποθηκεύουν και τη διανέμουν, χρησιμοποιώντας είτε κάποιο υγρό είτε αέρα ως ρευστό μεταφοράς της θερμότητας. Χρησιμοποιούνται για θέρμανση νερού οικιακής χρήσης, για τη θέρμανση και ψύξη χώρων, για βιομηχανικές διεργασίες, για αφαλάτωση, για διάφορες αγροτικές εφαρμογές, για θέρμανση του νερού σε πισίνες κ.λ.π. Η πιο απλή και διαδεδομένη μορφή των θερμικών ηλιακών συστημάτων είναι οι γνωστοί σε όλους μας ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες. Η χώρα μας είναι η πρώτη χώρα στην Ευρώπη μετά την Κύπρο σε εγκατεστημένους ηλιακούς συλλέκτες ανά κάτοικο. 

*Φωτοβολταϊκά Συστήματα* 

Τα φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα (Φ/Β) μετατρέπουν την ηλιακή ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρική, λύνοντας έτσι το πρόβλημα της ηλεκτροδότησης περιοχών που είναι δύσκολο να πάρουν ρεύμα από το ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο (απομονωμένα σπίτια, φάροι, κ.α). Μικροί υπολογιστές και ρολόγια χρησιμοποιούν τα Φ/Β για την λειτουργία τους. Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν προϋποθέσεις για ανάπτυξη και εφαρμογή των Φ/Β συστημάτων, λόγω του ιδιαίτερα υψηλού δυναμικού ηλιακής ενέργειας. Παρ' όλα αυτά στη χώρα μας υπάρχει ένας μικρός αριθμός εγκατεστημένων Φ/Β συστημάτων, συνολικής εγκατεστημένης ισχύος της τάξης των 1000 kWp. Οι κυριότερες εφαρμογές Φ/Β στη χώρα μας, συνολικής εγκατεστημένης ισχύος της τάξης των 1000 kWp, αφορούν μικρά αυτόνομα συστήματα για την ηλεκτροδότηση απομονωμένων περιοχών. 

*Αιολική Ενέργεια* 

Η εκμετάλλευση της ενέργειας του ανέμου υπήρξε από την αρχαιότητα μια λύση για την κάλυψη των ενεργειακών αναγκών του ανθρώπου: ιστιοφόρα, ανεμόμυλοι κ.λ.π. Για την αξιοποίηση της αιολικής ενέργειας χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα τις ανεμογεννήτριες, οι οποίες μετατρέπουν την κινητική ενέργεια του ανέμου σε ηλεκτρική. Οι νησιωτικές περιοχές της Ελλάδας είναι από τις ευνοϊκότερες γεωγραφικές θέσεις παγκοσμίως για την εκμετάλλευση της αιολικής ενέργειας. 

*Bιομάζα* 

Με τον όρο βιομάζα εννοούμε τα καυσόξυλα, τα φυτικά και δασικά υπολείμματα (κλαδοδέματα, άχυρα, πριονίδια, ελαιοπυρήνες, κουκούτσια), τα ζωικά απόβλητα (κοπριά, άχρηστα αλιεύματα), τα φυτά που καλλιεργούνται στις ενεργειακές φυτείες ειδικά για να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως πηγή ενέργειας, καθώς επίσης και τα αστικά απορρίμματα και τα υπολείμματα της βιομηχανίας τροφίμων και της αγροτικής βιομηχανίας. 

*Οι κυριότερες χρήσεις της βιομάζας είναι:*

*Θέρμανση θερμοκηπίων* 

 Θέρμανση κτιρίων με καύση βιομάζας σε ατομικούς/κεντρικούς λέβητες : Σε ορισμένες περιοχές της Ελλάδας χρησιμοποιούνται για τη θέρμανση κτιρίων ατομικοί/κεντρικοί λέβητες πυρηνόξυλου. 

*Παραγωγή ενέργειας σε γεωργικές βιομηχανίες*

*Παραγωγή ενέργειας σε βιομηχανίες ξύλου*

 Τηλεθέρμανση : είναι η προμήθεια θέρμανσης χώρων καθώς και θερμού νερού χρήσης σε ένα σύνολο κτιρίων, έναν οικισμό, ένα χωριό ή μια πόλη, από έναν κεντρικό σταθμό παραγωγής θερμότητας. H θερμότητα μεταφέρεται με προ-μονωμένο δίκτυο αγωγών από το σταθμό προς τα θερμαινόμενα κτίρια .

 Παραγωγή ενέργειας σε μονάδες βιολογικού καθαρισμού και Χώρους Υγειονομικής Ταφής Απορριμμάτων (ΧΥΤΑ) 

* Γεωθερμία*

Η Γεωθερμία είναι μία ήπια και ανανεώσιμη ενεργειακή πηγή που μπορεί με τις σημερινές τεχνολογικές δυνατότητες να καλύψει ενεργειακές ανάγκες θέρμανσης, αλλά και να παραγάγει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις. Η θερμοκρασία του γεωθερμικού ρευστού ή ατμού ποικίλει από περιοχή σε περιοχή και μπορεί να έχει τιμές από 25 °C μέχρι 350 °C. Στις περιπτώσεις που τα γεωθερμικά ρευστά έχουν υψηλή θερμοκρασία (πάνω από 150 °C) η γεωθερμική ενέργεια χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Όταν η θερμοκρασία είναι χαμηλότερη, η γεωθερμική ενέργεια αξιοποιείται για τη θέρμανση κατοικιών, θερμοκηπίων, κτηνοτροφικών μονάδων, ιχθυοκαλλιεργειών κ.λπ. 

*Η Υδραυλική Ενέργεια*

Η υδραυλική ενέργεια, όπως λέγεται η ενέργεια του νερού, είναι μια παραδοσιακή πηγή ενέργειας που χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και πολλά χρόνια από τον άνθρωπο. Το νερό πέφτοντας από κάποιο ύψος ή ρέοντας με μεγάλη ταχύτητα μπορεί να περιστρέψει τροχούς με πτερύγια (υδροστροβίλους). Αυτή την περιστροφή την αξιοποιούμε παράγοντας ηλεκτρική ενέργεια σε ειδικές εγκαταστάσεις (υδροηλεκτρικοί σταθμοί).

----------


## Reb0rn

> Όσο υπάρχει πετρέλαιο ξεχάστε την οικολογία. Το χρήμα είναι οδηγός για όλα, σαφώς και στην ενέργεια.


και ευτυχως βγηκα αληθινος στις προβλεψεις μου περι obama ( καπου το ειχα αναφερει και εδω ,αλλα περισσοτερο με φιλους το συζηταγα ).

σημερα ακουσα στις ειδησεις οτι διαβεβαιωσε ο "δημοκρατικος" obama οτι δεν φευγουν οι ΗΠΑ απο το Ιρακ μεχρι και το 2013 ...δηλαδη μεχρι να τελειωσει η θυτεια του .

να ζησει το πετρελαιο  :Happy Birthday:   :Wall: 




Off Topic


		να δειτε αδερφια ο κωστακης θα κανει περισσοτερα για το "καλο" αυτου του πλανητη παρα ο "δημοκρατικος" και κατευθυνομενος obama.και να αναφερω ενα παραδειγμα για να καταλαβετε .

οταν προσπαθησε ο bush να βαλει τους σκοπιανους στο ΝΑΤΟ στο "σχεδιο" του ηταν να μπουν και η ουκρανια και η γεωργια.αλλα ευτυχως ασκησαμε βετο και φαγανε και οι τρεις πορτα.

σκεφτητε τι πατατρακ θα γινοτανε αν μπουκαριζε η ρωσια σε χωρα του ΝΑΤΟ ακα γεωργια , και θα μπουκαριζε , αυτο ειναι συγουρο   :Embarassed:

----------


## konenas

Το παράπλευρο "καλό" λόγω χαζομάρας δεν μετράει, έτσι;
Έχει δίκιο ο Κονταξάκης να δημιουργήσουμε ένα θέμα για αμπελοφιλοσοφία.

Όποιος θέλει  Αμπελοφιλοσοφία, πολιτική, οικολογία κλπ.

----------


## Unreal

> Ας αφήσουμε την αμπελοφιλοσοφία και ας ασχοληθούμε καλύτερα με τις ΑΠΕ:


 Οι αμπελοφιλοσοφίες περιγράφουν πολύ καλά to τι συμβαίνει σε αμπελοχώραφα σαν την Ελλάδα.  



Off Topic


		Δηλαδή βλέπω ότι έχεις μια ηλικία και δε μπορώ να καταλάβω, αυτά τα 70 χρόνια της ζωής σου , *αν τα πέρασες σε αυτή την χώρα*, δεν είδες το τι κομπίνα και απάτη συμβαίνει κάθε μέρα? Ο κάθες Έλληνας είναι ένας μικρός η μεγάλος Κοσκωτάς και η κύρια αιτία σε αυτό είναι ότι κανένας μας *δεν θέλει να δουλέψει σκληρά* για να πάει μπροστά και ο εαυτός του και η κοινωνία γύρω, αντι αυτού προσπάθει να κάνει ότι απάτες και κομπίνες μπορεί για να πάει μόνο ο εαυτούλης του μπροστά. Όταν θα καταλάβουμε ότι πρέπει να γίνουμε εμείς οι δούλοι του εαυτού μας με την έννοια ότι πρέπει να δουλέψουμε σκληρά για να πετύχουμε, τότε μπορεί να πάμε μπροστά.

----------


## konenas

Off Topic



Αρκετοί ισχυρίζονται πως ο άνθρωπος έχει το ίδιο DNA. 

Αν το DNA καθορίζει την συμπεριφορά μας, τότε εξηγήστε μου πώς είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε την ίδια συμπεριφορά όλοι οι Έλληνες, μετά από τόσα χρόνια που πέρασαν, αλλά διαφορετική από των Κινέζων, των Γερμανών κλπ. ενώ όλοι μοιραζόμαστε το ίδιο DNA;

Η δουλειά για τον Έλληνα είναι δουλεία, η δουλειά για τον Γερμανό είναι απόλαυση, η δουλειά για τον Κινέζο είναι ζωή.


Ο Λιακό όμως, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, παραμένει πιστός στην άποψη ότι ο Έλληνας έχει διαφορετικό. Τολμώ να πω πως σιγά σιγά θα αποκτήσω και εγώ την ίδια άποψη.

----------


## paraskdi

Εχει δίκιο ο Λιακόπουλος.το DNA του Ελληνα είναι διαφορετικό από όλο τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο.Σοβαρά τώρα,αν δεν τελειώσει το πετρέλαιο μην περιμένει κανένας εναλακτικούς τρόπους ενεργείας.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Οι αμπελοφιλοσοφίες περιγράφουν πολύ καλά to τι συμβαίνει σε αμπελοχώραφα σαν την Ελλάδα.  
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δηλαδή βλέπω ότι έχεις μια ηλικία και δε μπορώ να καταλάβω, αυτά τα 70 χρόνια της ζωής σου , *αν τα πέρασες σε αυτή την χώρα*, δεν είδες το τι κομπίνα και απάτη συμβαίνει κάθε μέρα? Ο κάθες Έλληνας είναι ένας μικρός η μεγάλος Κοσκωτάς και η κύρια αιτία σε αυτό είναι ότι κανένας μας *δεν θέλει να δουλέψει σκληρά* για να πάει μπροστά και ο εαυτός του και η κοινωνία γύρω, αντι αυτού προσπάθει να κάνει ότι απάτες και κομπίνες μπορεί για να πάει μόνο ο εαυτούλης του μπροστά. Όταν θα καταλάβουμε ότι πρέπει να γίνουμε εμείς οι δούλοι του εαυτού μας με την έννοια ότι πρέπει να δουλέψουμε σκληρά για να πετύχουμε, τότε μπορεί να πάμε μπροστά.


Μακάρι να ήταν φίλε μου αμπελοχώραφα, γιατί με τις πυρκαϊές, την καταντήσαμε κατσάβραχα!!
Όπως λες, από τα 70 χρόνια τις ζωής μου, σχεδόν τα μισά τα έζησα στην Γαλλία και λόγω της εργασίας μου, σχεδόν κάθε μήνα έκανα ταξίδια προς την γειτονική Γερμανία και άλλες "πολιτισμένες" χώρες της Ευρώπης, όπου είχα την ευκαιρία να δω και να ζήσω από κοντά τον τρόπο που αυτοί αντιμετωπίζουν τα προβλήματα αυτά.
Είναι απίστευτο να βλέπεις εκεί έλληνες, οι οποίοι ζουν σ' αυτές τις χώρες, να έχουν προσαρμοστεί στην νοοτροπία της χώρας που κατοικούν και να έχουν τελείως ξεφύγει από τον ωχαδελφισμό, τον ζαμανφουτισμό, τον αρπακολλησμό και την ανοργανωσιά που μαστίζει την Ελλάδα μας.
Και βέβαια βλέπω "*τι κομπίνα και απάτη συμβαίνει κάθε μέρα*" και θλίβομαι πραγματικά, γιατί πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε αλλάξει νοοτροπία, ιδίως τώρα που μπήκαμε στην ΕΕ. 
Δεν πρέπει όμως να κάνουμε κάτι για να αλλάξει αυτό και να πάψουμε επιτέλους να ζούμε σε έναν κόσμο πλαστό, αδιαφορώντας ο ένας για τον άλλο και κοιτάζοντας ποιος θα κάνει τις περισσότερες μπαγαποντιές για να επιβιώσει??
Πότε επιτέλους θα καταλάβουμε οτι βρισκόμαστε πάνω σε ένα κλαδί, το οποίο πριονίζουμε και παρ' όλο οτι είμαστε βέβαιοι οτι θα πέσουμε στον γκρεμό, συνεχίζουμε να πριονίζουμε? 
Ο κόμπος έχει φτάσει πια στο χτένι. 
Αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι σ' αυτό το κράτος που λέγεται Ελλάδα, το μέλλον μας φαίνεται να είναι ζοφερό και αβέβαιο..... :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## konenas

Και ποιος θα το αλλάξει;
Εσύ και δυο τρεις άλλοι;
Πώς;

Το 80% των Ελλήνων ψηφίζει γελοίους γιατί έχει συμφέροντα, ενώ το υπόλοιπο ή δεν θέλει ή δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι.

Όλες τις αποφάσεις τις παίρνουν άτομα που κάποιοι αφήνουν να τις παίρνουν, γιατί οι ίδιοι απογοητεύτηκαν ή δεν μπορούν να τα βγάλουν πέρα και δεν ασχολούνται με την «απαξιωμένη πολιτική».

Είναι καιρός να αλλάξει η κατάσταση;

Εγώ δεν το βλέπω.

Όσο για το μέλλον, θα είναι συνέχεια του παρελθόντος.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Και ποιος θα το αλλάξει;
> ........*Το 80% των Ελλήνων ψηφίζει γελοίους γιατί έχει συμφέροντα*, ενώ το υπόλοιπο ή δεν θέλει ή δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι. ...................


Εδώ είναι ίσως το κλειδί, να μην βλέπουμε μόνο το πρόσκαιρο κέρδος, ψηφίζοντας κάποιον, επειδή μας έκανε κάποιο ρουσφέτι... :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Unreal

> Εχει δίκιο ο Λιακόπουλος.το DNA του Ελληνα είναι διαφορετικό από όλο τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο.Σοβαρά τώρα,αν δεν τελειώσει το πετρέλαιο μην περιμένει κανένας εναλακτικούς τρόπους ενεργείας.




Off Topic


		 Στο DNA του Έλληνα έχει γίνει cut και paste και insert με dna απο random φυλές οπότε τα πράγματα έχουν γίνει ακόμα χειρότερα από ότι ήταν τα αρχαία χρόνια, διότι ακόμα και τότε υπήρχαν προβλήματα με κομπίνες και απάτες, τουλάχιστον από όσα έχω διαβάσει σε κάποια κείμενα του "Δίκαιου" Αριστείδη. 
	


Όντως αν δεν τελειώσει το πετρέλαιο δεν πρόκειται να γίνει σοβαρή μετάβαση στις ΑΠΕ. 



Off Topic


		Κάτι ασχέτως σχετικό είναι ότι αν εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν βρούμε υπερ-πλούσια κοιτάσματα πετρελαίου ή ορυχεία με υπερ-φλέβες χρυσού δεν πρόκειται να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα της οικονομίας. Και λέω υπερ-πλούσια και υπερ-φλέβες γιατί πρέπει να είναι τέτοια ποσότητα και ποιότητα ώστε όσο και να φάνε οι απατεώνες και οι κομπιναδόροι να υπάρχει πάντα αρκετό για να διατεθεί για το κοινό καλό.

Στον Κονταξάκη: Καλά πως φαίνεται ότι κάποιος έχει ζήσει σε άλλα μέρη. Είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας όπως λες που όποιος την έχει φαίνεται σε αυτά που λέει , κάνει ή γράφει.

----------


## beginer_25

> Και ποιος θα το αλλάξει;
> Εσύ και δυο τρεις άλλοι;
> Πώς;
> 
> Το 80% των Ελλήνων ψηφίζει γελοίους γιατί έχει συμφέροντα, ενώ το υπόλοιπο ή δεν θέλει ή δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι.
> 
> Όλες τις αποφάσεις τις παίρνουν άτομα που κάποιοι αφήνουν να τις παίρνουν, γιατί οι ίδιοι απογοητεύτηκαν ή δεν μπορούν να τα βγάλουν πέρα και δεν ασχολούνται με την «απαξιωμένη πολιτική».
> 
> Είναι καιρός να αλλάξει η κατάσταση;
> ...



Πόσοι χρειάζονται για να αλλάξει; Και* ένας είναι αρκετός*.Δύο λέξεις *quantum leap*.Π.χ. *Αϊνσταϊν* = κλασική φυσική τέλος | κβαντική φυσική αρχή (εξωτικές εναλλακτικές ενέργειες).

*Μάρτιν Λούθερ Κινγκ* = (1ος Μαύρος Πρόεδρος), .Ένας παρατηρητικός* άραβας βοσκός* = καφές (ελληνικός, φραπέ, κτλ).Ένας αρχαίος έλληνας,* Σωκράτης* = Φιλοσοφία.Μια μικρή κοινωνική ομάδα(*φοιτητές*)=δικτατορία τέλος| 

"δημοκρατία" αρχή.Και μπορώ να γράφω για μήνες άλλα τέτοια παραδείγματα.

Και άλλο ένα τελευταίο, λόγω του μήνα που διανύουμε :*Ένας εβραίος ξυλουργός* = Χριστιανισμός.

*Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους μας.*

----------


## konenas

Είσαι έτοιμος να ακολουθήσεις όπως οι ψαράδες;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Και ποιος θα το αλλάξει;
> Εσύ και δυο τρεις άλλοι;
> Πώς;
> 
> 
> Είσαι έτοιμος να ακολουθήσεις όπως οι ψαράδες;


Μπορώ να σε διαβεβαιώσω οτι οι ψαράδες (ερασιτέχνες) έκαναν κάποια κίνηση εναντίον τις χρήσης τράτας στο 1 μίλι και το πέτυχαν, μετά από πιέσεις, απεργίες πείνας, και ενημέρωση του κόσμου με φυλλάδια και άλλους τρόπους, μεταξύ των οποίων και το internet, ανάγκασαν τον Υπουργό Κ. Κοντό να ανακαλέσει τον νόμο που είχε φέρει προς ψήφιση στη Βουλή, γιατί φοβήθηκε την απώλεια ψήφων από το πλήθος των ερασιτεχνών ψαράδων που είναι κατά πολύ περισσότεροι των επαγγελματιών που διεκδικούσαν το αντίθετο.
Με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορούμε κι εμείς να πιέσουμε, για να αλλάξει η Κυβέρνηση την στάση της στο θέμα των ΑΠΕ, όπως ακριβώς γίνεται στα περισσότερα κράτη της Ευρώπης.

----------


## A_gamer

Off Topic





> Πόσοι χρειάζονται για να αλλάξει; Και ένας είναι αρκετός.Δύο λέξεις quantum leap.Π.χ. Αϊνσταϊν = κλασική φυσική τέλος | κβαντική φυσική αρχή (εξωτικές εναλλακτικές ενέργειες).


Κάτι άσχετο: ο Planck ήταν αυτός που ξεκίνησε την κβαντική φυσική.

----------


## konenas

@Κονταξάκης
Προφανώς δεν εννοούσα αυτό.

Οποιαδήποτε κινητοποίηση χρειάζεται καθοδήγηση.

Για να πετύχει πρέπει να πιστέψουν όλοι στον καθοδηγητή. Χωρίς ενδοιασμούς.

Είστε έτοιμοι;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Οποιαδήποτε κινητοποίηση χρειάζεται καθοδήγηση.
> Για να πετύχει πρέπει να πιστέψουν όλοι στον καθοδηγητή. Χωρίς ενδοιασμούς.
> Είστε έτοιμοι;


Προφανώς και δεν "είμαστε" έτοιμοι, αφού ούτε καν πρόταση δεν έχει γίνει προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση.
Οι κινητοποιήσεις ξεκινούν μετά από διάλογο, ιδέες, οργάνωση και κυρίως θέληση και δυναμισμό. 
Το Internet μπορεί να παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο στην ενημέρωση και συσπείρωση αυτών που θα θελήσουν να συμμετάσχουν σε ένα τέτοιο ξεκίνημα.

----------


## konenas

Κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει την αρχή και αρκετοί να τον υποστηρίξουν.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει την αρχή και αρκετοί να τον υποστηρίξουν.


Εγώ θα πρότεινα, να αναλάβει κάποιος που να γνωρίζει από νομικά θέματα, να ψάξει τι ισχύει σχετικά με τις ΑΠΕ στις διάφορες χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. 
Να φέρομε στο φως της δημοσιότητας όλα τα πρόστιμα που ενδέχεται να πληρώσει η Ελλάδα, αν δεν έχει εγκαταστήσει ένα ορισμένο ποσοστό ΑΠΕ, μέχρι μια ορισμένη ημερομηνία και να ξεκινήσουμε με ένα βομβαρδισμό επιστολών προς τους αρμοδίους υπουργούς, βουλευτές και ευρωβουλευτές. 
Να προβάλουμε τις ιδέες μας στον πανελλαδικό Τύπο (Εφημερίδες και περιοδικά), εκεί όπου αυτές οι ειδήσεις θα έχουν την μεγαλύτερη απήχηση, κ.λ.π......κ.λ.π. 
Αν λοιπόν υπάρχει κάποιος από εμάς που να γνωρίζει λεπτομέρειες πάνω σ' αυτά τα θέματα, ας το δηλώσει τώρα και κυρίως ας δημοσιεύσει οτι σχετίζεται μ' αυτό το θέμα.
Συγνώμη αν σας "έπρηξα" αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιώς
Φιλικά
Χ.Κονταξάκης

----------


## konenas

@Κονταξάκης
Δυστυχώς θα απογοητευτείς για άλλη μια φορά. 

Η απάντηση: Δεν προλαβαίνουμε.
Η αλήθεια: Με το κράτος κανείς δεν τα βάζει. Όλοι κοιτούν να κερδίσουν χωρίς να δουλέψουν. Θα ασχοληθούν σοβαρά με ένα θέμα που έχει τέτοιες προεκτάσεις και χρειάζεται ομάδα εργασίας; Για ποιον; Για το καλό της Ελλάδας; Δηλαδή του γείτονα του κομπιναδόρου; Ποιο θα είναι το προσωπικό όφελος;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> ......... Για ποιον; Για το καλό της Ελλάδας; Δηλαδή του γείτονα του κομπιναδόρου; Ποιο θα είναι το προσωπικό όφελος;


Δεν πρόκειται για προσωπικό όφελος φίλε μου. 
Για το καλό του συνόλου θα πρέπει να γίνει.
Αυτό είναι που λείπει εδώ στην Ελλάδα!! Η συλλογικότητα.
Ο καθένας κοιτάει μόνο τον εαυτόν του.

----------


## konenas

Αυτό τονίζω και εγώ. 
Τον ατομικισμό τον είχαμε από την αρχαία εποχή. Μάθαμε όμως να καταστρέφουμε τα κοινά από την εποχή που ήμασταν ραγιάδες.
Μόνο η παιδεία θα βοηθούσε, αλλά και αυτή είναι κατευθυνόμενη.
Αν θυμάσαι αυτό είχα πει και στην αρχή ότι όλα είναι πολιτική. 

Αχ! το μόνο που πρέπει να περιμένουμε είναι τον μεσσία. Γιατί δεν είμαστε σε θέση να συνεργαστούμε.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> ...................Αχ! το μόνο που πρέπει να περιμένουμε είναι τον μεσσία. Γιατί δεν είμαστε σε θέση να συνεργαστούμε.


Πολύ απαισθόδοξο σε βλέπω φίλε μου!
Μην απελπίζεσαι, η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει και ξανά προς την δόξα τραβά.....

----------


## A_gamer

Off Topic


		Μάλλον αυτό φοβάται.  :Razz:

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Ενα σημαντικό μερος της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας μπορεί άνετα να καλυφθεί κι ειδικά στα νησια τους μη τουριστικους μήνες από Πράσινη ενέργεια.

ΤΟ θέμα είναι όμως ότι θα αντιδρασει η Μοτορόιλ ή ΒΡ και πάει λέγοντας...

¨Οταν η Ιντρακόμ ή άλλη εταιρεία που εκπροσωπείται από έλληνες μεγαλοεπιιχειρηματίες, εξαγορασει καποια εταιρεία φωτοβολταικών, ΤΟΤΕ ίσως αρχίσουν οι πολιτικοι να το αντιμετωπίζουν σοβαρα.
Μην ξεχνάμε και την Σϊμενς... αλλα ξέχασα αυτη δεν έχει φωτοβολταικα να μας (ακριβο)πουλησει... :Laughing:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Σίγουρα χρειάζονται άνθρωποι επιχειρηματίες για να κάνουν επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα.
Αν κάποτε, κάποιος Κόκκαλης αποφάσιζε να επενδύσει σε ΑΠΕ, αυτό θα ήταν για την παραγωγή τέτοιων συστημάτων και στην συνέχεια να τα πουλήσει στην αγορά. Αυτό θα δημιουργούσε πολλές θέσεις εργασίας και αν κάναμε και εξαγωγή, θα βοηθούσε πολύ την οικονομία της χώρας.
Αυτό όμως που εγώ λέω, είναι να αναλάβει η Κυβέρνηση πρωτοβουλίες για επιδότηση αυτών των προϊόντων, ώστε να καταστεί ελκυστική χρήση τους από τους απλούς πολίτες, ανάλογα με τον χώρο και την γεωγραφική θέση που διαθέτουν για εγκατάσταση ανεμογεννητριών, ηλιακών, ή φωτοβολταϊκών.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Άλλη μια λύση, ίσως είναι και αυτή:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xit5bKQqNCs

----------


## vagdsl

Σήμερα (18/12/08) διεξάγεται μία ημερίδα με θέμα τον ενεργειακό σχεδιασμό της χώρας.

Οι παρουσιάσεις των ομιλητών.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Διαβάζοντας ορισμένες ομιλίες, βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα την ημερίδα αυτή.
Μακάρι να είμουν κοντά για να παρευρεθώ και να ακούσω όλες τις τοποθετήσεις.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

*Ουραγός η Ελλάδα*

15/12/2008

Ουραγός η Ελλάδα στις επενδύσεις φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων
Τελευταία μεταξύ των ευρωπαϊκών χωρών βρίσκεται η Ελλάδα στις επενδύσεις φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων, καθώς οι επιχειρηματίες σκοντάφτουν σε γραφειοκρατικές αγκυλώσεις, υποστηρίζει ο Σύνδεσμος Εταιρειών Φωτοβολταϊκών. 

Τα συστήματά που εκμεταλλεύονται την ηλιακή ενέργεια και την μετατρέπουν σε ηλεκτρική καλύπτουν μόλις το 0,8% της παραγωγής ενέργειας στη χώρα μας. 

Το 2007 εγκαταστάθηκαν στην Ελλάδα μόλις 2,5 MW (μεγαβάτ) φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων.

----------


## paraskdi

Και που δεν είναι η Ελλάδα ουραγος.Μόνο στην λαμογία είναι πρωταθλήτρια.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Και που δεν είναι η Ελλάδα ουραγος.Μόνο στην λαμογία είναι πρωταθλήτρια.



Και τι έγινε ρε παιδιά με την "*επανίδρυση του Κράτους*"????????

----------


## konenas

Δεν τα είπαμε κ. Κονταξάκη; 
Δυστυχώς, όσο ζούσαμε ο κόσμος άλλαζε, δεν προσέχαμε τις αλλαγές...

----------


## paraskdi

Η επανίδρυση πήρε αναβολή λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών.

----------


## Apostoloutsi

Με βρίσκετε σύμφωνο.. :ROFL:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Εμείς, στην Ελλάδα, που βρισκόμαστε σε σχέση με αυτά???

http://www.cres.gr/energy-saving/ima...eoikistika.pdf

----------


## konenas

Τώρα τι τα αναφέρεις ... πολύ πίσω βέβαια.

----------

